# The Song Title Game



## adamti91 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll start with the name of a song, let's say...


> Once in a Lifetime- Talking Heads



The next person has to think of a song title with a word that my song title has in it, for example...



> To Last a *Lifetime*- Del Amitri



The next person would continue on with a different word. Try to bold the similar word if you can.

First song:

I Got You [I Feel Good]- James Brown


----------



## awf170 (Jan 14, 2007)

*got *me wrong- AIC


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2007)

awf170 said:


> *got *me wrong- AIC



Out Ta Get *Me* - G 'N R


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Out Ta Get Me - G 'N R



Got to *get* you into my life - The Beatles


----------



## John84 (Jan 14, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Got to *get* you into my life - The Beatles



A day in the *life*- *The Beatles*

Double points?


----------



## Terry (Jan 14, 2007)

Life's been good   Joe Walsh


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 14, 2007)

Terry said:


> Life's been good   Joe Walsh



Gone for *Good*- The Shins


----------



## Terry (Jan 14, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Gone for *Good*- The Shins



let the *good* times roll. The Cars


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2007)

Rock and *Roll *- Led Zeppelin


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Rock and *Roll *- Led Zeppelin



*Roll* On Down The Highway -  Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 14, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> *Roll* On Down The Highway -  Bachman Turner Overdrive



Roll Out - Ludacris


----------



## Paul (Jan 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Roll *Out* - Ludacris



*Out* on the Tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> Out on the Tiles - Led Zeppelin



Carry *On* My Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Carry *On* My Wayward Son - Kansas



Running *on* Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2007)

Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2007)

*Spaces* in My Brain - Todd Rundgrand


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2007)

How about some more Floyd... Brain Damage


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 15, 2007)

Zand said:


> How about some more Floyd... Brain Damage


*
Damage* Inc - Mettalica


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2007)

*Damaged *Goods - Gang of Four


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Damaged *Goods - Gang of Four



*Goods* (All in Your Head)- Mates of State


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 15, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> *Goods* (All in Your Head)- Mates of State



*All* Down the Line - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *All* Down the Line - The Rolling Stones



Head *Down* - Soundgarden


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2007)

Head Games - Foreigner (Oh Gawd, the levels I sink to to play these darn games.)


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Head Games - Foreigner (Oh Gawd, the levels I sink to to play these darn games.)




*Games* without Frontiers (Jeux sans Frontiers) - Peter Gabriel


----------



## noski (Jan 15, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Games* without Frontiers (Jeux sans Frontiers) - Peter Gabriel


Never in my whole life would I ever have thought that this song title would come in handy. I actually have heard this song and never forgot the title.

"I'm So Miserable *Without* You, It's Like Having You Here."  Kip Addotta (had to Google for the songwriter).  So there are lots of words to choose from!


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2007)

noski said:


> "I'm So Miserable *Without* You, It's Like Having You Here."  Kip Addotta



*Like* a Surgeon - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2007)

How about some more Floyd... Any Colour You Like


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 15, 2007)

Zand said:


> How about some more Floyd... Any Colour You Like



*Colour* My World - Chicago


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> *Colour* My World - Chicago


 

What a Wonderful *World* - Joey Ramone. Very special song, seems like he knew the end was near.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2007)

*Wonderful *Tonight - Clapton


----------



## hammer (Jan 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Wonderful *Tonight - Clapton


You're All I've Got *Tonight* - The Cars


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2007)

Tonight! Music by Leonard Bernstein, lyrics by Stephen Sondheim

That reall doesn't help move this along however

But it's a great song



http://www.westsidestory.com/site/level2/lyrics/tonight.html


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2007)

OK, from *Far Side of the world*

*Tonight I just need my Guitar*

http://www.margaritaville.com/disco_FSOTW.php




> Tonight I Just Need My Guitar
> Jimmy Buffett, Mac McAnally
> 
> Gulf coast nights, flounder lights
> ...


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 16, 2007)

Brettski said:


> OK, from *Far Side of the world*
> 
> *Tonight I just need my Guitar*




My *Guitar* Wants to Kill Your Mama - Frank Zappa


----------



## Paul (Jan 16, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> My *Guitar* Wants to Kill Your Mama - Frank Zappa



*My* Adidas - RUNDMC


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Zappa...way cool

Addias...you trying to end the game right here?


----------



## Paul (Jan 16, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Hey Zappa...way cool
> 
> Addias...you trying to end the game right here?



Nah, just ratcheting-up the difficulty...:wink: 

There _IS_ one other I can think of....


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> Nah, just ratcheting-up the difficulty...:wink:
> 
> There _IS_ one other I can think of....


 
Wise guy, hey.

 A.D.I.D.A.S. by Korn


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Wise guy, hey.
> 
> A.D.I.D.A.S. by Korn



*All Day Long I Dream about Sex* -  JC Chasez


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> *All Day Long I Dream about Sex* - JC Chasez


 
There's no L in A.D.I.D.A.S, but, we can be stuck on that for ever 

*Sex* Bomb - Flipper


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2007)

Cherry *Bomb *- Mellencamp


----------



## Zand (Jan 16, 2007)

Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

*Cherry* Bomb - Runaways  :wink:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> There's no L in A.D.I.D.A.S, but, we can be stuck on that for ever
> 
> *Sex* Bomb - Flipper



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Day_Long_I_Dream_About_Sex

Wait for my next entry...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Day_Long_I_Dream_About_Sex
> 
> Wait for my next entry...


 
Will do


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Cherry* Bomb - Runaways  :wink:



Time *Bomb* - Rancid


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

*Time* After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 17, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Time* After Time - Cyndi Lauper




*Time* Waits for No One - the Rolling Stones


(one of their greatest under-rated tunes, btw.....)


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Time* Waits for No One - the Rolling Stones



*One *- Metallica

Take that!


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2007)

The Other One

Grateful Dead

Great link for you dead heads

http://arts.ucsc.edu/GDead/AGDL/other1.html

Here's a better link

http://arts.ucsc.edu/GDead/AGDL/gdhome.html


----------



## hammer (Jan 17, 2007)

Brettski said:


> The Other One
> 
> Grateful Dead


*One* - Three Dog Night


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2007)

hammer said:


> *One* - Three Dog Night


 
Damn you, I was going to use that One  

Brewer and Shipley - *One *Toke Over the Line


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Wise guy, hey.
> 
> A.D.I.D.A.S. by Korn









You Da Man, Zee!!!!



> One Toke Over the Line



Draw the *Line* - Aerosmith


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> Draw the *Line* - Aerosmith



I Walk the *Line*- Johnny Cash


----------



## Zand (Jan 17, 2007)

Bleed the Freak- Alice In Chains


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Freak* Me Out- Weezer


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

Freak on a Leash - Korn


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

NYDrew said:


> Freak on a Leash - Korn



*Freak* These Tails- Murs & 9th Wonder


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> *Freak* These Tails- Murs & 9th Wonder


 

Super *Freak* - Rick James


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Super *Freak* - Rick James



*Freak* Like Me - SugaBabes

In my defense, I remember the song title but couldn't tell you how the diddy goes.  I'm just trying to keep the thread going.


----------



## noski (Jan 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> *Freak* Like Me - SugaBabes
> 
> In my defense, I remember the song title but couldn't tell you how the diddy goes.  I'm just trying to keep the thread going.




Le Freak, by CHIC  (grassi started it)


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 18, 2007)

noski said:


> Le Freak, by CHIC  (grassi started it)



Hairy *Freaks*, Daddy - Frank Zappa/Mothers


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Hairy *Freaks*, Daddy - Frank Zappa/Mothers



It's a Big *Daddy* Thing - Big Daddy Kane

Phew, I feel like I have my man card back.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

Sex Type *Thing *- Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## andyzee (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sex Type *Thing *- Stone Temple Pilots


 
I like Sex, you could have a ton of songs with that. 


Sex Crime (1984) - Eurythmics


----------



## Brettski (Jan 18, 2007)

Sex Machine


----------



## andyzee (Jan 18, 2007)

*Sex* Dwarf - Soft Cell


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Sex* Dwarf - Soft Cell



Big *Dwarf *Rodeo - Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Big *Dwarf *Rodeo - Reverend Horton Heat



*Big *Guns - Skid Row (yes, cheezy...)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Big *Guns - Skid Row (yes, cheezy...)



*Guns* for Hire - ACDC


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> *Guns* for Hire - ACDC



*Guns* of Brixton - The Clash


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 18, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Guns *of *Brixton - The Clash



Need more Pink Floyd - 
Several Species *of *Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict


----------



## Terry (Jan 18, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Need more Pink Floyd -
> Several Species *of *Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict



Come together- Beetles, Aerosmith


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Better Together - Jack Johnson


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 18, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> Better Together - Jack Johnson



We Can Make it *Better*- Talib Kweli


----------



## andyzee (Jan 18, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> We Can Make it *Better*- Talib Kweli


 

Couldn't Get* It* Right - Climax Blues Band


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 18, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Couldn't Get* It* Right - Climax Blues Band



Whip *it* - Devo


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2007)

*Whip* Appeal - Foxy Brown


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Whip* Appeal - Foxy Brown



*Whipping* _Post!!_ - the Allman Bros. Band


----------



## noski (Jan 19, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Whipping* _Post!!_ - the Allman Bros. Band


Washington Post March- John Philip Sousa


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2007)

noski said:


> Washington Post March- John Philip Sousa


 
*Washington* Bullets - The Clash


----------



## Catul (Jan 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Washington* Bullets - The Clash



*Bullet* The Blue Sky - U2


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2007)

Catul said:


> *Bullet* The Blue Sky - U2


 
Lucy in the *Sky* With Diamonds - Beatles


----------



## Catul (Jan 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Lucy in the *Sky* With Diamonds - Beatles



*Diamonds* from Sierra Leone - Kanye West [Late Registration]


----------



## jct (Jan 19, 2007)

Catul said:


> *Diamonds* from Sierra Leone - Kanye West [Late Registration]




Far FROM Me - John Prine


----------



## Terry (Jan 20, 2007)

jct said:


> Far FROM Me - John Prine



I want you to want *me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2007)

Terry said:


> I want you to want *me* - Cheap Trick



*Me*, Myself, and I - De La Soul


----------



## jct (Jan 20, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> *Me*, Myself, and I - De La Soul



ME and The Devil Blues - Robert Johnson


----------



## Zand (Jan 20, 2007)

Shout At The Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 20, 2007)

Friend of the *Devil*- Grateful Dead


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 21, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Friend of the *Devil*- Grateful Dead



You're My Best *Friend - *Queen


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2007)

Cars -  My *Best* Friends Girl


----------



## Zand (Jan 21, 2007)

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2007)

Zand said:


> Billy Joel - Uptown Girl


 
Madonna - Material *Girl*


----------



## Marc (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Madonna - Material *Girl*



Good Morning Little School *Girl* - Alvin Lee


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2007)

Marc said:


> Good Morning Little School *Girl* - Alvin Lee


 
*Little* Willie - The Sweet


----------



## Paul (Jan 22, 2007)

*Willie* the Wimp  - the Late, Great Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## jct (Jan 22, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Willie* the Wimp  - the Late, Great Stevie Ray Vaughn



Lowside of THE Road - Tom Waits


----------



## rob56789 (Jan 22, 2007)

Poetry in *THE* Streets-----Necro


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's a stretch :

 "git down tonite" by some gawd awful disco era group


----------



## Paul (Jan 22, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Here's a stretch :
> 
> "git down tonite" by some gawd awful disco era group



KC and the Sunshine Band is the gawd awful group in question, and yes, I'm ashamed that I know that.

*Down* by the Seaside - The Mighty Led Zeppelin


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2007)

Paul said:


> KC and the Sunshine Band is the gawd awful group in question, and yes, I'm ashamed that I know that.
> 
> *Down* by the Seaside - The Mighty Led Zeppelin


 
*Seaside* Rendezvous - Queen

Personaly, I love that KC song!


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Seaside Rendezvous - Queen



Midnight *Rendezvous* - The Babys


----------



## kickstand (Jan 22, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Midnight *Rendezvous* - The Babys



"After *Midnight*" - Eric Clapton


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2007)

Midnight Rambler - the Stones


----------



## Paul (Jan 22, 2007)

*Midnight Rambler* - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2007)

In The* Midnight* Hour - Wilson Picket


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

Burning of the *Midnight* Lamp- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Burning of the *Midnight* Lamp- Jimi Hendrix


 
*Burning* Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

Crashign *Down*- Del Amitri


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2007)

Down - 311


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

Not Supposed To Break *Down*- Van Morrison


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Not Supposed To Break *Down*- Van Morrison


 
*Breakdown* - Tom Petty


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

Communication *Breakdown*- Led Zeppelin


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Communication *Breakdown*- Led Zeppelin


 

*Communication* - Pete Townsend


----------



## jct (Jan 23, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Communication* - Pete Townsend



Sensation Communication Together - Albert King


----------



## hammer (Jan 23, 2007)

jct said:


> Sensation Communication Together - Albert King


New *Sensation* - INXS


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

*New* Slang- The Shins


----------



## Zand (Jan 23, 2007)

A New Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

*New* Kid in Town- The Eagles


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> *New* Kid in Town- The Eagles


 
*Town* Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

Darkness on the Edge of *Town*- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 24, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Darkness on the Edge of *Town*- Bruce Springsteen



Close to the *Edge* - Yes


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Water's *Edge*- The Procussions


----------



## kickstand (Jan 24, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Water's *Edge*- The Procussions



"*Edge* of a Broken Heart" - Vixen


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

Livin' on the *Edge *- Aerosmith


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Livin'* in the Fast Lane- The Sugarhill Gang


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> *Livin'* in the Fast Lane- The Sugarhill Gang



Life *in the Fast Lane* - Eagles

4 points!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Living the *Life*- The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2007)

A Day in the *Life - *The Beatles..


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> A Day in the *Life - *The Beatles..



*In* the Mood - Rush


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2007)

Daytripper - Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2007)

oops -------------------IN Gadda Vita


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> oops -------------------IN _a _Gadda _da_ Vita



fixed it fer ya ;-) 

Bring *Da* Noize - Public Enemy


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> fixed it fer ya ;-)
> 
> Bring *Da* Noize - Public Enemy


Cum On Feel The *Noize*  - Slade


----------



## hammer (Jan 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Cum On Feel The *Noize*  - Slade


See Me, *Feel* Me - The Who


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

hammer said:


> See Me, *Feel* Me - The Who



*Me* So Horney - 2 Live Crew


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2007)

Pour some sugar on me      DEF ugh Leppard


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2007)

*Me* and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2007)

Lay  Your Hands On Me--------------- Bon Jovi


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 24, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lay  Your Hands On Me--------------- Bon Jovi




To *Lay* Me Down - Jerry Garcia


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2007)

Down on the Corner--Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2007)

*Down* on Me - Janis Joplin


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Down on Me - Janis Joplin



The Lamb lies *down* on Broadway - Genesis


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2007)

On Broadway -The Drifters


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2007)

Walk *On *The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2007)

*Wild Side* - Mötley Crüe


----------



## jct (Jan 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Wild Side* - Mötley Crüe



Wild Thing! - The Troggs


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2007)

*Wild Wild* West - Escape Club


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Wild Wild* West - Escape Club



Into the *West* - Annie Lennox


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Into the *West* - Annie Lennox


 

All *the *Young Dude - Mott The Hoople


----------



## jct (Jan 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> All *the *Young Dude - Mott The Hoople



All The Young Dudes - David Bowie (1974)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

jct said:


> All The Young Dudes - David Bowie (1974)


 

*Young* Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Brettski (Jan 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Young* Americans - David Bowie



Forever Young

http://www.bobdylan.com/songs/forever.html


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 26, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Forever Young
> 
> http://www.bobdylan.com/songs/forever.html



*Young*blood - Leon Russell


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 26, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Young*blood - Leon Russell



*Blood*bath in Paradise - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## kickstand (Jan 26, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> *Blood*bath in Paradise - Ozzy Osbourne



*Paradise* in the Sand - Beau Nasty


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2007)

kickstand said:


> *Paradise* in the Sand - Beau Nasty



Enter *Sand*man - Metallica


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Enter *Sand*man - Metallica


 

OK, digging deep and far back for this one  :

Mister *Sandman *- The Chordettes.


----------



## Paul (Jan 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> OK, digging deep and far back for this one  :
> 
> Mister *Sandman *- The Chordettes.



No More *Mister* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> No More *Mister* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


 
*No No No* - Deep Purple


----------



## kickstand (Jan 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *No No No* - Deep Purple




*No* Remorse - Metallica


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2007)

No Time ----------  The Guess Who


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

Time Has Come - Chambers Brothers


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2007)

*Time *- Pink Floyd


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Time *- Pink Floyd



Long *Time*- The Roots


----------



## Zand (Jan 27, 2007)

Nothin' But A Good Time - Poison


----------



## Terry (Jan 27, 2007)

*Time* in a bottle  Jim Croce


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

Lie Still, Little *Bottle*- They Might Be Giants


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 27, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Lie Still, Little *Bottle*- They Might Be Giants



Tonight the *Bottle* Let Me Down - Merle Haggard


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't let Me Down ------------------- forgot who did it


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Don't let Me Down ------------------- forgot who did it



*Don’t *Bring *Me Down* - Electric Light Orchestra

Interesting trivia for this song.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_Bring_Me_Down


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanx YSD

She goes Down --Motley Crue


----------



## jct (Jan 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx YSD
> 
> She goes Down --Motley Crue



Don't Let Me Down - Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't Go Away Mad ( just go away)    Motley Crue


----------



## Terry (Jan 28, 2007)

Drift *Away* -  Dobie Gray (sp)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2007)

Throw yourself away -  Nickelback


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Throw yourself away -  Nickelback



Hang on to *Yourself* - David Bowie


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2007)

Paul said:


> Hang on to *Yourself* - David Bowie


 
*Hang on* Sloopy - The McCoys


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2007)

You keep me Hanging ON- ----------Vanilla Fudge


----------



## Brettski (Jan 29, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> You keep me Hanging ON- ----------Vanilla Fudge




Beach House On The Moon

Buffett

http://www.margaritaville.com/lyrics_beachhouse.php


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Beach House On The Moon
> 
> Buffett
> 
> http://www.margaritaville.com/lyrics_beachhouse.php



Our *House* - Madness


----------



## Brettski (Jan 29, 2007)

Paul said:


> Our *House* - Madness



Our House - CSNY

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_House_(CSNY_song)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2007)

That's it, my concience will not leave me alone. I have to fess up. In the following post, I made up a song, there is no such song.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/12789-song-title-game.html#post135454


andyzee said:


> *Spaces* in My Brain - Todd Rundgrand


 

I think it's only fair that we go back to the song that preceded that one.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/12789-song-title-game.html#post135445


Zand said:


> Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd


 

I feel truly bad for this and deeply regret my actions.  

Bvibert, I have to partially throw the blame at you, as a moderator you should be keeping us honest.


----------



## noski (Jan 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> That's it, my concience will not leave me alone. I have to fess up. In the following post, I made up a song, there is no such song.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/12789-song-title-game.html#post135454
> 
> ...



Spaces in my Brain: by andyzee


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2007)

Please pick up here and forgive me for my cheating ways.  




Zand said:


> Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2007)

Space race - billy preston


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Space race - billy preston


 
*Space* Oddity - David Bowie.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Space* Oddity - David Bowie.



See You *Space* Cowboy - Mai Yamane - From the best soundtrack ever "Cowboy Bebop"


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> See You *Space* Cowboy - Mai Yamane - From the best soundtrack ever "Cowboy Bebop"



*Space Cowboy* - Stevie "Guitar" Miller


----------



## noski (Jan 30, 2007)

Rhinestone Cowboy,  Glen Campbell.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 30, 2007)

noski said:


> Rhinestone Cowboy,  Glen Campbell.



I Wanna Be A *Cowboy* - Boys Don't Cry


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2007)

kickstand said:


> I Wanna Be A *Cowboy* - Boys Don't Cry


 
*I Wanna* Hold Your Hand - Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2007)

If-  I - wanted to  Melissa Ethridge


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> If- I - wanted to Melissa Ethridge


 
*Wanted* Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Paul (Jan 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Wanted* Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi



*Dead* Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Dead* Man's Party - Oingo Boingo



*Dead *and Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 30, 2007)

Freddy's *Dead* - Fishbone


----------



## Paul (Jan 30, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Freddy's *Dead* - Fishbone



*Freddy's* Dead - Curtis Mayfield ;-)


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hip Hop is *Dead*- Nas


----------



## Paul (Jan 30, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Hip Hop is *Dead*- Nas



Misty Mountain *Hop* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 30, 2007)

Foggy *Mountain* Top- Van Morrison


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's A Stretch Prolly Older Than Most Of U Guys 

"at The Hop"---------------danny  & The Jrs


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 30, 2007)

Where it's *at* - Beck


----------



## Brettski (Jan 31, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Where it's *at* - Beck




Where's the money - Dan Hicks


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Where's the money - Dan Hicks



What Do You Do For *Money*, Honey? - AC/DC


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 31, 2007)

*Money*, That's What I Want - The Beatles, The Flying Lizards, etc


----------



## Brettski (Jan 31, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> *Money*, That's What I Want - The Beatles, The Flying Lizards, etc



You can't always get what you want - Stones


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Always* the Last to Know- Del Amitri


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 31, 2007)

I *Know* What I Like in Your Wardrobe - Genesis


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 31, 2007)

What I *Think* She Sees- Del Amitri


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 31, 2007)

*She*'s A Rainbow - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jct (Jan 31, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> *She*'s A Rainbow - The Rolling Stones



Last Night I Had A Dream - Randy Newman


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Dream on ----------------Aerosmith


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 1, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Dream on ----------------Aerosmith



Dreams ------------------- The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Brettski (Feb 1, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Dreams ------------------- The Allman Brothers Band



Havanna Day Dreaming - Buffett


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2007)

Dreams -Fleetwood Mac


----------



## kickstand (Feb 1, 2007)

Dreams - Van Halen (Hagar)


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 1, 2007)

kickstand said:


> Dreams - Van Halen (Hagar)



*Dreams* - The Cranberries


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 1, 2007)

Sweet *Dreams* (Are Made of This) - Eurythmics


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2007)

Sweet Emotion--aerosmith


----------



## Brettski (Feb 1, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sweet Emotion--aerosmith



Suite Judy Blue Eyes -CSNY


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 1, 2007)

Bell Bottom Blues - Eric Clapton


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2007)

Satellite Blues  AC/DC


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tombstone *Blues*- Bob Dylan


----------



## jct (Feb 1, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Tombstone *Blues*- Bob Dylan



Blues Power - Eric Clapton


----------



## bigbog (Feb 1, 2007)

*...*

*Blue* Xmas - Miles Davis


----------



## jct (Feb 2, 2007)

bigbog said:


> *Blue* Xmas - Miles Davis


 
I'm Dreaming Of A White *Christmas* - Irving Berlin (as performed by: Jerry Jeff Walker)


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2007)

jct said:


> I'm Dreaming Of A White *Christmas* - Irving Berlin (as performed by: Jerry Jeff Walker)


 
*White* Lines - Grand Master Flash


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

White Room -Cream


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> White Room -Cream



My Empty *Room* - Queensryche






* no I don't know hot to make umlauts, especially over a "y" :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

In My Room --Beach Boys


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> In My Room --Beach Boys




In the Shelter - Buffett...again


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Gmme Shelter -The Stones


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gmme Shelter -The Stones



*Gimmie* Some Lovin' - The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Bad Case of    LOVIN  You------Robert Palmer


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bad Case of    LOVIN  You------Robert Palmer



Land *of *Sunshine - Faith No More


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Sunshine of Your Love _ Cream


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

Everyday Sunshine - Fishbone (this wasn't done by Mayfield first )


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Everyday Sunshine - Fishbone (this wasn't done by Mayfield first )



Nope, I LOVE that song, great to gitcha up and goin'

*Everyday* People - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

Power to the *People* - John Lennon


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Power to the *People* - John Lennon




I've got the Power


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Power to the *People* - John Lennon



Fight the *Power *- Public Enemy


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I've got the Power



CNC Music Factory? *shudder* ;-)


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2007)

Paul said:


> Fight the *Power *- Public Enemy



You Gotta *Fight* for Your Right to Party - Beastie Boys


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

*Party* at Ground Zero - Fishbone


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> *Party* at Ground Zero - Fishbone



Mister *Zero* - Fishbone 8)


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

Less Than *Zero* - Elvis Costello


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

More THAN a Feeling--Boston


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> More THAN a Feeling--Boston



[shiver]
More Than a woman - .........
[/shiver]


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Witchy Woman--The eagles


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Brettski said:


> [shiver]
> More Than a woman - .........
> [/shiver]



BEE GEES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

*Woman* is the ****** of the World - John Lennon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Back in Black   AC/DC


----------



## kickstand (Feb 2, 2007)

Paul said:


> CNC Music Factory? *shudder* ;-)



it's actually called "The Power" by Snap!

http://www.soundtracklyrics.net/song-lyrics/bruce-almighty/the-power.htm


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Sheik  ur 2 damn quick     so    New World Man-Rush


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

kickstand said:


> it's actually called "The Power" by Snap!
> 
> http://www.soundtracklyrics.net/song-lyrics/bruce-almighty/the-power.htm



Thanks, I'm quite relieved to have been incorrect about that one. :lol: 



Warp Daddy said:


> Sheik  ur 2 damn quick     so    New World Man-Rush



Digital *Man* - Rush (Bonus points, same band, same album8)  )


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2007)

Wait, I'm lost, what's the last title?

Never mind:

Southern Man - Niel Young


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Working Man-Rush   Trifecta triple Bonus points same band , same album -- YO Getty where  R U ??


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Wait, I'm lost, what's the last title?
> 
> Never mind:
> 
> Southern Man - Niel Young


*
Southern* Accent - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers



Warp Daddy said:


> Working Man-Rush   Trifecta triple Bonus points same band , same album -- YO Getty where  R U ??



Not studio albums, Working Man is on "Rush" where the other two are from "Signals" however, I may be overlooking one of the comps... ;-)


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

*Southern*  Cross-CSN


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Southern Streamline--John Fogerty


----------



## jct (Feb 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Southern Streamline--John Fogerty


 
It Never Rains In *Southern* California -


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

jct said:


> It Never Rains In *Southern* California -



Going to *California* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Hotel California  - the eagles


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 2, 2007)

*California*- Phantom Planet


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

California Dreaming --the Mama's and Papa's


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> California Dreaming --the Mama's and Papa's



The *Dreaming* Tree- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Dreaming While You Sleep--Phil Collins and Genesis


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Sleep* Instead Of Teardrops- Del Amitri


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Teardrops---------- Lil Stevie Wonder


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Teardrops---------- Lil Stevie Wonder



*Drop*kick Me Jesus, Through the Goalposts of Life - Bobby Bare 


".....end-over-end me neither left nor the right, straight through them righteous uprights......"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2007)

Jesus is just alright with me ---- Doobie Bros.


----------



## jct (Feb 4, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Jesus is just alright with me ---- Doobie Bros.


 
*Jesus* Was A Capricorn - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2007)

Jesus He knows Me --Phil Collins and Genesis


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Everyday Sunshine - Fishbone (this wasn't done by Mayfield first )


 
*Everyday* People - Sly and the Family Stone.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Jesus He knows Me --Phil Collins and Genesis



Tomorrow Never *Knows* - The Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

I will NEVER be the same-------------Melissa Ethridge


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I will NEVER be the same-------------Melissa Ethridge




*Same* ol' Song and Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

The song remains the same -Led Zep


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The song remains the same -Led Zep



Still *Remains* - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## kickstand (Feb 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Still *Remains* - Stone Temple Pilots



Still of the Night - Whitesnake


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

kickstand said:


> Still of the Night - Whitesnake



*Night* Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

*Night*Boat to Cairo - Madness


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2007)

*Night *Train - G N' R


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Night *Train - G N' R



*Night Train* - Public Enemy


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> *Night Train* - Public Enemy



Last *Train* to Clarkesville - The Monkees :dunce:


----------



## Brettski (Feb 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Last *Train* to Clarkesville - The Monkees :dunce:



*Last* Mango in Paris - Buffett


----------



## kickstand (Feb 5, 2007)

Brettski said:


> *Last* Mango in Paris - Buffett



Paris is Burning - Dokken


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

House *Burning* Down - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> House *Burning* Down - Jimi Hendrix



*Burning Down* the *House* - Talking Heads


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2007)

Man in *the *box - Alice in Chains (weak, I know)


----------



## Brettski (Feb 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Man in *the *box - Alice in Chains (weak, I know)



*Box* of Rain - Greatful Dead


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Brettski said:


> *Box* of Rain - Greatful Dead



The *Rain *Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

Love *Reign* O'er Me - The Who

(yea, I know, poetic license on the word )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

Addicted to Love --Robert Palmer


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Addicted to Love --Robert Palmer



*Love* Gun - KISS


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Love* Gun - KISS


*Love *Stinks - The J. Geils Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

Bleed to Love Her --Fleetwood Mac ( Lindsey Buckingham)


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bleed to Love Her --Fleetwood Mac ( Lindsey Buckingham)



Funeral For A Friend /Love Lies *Bleed*ing -Elton John


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

Just waiting on a Friend --the stones


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just waiting on a Friend --the stones


*
Waiting* for the Worms - Pink Floyd


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> *
> Waiting* for the Worms - Pink Floyd



The *Wait* - The Pretenders


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

The Chain-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 6, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Chain-Fleetwood Mac



*Chain* of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Chain* of Fools - Aretha Franklin


 
Back on the *Chain* Gang - Pretenders


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 6, 2007)

*Gang*sters - The Specials


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 6, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> *Gang*sters - The Specials



The Mun*sters* Theme - Henry Mancini


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

OK, now that's just strecthing it

Mo(u)nster Mash


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> OK, now that's just strecthing it
> 
> Mo(u)nster Mash



Mommy's Little *Monster* - Social Distortion


----------



## jct (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> Mommy's Little *Monster* - Social Distortion


 
*Momma* Told Me Not To Come - Randy Newman


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Lawdy Mama--Steppenwolf


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Lawdy Mama--Steppenwolf



*Hey* Jude - The Ruttles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Not sure if this is real if not bag it !

Hey Hey --MY MY --Neil Young


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 6, 2007)

It is real, I think the whole title is Hey, Hey, My, My Out of the black and into the Blue or something like that.

Anyway,
While *My* Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> It is real, I think the whole title is Hey, Hey, My, My Out of the black and into the Blue or something like that.
> 
> Anyway,
> While *My* Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles



*My Guitar* Wants to Kill Your Momma - Frank Zappa

2 songs, one is "My, My, Hey, Hey (Out of the Blue) "and "Hey, Hey, My, My (Into the Black)"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sheik----U DA MAN  !!!  

MY-Generation--the WHO


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *My Guitar* Wants to Kill Your Momma - Frank Zappa
> 
> 2 songs, one is "My, My, Hey, Hey (Out of the Blue) "and "Hey, Hey, My, My (Into the Black)"



Great song, I remember Cheech doing that... Thanks for the NY info. I couldn't remember exactly.. damn I'm getting senior moments more frequently

I'm apologizing for putting this puke in your head in advance 
*My* Sharona - The Knack


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

Stick with the possessive, since I can't think of anything with "Generation" (although something will come to me later) and I KNOW, there ain't nothin' else with "Sharona"


My Way - Sid Vicious


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 6, 2007)

Another *Generation* - Fishbone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Another brick in the Wall-- Pink Floyd


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Another brick in the Wall-- Pink Floyd



Great *Wall* of China - Billy Joel

Opening night Madison Square Garden Last year!!!  Awesome Show


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

*China *Grove - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

China Girl --David Bowie


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> China Girl --David Bowie



Brown Eyed *Girl* - Van the Man


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sweet Girl-----Stevie Nicks


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 6, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sweet Girl-----Stevie Nicks



*Sweet* Jane - Lou Reed/Velvet Underground


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sweet Georgia Brown __several artists but Ray Charles is the best


----------



## Terry (Feb 6, 2007)

Sweet emotion- Aerosmith


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2007)

Terry said:


> Sweet emotion- Aerosmith


 
*Emotion*al Rescue - Rolling Stones


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Rescue Me --know the song  forgot the artist


----------



## Brettski (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rescue Me --know the song  forgot the artist



I, *Me*, Mine - The Beatles (Harrison)

http://www.oldielyrics.com/lyrics/the_beatles/i_me_mine.html


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

I  Can't Dance ---Phil Collins /genesis


----------



## Brettski (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I  Can't Dance ---Phil Collins /genesis



*Dance* The night away - Van Halen

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dance_the_Night_Away


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2007)

Brettski said:


> *Dance* The night away - Van Halen
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dance_the_Night_Away



Another Rainy *Night* - Queensryche


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

Night Moves ---Bob Seeger


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Night Moves ---Bob Seeger



I've Seen All Good People/Your* Move*/All Good People - Yes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

People Just gotta be FREE--the Young Rascals


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

Or if u don't like that one  FREE Bird  -Lynerd Synard --ARGHH


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> People Just gotta be FREE--the Young Rascals



*Just* a Man - Faith No More


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

Street fighting man --the Stones


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Street fighting man --the Stones



Mean *Street* - Van Halen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

Baker Street-------------forgot the artist


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

Gerry Raferty --Baker St


----------



## Brettski (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gerry Raferty --Baker St




Caroline Street - Buffett


----------



## kickstand (Feb 7, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Caroline Street - Buffett



Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

Sweet emotion -aerosmith


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sweet emotion -aerosmith



I Second That *Emotion* - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

Emotion-al rescue --the stones


----------



## Brettski (Feb 7, 2007)

Are we going to get stuck in an infinite loop?


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 7, 2007)

The Loco*motion* - Little Eva


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> The Loco*motion* - Little Eva



*The* Reflex - Duran Duran:lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2007)

The Jack--AC/DC


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Jack--AC/DC



Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## kickstand (Feb 8, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones




Jump In The Fire - Metallica


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 8, 2007)

Ring of *Fire* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Ring of *Fire* - Johnny Cash



Edge *of *a Broken Heart - Vixen


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 8, 2007)

Close to the *Edge* - Yes


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Close to the *Edge* - Yes



*Close*r - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Closer to the Heart---------RUSH


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Closer to the Heart---------RUSH



*Heart*breaker - Led Zep


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 8, 2007)

*Heartbreak* Hotel - Elvis


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hotel California --the eagles


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hotel California --the eagles



Going to *California* - Zep


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Highway --TO --Hell--AC/DC


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Highway --TO --Hell--AC/DC



*Hell* Ain't a Bad Place to Be - AC/DC


----------



## Terry (Feb 8, 2007)

hells bells- AC/DC


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Terry said:


> hells bells- AC/DC



For Whom the *Bell* Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

"HELL-O   I luv ya let me tell ya ma name "--The Lizard King Jim  Morrison and the Doors


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Soorry to late i guess how bout 

For Those about to Rock  in response to Paul's mettallica song


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Soorry to late i guess how bout
> 
> For Those about to Rock  in response to Paul's mettallica song



Rock Lobster - B52's


----------



## Brettski (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> Rock Lobster - B52's



The House Is a Rockin - Stevie Ray

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/s/stevie+ray+vaughan/the+house+is+rockin_20131667.html


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 8, 2007)

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> *House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals



Waiting for the *Sun* - James Douglas Morrison


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Waiting on a friend --the stones


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> Waiting for the *Sun* - James Douglas Morrison



I'll probably get banned for this one... 	uke:

Seasons in the *Sun* - Terry Jacks (no, I didn't know, I had to use google)


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> I'll probably get banned for this one... 	uke:
> 
> Seasons in the *Sun* - Terry Jacks (no, I didn't know, I had to use google)



Ugh.... I DID know that.



> Waiting on a friend --the stones



*Friend* of the Devil - Dead


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 8, 2007)

Run *Devil* Run - Paul McCartney


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Run To You-------------Bryan Adams


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Run To You-------------Bryan Adams



Shine On *You* Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Shine* On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd



Ain't no Sun*shine* - Bill Withers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rock N' Roll   A'INT noise pollution --AC/DC


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rock N' Roll   A'INT noise pollution --AC/DC



*Noise* Brigade - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be pulling one out of my     here 

Feel the Noise --Quiet Riot


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Could be pulling one out of my     here
> 
> Feel the Noise --Quiet Riot



(Cum on Feel the Noize (originally by Slade, then QR)

See Me, *Feel* Me Touch Me, Heal Me - The Who


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

You Shook ME all nite long --AC/DC


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> You Shook ME all nite long --AC/DC



The *Long *and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Brettski (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> (Cum on Feel the Noize (originally by Slade, then QR)
> 
> See Me, *Feel* Me Touch Me, Heal Me - The Who



I can *see* clearly now - Carol Ki....Johhny Nash

Who?

http://www.stlyrics.com/lyrics/hardertheycome/icanseeclearlynow.htm


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I can *see* clearly now - Carol Ki....Johhny Nash
> 
> Who?
> 
> http://www.stlyrics.com/lyrics/hardertheycome/icanseeclearlynow.htm



All Right *Now* - Free


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

From Paul's Long and Winding Road 
  The Long Run---- The eagles


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> From Paul's Long and Winding Road
> The Long Run---- The eagles



*Run* Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hell--s   Bells --AC/DC


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> *Hell*s   Bells --AC/DC



*Hell* Bent for Leather - Judas Priest


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Bent* Life- Aesop Rock


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> *Bent* Life- Aesop Rock



*Life* in the Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## Terry (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Life* in the Fast Lane - Eagles



*Lifes* been good-- Joe Walsh


----------



## Terry (Feb 9, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Lifes* been good-- Joe Walsh



let the *good* times roll- the cars


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Run To You-------------Bryan Adams


 
*Run* Runaway - Slade


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Terry said:


> let the *good* times roll- the cars



*Roll* the Bones - Rush

Keep up Andy!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

let the good times roll- the cars

Let iT Bleed ---TheStones


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

OK from roll the bones to---Rock and Roll--Led Zep


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> OK from roll the bones to---Rock and Roll--Led Zep



*Roll* Right - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

Roll--in down the Highway--- BTO


----------



## Brettski (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Roll--in down the Highway--- BTO



Broke *down* Palace - GD


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Roll--in down the Highway--- BTO


*
Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Broke *down[/] Palace - GD*


*

oops...not quick enough...

Broken Arrow - Neil Young*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a stretch

Pretty Maids all in A Row  ( arrow)-----The Eagles


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Here's a stretch
> 
> Pretty Maids all in A Row  ( arrow)-----The Eagles



Nice!


Ain't That *Pretty* At All? - Warren Zevon


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Ain't That *Pretty* At All? - Warren Zevon



*Ain't* that a Shame - I like Cheap Trick's version, but Fats Domino did it first......


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Ain't* that a Shame - I like Cheap Trick's version, but Fats Domino did it first......



*Shame* in You - Alice In Chains


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Shame* in You - Alice In Chains



What a *Shame* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> What a *Shame* - The Rolling Stones



*What* a Day That Was - Talking Heads


----------



## Brettski (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> *What* a Day That Was - Talking Heads



Independence *day* - Martina McBride


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

DAY Dream Believer --- i can't believe i'm sending this one --The Monkees -god awful


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> DAY Dream Believer --- i can't believe i'm sending this one --The Monkees -god awful



I'm a *Believer* - The Monkees (Gee ,Warp, weren't they just really groovy?):grin:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm the only One --melissa ethridge

Monkees=  uke:


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm the only One --melissa ethridge
> 
> Monkees=  uke:



*Only* a Memory - The Smithereens


----------



## Brettski (Feb 9, 2007)

MEMORY OF A FREE FESTIVAL - Bowie



http://www.algonet.se/~bassman/lyrics/db69/moaff.html


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 9, 2007)

Brettski said:


> *MEMORY* OF A FREE FESTIVAL - Bowie



In *Memory* of Elizabeth Reed - Allman Brothers Band (the live version off the Filmore East album of course)


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> In *Memory* of Elizabeth Reed - Allman Brothers Band (the live version off the Filmore East album of course)


 
*In*-A-Gadda-Da-Vida -Iron Butterfly 

Paul- Today I turn 50 and more senile, cut me a break!


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *In*-A-Gadda-Da-Vida -Iron Butterfly
> 
> Paul- Today I turn 50 and more senile, cut me a break!



Livin' La *Vida* Loca - Ricky Martin (I can't believe I came back with that one......)


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 9, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Livin' La Vida *Loca* - Ricky Martin (I can't believe I came back with that one......)



*Loco*motive Breath - Jethro Tull


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *In*-A-Gadda-Da-Vida -Iron Butterfly
> 
> Paul- Today I turn 50 and more senile, cut me a break!









Awwww, man... *Happy Birthday, Andy!!!!*

No breaks, I'm 35, and I'm senile....:blink: 



Birdman829 said:


> *Loco*motive Breath - Jethro Tull



Every *Breath* You Take - The Police


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't YOU love me anymore - Joe Cocker

Welcome to AARP  Z_man


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Don't YOU love me anymore - Joe Cocker
> 
> Welcome to AARP  Z_man



I *Don't* Remember - Peter Gabriel


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> I *Don't* Remember - Peter Gabriel



I *Remember* now - Queensrÿche


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 9, 2007)

*Remember* (Walking in the Sand) - Aerosmith


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> *Remember* (Walking in the Sand) - Aerosmith


 
Over at *The* Frankenstein Place - Soundtrack from Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Over* at The Frankenstein Place - Soundtrack from Rocky Horror Picture Show.



Bridge *Over* Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

Old Black Water--the Doobie Bros


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Old Black Water--the Doobie Bros


 

Smoke on the *Water* - Deep Purple


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

Smoke gets in your eyes --------------------------- its OLDER than Dirt


----------



## jct (Feb 9, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Smoke gets in your eyes --------------------------- its OLDER than Dirt


 
Heads *In *Georgia - JJ Cale & Eric Clapton


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2007)

The night the rains came down in GEORGIA--Gladys Knight  & the Pips


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 10, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The night the *rain*s came down in GEORGIA--Gladys Knight  & the Pips



Fool in the *Rain* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 10, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Fool in the *Rain* - Led Zeppelin



Ship of *fools*: Grateful Dead


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2007)

The Foolkiller ---------------------------Johnny Rivers --


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 10, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The *Fool*killer ---------------------------Johnny Rivers --



*Fool*s Gold - The Stone Roses


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> *Fool*s Gold - The Stone Roses




Heart of *Gold* - Neil Young


----------



## Terry (Feb 11, 2007)

*Heart* of glass- Blondie


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 11, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Heart* of glass- Blondie



I Love the Sound of Breaking *Glass* - Nick Lowe


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 11, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> I Love the Sound of *Breaking* Glass - Nick Lowe



*Breaking* the Habit - Linkin Park


----------



## jct (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> *Breaking* the Habit - Linkin Park


 
Girl From *The* North Country - The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Cinnamon Girl-Neil Young


----------



## jct (Feb 11, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cinnamon Girl-Neil Young


 
*Senorita* - Los Lonely Boys


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 12, 2007)

jct said:


> *Senorita* - Los Lonely Boys



Uh, how's that connected to Cinnamon Girl - ? 

Rosal*ita* - Broooooooooce


----------



## ckofer (Feb 12, 2007)

_Ramble on Rose_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The Midnight Ramble --------er----------------------------------the Stones


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Midnight Ramble --------er----------------------------------the Stones



After *Midnight* - Slowhand


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Midnight Obsession-- Forgot the artisit


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Midnight Obsession-- Forgot the artisit




*Midnight* Moonlight - Old and In The Way

_Did you mean Midnight Confession by the GrassRoots?_


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 12, 2007)

dmc said:


> *Midnight* Moonlight - Old and In The Way



Burning of the *Midnight* Lamp - Hendrix


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Burning of the *Midnight* Lamp - Hendrix


 
Burning down the house- Talking Heads.


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Burning down the house- Talking Heads.



Run's *House* _- Run-D.M.C._


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2007)

dmc said:


> Run's *House* _- Run-D.M.C._


 

Fun *House* - Kid 'N Play


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Fun *House* - Kid 'N Play



No *Fun* - _The Stooges_


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2007)

dmc said:


> No *Fun* - _The Stooges_


 
*Fun* House - The Stooges


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Fun *House* - The Stooges



Road*house* Blues - The Doors


----------



## Paul (Feb 13, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Road*house* Blues - The Doors



Statesboro *Blues* - Allman Bros. Band


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 13, 2007)

Yer *Blues* - The Beatles


----------



## Terry (Feb 13, 2007)

House rent *blues* - George Thorogood


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2007)

Satellite Blues --AC/DC


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 13, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Satellite *Blues* --AC/DC



Bullfrog *Blues* - Rory Gallagher


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 13, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Bullfrog *Blues* - Rory Gallagher




Bellbottom *Blues* - Derek & the Dominoes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2007)

Blues Power ---- I think it was Delaney and Bonni with Eric Clapton -- if not its Derek    and                     the Dominos


----------



## Paul (Feb 13, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Bellbottom *Blues* - Derek & the Dominoes



Enough with the blues, broken leg, sprained acl, over a foot forecast for Northern VT the day I cancel my Sugarbush/MRG trip. I gots blues to spare...


For Whom the *Bell *Tolls - Metallica


----------



## John84 (Feb 13, 2007)

C is *for* Cookie- Cookie Monster


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2007)

Hot FOR  Teacher -Van Halen


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hot FOR Teacher -Van Halen


 
Slang *Teacher* - Wide Boy Awake


----------



## jct (Feb 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Slang *Teacher* - Wide Boy Awake


 
Teacher I Need You - Elton John


----------



## jct (Feb 14, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Uh, how's that connected to Cinnamon Girl - ?
> 
> Rosal*ita* - Broooooooooce


 

Sorry, I thought it was a bit of a stretch!


----------



## ckofer (Feb 14, 2007)

jct said:


> Teacher I Need You - Elton John



Just what I *needed *_The Cars_


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 14, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Just what I *need*ed - The Cars



All You *Need* - Sublime


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> All You *Need* - Sublime


 
I Got *You* Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I Got You *Babe* - Sonny and Cher



It Ain't Me *Babe* - Dylan


----------



## ckofer (Feb 14, 2007)

*Babe Styx

*_I feel I should apologize for that_


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 15, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Babe* - Styx



*Babe* I'm Gonna Leave You - Zeppelin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm the Only One --melissa Ethridge


----------



## Paul (Feb 15, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm the Only One --melissa Ethridge



*Only* a Memory - The Smithereens


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Only a *Memory* - The Smithereens



Love and *Memories* - OAR


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 15, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Love and *Memories* - OAR



Is This *Love*- Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2007)

Its ONLY rock n'roll --the stones


----------



## jct (Feb 15, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Its ONLY rock n'roll --the stones


 
Maybe I'm Doing *It* Wrong - Randy Newman


----------



## ckofer (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't get me *wrong
*_Pretenders_


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Don't get me *wrong*
> _Pretenders_


 

*Don't *Let *Me *Down - Beatles


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Don't Let Me *Down* - Beatles



Simmer *Down* - The Wailers (before it was Bob Marley and the Wailers)


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Simmer *Down* - The Wailers (before it was Bob Marley and the Wailers)



*Down *Town - Petula Clark


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2007)

dmc said:


> *Down *Town - Petula Clark


 
*Town* Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Town* Called Malice - The Jam



Swing*town* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 16, 2007)

UP TOWN   Girl--Billy Joel


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> UP TOWN   Girl--Billy Joel



Lucille Has Messed my Mind *UP* - Zappa


----------



## jct (Feb 16, 2007)

dmc said:


> Lucille Has Messed my Mind *UP* - Zappa


 
She Is *My* Everything - John Prine


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 16, 2007)

jct said:


> She Is *My* Everything - John Prine




*She's* the One - Broooooooooce


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *She's* the One - Broooooooooce



I'm *One* - the Who


----------



## Paul (Feb 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> I'm *One* - the Who



Well, you may be one, but

*I'm* Eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## kickstand (Feb 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> Well, you may be one, but
> 
> *I'm* Eighteen - Alice Cooper



Eighteen and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 17, 2007)

Jack AND Dianne --Mellencamp


----------



## ckofer (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy *Jack
*_The Who_


----------



## Paul (Feb 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Happy *Jack
> *_The Who_



*Happy* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jct (Feb 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Happy* - The Rolling Stones


 
*Happy *Together - The Turtles


----------



## Terry (Feb 18, 2007)

come *together* - beatles and aerosmith


----------



## Brettski (Feb 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> come *together* - beatles and aerosmith



*Come* Monday - JB


----------



## jct (Feb 18, 2007)

Brettski said:


> *Come* Monday - JB


 

How *Come* You Don't Call Me - Alicia Keys


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2007)

jct said:


> How *Come* You Don't Call Me - Alicia Keys


 
*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 18, 2007)

Last *Call*- Kanye West


----------



## ckofer (Feb 19, 2007)

*Last *Child
_Aerosmith_


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Last *Child
> _Aerosmith_


 

*Child *in Time - Deep Purple


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Child *in Time - Deep Purple



Voodoo *Child *(Slight Return)  - Hendrix


----------



## Brettski (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, taking some liberties

You do something to me (Do do that voodoo that you do so well.) - Cole Porter

http://www2.uol.com.br/cante/lyrics/Cole_Porter_-_You_do_something_to_me.htm


----------



## Paul (Feb 19, 2007)

Brettski said:


> OK, taking some liberties
> 
> You do something to me (Do do that voodoo that you do so well.) - Cole Porter
> 
> http://www2.uol.com.br/cante/lyrics/Cole_Porter_-_You_do_something_to_me.htm



De *Do Do Do* De Da Da Da - The Police


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Feb 19, 2007)

Ode to the *Doo Da* Day -- Jim Beard/Michael Brecker


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2007)

ski_industry_enthusiast said:


> Ode to the *Doo Da* Day -- Jim Beard/Michael Brecker


 
*Da Da Da* - Trio


----------



## ckofer (Feb 20, 2007)

In *da *club
_50 cent


_


----------



## Brettski (Feb 20, 2007)

ckofer said:


> In *da *club
> _50 cent
> 
> 
> _



A Day *in* the life -Beatles


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2007)

Brettski said:


> A Day *in* the life -Beatles


 

*Day* Dream Believer - Monkees


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Day *Dream* Believer - Monkees



*Dream*s - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Terry (Feb 21, 2007)

wet *dreams* - don't know who sings it, but they play it a lot on WBLM on rainy days


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2007)

Terry said:


> wet *dreams* - don't know who sings it, but they play it a lot on WBLM on rainy days



*We*t Sand - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

Enter *Sand*man - Metallica


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Enter *Sand*man - Metallica



Fanfare for the Common *Man* - Aaron Copeland / Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Brettski (Feb 21, 2007)

How can you even list ELP?


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2007)

Brettski said:


> How can you even list ELP?



Don't be hatin' on ELP. :wink:


----------



## Terry (Feb 21, 2007)

simple man- Charlie Daniels band


----------



## Zand (Feb 21, 2007)

lucky man- emerson lake & palmer


----------



## Brettski (Feb 21, 2007)

Zand said:


> lucky man- emerson lake & palmer



21st century schizoid *man* - King Crimson

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_Century_Schizoid_Man


----------



## jct (Feb 21, 2007)

Zand said:


> lucky man- emerson lake & palmer


 
The Old *Man* Down The Road - John Fogerty


----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2007)

jct said:


> The Old *Man* Down The Road - John Fogerty



Hoe*down *- (as done by) ELP


----------



## jct (Feb 21, 2007)

dmc said:


> Hoe*down *- (as done by) ELP


 
*Down* The Old Plank Road - Traditional


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2007)

jct said:


> *Down* The Old Plank Road - Traditional



Too *Old* to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die - Jethro Tull


----------



## andyzee (Feb 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> Too *Old* to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die - Jethro Tull


 
*Roll* Away the Stone - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Terry (Feb 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Roll* Away the Stone - Mott the Hoople



Old time rock and *roll* - Bob Seger


----------



## ckofer (Feb 22, 2007)

Let it *roll
*_Little Feat_


----------



## jct (Feb 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Let it *roll*
> _Little Feat_


 
*Let It* Down - George Harrison (All Things Must Pass)


----------



## Terry (Feb 22, 2007)

let it be--Beatles


----------



## ckofer (Feb 23, 2007)

*Let*'s get it on
_Marvin Gaye_


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 23, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Let's* get it on
> _Marvin Gaye_



*Let's* Go - The Cars


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> *Let's* Go - The Cars



"*Let's *Stay Together"  Al Green


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 26, 2007)

dmc said:


> "*Let's *Stay Together"  Al Green



Let's Spend The Night Together....Rolling Stones


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 26, 2007)

Get It *Together*- Jurassic 5


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Get It *Together*- Jurassic 5



Somebody *Get* Me a Doctor - Van Halen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Somebody *Get* Me a Doctor - Van Halen



Doctor My Eyes-Jackson Browne


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Doctor My Eyes-Jackson Browne



*Eyes *of the World - GD


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2007)

dmc said:


> *Eyes *of the World - GD



Its the End of The *World* as We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Its the End of The *World* as We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.




You Ain't Nothin' but *Fine, Fine Fine* - Rockpile


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 26, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> You Ain't Nothin' but *Fine, Fine Fine* - Rockpile



Ain't I A Woman-Rory Block


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ain't I A Woman-Rory Block



*Woman *- John Lennon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 26, 2007)

dmc said:


> *Woman *- John Lennon



Black Magic Woman-Santana


----------



## MarkC (Feb 26, 2007)

*Black* Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 26, 2007)

MarkC said:


> *Black* Dog - Led Zeppelin




Somebody had to do it - 


I Wanna Be Your *Dog* - The Stooges


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Somebody had to do it -
> 
> 
> I Wanna Be Your *Dog* - The Stooges



Good Dog, Happy Man-Bill Frisell


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good Dog, Happy Man-Bill Frisell



New World *Man* - Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2007)

Paul said:


> New World *Man* - Rush



I'm Waiting For The Man-Velvet Underground


----------



## jct (Feb 27, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm Waiting For The Man-Velvet Underground


 
Desperadoes *Waiting* For A Train - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2007)

jct said:


> Desperadoes *Waiting* For A Train - Jerry Jeff Walker



Train In Vain-The Clash


----------



## andyzee (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Train In Vain-The Clash


 

All* In* A Day - Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> All* In* A Day - Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros



Cheap *Day* Return - Jethro Tull


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Cheap *Day* Return - Jethro Tull



Cheap Thrills-Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cheap Thrills-Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention



Shoot to *Thrill* - AC/DC


----------



## dmc (Feb 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Shoot to *Thrill* - AC/DC



"Shoot Shoot" - UFO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2007)

dmc said:


> "Shoot Shoot" - UFO



Shoot Out On The Plantation-Leon Russell


----------



## jct (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Shoot Out On The Plantation-Leon Russell


 
Hanging On *The* Telephone - Blondie


----------



## Brettski (Feb 28, 2007)

jct said:


> Hanging On *The* Telephone - Blondie




Coconut Tele...er graph


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2007)

jct said:


> Hanging On *The* Telephone - Blondie



New York Telephone Conversation-Lou Reed


----------



## jct (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> New York Telephone Conversation-Lou Reed


 
Autumn in *New York* - Billie Holiday


----------



## MarkC (Feb 28, 2007)

*New York * State of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## kickstand (Feb 28, 2007)

MarkC said:


> *New York * State of Mind - Billy Joel



State of Love and Trust - Pearl Jam


----------



## ckofer (Feb 28, 2007)

*State*sboro Blues
_Alman Brothers_


----------



## Terry (Mar 1, 2007)

House rent *blues* George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 1, 2007)

Terry said:


> House rent *blues* George Thorogood and the Destroyers



Burning Down The House-Talking Heads-Talking Heads


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Burning Down The House-Talking Heads-Talking Heads



*Burnin*' For You - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Burnin*' For You - Blue Oyster Cult



Motor City Is Burning-MC5


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Motor City Is Burning-MC5



*Motor *City Madhouse - The Motor City Madman, Uncle Ted Effin' Nugent


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Motor *City Madhouse - The Motor City Madman, Uncle Ted Effin' Nugent



It's Hard To Be A Saint In The City-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2007)

Suffregette City-----David Bowie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 1, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Suffregette City-----David Bowie



We Built This City - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2007)

Paradise City -Guns  N' Roses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Paradise City -Guns  N' Roses



Paradise By The Dashboard Lights-Meat Loaf


----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2007)

Cheeseburger in *Paradise
*_JIMMY BUFFETT_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Cheeseburger in *Paradise
> *_JIMMY BUFFETT_



Two Tickets To Paradise-Eddie Money


----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2007)

Concentration Moon, Part *Two
*_Frank Zappa_


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 2, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Concentration Moon, Part *Two
> *_Frank Zappa_





*Moon*light Mile - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Moon*light Mile - The Rolling Stones



I Can See For Miles-The Who


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hear me, Feel me , touch me --from the rock opera TOMMY  by the WHO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OOPS  n went brain dead--that doesn't work so lets try :  I put a spell on you--Creeedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> OOPS  n went brain dead--that doesn't work so lets try :  I put a spell on you--Creeedence Clearwater Revival



Put On A Happy Face-Dick Van Dyke (from Bye Bye Birdie)    *shrug*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Happy-------------------------Keith" I'm still alive " Richards


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Happy-------------------------Keith" I'm still alive " Richards



Happiness Is A Warm Gun-The Beatles  (bang bang, shoot shoot)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Janie's got a Gun - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Janie's got a Gun - Aerosmith



Gotta Serve Somebody-Bob Dylan


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Gotta Serve Somebody-Bob Dylan




Somebody to Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Somebody to Love - Jefferson Airplane




Somebody Saved Me-Pete Townshend


----------



## Birdman829 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Somebody* Saved Me-Pete Townshend



Done *Somebody* Wrong - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Done *Somebody* Wrong - Allman Brothers Band



Right Place Wrong Time-Dr John


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I want somebody to Love --Gracie Slick  & Jefferson Airplane


----------



## jct (Mar 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I want somebody to Love --Gracie Slick & Jefferson Airplane


 

True *Love* Is Hard To Find - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hard to Handle --Black Crowes


----------



## jct (Mar 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hard to Handle --Black Crowes


 
Dance Me *To* The End Of Love - Madeleine Peyroux - Careless Love


----------



## Terry (Mar 3, 2007)

Dance Dance Dance- Steve Miller Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2007)

Terry said:


> Dance Dance Dance- Steve Miller Band



Dance Like A Monkey-New York Dolls


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't dance __Phil Collins & Genesis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I can't dance __Phil Collins & Genesis



Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'N Roll)-Elton John


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2007)

Rock  N' Roll Band----Boston


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rock  N' Roll Band----Boston



Band On The Run-Wings


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2007)

Run to You--Bryan Adams


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Run to You--Bryan Adams



You Angel You-Bob Dylan


----------



## dmc (Mar 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Angel You-Bob Dylan



Angel - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> Angel - Sarah McLachlan



Angel From Montgomery-John Prine


----------



## SkiSkee8 (Mar 4, 2007)

From the Bottom of My Heart - The Wallflowers


----------



## Terry (Mar 4, 2007)

*Heart* of Glass-  Blondie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Heart* of Glass-  Blondie



(I Love The Sound Of) Breaking Glass-Nick Lowe


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2007)

the SOUND  of silence --Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## jct (Mar 4, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> the SOUND of silence --Simon & Garfunkel


 
What's *The* Use Of Getting Sober (When You Gonna Get Drunk Again) - Louis Jordan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 4, 2007)

jct said:


> What's *The* Use Of Getting Sober (When You Gonna Get Drunk Again) - Louis Jordan



Feel A Drunk Comin' On-Terry Anderson And The Olympic Ass-Kicking Team


----------



## Terry (Mar 5, 2007)

*Feel* like a woman- Shania Twain


----------



## ckofer (Mar 5, 2007)

*Feel *like a stranger
_Grateful Dead_


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Feel *like a stranger
> _Grateful Dead_


 

*Stranger*s in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Stranger*s in the Night - Frank Sinatra



The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down-The Band


----------



## Paul (Mar 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down-The Band



Up For the *Down* Stroke - Parliment Funkadelic


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Up For the *Down* Stroke - Parliment Funkadelic



Falling Up-Ricki Lee Jones


----------



## Paul (Mar 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Falling Up-Ricki Lee Jones



*Falling* to Pieces - Faith No More


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Falling Up-Ricki Lee Jones



I Can't Stand Up (For *Falling* Down) - Elvis Costello


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't stand it --Clapton


----------



## Paul (Mar 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I can't stand it --Clapton



Couldn't *Stand* the Weather - SRV


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Couldn't *Stand* the Weather - SRV



Stand By Me-Ben E. King  (but the best version done by John Lennon)


----------



## Paul (Mar 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stand By Me-Ben E. King  (but the best version done by John Lennon)



Fall On *Me* - R.E.M.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Fall On *Me* - R.E.M.



High Falls-The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2007)

Gonna take you HIGH er-- Sly  & The family stone


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gonna take you HIGH er-- Sly  & The family stone



High Time:  Grateful Dead


----------



## MarkC (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> High Time:  Grateful Dead



Because I got *High* - Afroman


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Because I got *High* - Afroman


 
Afroman's cool. 

Rock and Roll *High* School - Ramones.


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Rock and Roll *High* School - Ramones.


It's Only Rock'n *Roll* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## ckofer (Mar 5, 2007)

*Only *a hobo
_Bob Dylan_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2007)

Only the lonely--Roy Orbison


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Only the lonely--Roy Orbison


 

*Lonely* - Akon


----------



## Birdman829 (Mar 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Lonely* - Akon



*Lonely* Stranger - Eric Clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 6, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> *Lonely* Stranger - Eric Clapton



Lonely Hunter-Willy DeVille


----------



## Terry (Mar 6, 2007)

The *hunter* -the Blend


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2007)

The Pusher --Steppenwolf


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Pusher --Steppenwolf



*Push* Comes to Shove - Van Halen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Push* Comes to Shove - Van Halen



Comes A Time-Neil Young


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2007)

Time is on my side --the stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 6, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Time is on my side --the stones



Side Of The Road-Beck


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2007)

Dark SIDEof the Moon -Pink Floyd


----------



## ckofer (Mar 6, 2007)

Mountains of the *Moon
*_Grateful Dead_


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Mountains of the *Moon
> *_Grateful Dead_



Damn beat me to it...I was going to say Dark Star.

Misty *Mountain* Hop:  Zeppelin.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 6, 2007)

*Mountain *Jam
_Allman Brothers

_It seems that this was always playing at the Skyeship Gondola midstation a few years back-other than when Bob Marley Legend was playing


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Mountain *Jam
> _Allman Brothers
> 
> _It seems that this was always playing at the Skyeship Gondola midstation a few years back-other than when Bob Marley Legend was playing



*Jam* on it.  :  Newcleus (Old School Hip Hop..Anyone who remembers that song is alright in my book.)


----------



## andyzee (Mar 6, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> *Jam* on it. : Newcleus (Old School Hip Hop..Anyone who remembers that song is alright in my book.)


 
Love that song!

*Jam*ming  - Bob Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Love that song!
> 
> *Jam*ming  - Bob Marley



Shady Jam-Jerry Garcia/David Grisman/Tony Rice (The Pizza Tapes)


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Shady Jam-Jerry Garcia/David Grisman/Tony Rice (The Pizza Tapes)


 

The Real Slim *Shady* - Eminem


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2007)

THE-Confessor---------------Joe Walsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> THE-Confessor---------------Joe Walsh





Fox Confesor Brings The Flood-Neko Case


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2007)

Fox Y Lady ---------------Hendricks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Fox Y Lady ---------------Hendricks





Sentimental Lady -Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2007)

For Ladies Only----- Steppenwolf


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> For Ladies Only----- Steppenwolf





Only The Lonely- Roy Orbison


----------



## ckofer (Mar 7, 2007)

*Lonely *Girl
_Truffle _

Shameless plug for a friend's band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet Girl--- Stevie Nicks and Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ckofer (Mar 7, 2007)

*Sweet *Caroline
_Neil Diamond later to be perfected by Phish_


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Sweet *Caroline
> _Neil Diamond later to be perfected by Phish_


Sail Away *Sweet* Sister - Queen


----------



## Paul (Mar 7, 2007)

hammer said:


> Sail Away *Sweet* Sister - Queen



*Sweet* Soul *Sister* - The Cult


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2007)

Soul Man-Sam and Dave, or if you prefer, The Blues Brothers


----------



## Paul (Mar 7, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Soul Man-Sam and Dave, or if you prefer, The Blues Brothers



Demolition *Man* - The Police


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul said:


> Demolition *Man* - The Police


 

* Demolition Man*  - Grace Jones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2007)

andyzee said:


> * Demolition Man*  - Grace Jones



Lucky Man-Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Birdman829 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lucky Man-Emerson, Lake & Palmer



Better*man* - John Butler Trio


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 8, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Better*man* - John Butler Trio



Better Things-The Kinks


----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2007)

Heavy *things
Phish
*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 8, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Heavy *things
> Phish
> *



He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother-The Hollies


----------



## Paul (Mar 8, 2007)

andyzee said:


> * Demolition Man*  - Grace Jones


We must *NEVER* speak of this again....:razz: 


Dr Skimeister said:


> He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother-The Hollies



Hell *Ain't* a Bad Place to Be - AC/DC


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2007)

Bad Medicine -Bon Jovi


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2007)

*Bad* to the bone - George Thorogood and the destroyers


----------



## andyzee (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> We must *NEVER* speak of this again....:razz:


 
Watchu talkin bout Willis?



Terry said:


> *Bad* to the bone - George Thorogood and the destroyers


 
Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Birdman829 (Mar 8, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Bad Company - Bad Company



Born Under a *Bad* Sign - Cream


----------



## Paul (Mar 8, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Watchu talkin bout Willis?



Just razzin' you. As much as I dig Grace Jones, Demo Man really didn't need a remake...
:razz: 



Birdman829 said:


> Born Under a *Bad* Sign - Cream



*Under* My Wheels - Alice Cooper


----------



## andyzee (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> Just razzin' you. As much as I dig Grace Jones, Demo Man really didn't need a remake...
> :razz:
> 
> For me, that's the only one I ever heard.
> ...


 
Land Down *Under* - Men at Work


----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2007)

Promised *Land
*_Chuck Berry_


----------



## Paul (Mar 9, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Promised *Land
> *_Chuck Berry_



Actually, the song is "Down Under" But no need to nitpick...

*Promise* - Victor (Alex Lifeson)


----------



## ckofer (Mar 10, 2007)

Lick and a *Promise
*_AEROSMITH_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2007)

Rock AND Roll--Led Zep


----------



## jct (Mar 10, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rock AND Roll--Led Zep


 
Elijah *Rock* - Ollabelle


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2007)

Rock N' Roll Ain't noise pollution ---AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 12, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rock N' Roll Ain't noise pollution ---AC/DC



Roll Another Number (For The Road)-Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Roll Another Number (For The Road)-Neil Young And Crazy Horse



The *Number* of the beast: Iron Maiden


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2007)

Revolution *Number *9 - Beatles


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

If 6 were *9* : Jimi Hendrix


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> If 6 were *9* : Jimi Hendrix


 
Route 6*6* - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Route 6*6* - Chuck Berry



Six Sixty-Six-Frank Black And The Catholics


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Six Sixty-Six-Frank Black And The Catholics



Crime in The City (*Sixty* to Zero Part 1) - Neil Young


----------



## andyzee (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> Crime in The City (*Sixty* to Zero Part 1) - Neil Young


 
Reasons to Be Cheerful *Part* 3 - Ian Dury


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Reasons to Be Cheerful *Part* 3 - Ian Dury




Karn Evil 9 (*3*rd Impression) - ELP


----------



## andyzee (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> Karn Evil 9 (*3*rd Impression) - ELP


 
*Evil* Woman - ELO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2007)

witchy Woman -theEagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> witchy Woman -theEagles



Season Of The Witch-Donovan


----------



## Terry (Mar 14, 2007)

*Seasons* in the sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 14, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Seasons* in the sun - Terry Jacks



Why Does The Sun Shine?-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2007)

Shine-the Newsboys


----------



## andyzee (Mar 14, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Shine-the Newsboys


 

*Shine* On Brightly  - Procol Harem


----------



## Paul (Mar 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Shine* On Brightly  - Procol Harem



*On* The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> *On* The Turning Away - Pink Floyd



Slipping Away-Dave Edmunds


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2007)

SLIP-Sliding  AWay--Paul Simon


----------



## andyzee (Mar 14, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> SLIP-Sliding AWay--Paul Simon


 

Sail *Away* - Randy Newman


----------



## ckofer (Mar 14, 2007)

Alabama Get*away
*_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 14, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Alabama Get*away
> *_GD_



Rock*away* Beach-The Ramones


----------



## andyzee (Mar 14, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock*away* Beach-The Ramones


 
Redondo *Beach*  - Patti Smith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Redondo *Beach*  - Patti Smith



Echo *Beach*-Martha And The Muffins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyzsBqk8u1w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2007)

Testing for Echo--- RUSH


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 15, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Testing for Echo--- RUSH



*Echo* Box-David Poe


----------



## Paul (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Echo* Box-David Poe



Man in the *Box* - Alice in Chains


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Man in the *Box* - Alice in Chains


 
Squeeze *Box *- The Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Squeeze *Box *- The Who



The *Box*ing Mirror-Alejandro Escovedo


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Box*ing Mirror-Alejandro Escovedo


 

Man in the *Mirror - *Michael Jackson


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2007)

Working Man _Rush


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 15, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Working Man _Rush



Nice one!  

Old *man*: Neil Young


----------



## ckofer (Mar 15, 2007)

*Old *folks boogie
_Little Feat

(see Max Creek play it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUbrOu9LDDc)
_


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Old *folks boogie
> _Little Feat_
> 
> _(see Max Creek play it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUbrOu9LDDc)_


 

The Dirty *Boogie - *Brian Seltzer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> The Dirty *Boogie - *Brian Seltzer



Tube Snake *Boogie*-ZZ Top


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tube Snake *Boogie*-ZZ Top


 

*Boogie *Woogie Bugle Boy - Bette Midler


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Boogie *Woogie Bugle Boy - Bette Midler



Only Living *Boy* In New York-Simon And Garfunkle


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Only Living *Boy* In New York-Simon And Garfunkle


 
Going to *New York* - Climax Blues Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2007)

NEW YORK , NEW YORK   --SINATRA

ARGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I  absolutely HATE BOTH THE SONG AND THE ARTIST


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> NEW YORK , NEW YORK   --SINATRA
> 
> ARGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I  absolutely HATE BOTH THE SONG AND THE ARTIST



* New York, New York * Ryan Adams


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * New York, New York *Ryan Adams


 
*New York* State Of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *New York* State Of Mind - Billy Joel



*Mind Games*-John Lennon


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mind Games*-John Lennon


 
Head *Games* - Foreigner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Head *Games* - Foreigner



* Games * People Play-Duane Allman with King Curtis (from Anthology 1)

not sure who did the original...Petula Clark?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Games *People Play-Duane Allman with King Curtis (from Anthology 1)
> 
> not sure who did the original...Petula Clark?


 

Everyday *People* - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Everyday *People* - Sly & the Family Stone



*Everyday* I Write The Book-Elvis Costello And The Attractions


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Everyday* I Write The Book-Elvis Costello And The Attractions


 
Baby,* I *Love Your Way - Peter Frampton


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2007)

Walk This WAY--Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Walk This WAY--Aerosmith



Blue Jay *Way*-The Beatles


----------



## ckofer (Mar 16, 2007)

Stella *Blue
*_GD_


----------



## Terry (Mar 16, 2007)

*Blue * suede shoes - Elvis


----------



## jct (Mar 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Blue *suede shoes - Elvis


 
My Walkin' *Shoes* (don't fit me anymore) - Jimmy Martin - Paul Williams


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2007)

My Sharona --- forgot the artist


----------



## ckofer (Mar 17, 2007)

*My *Generation
_The Who

_(btw - The Knack..)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *My *Generation
> _The Who
> 
> _(btw - The Knack..)



Piece Of * My*Heart-Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Piece Of * My*Heart-Big Brother And The Holding Company



[SIZE=-1]*Pieces* of Eight* -Styx*[/SIZE]


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> [SIZE=-1]*Pieces* of Eight* -Styx*[/SIZE]



*Eight* MIles High-The Byrds


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Eight* MIles High-The Byrds




*Miles*tones - Miles Davis Group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Miles*tones - Miles Davis Group



Many A  *Mile* To Freedom-Traffic


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 17, 2007)

FREEDOM -Aretha Franklin


----------



## Terry (Mar 17, 2007)

*Free* bird-  Skynrd


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 17, 2007)

Free Ride--  The Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Free Ride--  The Edgar Winter Group



* Ride * The Tiger-Jefferson Starship


----------



## Paul (Mar 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Ride * The Tiger-Jefferson Starship


*
Tiger* in a Spotlight - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 17, 2007)

Eye of the Tiger --from "Rocky"


----------



## ckofer (Mar 17, 2007)

*Eye*s of the World
_GD_


----------



## Terry (Mar 18, 2007)

Joy to the *world* Three Dog Night


----------



## ckofer (Mar 18, 2007)

Wild *World
Cat Stevens
*


----------



## Terry (Mar 18, 2007)

*Wild *thing  Don't remember who sang it


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 18, 2007)

New WORLD man --RUSH


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 18, 2007)

oops wrong sequence BTW --wild THING  was BY THe TROGGS


----------



## Paul (Mar 18, 2007)

*New* Sensation - INXS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 18, 2007)

Paul said:


> *New* Sensation - INXS



Overnight * Sensation * (Hit Record)-The Rasberries


----------



## ckofer (Mar 19, 2007)

Wicked *sensation
*_Lynch Mob_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 19, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Wicked *sensation
> *_Lynch Mob_



* Wicked * Game-Chris Isaak


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 24, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Wicked * Game-Chris Isaak



The * Wicked * Messenger-Bob Dylan


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2007)

The Jack-  AC/AD


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 25, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Jack-  AC/AD



Jack and Diane:  JCM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2007)

Jumpin JACK Flash-- The Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 25, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Jumpin JACK Flash-- The Stones



One O'Clock * Jump *-Benny Goodman


----------



## jct (Mar 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> One O'Clock *Jump *-Benny Goodman


 
*Jump* Boogie & Fade Blues - Sweet Pie (recorded live at Fat City - Wilmington VT April 1972)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 25, 2007)

jct said:


> *Jump* Boogie & Fade Blues - Sweet Pie (recorded live at Fat City - Wilmington VT April 1972)



We Wanna * Boogie *-Sonny Burgess


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2007)

WE are the Champions ---Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 25, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> WE are the Champions ---Queen



* We * 're Not Gonna Take It-The Who


----------



## ckofer (Mar 26, 2007)

*Take *Five
_Dave Brubeck Quartet_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2007)

Take it to the limit -- The Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 26, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Take it to the limit -- The Eagles



* Take * The A Train-Duke Ellington


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Take *The A Train-Duke Ellington


 
Midnight *Train* to Georgia - Gladis Night


----------



## Paul (Mar 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Midnight *Train* to Georgia - Gladis Night



Burning of the *Midnight* Lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Burning of the *Midnight* Lamp - Jimi Hendrix



* Burning  * In A Field-Kings In Disguise  (a NW NJ band that morphed into Railroad Earth, for any jamband fans out there)


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Burning  * In A Field-Kings In Disguise  (a NW NJ band that morphed into Railroad Earth, for any jamband fans out there)



Both Ends *Burning* - Roxy Music


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2007)

Burning down the House -Bonny Raitt


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Burning down the House -Bonny Raitt


 

*Down *On Me  - Janis Joplin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2007)

She Goes Down - Motley Crue


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 26, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> She Goes Down - Motley Crue



And So It * Goes *-Nick Lowe


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> And So It * Goes *-Nick Lowe



* SO * What -- Miles Davis


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> * SO *What -- Miles Davis


 
*What* If - Afroman


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2007)

IF I were a Carpenter  ( and you were a lady)------------- forgot the artist


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> IF I were a Carpenter ( and you were a lady)------------- forgot the artist


 
*You* Can Leave Your Hat On - Randy Newman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 27, 2007)

jct said:


> *You* Can Leave Your Hat On - Randy Newman



Don't Touch My * Hat *- Lyle Lovett


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Don't Touch My *Hat *- Lyle Lovett


 

Do You Wanna *Touch* Me - Joan Jett


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2007)

Figured YOU out- Nickelback


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Figured YOU out- Nickelback



One Way * Out *-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> One Way *Out *-Allman Brothers Band


 

*One Way* Or Another - Blondie


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2007)

ONE is the Lonliest Number --3 dog Night


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> ONE is the Lonliest Number --3 dog Night


 
Lucky *Number* - Lena Lovich


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Lucky *Number* - Lena Lovich



You Got *Lucky* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2007)

YOU really GOT me --The Kinks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> YOU really GOT me --The Kinks



We * Got * To Get Out Of This Place-The Animals


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2007)

Janies GOT a gun-Aerosmith


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Janies GOT a gun-Aerosmith


 
* Janie* Jones  - The Clash


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 27, 2007)

andyzee said:


> * Janie* Jones  - The Clash



Keeping Up with the *Jones*es (Is Killing Me) - Little Feat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2007)

You KEEP me hangin on ----Vanilla Fudge 

 ok so i abbreviated it ;D


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> You KEEP me hangin on ----Vanilla Fudge
> 
> ok so i abbreviated it ;D


 

*You* Don't Own Me - Klaus Nomi


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *You* Don't Own Me - Klaus Nomi



Your * Own * Worst Enemy-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Paul (Mar 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Your * Own * Worst Enemy-They Might Be Giants



The *Enemy *Within - Rush


----------



## dmc (Mar 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> The *Enemy *Within - Rush



*Within *You Without you - Beatles


----------



## Paul (Mar 28, 2007)

dmc said:


> *Within *You Without you - Beatles



Games *Without* Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Games *Without* Frontiers - Peter Gabriel



Head * Games *- Foreigner


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Head *Games *- Foreigner


 

Fish *Head*s - Barnes and Barnes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Fish *Head*s - Barnes and Barnes



* Fish * Cheer-Country Joe and The Fish  ("gimme an f.....gimme a u....) as done at Woodstock, 1969


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Fish *Cheer-Country Joe and The Fish ("gimme an f.....gimme a u....) as done at Woodstock, 1969


 
Reasons to be *Cheer*ful Part 3 - Ian Dury and The Block Heads


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Reasons to be *Cheer*ful Part 3 - Ian Dury and The Block Heads



Give Me A * Reason *-Dave Mason


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2007)

Rock ME Baby--Steppenwolf


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rock ME Baby--Steppenwolf


 

B-A-B-Y - Rachael Sweet


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> B-A-B-Y - Rachael Sweet



Cry * Baby *-Janis Joplin


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cry *Baby *-Janis Joplin


 

*Cry* Me a River - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2007)

Crying -- Aerosmith


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Crying -- Aerosmith


 
*Crying* Shame - Madness


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Crying* Shame - Madness



Ain't That A * Shame *-Cheap Trick  (originally done by Fats Domino)


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Cry* Me a River - Justin Timberlake




The *River* - Broooooooooce


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 30, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> The *River* - Broooooooooce



Take Me To The * River *-Al Green , later done by Talking Heads


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Take Me To The *River *-Al Green , later done by Talking Heads


 
Pissing In a *River* - Patti Smith


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Pissing In a *River* - Patti Smith



Green *River* - CCR


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Green *River* - CCR


 
*River*s of Babylon - The Melodians


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *River*s of Babylon - The Melodians



*Babylon* - The New York Dolls


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Babylon* - The New York Dolls


 

New York Dolls, now you're talkin! 

War Ina *Babylon* - Max Romeo


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> New York Dolls, now you're talkin!
> 
> War Ina *Babylon* - Max Romeo



Laughter in a Time of * War *-Chumbawamba


----------



## ckofer (Mar 30, 2007)

Life during *war time*s
_Talking Heads

__http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MYp0VIbwZk

At try to embed it:
__ 
_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 30, 2007)

Life during *war time*s
Talking Heads

* War * Child-Jethro Tull


----------



## ckofer (Mar 30, 2007)

Last *Child
Aerosmith
*


----------



## jct (Mar 30, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Last *Child*
> *Aerosmith*


 
God Bless The *Child* - Billie Holliday


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 30, 2007)

jct said:


> God Bless The *Child* - Billie Holliday



Dear *God* - XTC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Dear *God* - XTC



* Dear * Prudence-The Beatles


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Dear *Prudence-The Beatles


 
Presence, *Dear *(I'm Always Touched By You) - Blondie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Presence, *Dear *(I'm Always Touched By You) - Blondie



* Dear * Catastrophe Waitress -Belle And Sebastian


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * Dear *Catastrophe Waitress -Belle And Sebastian


 

*Dear* Friends - Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Dear* Friends - Queen



Hello Old * Friend *-Eric Clapton


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hello Old *Friend *-Eric Clapton


 
My *Friend* Stan - Slade


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> My *Friend* Stan - Slade



* My * My Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue)-Neil Young & Crazy Horse

(better to burn out than it is to rust)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Jude --the Beatles


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Jude --the Beatles


 

*Hey* Mama - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Terry (Mar 31, 2007)

*Mama* told me not to come - Three dog night


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Mama* told me not to come - Three dog night


 

*Mama* Weer All Crazee Now - Slade


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Mama* Weer All Crazee Now - Slade



Motorcycle * Mama *-Neil Young


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Motorcycle * Mama *-Neil Young



Big * Mama * Cass -- Buddy Rich


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2007)

Mama Kin-Aerosmith


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mama Kin-Aerosmith


 

True Fine *Mama* - Little Richard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 1, 2007)

andyzee said:


> True Fine *Mama* - Little Richard



* True * Colors-Cyndi Lauper


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> * True *Colors-Cyndi Lauper


 
*True* Confessions  - Bananarama


----------



## Paul (Apr 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *True* Confessions  - Bananarama



*Confessions* of a Deprived Youth - Dweezil Zappa


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Confessions* of a Deprived Youth - Dweezil Zappa


 
*Confessions* Of A Psycho Cat - Cramps


----------



## Paul (Apr 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Confessions* Of A Psycho Cat - Cramps



What's New Pussy *Cat*? - Tom Jones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2007)

Paul said:


> What's New Pussy *Cat*? - Tom Jones



Cool For * Cat*s-Squeeze


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2007)

Black Cat --Janet jackson -----ARGGHHHH


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Black Cat --Janet jackson -----ARGGHHHH



Paint It *Black*-Rolling Stones


----------



## Terry (Apr 2, 2007)

black magic woman - don't remember who sings it


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2007)

Terry said:


> black magic woman - don't remember who sings it



apologies about the seemingly political incorrectness.....

*Woman* Is the Nigger of the World-Plastic Ono Band

and it is Santana that does Black Magic Woman


----------



## walkerd2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> apologies about the seemingly political incorrectness.....
> 
> *Woman* Is the Nigger of the World-Plastic Ono Band




LA *Woman*- The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2007)

walkerd2 said:


> LA *Woman*- The Doors



Ooh *La * La-Faces


----------



## walkerd2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ooh *La * La-Faces



*Ooh,* My Head- Richie Valens


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2007)

walkerd2 said:


> *Ooh,* My Head- Richie Valens



Till My *Head* Falls Off-They Might Be Giants


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

walkerd2 said:


> *Ooh,* My Head- Richie Valens


 
Tilt Ya* Head* Back - Nelly and Christina Aguilera


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Tilt Ya* Head* Back - Nelly and Christina Aguilera



*Back*streets-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2007)

Witchy Woman -The eagles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2007)

oops

Stand BACK--Stevie Nicks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> oops
> 
> Stand BACK--Stevie Nicks



*Stand* by Your Man-Tammy Wynette


----------



## walkerd2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stand* by Your Man-Tammy Wynette




Tambourine *Man*- Bob Dylan


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 2, 2007)

> Tambourine Man- Bob Dylan


Chicken *Man*- the indigo girls (should I be embarassed that I know that?)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

walkerd2 said:


> Tambourine *Man*- Bob Dylan


 
White *Man* In Hammersmith Palais - The Clash


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dixie *Chicken*-Little Feat


 

*Chicken* Outlaw - Wide Boy Awake


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 3, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Chicken* Outlaw - Wide Boy Awake



Dixie *Chicken*-Little Feat


----------



## Paul (Apr 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dixie *Chicken*-Little Feat



The Night They Drove Ol' *Dixie* Down - The Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 3, 2007)

Night Moves --Bob Seger & SB Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Night Moves --Bob Seger & SB Band




Because The *Night*-Patti Smith (written by Springsteen)


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Because The *Night*-Patti Smith (written by Springsteen)



*The Night* has 1000 Eyes - McCoy Tyner


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 3, 2007)

Land of 1000 Dances --forgot who did it


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 3, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *The Night* has 1000 Eyes - McCoy Tyner



Behind Blue *Eyes*-The Who


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 3, 2007)

Bette Davis Eyes --Kim Carns ( sp??)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bette Davis Eyes --Kim Carns ( sp??)



You Can Close Your *Eyes*-James Taylor


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Can Close Your *Eyes*-James Taylor


 

Behind Blue *Eyes* - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Paul (Apr 3, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Behind Blue *Eyes* - Limp Bizkit



*Behind* my Camel - The Police


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 3, 2007)

MY Sharona - forgot artist


----------



## Zand (Apr 3, 2007)

^The Knack

My Life- Billy Joel


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> MY Sharona - *forgot artist*


 
With good reason 


Zand said:


> ^The Knack
> 
> My Life- Billy Joel


 
*My* Girl - Madness


----------



## ckofer (Apr 4, 2007)

Valley *Girl
*_Zappa_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Valley *Girl
> *_Zappa_


....as in Moon Unit

The Kind Of *Girl* I Could Love-The Monkees


----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> ....as in Moon Unit
> 
> The Kind Of *Girl* I Could Love-The Monkees



Since we're trotting out The Knack...

Cruel to be *Kind* - Nick Lowe


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> Since we're trotting out The Knack...
> 
> Cruel to be *Kind* - Nick Lowe


 

There's A *Kind* Of Hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2007)

Some KINDa Wonderful----------------- some soul gruop from the 70's----------- forgot who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Some KINDa Wonderful----------------- some soul gruop from the 70's----------- forgot who



*Wonderful* Tonight-Eric Clapton


----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Wonderful* Tonight-Eric Clapton



Need You *Tonight* - INXS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> Need You *Tonight* - INXS



*Tonight*'s The Night-Neil Young


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2007)

When the NIGHT comes --Joe Cocker


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> When the NIGHT comes --Joe Cocker




*Come* On In My Kitchen-David Bromberg (written by Robert Johnson)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Come* On In My Kitchen-David Bromberg (written by Robert Johnson)


 

Rat in The *Kitchen *- UB40


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Rat in The *Kitchen *- UB40



I'd *Rat*her Be Blind, Crippled, And Crazy-Peter Wolf (formerly with J.Geils Band and Faye Dunaway)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd *Rat*her Be Blind, Crippled, And Crazy-Peter Wolf (formerly with J.Geils Band and Faye Dunaway)


 

 Se*be* Allah Y´e - Alpha Blondy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Se*be* Allah Y´e - Alpha Blondy



must admit, never heard of this guy...just looked him up...will have to find some of his stuff

*Be* My Baby-The Ronettes


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> must admit, never heard of this guy...just looked him up...will have to find some of his stuff
> 
> *Be* My Baby-The Ronettes


 

Excellent French influenced Reggae.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

merci..mon

looks like there's a bunch of his stuff on emusic


----------



## ckofer (Apr 4, 2007)

Lovin' in my *baby*'s eyes
_Taj Mahal_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Lovin' in my *baby*'s eyes
> _Taj Mahal_



*Baby* It's You-The Semantics


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Baby* It's You-The Semantics




It's All Over Now, *Baby* Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> It's All Over Now, *Baby* Blue - Bob Dylan



*Blue* Bayou-Roy Orbison


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Blue* Bayou-Roy Orbison


 
Born on the *Bayou* - Creedance Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Born on the *Bayou* - Creedance Clearwater Revival



*Born* Under a Bad Sign- Albert King


----------



## ckofer (Apr 5, 2007)

*Sign*s
_Five Man Electrical Band_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Sign*s
> _Five Man Electrical Band_



*Sign*ed, Sealed, Delivered-Stevie Wonder


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sign*ed, Sealed, Delivered-Stevie Wonder


 
*Sealed* With A Kiss - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Sealed* With A Kiss - Bobby Vinton



Your *Kiss* Is On My List-Hall And Oates


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Your *Kiss* Is On My List-Hall And Oates



*Kiss* Off - Violent Femmes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Kiss* Off - Violent Femmes



*Off* The Record-My Morning Jacket


----------



## kickstand (Apr 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Off* The Record-My Morning Jacket



Big Ten Inch Record - Aerosmith (not sure who did the original)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2007)

kickstand said:


> Big Ten Inch Record - Aerosmith (not sure who did the original)



*Ten* Long Years-BB King/Eric Clapton


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2007)

The LONG run --The Eagles


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Ten* Long Years-BB King/Eric Clapton


 

*Long* Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Long* Tall Sally - Little Richard



*Long* May You Run-The Stills-Young Band


----------



## Paul (Apr 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Long* May You Run-The Stills-Young Band



*Run*ning to Stand Still - U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Run*ning to Stand Still - U2



*Running* On Empty-Jackson Browne


----------



## Terry (Apr 5, 2007)

Dream *on* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> Dream *on* - Aerosmith



*Dream* Weaver-Gary Wright


----------



## kickstand (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Dream* Weaver-Gary Wright



St. Robinson and His Cadillac *Dream* - Counting Crows


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 6, 2007)

kickstand said:


> St. Robinson and His Cadillac *Dream* - Counting Crows



The Rhythm Of The *Saint*s-Paul Simon


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Rhythm Of The *Saint*s-Paul Simon




*The Rhythm of the * Heat - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 6, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *The Rhythm of the * Heat - Peter Gabriel



White Light, White *Heat*-Velvet Underground


----------



## Paul (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> White Light, White *Heat*-Velvet Underground



*White* Summer / Black Mountainside - Jimmy Page/Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *White* Summer / Black Mountainside - Jimmy Page/Led Zeppelin



*Summer*time Blues-The Who (originally by Eddie Cochran)


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2007)

*Time* in a bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Time* in a bottle - Jim Croce



The *Bottle* Let Me Down-Merle Haggard


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't Let Me  down --forgot group


----------



## Paul (Apr 8, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Don't Let Me  down --forgot group



Electric Light Orchestra

*Don't* Care - Victor (Alex Lifeson)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> Electric Light Orchestra
> 
> *Don't* Care - Victor (Alex Lifeson)



*Don't* Let's Start-They Might Be Giants


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Don't* Let's Start-They Might Be Giants


 
*Start* Me Up - Forget the name of the group.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Start* Me Up - Forget the name of the group.



that is the Stones....

*Up* Up And Away-The 5th Dimension


----------



## Paul (Apr 9, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> that is the Stones....
> 
> *Up* Up And Away-The 5th Dimension



Over the Hills and Far *Away *- The Mighty Led Zeppelin


----------



## Terry (Apr 9, 2007)

Sail away - Styx - I think that is the name of the song


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 9, 2007)

Terry said:


> Sail away - Styx - I think that is the name of the song



Far *Away* Eyes-The Rolling Stones


----------



## ckofer (Apr 9, 2007)

*Eyes *of the World
_GD_


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Eyes *of the World
> _GD_


 
Marty Feldman *Eyes* - Silly Willie


----------



## Zand (Apr 9, 2007)

Paranoid Eyes - Pink Floyd (awaits next poster to use Paranoid by Black Sabbath)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

Zand said:


> Paranoid Eyes - Pink Floyd (awaits next poster to use Paranoid by Black Sabbath)


 

Bette Davis *Eyes* - Kim Karnes


----------



## Terry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Betty's* being bad- Sawyer Brown


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Betty's* being bad- Sawyer Brown



*Bad* Time-The Jayhawks


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bad* Time-The Jayhawks


 
Big* Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 10, 2007)

Bank of BAD Habits-Jimmy Buffett


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Bank of BAD Habits-Jimmy Buffett


 
*Bank* Robber - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Bank* Robber - The Clash



Raised On *Robber*y-Joni Mitchell


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Raised On *Robber*y-Joni Mitchell


 

Adam *Raised* a Cain - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Adam *Raised* a Cain - Bruce Springsteen



The Sons Of *Cain*-Ted Leo And The Pharmacists (another Jersey guy, and this song on an album just released within the last couple of weeks)


----------



## ckofer (Apr 10, 2007)

*Son *of a sailor
_Jimmy Buffett_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 10, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Son *of a sailor
> _Jimmy Buffett_



Daddy Was A *Sailor*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 10, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Daddy Was A *Sailor*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



Beat Me *Daddy* Eight to the Bar - Commander Cody (among others)


----------



## Terry (Apr 10, 2007)

American honkytonk *bar* asociation - Garth Brooks


----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2007)

*Bar*stool
_String Cheese Incident_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Bar*stool
> _String Cheese Incident_



*Barstool* Blues-Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 11, 2007)

Elvis Presley Blues - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Elvis Presley Blues - Jimmy Buffett



*Blues* For Allah-Grateful Dead


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Blues* For Allah-Grateful Dead




*For* What it's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *For* What it's Worth - Buffalo Springfield



Being *For* The Benefit Of Mr. Kite!-The Beatles


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Being *For* The Benefit Of Mr. Kite!-The Beatles




Mean *Mr*. Mustard - The Beatles


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Mean *Mr*. Mustard - The Beatles


 

*Mean*ing Of Life - Monty Python


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Mean*ing Of Life - Monty Python



*Me an*d Bobby McGee-Kris Kristofferson


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Me an*d Bobby McGee-Kris Kristofferson



*Bobby* Brown Goes Down - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Bobby* Brown Goes Down - Frank Zappa



No Easy Way *Down*-Southside Johnny And The Asbury Jukes


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No Easy Way *Down*-Southside Johnny And The Asbury Jukes



*Easy* to Slip - Little Feat


----------



## kickstand (Apr 12, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Easy* to Slip - Little Feat



*Slip* of the Lip - Ratt


----------



## jct (Apr 12, 2007)

kickstand said:


> *Slip* of the Lip - Ratt


 
Thanks For *The* Pepperoni - George Harrison


----------



## wintersyndrome (Apr 12, 2007)

jct said:


> Thanks For *The* Pepperoni - George Harrison



"With a bit 'o me *pepperoni* in my hand" by Phil Alexander.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> "With a bit 'o me *pepperoni* in my hand" by Phil Alexander.




Willie And The *Hand* Jive-Eric Clapton, amongst many


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Willie And The *Hand* Jive-Eric Clapton, amongst many




(Who You *Jiving* With That) Cozmik Debris - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> (Who You *Jiving* With That) Cozmik Debris - Frank Zappa



....excellent Zappa song

Whole World With *You*-Willie Nile


----------



## jct (Apr 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> ....excellent Zappa song
> 
> Whole World With *You*-Willie Nile


 
Rockin' Round The *World* - Country Joe And The Fish


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 12, 2007)

jct said:


> Rockin' Round The *World* - Country Joe And The Fish



The House is *Rockin'* - Cheap Trick


----------



## jct (Apr 13, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> The House is *Rockin'* - Cheap Trick


 
*House* Where Nobody Lives - Tom Waits - Mule Variations


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 13, 2007)

jct said:


> *House* Where Nobody Lives - Tom Waits - Mule Variations



"what's he building in there??".....

Other People's *Lives*-Ray Davies


----------



## Paul (Apr 13, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> "what's he building in there??".....
> 
> Other People's *Lives*-Ray Davies



On Any *Other *Day - The Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> On Any *Other *Day - The Police



*Day*light-The Kinks


----------



## kickstand (Apr 13, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Day*light-The Kinks



Daylight Fading - Counting Crows


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 13, 2007)

kickstand said:


> Daylight Fading - Counting Crows



*Light* My Fire-The Doors


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 13, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Light* My Fire-The Doors


*Fire* (I'll Teach You to Burn) - The Crazy World of Arthur Brown


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 13, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> *Fire* (I'll Teach You to Burn) - The Crazy World of Arthur Brown



*Burn* To Shine-Ben Harper And The Innocent Criminals


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 13, 2007)

Gotta Git A Goin'- Davis Sisters


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2007)

We Gotta get outta this place -The Animals


----------



## Terry (Apr 13, 2007)

*We* are the champions - Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 13, 2007)

Terry said:


> *We* are the champions - Queen



Baby *We*'ll Be Fine-The National


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 14, 2007)

I Feel Fine - the Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 14, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I Feel Fine - the Beatles



*Feel* Like Making Love-Bad Company


----------



## Terry (Apr 14, 2007)

*Feel*s like the first time - Foreigner I think


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 14, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Feel*s like the first time - Foreigner I think



The *First* Time Ever I Saw Your Face-Roberta Flack (was Donnie Hathaway on this song with her?)


----------



## Paul (Apr 14, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *First* Time Ever I Saw Your Face-Roberta Flack (was Donnie Hathaway on this song with her?)



Ain't Wastin' *Time* No More - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> Ain't Wastin' *Time* No More - Allman Brothers Band



*Time* Of The Season-The Zombies


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 14, 2007)

Season of the Witch -- Donovan


----------



## jct (Apr 14, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> Season of the Witch -- Donovan


 
Fight *The* Power - The Isley Brothers


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 14, 2007)

jct said:


> Fight *The* Power - The Isley Brothers


*Fight* No More Forever - State Radio


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> *Fight* No More Forever - State Radio



White City *Fight*ing-Pete Townshend


----------



## jct (Apr 15, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> White City *Fight*ing-Pete Townshend


 
Living For The *City* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2007)

jct said:


> Living For The *City* - Stevie Wonder



*Living* Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman)-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 15, 2007)

Good Loving -- The Rascals


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 15, 2007)

You Make LOVING Fun --  Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> You Make LOVING Fun --  Fleetwood Mac



Hot *Fun* in the Summertime-Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## Terry (Apr 16, 2007)

When you're *hot* you're *hot*  Jerry Reed


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> When you're *hot* you're *hot*  Jerry Reed



*Hot* 'Lanta-The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## ckofer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Hot *child in the city
_Nick Gilder

_I'll bet  you thought you'd forgotten that permanently


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Hot *child in the city
> _Nick Gilder
> 
> _I'll bet  you thought you'd forgotten that permanently



God Bless The *Child*-Billie Holiday, later redone by Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## ckofer (Apr 17, 2007)

Jah *Bless
*_Ziggy Marley_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Jah *Bless
> *_Ziggy Marley_



*Less* Than Zero-Elvis Costello


----------



## Paul (Apr 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Less* Than Zero-Elvis Costello



Mister *Zero* - Fishbone


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> Mister *Zero* - Fishbone



*Mister* Moonlight-The Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 17, 2007)

Mr Fantasy -- forgot the artist


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 17, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mr Fantasy -- forgot the artist



That's probably Dear Mr. Fantasy by Traffic


----------



## ckofer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Mr. *Roboto
_Stynx_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Mr. *Roboto
> _Stynx_



*Robot* Parade-They Might Be Giants


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2007)

The soft *parade
*_The Doors_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> The soft *parade
> *_The Doors_



*So* Much-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## kickstand (Apr 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *So* Much-Red Hot Chili Peppers



where is the word "So" in the previous song?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

*So*ft Parade


----------



## kickstand (Apr 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *So*ft Parade



that's a pretty liberal interpretation of "The next person has to think of a song title with a word that my song title has in it", don'tcha think, Doc?  

BTW, very impressed with the musical knowledge.  Seems like you've used a song from every genre known to man....

carry on!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

kickstand said:


> that's a pretty liberal interpretation of "The next person has to think of a song title with a word that my song title has in it", don'tcha think, Doc?
> 
> BTW, very impressed with the musical knowledge.  Seems like you've used a song from every genre known to man....
> 
> carry on!



*shrug* 

 I was just trying to keep the game rolling...

I'm a music junkie. I'm pretty sure every title I've played comes from titles in my own collection. Between my music and my ski stuff, my wife wishes we had a bigger house....


----------



## Paul (Apr 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *So* Much-Red Hot Chili Peppers



A Touch Too *Much* - AC/DC


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 18, 2007)

This is gonna be god awful----Here goes 

Besame -MUCH-o --- ru  u ready for the artist --god i'm soooo ashamed 


Sanjaya Malachar --  go ask your teeny bopper daughter's if you don't recognize him  :>))) LMAO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> This is gonna be god awful----Here goes
> 
> Besame -MUCH-o --- ru  u ready for the artist --god i'm soooo ashamed
> 
> ...



*Same* Kooks-The Hold Steady


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2007)

The song remains the *same
Led Zep

*_(PLEASE DON'T USE "THE")
_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> The song remains the *same
> Led Zep
> 
> *_(PLEASE DON'T USE "THE")
> _



You *Remain*-Willie Nelson (with Bonnie Raitt)


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2007)

The Strange *Remain
*_The Other Ones_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> The Strange *Remain
> *_The Other Ones_



*Strange* Days-The Doors


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2007)

Glory *Days
*_Bruce Springsteen_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Glory *Days
> *_Bruce Springsteen_



Those Three *Days*-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 18, 2007)

Blaze of Glory --Bon Jovi


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2007)

Death or *Glory
*_The Clash_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Death or *Glory
> *_The Clash_



that's my favorite song by one of my favorite bands....

Light Up *Or* Leave Me Alone-Traffic


----------



## Terry (Apr 19, 2007)

I drink *alone* _ "Lonesome" George Thorogood


----------



## Paul (Apr 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> I drink *alone* _ "Lonesome" George Thorogood



Another *Drink*in' Song - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Terry (Apr 19, 2007)

Perfect country and western *song* David Allen Coe


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> Perfect country and western *song* David Allen Coe



The Big *Country*-Talking Heads


----------



## Paul (Apr 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Big *Country*-Talking Heads



*Big* Time - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 19, 2007)

Big Love _ Fleetwood mac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 19, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Big Love _ Fleetwood mac



*Love* The One You're With-Stephen Stills


----------



## Paul (Apr 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Love* The One You're With-Stephen Stills



*One* - Metallica


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *One* - Metallica



*On E*very Street-Dire Straits

(stretching the rules too much?)


----------



## kickstand (Apr 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *On E*very Street-Dire Straits
> 
> (stretching the rules too much?)



DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

you definitely get an A for creativity there......


----------



## Paul (Apr 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *On E*very Street-Dire Straits
> 
> (stretching the rules too much?)



*One* - U2


*Laughs manaically*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *One* - U2
> 
> 
> *Laughs manaically*



*One*-Three Dog Night, as written by Harry Nilsson


----------



## kickstand (Apr 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *One*-Three Dog Night, as written by Harry Nilsson



*One* More Suicide - Marcy Playground


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 19, 2007)

kickstand said:


> *One* More Suicide - Marcy Playground



*One* Headlight-The Wallflowers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm the Only ONE--melissa Ethridge


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 20, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm the Only ONE--melissa Ethridge



*I'm One*-The Who


----------



## Paul (Apr 20, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I'm One*-The Who



*I'm *Eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## kickstand (Apr 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> *I'm *Eighteen - Alice Cooper



Eighteen and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 20, 2007)

kickstand said:


> Eighteen and Life - Skid Row



This Blessed *Life*-Patrick Fitzsimmons (hopefully know by some of you northern Vermonters)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 20, 2007)

Life in the Fast lane--- The Eagles


----------



## Terry (Apr 20, 2007)

*Life*'s been good - Joe Walsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 20, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Life*'s been good - Joe Walsh



A *Good* Feeling To Know-Poco (whose bass player, Timothy B. Schmidt, later played with Joe Walsh in the Eagles...go figure)


----------



## ckofer (Apr 21, 2007)

*Feeling *Seven Up
_Kevin sings this jingle in Repo Man

_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 21, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Feeling *Seven Up
> _Kevin sings this jingle in Repo Man_



59th Street Bridge Song (*Feelin'* Groovy)-Simon And Garfunkle


----------



## ckofer (Apr 21, 2007)

Shakedown *Street
*_GD

(_hey Dr. S, I was expecting Magnificent Seven from you)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 21, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Shakedown *Street
> *_GD
> 
> (_hey Dr. S, I was expecting Magnificent Seven from you)



*Down* Under-Men At Work


----------



## ckofer (Apr 21, 2007)

*Under *the Boardwalk
_The Drifters_


----------



## Terry (Apr 21, 2007)

*The *rodeo song  David Allen Coe


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 21, 2007)

Terry said:


> *The *rodeo song  David Allen Coe



King Of The *Rodeo*-Kings Of Leon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 21, 2007)

KING OF THE  road ====  Roger Miller


----------



## ckofer (Apr 21, 2007)

Going Down the *Road *Feeling Bad
_GD (but has roots that go back many years)_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Going Down the *Road *Feeling Bad
> _GD (but has roots that go back many years)_



Feelin' Low *Down*-Ike Turner & The Kings Of Rhythm


----------



## ckofer (Apr 22, 2007)

*Low Down
*_Boz Skaggs_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Low Down
> *_Boz Skaggs_



Girl, I Wanna Lay You *Down*- Animal Liberation Orchestra


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 22, 2007)

Cinnamon Girl - Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 22, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cinnamon Girl - Neil Young



Truck Stop *Girl*-Little Feat


----------



## Paul (Apr 22, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Truck Stop *Girl*-Little Feat



Space *Truck*in' - Deep Purple


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul said:


> Space *Truck*in' - Deep Purple



The Dying *Truck* Driver-Ry Cooder


----------



## ckofer (Apr 22, 2007)

*Truckin'
*_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Truckin'
> *_GD_



*Truck* Drivin' Man-J.Geils Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2007)

Street Fightin man - The Stones


----------



## Paul (Apr 23, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Street Fightin man - The Stones



Baker *Street *- Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2007)

Takin It to the Street - Doobie Bros. and Michael McDonald


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Takin It to the Street - Doobie Bros. and Michael McDonald



Where The *Street*s Have No Name-U2


----------



## Paul (Apr 23, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Where The *Street*s Have No Name-U2



A Horse With *No Name* - America


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> A Horse With *No Name* - America



The *Horse*-Cliff Nobels & Co. (had this on 8 track, back in the day...)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2007)

The Jack - AC/DC


----------



## MarkC (Apr 23, 2007)

Jack Straw
GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Jack Straw
> GD



*Straw*berry Fields Forever-The Beatles


----------



## Paul (Apr 24, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Straw*berry Fields Forever-The Beatles



Who Wants to Live *Forever*? - Queen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2007)

WHO made WHO - AC/DC


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2007)

*Who* are you - The Who


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2007)

YOU ARE so Beautiful--- Joe Cocker


----------



## ckofer (Apr 24, 2007)

Come as* you are
*_Nirvana_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Come as* you are
> *_Nirvana_



Upright *Come*-Patti Smith


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Upright *Come*-Patti Smith



*Come* on and Love Me - KISS


----------



## ckofer (Apr 25, 2007)

The Harder They *Come
*_Jimmy Cliff_


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

ckofer said:


> The Harder They *Come
> *_Jimmy Cliff_



And *They* Prey on You - Fishbone


----------



## ckofer (Apr 25, 2007)

The *Prey
*_Dead Kennedys_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2007)

ckofer said:


> The *Prey
> *_Dead Kennedys_



God Bless *The* Artists-Maggie and Suzzie Roche


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> God Bless *The* Artists-Maggie and Suzzie Roche



*God* Save The Queen - The Sex Pistols


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> *God* Save The Queen - The Sex Pistols



*Save* The Children-Marvin Gaye


----------



## kickstand (Apr 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Save* The Children-Marvin Gaye




When The Children Cry - White Lion


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

kickstand said:


> When The Children Cry - White Lion



I Never *Cry* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 25, 2007)

Cry-in  Aerosmith


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cry-in  Aerosmith



*Cry* - Godley and Cream


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Cry* - Godley and Cream



It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To *Cry*-Bob Dylan


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To *Cry*-Bob Dylan



Hear My *Train* A' Comin' - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Hear My *Train* A' Comin' - Jimi Hendrix



*Train* In Vain-The Clash


----------



## ckofer (Apr 25, 2007)

You're so *vain
*_Carly Simon_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 26, 2007)

ckofer said:


> You're so *vain
> *_Carly Simon_



Treat Me *So* Low Down- T.Bone Walker


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Treat Me *So* Low Down- T.Bone Walker



Been *Down So* Long - The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 26, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Been *Down So* Long - The Doors



*Long* Tall Sally-Little Richard


----------



## ckofer (Apr 26, 2007)

Lay Down *Sally
*_Eric Clapton


_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Mustang Sally-- forgot group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 26, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mustang Sally-- forgot group



*Sally* Can't Dance-Lou Reed


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 26, 2007)

I Can't Dance -Phil Collins


----------



## ckofer (Apr 26, 2007)

Lucy *Can't Dance
*_David Bowie_


----------



## Paul (Apr 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Lucy *Can't Dance
> *_David Bowie_



I *Can't* Remember - Peter Gabriel


----------



## ckofer (Apr 27, 2007)

You *can't *touch this
_MC Hammer



_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> You *can't *touch this
> _MC Hammer
> 
> _



You're Sister *Can't* Twist (But She Can Rock And Roll)-Elton John


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2007)

*Rock and Roll* - Zepplin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 27, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Rock and Roll* - Zepplin



*Rock* Me Baby-Johnny Winter


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2007)

Drinking my *Baby* goodbye - CDB


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Drinking* in the Woods- Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2007)

Wild*wood* weed  Jim Stafford


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 27, 2007)

Terry said:


> Wild*wood* weed  Jim Stafford



*Wild* In The Streets-Circle Jerks


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2007)

*Wild* mountain honey  Steve Miller Band


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Mountain* of Love- Beach Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 27, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> *Mountain* of Love- Beach Boys



Why Is *Love* Such A Sacrifice?-Southside Johnny And The Asbury Jukes


----------



## Paul (Apr 27, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Why Is *Love* Such A Sacrifice?-Southside Johnny And The Asbury Jukes



*Why* Does it Hurt When I Pee? - Frank Zappa


----------



## ckofer (Apr 27, 2007)

*Hurt
*_Johnny Cash


_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Hurt
> *_Johnny Cash
> 
> 
> _



Do You Really Want To *Hurt* Me?-Culture Club


----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2007)

It *hurt*s me too
_Elmore James

See the GD Play it:

_


----------



## Terry (Apr 28, 2007)

You shook *me* all night long  - AC/DC


----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2007)

All *Shook *Up
_Elvis


_


----------



## Terry (Apr 28, 2007)

*All* jacked *up* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2007)

Happy *Jack
*_The Who


_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2007)

Shiny *Happy* People-R.E.M.


----------



## Terry (Apr 28, 2007)

*People* are strange - The Doors


----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2007)

Only The *Strange *Remain
_The Other Ones


_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2007)

The Song REMAINs the Same - Led Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Song REMAINs the Same - Led Zep



A *Song* For You-Leon Russell


----------



## kickstand (Apr 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Song* For You-Leon Russell



*You* Should Hear How She Talks About *You* - Melissa Manchester


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2007)

kickstand said:


> *You* Should Hear How She Talks About *You* - Melissa Manchester



I *Hear* You Knocking-Dave Edmunds


----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2007)

*Knockin' *on Heaven's Door
_Bob Dylan and 36,000 bands who have covered it


_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2007)

*Knockin' *on Heaven's Door
Bob Dylan and 36,000 bands who have covered it


Life's Railway To *Heaven*-Patsy Cline


----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2007)

Stairway to *Heaven
*_Zep



- I can stop this youtube thing anytime, I'm sure I can. Best tv channel ever.
_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Stairway to *Heaven
> *_Zep
> 
> 
> ...



All In The *Way* You Found Me-Richard X. Heyman


----------



## ckofer (Apr 28, 2007)

*All *Along The Watchtower
_Bob Dylan_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *All *Along The Watchtower
> _Bob Dylan_



*All* The Roadrunning-Mark Knopfler And Emmylou Harris


----------



## Terry (Apr 29, 2007)

*All* night long - Joe Walsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> *All* night long - Joe Walsh



*All* The Dark Horses-Trashcan Sinatras


----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2007)

Fear of the *Dark
Iron Maiden
*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Fear of the *Dark
> Iron Maiden
> *



*Dark* Star-Crosby, Stills, Nash (& Young)


----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2007)

Shooting *Star
*_Bad Company_


----------



## Terry (Apr 29, 2007)

In the *dark* Billy Squier


----------



## Terry (Apr 29, 2007)

OOPS! to late!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> OOPS! to late!



*Oops *I did it again
_Britney Spears_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Oops *I did it again
> _Britney Spears_



Let's Hear That String Part *Again*, Because I Don't Think They Heard It All The Way Out In Bushnell-Sufjan Stevens


----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2007)

*I don't think *you know me
_The Monkees_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *I don't think *you know me
> _The Monkees_



*Don't* Look Back-Boston


----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2007)

Why *Don't *We Get Drunk
_Jimmy Buffett_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Why *Don't *We Get Drunk
> _Jimmy Buffett_



Feel A *Drunk* Coming On-Terry Anderson And The Olympic Ass-Kicking Team


----------



## ckofer (Apr 29, 2007)

*Feel* Like a Stranger
_GD


_


----------



## Terry (Apr 29, 2007)

Guys *like *me - Eric Church


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> Guys *like *me - Eric Church



Get *Me* Away From Here, I'm Dying-Belle And Sebastian


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 29, 2007)

Just like Me --Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just like Me --Paul Revere and the Raiders



You Don't Know *Like* I Know-Sam & Dave


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

*You* took the words right out of my mouth - Meatloaf


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> *You* took the words right out of my mouth - Meatloaf



*Right* Place, Wrong Time-Dr.John


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

One more *time*  David Allen Coe


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> One more *time*  David Allen Coe



Trouble No *More*-The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

No *more* no *more  *- Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> No *more* no *more  *- Aerosmith



*No* Bones-Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh *No*
_Snoop Dogg_


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

*No* more mr nice guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> *No* more mr nice guy - Alice Cooper



Have A *Nice* Day-Bon Jovi


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

The last *day* of a dying breed - Neal Mccoy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> The last *day* of a dying breed - Neal Mccoy



Pack A *Day*-Railroad Earth


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Day Dream Believer -- The Monkees


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Day Dream Believer -- The Monkees



That'll Be The *Day*-Buddy Holly & The Crickets


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

*Be* my lover - Alice Cooper


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 30, 2007)

MY Sharona - forgot artist


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

Drinkin *my* baby goodbye  Charlie Daniels


----------



## ckofer (Apr 30, 2007)

Feed *my *Frankenstein
_Alice Cooper



_(ps I think _My Sharona _has been used at least 3 times  )


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2007)

Hole in *my* soul  - Aerosmith


----------



## ckofer (Apr 30, 2007)

*Soul *Roll
_Truffle   
listen (local band)
_


----------



## Terry (May 1, 2007)

Can't stop rock and *roll*  - AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 1, 2007)

Terry said:


> Can't stop rock and *roll*  - AC/DC



Bus *Stop*-The Hollies


----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2007)

Magic *Bus
*_The Who_


----------



## MRGisevil (May 1, 2007)

Double Dutch Bus- Frankie Smith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 1, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Double Dutch Bus- Frankie Smith



Woody And *Dutch* On The Slow Train To Peking-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2007)

*Slow Train
*_Bob Dylan_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 1, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Slow Train
> *_Bob Dylan_



Downtown *Train*-Tom Waits


----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2007)

*Downtown *Charlie
_Aerosmith_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 1, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Downtown *Charlie
> _Aerosmith_



Come On Baby Let's Go *Downtown*-Neil Young


----------



## Terry (May 1, 2007)

Piss *on* the wall - J Geils Band


----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2007)

Another Brick in *The Wall *part 2
_Pink Floyd_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 1, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Another Brick in *The Wall *part 2
> _Pink Floyd_



Thick As A *Brick*-Jethro Tull


----------



## ckofer (May 2, 2007)

*Brick *House
_Commodores_


----------



## Terry (May 2, 2007)

*House *of Jazz - AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 2, 2007)

Terry said:


> *House *of Jazz - AC/DC



*House* Of The Rising Sun-The Animals


----------



## Terry (May 2, 2007)

Cheap *sun*glasses  - ZZTop


----------



## ckofer (May 2, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt *Cheap
ACDC
*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 2, 2007)

Terry said:


> Cheap *sun*glasses  - ZZTop



*Cheap* Tequila-Rick Derringer


----------



## kickstand (May 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Cheap* Tequila-Rick Derringer



Mas Tequila - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 2, 2007)

kickstand said:


> Mas Tequila - Sammy Hagar



*Mas*ters Of War-Bob Dylan


----------



## ckofer (May 2, 2007)

Rich Man's *War
*_Steve Earle_


----------



## Terry (May 2, 2007)

Simple *man*  - CDB


----------



## ckofer (May 2, 2007)

It's just that *simple
*_
Wilco
_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 2, 2007)

ckofer said:


> It's just that *simple
> *_
> Wilco
> _



*Simple* Twist Of Fate-Bob Dylan


----------



## ckofer (May 2, 2007)

Willbury *Twist
*_The Travelling Willburys_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 2, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Willbury *Twist
> *_The Travelling Willburys_



Peppermint *Twist*-John Cougar


----------



## ckofer (May 3, 2007)

Incense and *Peppermints *_
Strawberry Alarm Clock

_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 3, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Incense and *Peppermints *_
> Strawberry Alarm Clock
> 
> _



*In*-A-Gadda-Da-Vida-Iron Butterfly


----------



## Terry (May 4, 2007)

Something *in* the air - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> Something *in* the air - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers



*Some*body To Love-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Terry (May 4, 2007)

Muscle of *love* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> Muscle of *love* - Alice Cooper



The Things We Do for *Love*-10cc


----------



## ckofer (May 4, 2007)

Heavy *Things
*_Phish_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Heavy *Things
> *_Phish_



He Ain't *Heavy* He's My Brother-The Housemartins (doing an excellent version of a song originally by The Hollies)


----------



## ckofer (May 4, 2007)

*He Was My Brother 
*

_Simon & Garfunkle_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *He Was My Brother
> *
> 
> _Simon & Garfunkle_



What Deaner *Was* Talkin' About-Ween  (best album cover of 1994)


----------



## ckofer (May 4, 2007)

Keep *Talkin*g
_Pink Floyd_


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2007)

*Keep* that meat in the pan - Jumpin Gene Simmons


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Keep* that meat in the pan - Jumpin Gene Simmons



*Meat* Helmet-Popa Chubby


----------



## ckofer (May 5, 2007)

*Keep *On Rocking Me Baby
_Steve Miller Band_


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Meat* Helmet-Popa Chubby



Put the damn *helmet* on - Ron White


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> Put the damn *helmet* on - Ron White



Can I *Put* You *On*-Elton John


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2007)

*You* took the words right out of my mouth - Meatloaf


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> *You* took the words right out of my mouth - Meatloaf



*You* Can't Take It When You Go-Dave Mason


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2007)

*Can't take it* with you - Eric Church


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Can't take it* with you - Eric Church



*It* Doesn't Matter Anymore-Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Paul (May 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *It* Doesn't Matter Anymore-Linda Ronstadt



A *Matter* of Trust - Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> A *Matter* of Trust - Billy Joel



Do You *Trust* Me?-Blanche


----------



## ckofer (May 5, 2007)

*Do You Really Want To Hurt Me*

Culture Club


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2007)

*You* talk to much - George Thorogood


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> *You* talk to much - George Thorogood



So *Much* More-Brett Dennon


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2007)

One *more* time - David Allen Coe


----------



## ckofer (May 5, 2007)

*One More* Cup of Coffee
_Bob Dylan_


----------



## Terry (May 6, 2007)

*One* piece at a time - Jonny Cash


----------



## ckofer (May 6, 2007)

*PIECE OF MY HEART 
*


Janice Joplin


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *PIECE OF MY HEART
> *
> 
> 
> Janice Joplin



*My* Ding-A-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## Terry (May 6, 2007)

*My* kinda lover - Billy Squier


----------



## ckofer (May 6, 2007)

Terry said:


> *My* kinda lover - Billy Squier



*Crimson and Clover*


[SIZE=-1]Tommy James & The Shondells
(as if there aren't 10 million songs with lover in them)
[/SIZE]


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 6, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Crimson and Clover*
> 
> 
> [SIZE=-1]Tommy James & The Shondells
> ...



Prodigal *Son*-Rolling Stones


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2007)

Fortunate Son--CCR


----------



## bill2ski (May 6, 2007)

One of the FORTUNATE few - Delbert McClinton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 6, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> One of the FORTUNATE few - Delbert McClinton



*Few* Feet Away-Otis Taylor


----------



## ckofer (May 6, 2007)

*Away *in a Manger
_[SIZE=-1]Words: John McFarland (1851-1913). Music: James Murray, 1887[/SIZE]_


----------



## Terry (May 6, 2007)

Come sail *away* - Styx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 7, 2007)

Terry said:


> Come sail *away* - Styx



*Sail*in' Shoes-Little Feat


----------



## ckofer (May 7, 2007)

Blue Suede *Shoes*
_Elvis (no not Costello, the other one)_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 7, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Blue Suede *Shoes*
> _Elvis (no not Costello, the other one)_



Green *Suede Shoes*-Black 47


----------



## bill2ski (May 7, 2007)

Sun Green - Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 7, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Sun Green - Neil Young



good one, Bill...such an overlooked album

*Sun*day Morning Coming Down-Kris Kristofferson


----------



## bill2ski (May 7, 2007)

My Musical Idol, no genre or sponsor ever held sway over his artistic expression

Down by the river - Neil Young


----------



## ckofer (May 7, 2007)

Bringin' *Down *Dinner
_Neil Young_


----------



## bill2ski (May 7, 2007)

Don't let it BRING you down - Neil young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 8, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Don't let it BRING you down - Neil young



Let *It* Shine-The Stills-Young Band


----------



## Terry (May 8, 2007)

Give *it* up - ZZTop


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2007)

* Somethings Gotta Give*

_Aerosmith_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 8, 2007)

ckofer said:


> * Somethings Gotta Give*
> 
> _Aerosmith_



*Give* The People What They Want-The Kinks


----------



## Paul (May 8, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Give* The People What They Want-The Kinks



Slippery *People* - Talking Heads


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> Slippery *People* - Talking Heads



*Slip* Sliding Away-Paul Simon


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2007)

*Slip*knot
GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 8, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Slip*knot
> GD



*Knot* Comes Loose-My Morning Jacket


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2007)

*Loose *Lucy
_GD_


----------



## bill2ski (May 8, 2007)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds- The Beatles ( as if no one knew )


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2007)

*Dupree's Diamond Blues*

GD


----------



## Terry (May 9, 2007)

Sattelite *Blues* - AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 9, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Dupree's Diamond Blues*
> 
> GD



Talkin' The *Blues*-John Lee Hooker


----------



## ckofer (May 9, 2007)

*Blues         For Allah*
GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 9, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Blues         For Allah*
> GD



*All* The Young Dudes-Mott The Hoople

(btw-Ian Hunter has a phenomenol new album out called "Shrunken Heads")


----------



## Rushski (May 9, 2007)

Only the good die *young* - Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 9, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Only the good die *young* - Billy Joel



Too Old To Rock 'N' Roll: Too *Young* To Die!-Jethro Tull


----------



## ckofer (May 9, 2007)

*Mississippi         Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo
GD
*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 9, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Mississippi         Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo
> GD
> *



*Mississippi* Boll Weevil-North Mississippi All Stars


----------



## ckofer (May 9, 2007)

*Mississippi Queen*

Mountain


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Mississippi Queen*
> 
> Mountain



*Queen* Of The Roller Derby-Leon Russell


----------



## ckofer (May 10, 2007)

Dancing *Queen
Abba
*


----------



## Terry (May 10, 2007)

*Queen* of New Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Queen* of New Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi



City of *New Orleans*-Steve Goodman


----------



## ckofer (May 10, 2007)

*Suffragette City*

David Bowie


----------



## Terry (May 10, 2007)

The battle of *New Orleans* - Johnny Horton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2007)

Terry said:


> The battle of *New Orleans* - Johnny Horton



trying to match BOTH of the above.....

*New* York *City*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## ckofer (May 10, 2007)

Nice work doctor!

*New         Speedway Boogie
GD
*


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 10, 2007)

NEW -World Man -RUSH


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> NEW -World Man -RUSH



What A Wonderful *World*-Joey Ramone (almost as good is Louis Armstrong's version...I'll have to look up who wrote it though)


----------



## SnowRider (May 10, 2007)

The *World* - Brad Paisley


----------



## ckofer (May 10, 2007)

*Eyes of         the World*
GD


----------



## Terry (May 11, 2007)

Behind blue *eyes* - The Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 11, 2007)

Terry said:


> Behind blue *eyes* - The Who



Crazy *Eyes*-Poco


----------



## Terry (May 11, 2007)

*Crazy* on you - Heart


----------



## Rushski (May 11, 2007)

*Crazy* Mary - Pearl Jam


----------



## kickstand (May 11, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Crazy* Mary - Pearl Jam



Suite Sister *Mary* - Queensryche


----------



## Terry (May 11, 2007)

*Suite* madame blue - Styx


----------



## Rushski (May 11, 2007)

Midnight *Blue* - Lou Gramm


----------



## Terry (May 11, 2007)

*Midnight* in Montgomery - Allen Jackson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 11, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Midnight* in Montgomery - Allen Jackson



After *Midnight*-Eric Clapton


----------



## kickstand (May 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> After *Midnight*-Eric Clapton



*After* the Rain - Nelson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 11, 2007)

kickstand said:


> *After* the Rain - Nelson



Let It *Rain*-Eric Clapton


----------



## ckofer (May 11, 2007)

Looks like *Rain
*_GD_


----------



## Terry (May 12, 2007)

*Rain* keeps fallin - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Rain* keeps fallin - Grand Funk Railroad



*Fallin*g Up-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## ckofer (May 12, 2007)

*GOING UP THE COUNTRY*

_Canned Heat_


----------



## Terry (May 12, 2007)

Thank God I'm a *Country *boy - John Denver


----------



## ckofer (May 12, 2007)

*My Country ’Tis of Thee*

aka America
[SIZE=-1]Words: Samuel Smith, 1832. Music: Thesaurus Musicus, 1744[/SIZE]


----------



## Terry (May 12, 2007)

Just a closer walk with *Thee* - Patsy Cline


----------



## ckofer (May 12, 2007)

*Just *A Little Light
_GD_


----------



## Terry (May 12, 2007)

I saw the *light* - Hank Williams


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2007)

Terry said:


> I saw the *light* - Hank Williams



Trick Of The *Light*-The Who


----------



## Terry (May 12, 2007)

Your latest *trick* - Dire Straits


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2007)

Terry said:


> Your latest *trick* - Dire Straits



One *Trick* Pony-Paul Simon


----------



## Terry (May 12, 2007)

*Pony* boy - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Pony* boy - Bruce Springsteen



*Pony Boy*-The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Terry (May 12, 2007)

Dig a *pony* - Beatles


----------



## ckofer (May 12, 2007)

*Vill Ha Dig*

Freestyle

(Hey DMC what does this mean?)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Vill Ha Dig*
> 
> Freestyle
> 
> (Hey DMC what does this mean?)



Romeo *Had* Juliette-Lou Reed


----------



## Terry (May 13, 2007)

Never *had* it so good - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## ckofer (May 13, 2007)

*Never *Say *Never
*_Romeo Void_


----------



## Terry (May 13, 2007)

*Never* wanna stop - Joe Perry Project


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 13, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Never* wanna stop - Joe Perry Project



We'll *Never* Turn Back-Mavis Staples


----------



## Terry (May 14, 2007)

*Back* in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 14, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Back* in Black - AC/DC



*Back* On The Chain Gang-The Pretenders


----------



## ckofer (May 14, 2007)

*Chain *of Fools
_Aretha Franklin_


----------



## Terry (May 14, 2007)

I'm free from the *chain gang* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 14, 2007)

Terry said:


> I'm free from the *chain gang* - Johnny Cash



*I'm* Stepping Out-John Lennon


----------



## Terry (May 14, 2007)

You're *stepping* on my toes - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rushski (May 15, 2007)

*Steppin'* Out - Joe Jackson


----------



## Terry (May 15, 2007)

*Out* in the cold - Tom Petty


----------



## Terry (May 15, 2007)

*Cold* Ethyl - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Cold* Ethyl - Alice Cooper



*Cold* Turkey-Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Terry (May 15, 2007)

Lonesome electric* Turkey* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> Lonesome electric* Turkey* - Frank Zappa



*Key* To The Highway-Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Terry (May 15, 2007)

*Highway* to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Highway* to Hell - AC/DC



Love Is *Hell*-Ryan Adams


----------



## kickstand (May 15, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Love Is *Hell*-Ryan Adams



*Hell* is for Children - Pat Benetar


----------



## Terry (May 15, 2007)

*Children* of the grave - Black Sabbath


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Children* of the grave - Black Sabbath



The Ballad *Of* Love And Hate-The Avett Brothers (just released today)


----------



## Terry (May 15, 2007)

All you need is *love* - The Beatles


----------



## ckofer (May 15, 2007)

They *Love *Each Other
_GD_


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 15, 2007)

ckofer said:


> They *Love *Each Other
> _GD_



The *Other* One

GD...


----------



## ckofer (May 15, 2007)

Using Dr. Skimeister's Rules:

Br*other *Esau
_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Using Dr. Skimeister's Rules:
> 
> Br*other *Esau
> _GD_



An*other* Green World-Eno


----------



## Terry (May 16, 2007)

*Another* one bites the dust - Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Another* one bites the dust - Queen



Just *Another* Night-Ian Hunter


----------



## ckofer (May 16, 2007)

*Night* Moves
_Bob Segar_


----------



## Terry (May 16, 2007)

Something in the way she *moves* - James Taylor


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> Something in the way she *moves* - James Taylor



*Some* Folks Is Even Whiter Than Me-Todd Rundgren


----------



## Terry (May 16, 2007)

*Some folks* lives roll easy - Paul Simon


----------



## Paul (May 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Some folks* lives roll easy - Paul Simon



*Some Folks* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Some Folks* - Alice Cooper



*Some*day, *Some*way-Marshall Crenshaw


----------



## Rushski (May 16, 2007)

*Some*body Else's Body - Urge Overkill


----------



## Paul (May 16, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Some*body Else's Body - Urge Overkill



The *Body* Electric - Rush


----------



## ckofer (May 16, 2007)

*Electric *Avenue
_Eddy Grant


_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Electric *Avenue
> _Eddy Grant
> 
> 
> _



great song, c...be bopping around my office all afternoon to that

*Electric* Version-The New Pornographers


----------



## Terry (May 16, 2007)

*Electric* Aunt Jamima - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Electric* Aunt Jamima - Frank Zappa



Your *Aunt*ie Grizelda-The Monkeys


----------



## Terry (May 16, 2007)

Who's *your* daddy - Toby Keith


----------



## bill2ski (May 16, 2007)

Sugar Daddy - Yerba Buenohttp://http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?artist=1235357&vid=59598


----------



## ckofer (May 16, 2007)

Brown *Sugar
*_forgot who did that....


_


----------



## Terry (May 17, 2007)

*Brown* eyed girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Brown* eyed girl - Van Morrison



If *Eye* Was The Man In Ur Life-Prince


----------



## ckofer (May 17, 2007)

Attics Of My *Life*
_GD

see Ratdog play it

_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Attics Of My *Life*
> _GD
> 
> see Ratdog play it
> ...



Toys In The *Attic*-R.E.M.


----------



## Terry (May 17, 2007)

All of your *toys* - The Monkeys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2007)

Terry said:


> All of your *toys* - The Monkeys



Think About *Your*self-Golden Smog


----------



## Terry (May 17, 2007)

When I *think* about leaving - Kenney Chesney


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2007)

Terry said:


> When I *think* about leaving - Kenney Chesney



I *Think* I'm Going To Kill Myself-Elton John (too bad he didn't 2 albums after this one)


----------



## Rushski (May 17, 2007)

*I*,Me, We, Us, Them - Chris Mars


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *I*,Me, We, Us, Them - Chris Mars



*I Me* Mine-The Beatles (really just George Harrison, but....)


----------



## Terry (May 17, 2007)

You could be *mine* - Guns N Roses


----------



## Rushski (May 17, 2007)

When You Were *Mine* - Mitch Ryder


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2007)

Rushski said:


> When You Were *Mine* - Mitch Ryder



Canary In A Coal *Mine*-The Police


----------



## Zand (May 17, 2007)

Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress - The Hollies


----------



## Terry (May 18, 2007)

American *woman* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> American *woman* - Lenny Kravitz



*American* Squirm-Nick Lowe


----------



## Terry (May 18, 2007)

*American *pie - Don Mcclean


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> *American *pie - Don Mcclean



*I Can*'t Forget-Patsy Cline    *shrug*


----------



## Paul (May 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I Can*'t Forget-Patsy Cline    *shrug*



*I Can't* Remember - Peter Gabriel

Seemed appropriate....


----------



## Terry (May 18, 2007)

Whenever you *remember* - Carrie Underwood


----------



## kickstand (May 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> Whenever you *remember* - Carrie Underwood



*Never* Again - Nickelback

trying to be creative.....


----------



## bill2ski (May 18, 2007)

We *NEVER* change - coldplay


----------



## Terry (May 19, 2007)

Don't *change* on me - Alan Jackson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> Don't *change* on me - Alan Jackson



ch...ch...ch...*Change*s-David Bowie


----------



## Terry (May 19, 2007)

*Changes* in lattitudes, *changes* in attitudes - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Changes* in lattitudes, *changes* in attitudes - Jimmy Buffett



A *Change* Is Gonna Come-Sam Cooke


----------



## ckofer (May 19, 2007)

Here *Comes *Sunshine
GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Here *Comes *Sunshine
> GD



*Here Comes* The *Sun*-The Beatles


----------



## Terry (May 19, 2007)

If you want the *sun* to shine - Julian Lennon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> If you want the *sun* to shine - Julian Lennon



*Sun* King-The Beatles


----------



## jct (May 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sun* King-The Beatles


 
*Sun*shine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2007)

Soul*shine
*_ABB_


----------



## Terry (May 20, 2007)

Moon*shine* whiskey - Van Morrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2007)

Terry said:


> Moon*shine* whiskey - Van Morrison



Way Over Yonder In The Minor *Key*-Billy Bragg & Wilco (with vocals by Natalie Merchant)


----------



## bill2ski (May 20, 2007)

Way down *Yonder *- Charlie Daniels


----------



## Terry (May 20, 2007)

Pick me up on your *way down* - Martina Mcbride


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2007)

Terry said:


> Pick me up on your *way down* - Martina Mcbride



Build *Me Up* Buttercup-The Foundations


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2007)

Boats to *Build
*_Jimmy Buffett_


----------



## Terry (May 20, 2007)

Dare *to* dream - Jo Dee Masina


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2007)

*Dream *Weaver
_Gary Wright_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Dream *Weaver
> _Gary Wright_



(All I Have To Do Is) Dream-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Terry (May 20, 2007)

I want it *all* - Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2007)

Terry said:


> I want it *all* - Queen



*All* My Friends-Gregg Allman


----------



## bill2ski (May 20, 2007)

*All my* love- Led Zeppelin


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2007)

*Love *Will Keep Us Together
_Captain & Tennille


_


----------



## Terry (May 21, 2007)

Lets spend the night *together* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2007)

Terry said:


> Lets spend the night *together* - The Rolling Stones



*Let's* Save Tony Orlando's House-Yo La Tengo


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2007)

Burnin down the HOUSE ------------------bonnie raitt


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Burnin down the HOUSE ------------------bonnie raitt



*Burn* To Shine-Ben Harper And The Innocent Criminals (is this a repeat?)


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Burn* To Shine-Ben Harper And The Innocent Criminals (is this a repeat?)



*Burnin'* For You - Blue Oyester Cult


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> *Burnin'* For You - Blue Oyester Cult



*For You*-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Terry (May 21, 2007)

Broken hearts are *for* assholes - Frank Zappa


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2007)

Terry said:


> Broken hearts are *for* assholes - Frank Zappa



The *Asshole* Song - Dennis Leary


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> The *Asshole* Song - Dennis Leary



*As*-Stevie Wonder


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2007)

Thick *As* A Brick
_Jethro Tull_


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2007)

Another BRICK in the wall -Pink Floyd


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2007)

*Brick House


* 
Commodores


----------



## bill2ski (May 21, 2007)

Goodbye Yellow BRICK Road - Elton John


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 22, 2007)

GOODBYE To You - Scandal


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> GOODBYE To You - Scandal



A *Good* Day To Be You-MC Honky (who is actually Mr E from Eels)


----------



## Marc (May 22, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Good* Day To Be You-MC Honky (who is actually Mr E from Eels)



*Good* Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2007)

Good Luvin-- the young Rascals


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good Luvin-- the young Rascals



The *Good* Old Days-Eels


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 22, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Good* Old Days-Eels



Goonies 'r' GOOD Enough - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Terry (May 22, 2007)

I've had *enough* - The Who


----------



## ckofer (May 22, 2007)

*Aint No Mountain High Enough 
Marvin Gaye

*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Aint No Mountain High Enough
> Marvin Gaye
> 
> *



The *Mountain*s Win Again-Blues Traveler (should be all skiers theme song)


----------



## ckofer (May 22, 2007)

You *Win Again
*_Hank Williams Senior
also done by gd Europe 72

a bluegrass version

_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 23, 2007)

ckofer said:


> You *Win Again
> *_Hank Williams Senior
> also done by gd Europe 72
> 
> ...




Here I Go *Again* - Whitesnake


----------



## Terry (May 23, 2007)

So quiet in *here* - Van Morrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2007)

Terry said:


> So quiet in *here* - Van Morrison



The *Quiet* One-The Who


----------



## Terry (May 23, 2007)

In that *quiet* earth - Genesis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2007)

Terry said:


> In that *quiet* earth - Genesis



Mother *Earth* (Natural Anthem)-Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 23, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Mother *Earth* (Natural Anthem)-Neil Young & Crazy Horse



*Earth *Girls Are Easy - Julie Brown


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 23, 2007)

Girls just want to have fun --Cyndi Lauper


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 23, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Girls just want to have fun --Cyndi Lauper




*Girls*, *Girls*, *Girls* - Motley Crue


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Girls*, *Girls*, *Girls* - Motley Crue



Rock n' Roll *Girl*-The Icicles


----------



## Paul (May 23, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock n' Roll *Girl*-The Icicles



Too Old to *Rock'n'Roll*, Too Young to Die - Jethro Tull


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> Too Old to *Rock'n'Roll*, Too Young to Die - Jethro Tull



You Can't Fool *Old* Friends with Limousines-The Thrills


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> Too Old to *Rock'n'Roll*, Too Young to Die - Jethro Tull



You Can't Fool *Old* Friends with Limousines-The Thrills


----------



## Rushski (May 23, 2007)

*Friend* of The Devil - Grateful Dead


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 23, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Friend* of The Devil - Grateful Dead



*Devil *Inside - INXS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Devil *Inside - INXS



Crippled *Inside*-John Lennon


----------



## ckofer (May 23, 2007)

*Inside *Looking Out
_Grand Funk Railroad_


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

*Looking* for a fox - Blues Brothers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Looking* for a fox - Blues Brothers



The *Fox*-Elton John


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

Twentieth century *fox* - The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> Twentieth century *fox* - The Doors



21st *Century* Schizoid Man-King Crimson


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 24, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 21st *Century* Schizoid Man-King Crimson




Family *Man* - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## Rushski (May 24, 2007)

Modern *Man* - Bad Religion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 24, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Modern *Man* - Bad Religion



Moods For *Modern*s-Elvis Costello


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 24, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moods For *Modern*s-Elvis Costello



*Modern* Love - David Bowie


----------



## Rushski (May 24, 2007)

*Love* Don't Come Easy - The Alarm


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 24, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Love* Don't Come Easy - The Alarm



Take It *Easy*-Jackson Browne


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

We're not gonna *take it* - The Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> We're not gonna *take it* - The Who



*Take* Me Down (Too Halloo)-The Loud Family


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

*Take me down* - Alabama


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

Pass it on *down *- Alabama


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

*Pass it on* - Bob Marley


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> Pass it *on* - Bob Marley



*On* Broadway - The Drifters


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 24, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> *On* Broadway - The Drifters



*Road* To Nowhere-Talking Heads


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

On the *ROAD* again - Willy Nelson


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

Bitchin *again* - Phish


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> Bitchin *again* - Phish



*Bitch's* Brew - Miles Davis


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2007)

Strange BREW--  Cream


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

Flick of the sw*itch* - AC/DC


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Strange BREW--  Cream



*Strange* Currency - R.E.M.


----------



## ckofer (May 24, 2007)

Only The *Strange *Remain
_The Other Ones_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 25, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Only The *Strange *Remain
> _The Other Ones_




Things Can *Only *Get Better - Howard Jones


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2007)

Getting *better* - Paul McCartney


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2007)

Terry said:


> Getting *better* - Paul McCartney



You *Better* You Bet-The Who


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2007)

*Bet* it all on *you* - Vince Gill


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Bet* it all on *you* - Vince Gill



I *Bet* You Look Good On The Dancefloor-Arctic Monkeys


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Bet* You Look Good On The Dancefloor-Arctic Monkeys




Your Mama Don't *Dance *- Poison


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2007)

Mama Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## Paul (May 25, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mama Kin - Aerosmith



*Kin*g for a Day, Fool for a Lifetime - Faith No More


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Kin*g for a Day, Fool for a Lifetime - Faith No More



Dancin' *Fool*-Frank Zappa


----------



## kickstand (May 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dancin' *Fool*-Frank Zappa



*Fool* in the Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2007)

kickstand said:


> *Fool* in the Rain - Led Zeppelin



Flights to the Sea (Lovely *Rain*)-Graham Coxon


----------



## ckofer (May 25, 2007)

Looks Like *Rain
*_GD_


----------



## bill2ski (May 25, 2007)

*Looks *that kill - Motley Crew


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 25, 2007)

*That*'s My Desire - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 26, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> *That*'s My Desire - Louis Armstrong



Fruits Of *My* Labor-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Terry (May 26, 2007)

*Labor* of love - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 26, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Labor* of love - Sammy Kershaw



Super Ultra Wicked Mega *Love*-Gigolo Aunts (some of you Boston-area folks know this band?)


----------



## Terry (May 26, 2007)

*Wicked* good - The Wicked Good Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 26, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Wicked* good - The Wicked Good Band



*Good* Old Days-Owsley


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2007)

*Old *And In the Way
_Old and In The Way_


----------



## Terry (May 27, 2007)

Any *way* you want it - Kiss


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2007)

Terry said:


> Any *way* you want it - Kiss



I *Want* You Right Now-MC5


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2007)

I WANT you To WANT me ----------------Cheap trick   ( a Double word score  :>))))


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I WANT you To WANT me ----------------Cheap trick   ( a Double word score  :>))))



*You* Can't Always Get What You *Want*-Rolling Stones


----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2007)

*What *Would *You *Say
_DMB_


----------



## Terry (May 27, 2007)

*Would you* go all the way? - Frank Zappa


----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2007)

*All The Way
*_Frank Sinatra (written by others)_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *All The Way
> *_Frank Sinatra (written by others)_



My *Way*-Sid Vicious


----------



## bill2ski (May 28, 2007)

Love of *MY*Life _ Carlos Santana w/ Dave Matthews


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Love of *MY*Life _ Carlos Santana w/ Dave Matthews



Bizarre *Love *Triangle - New Order


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2007)

A *Love Bizarre
*_Prince_


----------



## Terry (May 29, 2007)

Our *bizarre* relationship - Frank Zappa


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> Our *bizarre* relationship - Frank Zappa




*Our *Lips Are Sealed - Go-Go's


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Our *Lips Are Sealed - Go-Go's



Signed, *Sealed*, Delivered - Peter Frampton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> Signed, *Sealed*, Delivered - Peter Frampton



Warning *Sign*-Coldplay


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2007)

Born Under A Bad *Sign
*_Albert King_


----------



## Terry (May 29, 2007)

Good luck, *Bad* luck - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bill2ski (May 29, 2007)

*Good*bye to Romance - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 30, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> *Good*bye to Romance - Ozzy Osbourne



Say *Goodbye To* Hollywood-Billy Joel


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 30, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Say *Goodbye To* Hollywood-Billy Joel




*Say Say Say* - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 30, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Say Say Say* - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson



*Say* You Love Me-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 30, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Say* You Love Me-Fleetwood Mac



Call *Me *- Blondie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 30, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Call *Me *- Blondie



The Very Thing That Makes You Rich (Makes *Me* Poor)-Ry Cooder


----------



## ckofer (May 31, 2007)

*Poor Poor *Pitiful* Me
*_Warren Zevon_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 31, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Poor Poor *Pitiful* Me
> *_Warren Zevon_




Rock *Me* Amadeus - Falco


----------



## Terry (May 31, 2007)

Hit *me* with a *rock* - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## ckofer (May 31, 2007)

*Love*s *Me *Like A Rock
_Paul Simon_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Love*s *Me *Like A Rock
> _Paul Simon_



*Rock* Me On The Water-Jackson Browne


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rock* Me On The Water-Jackson Browne



*Rock *You Like A Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Rock *You Like A Hurricane - Scorpions



*Like A Hurricane *-Neil Young


----------



## ckofer (May 31, 2007)

*Hurricane
*_Bob Dylan_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Hurricane
> *_Bob Dylan_



*I Can*'t Stop-Al Green

yea..I know it's a stretch....


----------



## Paul (May 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I Can*'t Stop-Al Green
> 
> yea..I know it's a stretch....



*Stop* Draggin' My Heart Around - Tom Petty / Stevie Nicks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Stop* Draggin' My Heart Around - Tom Petty / Stevie Nicks



Broken Fuckin’ *Heart*-Luther Wright And The Wrongs

Canadian punkabilly band......


----------



## ckofer (Jun 1, 2007)

Morning Has *Broken
*_Cat Stevens_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 1, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Morning Has *Broken
> *_Cat Stevens_



Good *Morning *Good *Morning* - The Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 1, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Good *Morning *Good *Morning* - The Beatles



good one, puds....Sgt Pepper was released 40 yrs ago today....

The *Morning*: Another *Morning*-Moody Blues


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 1, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> good one, puds....Sgt Pepper was released 40 yrs ago today....
> 
> The *Morning*: Another *Morning*-Moody Blues




"It was [forty] years ago today, Sgt Pepper taught the band to play..."

Thanks for noticing!

One Thing Leads To *Another* - The Fixx


----------



## Paul (Jun 1, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> "It was [forty] years ago today, Sgt Pepper taught the band to play..."
> 
> Thanks for noticing!
> 
> One Thing Leads To *Another* - The Fixx



Leave That *Thing* Alone - Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> Leave That *Thing* Alone - Rush



Light Up or *Leave* Me *Alone*-Traffic


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 1, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Light Up or *Leave* Me *Alone*-Traffic




If You *Leave* - OMD


----------



## Paul (Jun 1, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> If You *Leave* - OMD



*If *- Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> *If *- Pink Floyd



*If* I Should Fall Behind- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 1, 2007)

*If *we fall in love tonight- ROD STEWART!


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> *If *we fall in love tonight- ROD STEWART!



Burden *In* My Hand - Soundgarden


----------



## Paul (Jun 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> Burden *In* My Hand - Soundgarden



*Hand* on Heart - Queensryche


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Hand* on Heart - Queensryche



*Heart* Of Stone-Southside Johnny And The Asbury Jukes


----------



## Terry (Jun 1, 2007)

Roll away the *stone* - Mott the Hoople


----------



## ckofer (Jun 1, 2007)

Too Rolling *Stone*d
_Robin Trower


_


----------



## Terry (Jun 1, 2007)

It's not *too *late - The Monkees


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 1, 2007)

Sometimes you can't make *IT* on your own - U2


----------



## ckofer (Jun 2, 2007)

*Make It*
_Aerosmith_


----------



## Terry (Jun 2, 2007)

You gotta *make it* through the world - Van Morrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 2, 2007)

Terry said:


> You gotta *make it* through the world - Van Morrison



Modern *World*-The Pogues

staying with the Irish theme....


----------



## Terry (Jun 2, 2007)

*Modern* day drifter - Dierks Bentley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 2, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Modern* day drifter - Dierks Bentley



Horrible *Day*-Frank Black & The Catholics


----------



## ckofer (Jun 2, 2007)

*Day *Tripper
_Beatles_


----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Day *Tripper
> _Beatles_



*Trip* Through Your Wires - U2


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 2, 2007)

Check* YOUR *head -  Buckcherry


----------



## Terry (Jun 3, 2007)

*Head* games - Foreigner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Head* games - Foreigner



Put Your Hand Inside The Puppet *Head*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2007)

You Happy *Puppet*
_10000 Maniacs_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2007)

ckofer said:


> You Happy *Puppet*
> _10000 Maniacs_



*Happy* At Last-Josh Joplin Group


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2007)

*Happy *Jack
_The Who

This was 40 years ago

_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Happy *Jack
> _The Who
> 
> This was 40 years ago
> ...



*Happy* Days-Brian Wilson


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Happy* Days-Brian Wilson



Don't Worry Be *Happy *- Bobby McFerrin


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2007)

Why *Worry
*_Dire Straits_


----------



## Terry (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't *worry* baby - Beach Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2007)

Terry said:


> Don't *worry* baby - Beach Boys



Don't You *Worry* 'bout a Thing-Stevie Wonder


----------



## Terry (Jun 4, 2007)

Love *don't* mean a *thing* - Deep Purple


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> Love *don't* mean a *thing* - Deep Purple



Said What You *Mean*-Railroad Earth


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Said What You *Mean*-Railroad Earth



I Still Haven't Found *What *I'm Looking For - U2


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2007)

Tear My *Still*house Down
_Gillian Welch_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Tear My *Still*house Down
> _Gillian Welch_



Tracks Of My *Tear*s-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tracks Of My *Tear*s-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles



Never *Tear *Us Apart - INXS


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 4, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Never *Tear *Us Apart - INXS



We *NEVER*Change - Coldplay


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> We *NEVER*Change - Coldplay



*We*'re All Mad Here-Tom Waits


----------



## Terry (Jun 4, 2007)

*We're* not gonna take it - Twisted Sister


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> *We're* not gonna take it - Twisted Sister



I Want to *Take* You Higher-Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2007)

*I wan*na be Sedated
_Ramones_


----------



## Rushski (Jun 4, 2007)

Let It *Be* - The Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Let It *Be* - The Beatles



Save *It* For A Rainy Day-The Jayhawks


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 4, 2007)

Love T*RAIN* - Wolfmother


----------



## ckofer (Jun 5, 2007)

*Train *In Vain
_The Clash_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Train *In Vain
> _The Clash_



New *Train*-John Prine


----------



## Terry (Jun 5, 2007)

Hear my *train* a comin - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> Hear my *train* a comin - Jimi Hendrix




Major Tom (*Comin*g Home) - Peter Schilling


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Major Tom (*Comin*g Home) - Peter Schilling



Look Out (Here Comes *Tom*orrow)-The Monkees


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Look Out (Here Comes *Tom*orrow)-The Monkees



From *Out *of Nowhere - Faith No More


----------



## Terry (Jun 5, 2007)

Greyhound bound for *nowhere* - Maranda Lambert


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 6, 2007)

Homeward Bound -- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 6, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> Homeward Bound -- Simon & Garfunkel



Glory *Bound*-Martin Sexton


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 6, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Glory *Bound*-Martin Sexton



*Glory* of Love - Peter Cetera


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 6, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Glory* of Love - Peter Cetera



*Love*lines-The Replacements


----------



## Terry (Jun 6, 2007)

Between the *lines* - John Fogerty


----------



## Paul (Jun 7, 2007)

Terry said:


> Between the *lines* - John Fogerty


*
Between*, Beneath, Behind - Rush


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2007)

*Between* Day's - The Cure


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 8, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> *Between* Day's - The Cure




*Dirty* Day - U2


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Dirty laundry - Don Henley


----------



## Terry (Jun 9, 2007)

*Dirty* white boy - Foreigner


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Dirty* white boy - Foreigner



*White* Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 9, 2007)

White Lines - Grand Master Flash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> White Lines - Grand Master Flash



*White* City Fighting-Pete Townshend


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *White* City Fighting-Pete Townshend



Chocolate *City* - Parliment


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 10, 2007)

Paul said:


> Chocolate *City* - Parliment



Cigarettes And *Chocolate* Milk-Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Terry (Jun 10, 2007)

Three *cigarettes* in an ashtray - Patsy Cline


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 10, 2007)

Terry said:


> Three *cigarettes* in an ashtray - Patsy Cline



Born *In* The 50's-The Police


----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Born *In* The 50's-The Police



*50 *Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> *50 *Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon



*Love* Walked In - Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> *Love* Walked In - Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers



*Walk* On-Neil Young


----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walk* On-Neil Young


*
Walk On* - U2


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Holdin' *on* to Yesterday - Ambrosia (love that band!)


----------



## Terry (Jun 12, 2007)

That was *yesterday* - Foreigner


----------



## Paul (Jun 12, 2007)

Terry said:


> That was *yesterday* - Foreigner



What a Day *That Was *- Talking Heads


----------



## Rushski (Jun 12, 2007)

And She *Was* - Talking Heads


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 12, 2007)

*She*'s Gone - Hall & Oates


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> *She*'s Gone - Hall & Oates



*She's* Leaving Home-The Beatles


----------



## Terry (Jun 14, 2007)

When I think about *leaving* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 14, 2007)

Terry said:


> When I think about *leaving* - Kenny Chesney



You Might *Think *- The Cars


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't *think* twice (it's alright) - Bob Dylan


----------



## Rushski (Jun 14, 2007)

*Think Twice* - Stroke 9


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Think Twice* - Stroke 9



Once Bitten, *Twice* Shy-Mott The Hoople


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 15, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Once Bitten, *Twice* Shy-Mott The Hoople




*Once Bitten, Twice Shy* - Great White


----------



## Terry (Jun 15, 2007)

For *once* in my life - Garth Brooks


----------



## Rushski (Jun 15, 2007)

*Once* in a *Life*time - Talking Heads


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Once* in a *Life*time - Talking Heads



No *Time* Like The Right *Time*-The Blues Project


----------



## Terry (Jun 15, 2007)

*Once in a lifetime* love - Clay Walker


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 15, 2007)

You only live _ONCE_- The Stokes


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 16, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> You only live _ONCE_- The Stokes



*Only *The Young - Journey


----------



## ckofer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only The *Lonely
_Roy Orbison_


----------



## Terry (Jun 16, 2007)

Owner of a *lonely* heart - Yes


----------



## Rushski (Jun 16, 2007)

*Heart*breaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Heart*breaker - Pat Benatar



*Heartbreaker*/Living Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman)-Led Zeppelin (I know that they're listed as two separate songs, but to me they're one continuum)


----------



## Terry (Jun 16, 2007)

A man needs a *Maid* - Neil Young


----------



## ckofer (Jun 17, 2007)

*Need A *Wo*man*
Bob Dylan


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2007)

Honky Tonk Woman--the Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Honky Tonk Woman--the Stones



*Honky* Cat-Elton John


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 17, 2007)

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 17, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> *Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent



China *Cat* Sunflower - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Rushski (Jun 17, 2007)

*China* Grove - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *China* Grove - Doobie Brothers



*China* Girl-David Bowie


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *China* Girl-David Bowie



*Girl *I'm Gonna Miss You - Milli Vanilli


----------



## Terry (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd rather *miss you* - Little Texas


----------



## ckofer (Jun 18, 2007)

*Miss You*
_Rolling Stones_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Miss You*
> _Rolling Stones_



Little *Miss* Can't Be Wrong-Spin Doctors


----------



## ckofer (Jun 18, 2007)

Three *Little* Birds
_Bob Marley_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Three *Little* Birds
> _Bob Marley_



1, 2, *3* - Gloria Estefen & the Miami Sound Machine


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> 1, 2, *3* - Gloria Estefen & the Miami Sound Machine



Nothing Compares *2* U - Prince/Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2007)

Paul said:


> Nothing Compares *2* U - Prince/Sinead O'Connor



*Nothing* From *Nothing*-Billy Preston


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Nothing* From *Nothing*-Billy Preston



*Nothing*'s Gonna Stop Us Now - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Terry (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm *gonna* getcha good - Shania Twain


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2007)

Who's *gonna* ride your wid horses ? -U2


----------



## ckofer (Jun 18, 2007)

*On Wid Da Show*
_Kardinal Offishall_


----------



## Terry (Jun 19, 2007)

*Show* yourself - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Show* yourself - Jefferson Starship



*Show* Me Some Affection-Dave Mason


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Show* Me Some Affection-Dave Mason




Catch *Me *I'm Falling - Pretty Poison


----------



## Terry (Jun 19, 2007)

Catch a *falling* star - Perry Como


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> Catch a *falling* star - Perry Como



*Star*f*cker-The Rolling Stones (sometimes known as "Star Star" from Goats Head Soup)


----------



## ckofer (Jun 19, 2007)

Dark *Star*
_GD_


----------



## Rushski (Jun 20, 2007)

Black *Star* - Radiohead


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Black *Star* - Radiohead




Say It Loud - I'm *Black *And I'm Proud - James Brown


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Say It Loud - I'm *Black *And I'm Proud - James Brown



1952 Vincent *Black* Lightning-Richard Thompson


----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Gene *Vincent*
_Ian Dury & The Blockheads_

__


----------



## Paul (Jun 20, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Sweet Gene *Vincent*
> _Ian Dury & The Blockheads_




*Sweet* Soul Sister - The Cult


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Emotion _ Aerosmith


----------



## Terry (Jun 21, 2007)

Trainwreck of *emotion* - Lorrie Morgan


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 21, 2007)

Terry said:


> Trainwreck of *emotion* - Lorrie Morgan




C'mon 'N Ride It (The *Train*) - Quad City DJ's


----------



## ckofer (Jun 21, 2007)

*Ride *Captain* Ride* 
_Blues Image_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Ride *Captain* Ride*
> _Blues Image_



My *Ride*'s Here-Warren Zevon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2007)

RIDE (ers) on the Storm  --The Lizard King  himself  Jim Morrison


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 22, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> RIDE (ers) on the Storm  --The Lizard King  himself  Jim Morrison




Where Were You Hiding When The *Storm *Broke? - The Alarm


----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Where Were You Hiding When The *Storm *Broke? - The Alarm



*When* the Sh*t Hits the Fan - The Circle Jerks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> *When* the Sh*t Hits the Fan - The Circle Jerks



We Got a *Hit*-The Who


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2007)

Hit me with your best shot-Pat Benatar


----------



## ckofer (Jun 23, 2007)

One _*Hit*_ Wonder
_Keller Williams_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2007)

One is the loneliest number - 3 Dog Night


----------



## Terry (Jun 24, 2007)

Lonesome *number* one - Roy Orbison


----------



## ckofer (Jun 24, 2007)

Rainy Day Women* # *12 & 35
_Bob Dylan_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> Lonesome *number* one - Roy Orbison



*One* Way Or Another-Blondie


----------



## Rushski (Jun 25, 2007)

Just *Another Day *- John Mellencamp


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 25, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Just *Another Day *- John Mellencamp




*Just *Can't Get Enough - Depeche Mode


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Just *Can't Get Enough - Depeche Mode



I *Can't* Help Myself-John Fogerty


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Can't* Help Myself-John Fogerty



I Touch *Myself *- Divinyls


----------



## Rushski (Jun 26, 2007)

Secret *Touch* - Rush


----------



## Paul (Jun 26, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Secret *Touch* - Rush



Hombre *Secret*o - The Plugz

*yes, its a Spanish cover of "Secret Agent Man"


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Hombre *Secret*o - The Plugz
> 
> *yes, its a Spanish cover of "Secret Agent Man"



Ball*bre*aker - AC/DC


----------



## Paul (Jun 26, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Ball*bre*aker - AC/DC



*Ball*s to the Wall - Accept


----------



## Rushski (Jun 26, 2007)

The Hole in my *Wall* - Warrant


----------



## Paul (Jun 26, 2007)

Rushski said:


> The Hole in my *Wall* - Warrant



Head Like A *Hole* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Terry (Jun 26, 2007)

*Hole* in my soul - Foreigner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Hole* in my soul - Foreigner



W*hole* Lotta Shakin' Going On-Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## ckofer (Jun 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> W*hole* Lotta Shakin' Going On-Jerry Lee Lewis


 
*Whole Lotta* Love
_Zep_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Whole Lotta* Love
> _Zep_




*Whole *Lot Of Loving - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## ckofer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Loving* In My Baby's Eyes
_Taj Mahal_
__


----------



## Paul (Jun 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Loving* In My Baby's Eyes
> _Taj Mahal_



*Eyes* of a Stranger - Queensryche


----------



## Rushski (Jun 27, 2007)

*Stranger* Than Fiction - Bad Religion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Stranger* Than Fiction - Bad Religion



Goodbye *Stranger*-Supertramp


----------



## ckofer (Jun 27, 2007)

Feel Like a *Stranger*
*GD*

**
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dyg9M8jU2rY


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 28, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Feel Like a *Stranger*
> *GD*




I *Feel *For You - Chaka Khan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I *Feel *For You - Chaka Khan



*Feel*in' Alright-Joe Cocker


----------



## Paul (Jun 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Feel*in' Alright-Joe Cocker



Anarchy *In* the U.K. - Sex Pistols


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Anarchy *In* the U.K. - Sex Pistols




French Kissing *In The *USA - Debbie Harry


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 28, 2007)

Born in the USA -- Bruce!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> Born in the USA -- Bruce!



*Born* Under A Bad Sign-Albert King


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 29, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Born* Under A Bad Sign-Albert King




*Bad *- U2


----------



## Terry (Jun 29, 2007)

*Bad* attitude - Meatloaf


----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Bad* attitude - Meatloaf



Changes in Latitudes, Changes in *Attitude*s
_Jimmy Buffett

 With all of our running and all of our cunning,
If we couldn't laugh, we would all go insane. _


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Changes in Latitudes, Changes in *Attitude*s
> _Jimmy Buffett
> 
> With all of our running and all of our cunning,
> If we couldn't laugh, we would all go insane. _



Small *Change* (Got Rained On With His Own .38 )-Tom Waits


----------



## Rushski (Jun 29, 2007)

Am I ever Going to *Change* - Extreme (the only song by them I actually liked)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 29, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Am I ever Going to *Change* - Extreme (the only song by them I actually liked)




N*ever* Surrender - Corey Hart


----------



## Paul (Jun 29, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> N*ever* Surrender - Corey Hart



Surrender -


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

Just a quick aside. This thread is now the most active thread ever on AZ; moreso than http://forums.alpinezone.com/3821-guess-ski-area.html

:-o


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just a quick aside. This thread is now the most active thread ever on AZ; moreso than http://forums.alpinezone.com/3821-guess-ski-area.html
> 
> :-o




*Just A* Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2007)

*Just A *Little Light
_GD_


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Just A *Little Light
> _GD_



_Just _For - Nickleback


----------



## Terry (Jun 30, 2007)

*Just *enough rope - Suzy Bogguss


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Just *enough rope - Suzy Bogguss



Carrot *Rope*-Pavement


----------



## Terry (Jun 30, 2007)

*Ope*n your eyes - Julian Lennon


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 1, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Ope*n your eyes - Julian Lennon




*Eye *Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Eye *Of The Tiger - Survivor



Mind's *EYE*- Wolfmother


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2007)

Not a dry *eye* in the house - Meatloaf


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 3, 2007)

Terry said:


> Not a dry *eye* in the house - Meatloaf



This *House *Is On Fire - AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> This *House *Is On Fire - AC/DC



I Was In The *House* When The *House* Burned Down-Warren Zevon


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Was In The *House* When The *House* Burned Down-Warren Zevon




*Burn*in' Alive - AC/DC


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 3, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Burn*in' Alive - AC/DC



The *Burn* - Matchbox 20


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> The *Burn* - Matchbox 20



The *Burn*t-Over District-HEM


----------



## ckofer (Jul 3, 2007)

*Burn*ed
_Neil Young_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Burn*ed
> _Neil Young_



Just Won't *Burn*-Susan Tedeschi


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just Won't *Burn*-Susan Tedeschi



Burning down the house - Talking Heads


----------



## ckofer (Jul 5, 2007)

*Beds **Are* *Burning
Midnight Oil
*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Beds **Are* *Burning
> Midnight Oil
> *



Black Coffee In *Bed*-Squeeze


----------



## Paul (Jul 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Black Coffee In *Bed*-Squeeze



*Black* Steel in the Hour of Chaos - Public Enemy


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Black* Steel in the Hour of Chaos - Public Enemy




*Black *- Pearl Jam


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the *BLACK* parade - My Chemical Romance


----------



## ckofer (Jul 5, 2007)

*Black* Throated Wind
_GD


_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Black* Throated Wind
> _GD
> 
> 
> _



*Wind* Up-Jethro Tull


----------



## Terry (Jul 6, 2007)

Wild as the *wind* - Garth Brooks


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 6, 2007)

*WIND* Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## ckofer (Jul 6, 2007)

Easy *Wind
*_GD_


----------



## Marc (Jul 6, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Easy *Wind
> *_GD_



Peaceful, *Easy* Feeling
~Eagles

Bleh, I don't even like the Eagles.


----------



## Terry (Jul 7, 2007)

*Peaceful* waters - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2007)

Weightless in *Water
*_Strangefolk


_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2007)

Smoke on the water 
Deep Purple


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2007)

Good *smoke* and whiskey - Molly Hatchet


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2007)

good luvin--the young rascals


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2007)

*Good* vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2007)

Tell Me Something *Good*
_Rufus_


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2007)

*Tell me* you love *me* - Frank Zappa


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 9, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Tell me* you love *me* - Frank Zappa



Don't *Tell Me You Love Me *- Night Ranger


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2007)

*Don't* Care - Victor (Alex Lifeson)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Don't* Care - Victor (Alex Lifeson)




*Don't *Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John and Kike Dee


----------



## Rushski (Jul 9, 2007)

*Heart* Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Heart* Shaped Box - Nirvana



Man in the *Box* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 9, 2007)

Working Man--RUSH


----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2007)

Whistle While You *Work
*_Seven Dwarfs_


----------



## Terry (Jul 10, 2007)

Lonesome *whistle* - Hank Williams


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2007)

Terry said:


> Lonesome *whistle* - Hank Williams



*Some *Folks - Alice Cooper


----------



## ckofer (Jul 10, 2007)

Old *Folks *Boogie
_Little Feat_


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 11, 2007)

_*Boogie*_ Down-Al Jarreau


----------



## Rushski (Jul 12, 2007)

*Down* Together - The Refreshments


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 13, 2007)

*Down *in a hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## ckofer (Jul 13, 2007)

Fixing a *Hole
*_The Beatles_


----------



## Terry (Jul 15, 2007)

*Fixin* to die - Bob Dylan


----------



## Rushski (Jul 16, 2007)

*Die* Hard the Hunter - Def Leppard


----------



## ckofer (Jul 16, 2007)

The *Hard*er They Come
_Jimmy Cliff_


----------



## Terry (Jul 17, 2007)

Here *come*s trouble - Bad Company


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 17, 2007)

Terry said:


> Here *come*s trouble - Bad Company



Little *trouble* girl - Sonic Youth


----------



## Rushski (Jul 18, 2007)

City *Girl*s - Roger Clyne and The Peacemakers


----------



## ckofer (Jul 18, 2007)

*Citi*es
_Talking Heads_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Citi*es
> _Talking Heads_




Hot In The *Cit*y - Billy Idol


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 18, 2007)

*In* the Evening - Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> *In* the Evening - Zep



*Even* If-Girlyman


----------



## ckofer (Jul 23, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Even* If-Girlyman



*Even *So
_Ratdog

listen
_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 23, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Even *So
> _Ratdog
> _


_

It's *So *Easy - Guns N' Roses_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 23, 2007)

Take it EASY--the eagles


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Take it EASY--the eagles



*Take* a Pebble - ELP


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Take* a Pebble - ELP




Relax, *Take *It Easy - Mika

Video


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Relax, *Take *It Easy - Mika
> 
> Video



*Take* Five-The Dave Brubeck Quartet


----------



## ckofer (Jul 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Take* Five-The Dave Brubeck Quartet




*Take *it to the limit
_The Eagles_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 26, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Take *it to the limit
> _The Eagles_




*Take *It On The Run - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 26, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Take *It On The Run - REO Speedwagon



Band *On The Run*-Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Terry (Jul 28, 2007)

Born to *run* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Ski Diva (Jul 28, 2007)

*Born* To Be Wild -- Steppenwolf


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 28, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> *Born* To Be Wild -- Steppenwolf



*Wild* Thing-The Troggs


----------



## Terry (Jul 29, 2007)

If its the last *thing* I do - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## Paul (Jul 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> If its the last *thing* I do - Montgomery Gentry



The* Last* to Know - Faith No More


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> If its the last *thing* I do - Montgomery Gentry



Say *I *- Creed


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 31, 2007)

Paul said:


> The* Last* to Know - Faith No More



Make A Plan *To* Love Me-Bright Eyes


----------



## ckofer (Aug 1, 2007)

*Make* It
_Aerosmith_


----------



## bill2ski (Aug 2, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Make* It
> _Aerosmith_



Sometimes you can't *make it *on your own - U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 2, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Sometimes you can't *make it *on your own - U2



*You Make It* Easy-Golden Smog


----------



## Terry (Aug 5, 2007)

Ballad of *easy* rider - The Byrds


----------



## Rushski (Aug 6, 2007)

Easy Target - Blink 182


----------



## Terry (Aug 6, 2007)

Take it *easy* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 9, 2007)

Terry said:


> Take it *easy* - Aerosmith



*Easy* To Be Hard-Three Dog Night  (or any of an assortment of porn stars....)


----------



## ckofer (Aug 9, 2007)

*Hard* *To* Concentrate
_Red Hot Chili Peppers_


----------



## Terry (Aug 10, 2007)

Heros are *hard* to find - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 11, 2007)

Terry said:


> Heros are *hard* to find - Fleetwood Mac



*Find* The River-R.E.M.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Find* The River-R.E.M.



Where I *Find* my Heaven - Gigolo Aunts


----------



## Terry (Aug 12, 2007)

*Heaven* and Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Heaven* and Hell - Black Sabbath



*Hell*o, It's Me-Todd Rundgren


----------



## Rushski (Aug 13, 2007)

I, *Me*, We, Us, Them - Chris Mars


----------



## ckofer (Aug 13, 2007)

*Us* and *Them*
_Pink Floyd_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 16, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Us* and *Them*
> _Pink Floyd_



Sea and *Sand*-The Who


----------



## roark (Aug 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sea and *Sand*-The Who


Wading in the Velvet *Sea* - Phish


----------



## ckofer (Aug 16, 2007)

Blue *Velvet*
Bobby Vinton (one of may who sang it)


----------



## Rushski (Aug 16, 2007)

Midnight *Blue* - Lou Gramm


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 16, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Midnight *Blue* - Lou Gramm



2 minutes to *midnight* - Iron Maiden


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2007)

After Midnite-Clapton


----------



## Terry (Aug 18, 2007)

*Midnight* magic - 38 Special


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Midnight* magic - 38 Special



Strange *Magic*-Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## ckofer (Aug 18, 2007)

*Stranger*s in the NIght
_Frank Something_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2007)

Night Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## Rushski (Aug 18, 2007)

*Move* Better in the *Night* - Roger Daltrey


----------



## Terry (Aug 19, 2007)

*Better* man, *better* off - Tracy Lawerence


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Better* man, *better* off - Tracy Lawerence



You *Better* You Bet-The Who


----------



## Terry (Aug 19, 2007)

Couldn't have said it *better* - Meatloaf


----------



## ckofer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Better *Man
_Pearl Jam_


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2007)

Little *Man* - Gluecifer


----------



## Rushski (Aug 20, 2007)

A *Little* Hung Over You - Roger CLyne and the Peacemakers


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2007)

Rushski said:


> A *Little* Hung Over You - Roger CLyne and the Peacemakers



Melt with *you* - Modern English


----------



## ckofer (Aug 20, 2007)

Split Open and *Melt*
_Phish



_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2007)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Split Open and *Melt*
> Phish




Eyes Wide *Open*-King Crimson


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Eyes Wide *Open*-King Crimson



All *eyes* on me-Tupac


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 21, 2007)

*All* I wanna do (is have some fun) -- Sheryl Crow


----------



## Rushski (Aug 21, 2007)

*All* Mixed Up - The Cars


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *All* Mixed Up - The Cars



*All* Things Change - Billy Corgan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> *All* Things Change - Billy Corgan



*All Things* Must Pass-George Harrison


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *All Things* Must Pass-George Harrison



All Mixed Up - 311


----------



## ckofer (Aug 22, 2007)

Blues for *All*ah
gd


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Blues for *All*ah
> gd



Chicago Monkey Man *Blues* - Ida Cox


----------



## Paul (Aug 22, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Chicago Monkey Man *Blues* - Ida Cox



*Monkey Man* - Stones


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 22, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Monkey Man* - Stones



*Monkey *- George Michael


----------



## Rushski (Aug 22, 2007)

*Monkey* Sees - Chris Mars


----------



## ckofer (Aug 22, 2007)

*Monkey* And The Engineer
_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Monkey* And The Engineer
> _GD_



Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My *Monkey*-The Beatles


----------



## roark (Aug 22, 2007)

*Monkey* Gone to Heaven - Pixies


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 23, 2007)

roark said:


> *Monkey* Gone to Heaven - Pixies



*Heaven* beside you- Alice in Chains


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> *Heaven* beside you- Alice in Chains



Walk On The Wild *Side*-Lou Reed


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 24, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Walk On The Wild *Side*-Lou Reed



Monkey *On *My Back - Aerosmith


----------



## Terry (Aug 25, 2007)

*Back* in'72 - Bob Seger


----------



## ckofer (Aug 25, 2007)

*Back *On The Chain Gang
_Pretenders_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Back *On The Chain Gang
> _Pretenders_



*Chain* Of Fools-Aretha Franklin


----------



## Rushski (Aug 27, 2007)

Ship of *Fools* - Robert Plant


----------



## ckofer (Aug 27, 2007)

On the Good *Ship* Lollipop
Shirley Temple


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> On the Good *Ship* Lollipop
> Shirley Temple



Only the *Good *Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Rushski (Aug 27, 2007)

*Die* With Your Boots ON - Iron Maiden


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 27, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Die* With Your Boots ON - Iron Maiden



Got *Your* Money - Ol' Dirty Bastard


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> Got *Your* Money - Ol' Dirty Bastard



*Money *for Nothing - Dire Straights


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Money *for Nothing - Dire Straights



*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 28, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> *Money* - Pink Floyd



*Money, Money, Money* - ABBA


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Money, Money, Money* - ABBA



*Money* (That's What I Want)-The Beatles


----------



## ckofer (Aug 28, 2007)

Easy *Money*
Ricky Lee Jones


----------



## Rushski (Aug 29, 2007)

*Easy* Target - Blink 182


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 29, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Easy* Target - Blink 182



Alone + *Easy Target* - Foo Fighers


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2007)

*Alone* again, naturally - Gilbert Osullivan


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Alone* again, naturally - Gilbert Osullivan



A.F.U. (*Naturally* Wired) - Van Halen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 30, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> A.F.U. (*Naturally* Wired) - Van Halen



Endless *Wire*-The Who


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 30, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Endless *Wire*-The Who



*Endless* Summer - Zwan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 31, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Endless* Summer - Zwan



*Summer*time-Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Summer*time-Big Brother And The Holding Company



Wasted *Time* - Eagles


----------



## Rushski (Aug 31, 2007)

Elegantly *Wasted* - INXS


----------



## ckofer (Aug 31, 2007)

*Wasted *Words
_ABB_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Wasted *Words
> _ABB_



*Wasted* Time-Kings Of Leon


----------



## roark (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Wasted* Time-Kings Of Leon


Got the *Time* - Joe Jackson


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 1, 2007)

Time after time - Cindy Lauper (sorry it's the only thing I could think of)


----------



## ckofer (Sep 1, 2007)

*After *Today_David Bowie_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *After *Today_David Bowie_



*After* The Fire-Roger Daltry


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *After* The Fire-Roger Daltry



*The* Stranger - After The Fire


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 3, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *The* Stranger - After The Fire



*Stranger *in a Strange Land - U2


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> *Stranger *in a Strange Land - U2



*Stranger *Than Fiction -  moe.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> *Stranger *Than Fiction -  moe.



The Stranger Billy Joel..


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 3, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Stranger Billy Joel..



*The* Cutter - Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> *The* Cutter - Echo and the Bunnymen





Gin and Juice..Snoop Dogg


----------



## Terry (Sep 3, 2007)

Orange *juice* blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

Terry said:


> Orange *juice* blues - Bob Dylan



The Apple Juice soong by Grilled Steeze Sandwich..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> *The* Cutter - Echo and the Bunnymen






GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Gin and Juice..Snoop Dogg



HUH????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> HUH????




Huh What you know about that by TI,,


----------



## ckofer (Sep 3, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Do You Love Me, *Huh
*_Hank Williams_[/SIZE]


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> [SIZE=-1]Do You Love Me, *Huh
> *_Hank Williams_[/SIZE]



I Will Still *Love You *- Britney Spears


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I Will Still *Love You *- Britney Spears





It's all about You by 2-Pac featuring Nate Dogg


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 4, 2007)

All I want is *You* - U2


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 4, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> All I want is *You* - U2



*I Want* Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *I Want* Candy - Bow Wow Wow



*Candy*-O-The Cars


----------



## Terry (Sep 4, 2007)

So like *candy* - Elvis Costello


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> So like *candy* - Elvis Costello



Just *like* Heaven-The Cure


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 5, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> Just *like* Heaven-The Cure



*Just Like* Candy - 8Ball & MJG


----------



## Paul (Sep 5, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Just Like* Candy - 8Ball & MJG


*
Candy* - Iggy Pop


----------



## ckofer (Sep 5, 2007)

Sex & *Candy*
_Marcy Playground_


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Sex & *Candy*
> _Marcy Playground_


I Want Your *Sex
*_George Michael_


----------



## ckofer (Sep 6, 2007)

*I Want* Candy
_The Strangeloves_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 6, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *I Want* Candy
> _The Strangeloves_




*I* Got Dat *Candy* - Lil Wyte

Enjoy the lyrics:

[_Chorus x2: Paul Wall]
I Got That Candy [x4]
I Got That Candy Drip Drippin Of Da Fram Of Da Fram [x2]

[Verse 1: Lil Wyte]
I Got That Candy Code N Burter To Debit Another Flavor
Before A Week It's Been Tha Same Color Of Truck Of A Life Savor
Tha 7th Dayz But Then I Need A Different Code
To Da Paint Shop I Go Push Da Pedal To Da Floor
Burit Out Set It Down Paint It Once Paint Twice
Wet Sedding Paint It Again N Get Ma Baby Lookin Nice
Naw It's Been A Bee Oval ??? Plus Screen
24 Inches All Over Da Wheel Well Mothafu**a Im Clean
Chris Wyte J-L Audio Dolby 7 Banging N Knocking
Picture Of Da Wall N Hold Up In Heavens 
Catch Me In My City Busting Tone On This Indiana Section
Call Da Swanging Off In Teaxas Better ??? Da Term Of Flexin'

[Chorus x2: Paul Wall]

[Verse 2: Lil Wyte]
Naw Im Felxin In The Indian Section Everybody See Me Men
Claim Clane Rims Chppin Harder Then Some Razer Blades
Mempho Rep A Liquor Sippa Drunk Still Behind Da Wheel
Got A One Hitta Quitta An A Whole Lotta Still
Frayser Bound Bi**h N My Redneck Spray My Wifs
Told Em Make It Look Delicious Make It Wet Make It Drift
See Me From A Mile Away Ear Me From The 3-0-4
I Got King-Kong In Da Trcuk Betting Up Da Floor
Im Flicking Shine And Lookin Good Feelin Even Better
Only Thing You Can Bring Me Half Down There Some Cloud Wheater
I Got Got Candy Drippin Drippin Looking Real Cousha
1000 Savor I Can Save Her Almost Taste As Good As Pu**y_

(from lyricsreg.com)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 6, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *I* Got Dat *Candy* - Lil Wyte





*I Got* Dem Ol' Kosmic Blues Again Mama!-Janis Joplin


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I Got* Dem Ol' Kosmic Blues Again Mama!-Janis Joplin




*I Got* Screwed *Again* - The Lillingtons


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 6, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *I Got* Screwed *Again* - The Lillingtons



What's He *Got*?-Graham Coxon


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 6, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What's He *Got*?-Graham Coxon



*What's* Love got to do with it - Tina Turner


----------



## Terry (Sep 7, 2007)

Shake hands *with* the devil - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2007)

Terry said:


> Shake hands *with* the devil - Kris Kristofferson



Slide *Devil* Man Slide-Popa Chubby


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Slide *Devil* Man Slide-Popa Chubby




*Devil *In A Midnight Mass - Billy Talent


----------



## ckofer (Sep 7, 2007)

Friend of The *Devil*
_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Friend of The *Devil*
> _GD_



You're Supposed To Be My *Friend*-The 1990's


----------



## ckofer (Sep 8, 2007)

Can We Still Be *Friend*s
_Todd Rundgren_


----------



## Terry (Sep 9, 2007)

Partners brothers and *friends* - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry said:


> Partners brothers and *friends* - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band





You and Dat..by E-40


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You and Dat..by E-40



*You*'re The Reason I'm Leaving-Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Terry (Sep 10, 2007)

*Leaving* here - Pearl Jam


----------



## ckofer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Here* Comes Sunshine
_GD_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 11, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Here* Comes Sunshine
> _GD_



Little Mary *Sunshine* - Reefer Madness


----------



## Paul (Sep 11, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Little Mary *Sunshine* - Reefer Madness



*Mary* had a Little Lamb - SRV


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Mary* had a Little Lamb - SRV



*Little* Miss Can't Be Wrong-Spin Doctors


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Little* Miss Can't Be Wrong-Spin Doctors



Wrong Way by Sublime


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wrong Way by Sublime



Right And A *Wrong Way* - Keith Sweat


----------



## ckofer (Sep 11, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Right And A *Wrong Way* - Keith Sweat



*Right* Place *Wrong* Time
_Dr John_


----------



## prisnah (Sep 11, 2007)

Doin' *Time*- Sublime


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

prisnah said:


> Doin' *Time*- Sublime



Time after Time..by Cyndi Lauper..


----------



## Rushski (Sep 11, 2007)

Whisper in *Time* - Bad Religion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Whisper in *Time* - Bad Religion



From A *Whisper* To A Scream-Elvis Costello


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> From A *Whisper* To A Scream-Elvis Costello



*Whisper *Like *A Scream *- Daniel Tashian


----------



## Rushski (Sep 12, 2007)

Just *Scream* - Tom Cochrane


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 12, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Just *Scream* - Tom Cochrane



*Just* Another Night-Ian Hunter


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Just* Another Night-Ian Hunter



*Another* Drinking Song - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Rushski (Sep 12, 2007)

*Drinkin*'s What I Do - Redneck Girlfriend


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Drinkin*'s What I Do - Redneck Girlfriend



De *Do Do Do*, De Da Da Da - The Police


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> De *Do Do Do*, De Da Da Da - The Police



*Da Da Da *- Trio


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Da Da Da *- Trio



In *Da *Club- 50cent


----------



## ckofer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band Lyrics - The Beatles*


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band Lyrics - The Beatles*



Broken *Hearts *are for A**holes - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> Broken *Hearts *are for A**holes - Frank Zappa



Fixing A *Hole*-The Beatles


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 13, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Fixing A *Hole*-The Beatles



*A *Day In The Life - The Beatles


----------



## ckofer (Sep 13, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *A *Day In The Life - The Beatles





ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *A *Day In The Life - The Beatles



With *A *Little Help From My Friends
_The Beatles_


----------



## Rushski (Sep 13, 2007)

So called *Friend* - Texas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 13, 2007)

Rushski said:


> So called *Friend* - Texas



*So* It Goes-Nick Lowe


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 13, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *So* It Goes-Nick Lowe



That's The Way* It Goes *- George Harrison


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 13, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> That's The Way* It Goes *- George Harrison



Steady as she *goes*-Raconteurs


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 14, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Steady as she *goes*-Raconteurs




Crack Rock *Steady *- Choking Victim


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 14, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Crack Rock *Steady *- Choking Victim



*Tea* For The Tillerman-Cat Stevens


----------



## roark (Sep 14, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Tea* For The Tillerman-Cat Stevens


Would you like some *Tea*, Grandpa? - Joe Zawinul


----------



## Paul (Sep 14, 2007)

roark said:


> Would you like some *Tea*, Grandpa? - Joe Zawinul



*You* Bet Your Life - Rush


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> *You* Bet Your Life - Rush




*Bet *She's Not Your Girlfriend - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Paul (Sep 14, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Bet *She's Not Your Girlfriend - Pet Shop Boys



Take a *Friend* - Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 14, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Bet *She's Not Your Girlfriend - Pet Shop Boys



Other Guys *Girl*s-Dave Edmunds


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> Take a *Friend* - Rush





Dr Skimeister said:


> Other Guys *Girl*s-Dave Edmunds





My Best *Friend*'s *Girl*friend - The Cars


----------



## Rushski (Sep 14, 2007)

*Best* I Can - Rush

Take that Paul...


----------



## Paul (Sep 14, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Best* I Can - Rush
> 
> Take that Paul...



*I* Think I'm Going Bald - Rush

:razz:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> *I* Think I'm Going Bald - Rush
> 
> :razz:




*Bald *Headed Woman - The Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 14, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Bald *Headed Woman - The Who



*Woman* Is The Nigger Of The World-John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Rushski (Sep 14, 2007)

Half the *World* - Rush


----------



## prisnah (Sep 14, 2007)

*Half* Bad- Van Halen


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 14, 2007)

*Half *the world - Rush


----------



## ckofer (Sep 15, 2007)

Eyes Of *The World*
_GD_


----------



## Terry (Sep 15, 2007)

Sight for sore *eyes* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> Sight for sore *eyes* - Aerosmith



Doctor My *Eyes*-Jackson Browne


----------



## Terry (Sep 15, 2007)

Rock n roll *doctor* - Black Sabbath


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> Rock n roll *doctor* - Black Sabbath



I Love Rock and Roll by Joan Jett


----------



## roark (Sep 15, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I Love Rock and Roll by Joan Jett


*Roll* the Bones - Rush

I had to get in on the Rush fest here.:razz:


----------



## ckofer (Sep 16, 2007)

Bad To The *Bone
**George Thorogood & The Destroyers*


----------



## Terry (Sep 16, 2007)

*Bone* against steel - 38 Special


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Bone* against steel - 38 Special



*Steel* Claw-Tina Turner


----------



## roark (Sep 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Steel* Claw-Tina Turner


Fistful of *Steel* - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Rushski (Sep 16, 2007)

Ten Thousand *Fist*s - Disturbed


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Ten Thousand *Fist*s - Disturbed



30 *Thousand* Pounds Of Bananas-Harry Chapin


----------



## Terry (Sep 16, 2007)

Apples, peaches, *bananas* and pears - The Monkeys


----------



## ckofer (Sep 16, 2007)

*Peaches*
_Presidents of The USA


_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Peaches*
> _Presidents of The USA
> _



Georgia *Peaches *- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Terry (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet *Georgia* brown - the Beatles


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2007)

Terry said:


> Sweet *Georgia* brown - the Beatles



*Sweet *Bonnie *Brown *- Velvet Underground


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Sweet *Bonnie *Brown *- Velvet Underground



*Sweet* Jane-Lou Reed


----------



## Rushski (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sweet* Miracle - Rush


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Sweet* Miracle - Rush




The *Miracle* - Mark Isham (Miracle Motion Picture Sountrack)

("Miracle" - The 2004 film about the "miracle on ice" and one of Lake Placid's finest moments (the hockey tournament, *NOT* the movie).)


----------



## Rushski (Sep 17, 2007)

Waiting for a *Miracle* - Jon Butcher


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Waiting for a *Miracle* - Jon Butcher



*Waiting* On A Friend-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Waiting* On A Friend-The Rolling Stones



You've Got a *Friend* - James Taylor


----------



## Terry (Sep 17, 2007)

*You've* got to hide your love away - Beach Boys


----------



## Rushski (Sep 17, 2007)

Washed *Away* - Tom Cochrane


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 17, 2007)

Give it *AWAY* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 18, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Give it *AWAY* - Red Hot Chili Peppers




I'm Gonna *Give It *- Pretty Willie


----------



## Terry (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you *gonna* go my way - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> Are you *gonna* go my way - Lenny Kravitz



One *Way* Out-The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Rushski (Sep 18, 2007)

*One* Little Victory - Rush


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *One* Little Victory - Rush



*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> *Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix



Mother's *Little* Helper-Johnny Dowd (yes...a remake of the Stones song. If you can find it, worth the listen)


----------



## ckofer (Sep 18, 2007)

*Mother*less Child
_Eric Clapton_


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Mother*less Child
> _Eric Clapton_



Voodoo Child (slight return) - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Rushski (Sep 19, 2007)

Homeless *Child* - Dave Sharp


----------



## Terry (Sep 19, 2007)

Last *child *- Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2007)

Terry said:


> Last *child *- Aerosmith



*Last* Train To Clarksville-The Monkeys


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Last* Train To Clarksville-The Monkeys




Peace *Train* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Rushski (Sep 19, 2007)

*Peace* Frog - The Doors


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Peace* Frog - The Doors




*Frog* Prince - Keane


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 19, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Frog* Prince - Keane



*Prince* of Spades - Dispatch


----------



## Paul (Sep 19, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> *Prince* of Spades - Dispatch



Ace of *Spades* - Motorhead


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> Ace of *Spades* - Motorhead




Queen of *Spades *- Styx


----------



## Paul (Sep 19, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Queen of *Spades *- Styx



*Queen* of the Reich - Queensryche


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Queen* of the Reich - Queensryche



Little *Queen*ie-Chuck Berry


----------



## Rushski (Sep 19, 2007)

*Little* Dreamer - Van Halen


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 20, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Little* Dreamer - Van Halen




Don't Fall In Love With A *Dreamer *- Kenny Rogers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Don't Fall In Love With A *Dreamer *- Kenny Rogers



*Fall*ing Up-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Rushski (Sep 20, 2007)

*Up* the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 20, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Up* the Junction - Squeeze



Conjunction *Junction *- Schoolhouse Rock


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Conjunction *Junction *- Schoolhouse Rock



Tuxedo *Junction*-Glen Miller And His Orchestra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 23, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tuxedo *Junction*-Glen Miller And His Orchestra



just to bump this.....

Overall *Junction*-Albert King


----------



## Terry (Sep 23, 2007)

Villanova *junction* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 23, 2007)

Obviously we're having a problem with the word junction...

Spaghetti Junction - Outkast

...so I hope somebody has one for spaghetti


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 24, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Obviously we're having a problem with the word junction...
> 
> Spaghetti Junction - Outkast
> 
> ...so I hope somebody has one for spaghetti




*Spaghetti *Western Swing - Brad Paisley


----------



## Terry (Sep 24, 2007)

Texas *swing* - Clay Walker


----------



## Rushski (Sep 24, 2007)

*Swing*in' Party - The Replacements


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 24, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Swing*in' Party - The Replacements



Ubu Dance *Party*-Pere Ubu


----------



## Terry (Sep 24, 2007)

Here for the *party* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> Here for the *party* - Gretchen Wilson



The Stranger by Billy Joel


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 24, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Stranger by Billy Joel



People Are *Strange* - The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 24, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> People Are *Strange* - The Doors



*People* Get Ready-Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *People* Get Ready-Curtis Mayfield



Get Ready - Sublime


----------



## Terry (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ready* an' willing - Whitesnake


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 25, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Ready* an' willing - Whitesnake



Ready, *Willing*, Cain and Able - The Paper Chase


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Ready, *Willing*, Cain and Able - The Paper Chase



Adam Raised A *Cain*-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Adam Raised A *Cain*-Bruce Springsteen





Raised by a Skibum by Grilled Steeze Sandwich


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 25, 2007)

Theme from Burnt Weeny *Sandwich* - Frank Zappa


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 26, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Theme from Burnt Weeny *Sandwich* - Frank Zappa




*Burnt *- Del The Funky Homosapien


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Burnt *- Del The Funky Homosapien



*Burn*ing Down The House-Talking Heads


----------



## Terry (Sep 27, 2007)

*House* rent blues - George Thorogood and the destroyers


----------



## YardSaleDad (Sep 27, 2007)

Terry said:


> *House* rent blues - George Thorogood and the destroyers



Our *House* - Crosby Stills Nash & Young


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 27, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Our *House* - Crosby Stills Nash & Young


 
Our house - Mad(steezy)ness


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

*Mad* Steezen - Matchbox20





I crack me up


----------



## Terry (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't get *mad*, get even - Aerosmith


----------



## Terry (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't *even* know your name - Alan Jackson
I had to post it to get #2000 on this thread


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 28, 2007)

Terry said:


> I don't *even* know your name - Alan Jackson
> I had to post it to get #2000 on this thread


 
"*Don't *fear the reaper"  Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Rushski (Sep 28, 2007)

*Fear*less Leader - Soul Asylum


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Fear*less Leader - Soul Asylum



*Leader* Of The Pack-The Shangri-Las


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Leader* Of The Pack-The Shangri-Las




Lookin' For A *Leader *- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Lookin' For A *Leader *- Neil Young



*Lookin' * For A Love-Neil Young


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 29, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Lookin' *For A Love-Neil Young


 
*Lookin' for a love *- J. Geils Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 30, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Lookin' for a love *- J. Geils Band



I Still Haven't Found What I'm *Lookin*g For-U2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Still Haven't Found What I'm *Lookin*g For-U2




What You Know About That by TI


----------



## Terry (Oct 2, 2007)

Just *what* I needed - The Cars


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 2, 2007)

Terry said:


> Just *what* I needed - The Cars


 
"*What* do you want from life?"  The Tubes


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> "What do you want from *life*?"  The Tubes




"18 and Life", skid row


----------



## Paul (Oct 2, 2007)

drjeff said:


> "18 and Life", slaughter



I'm *Eighteen* - Alice Cooper


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 2, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'm *Eighteen* - Alice Cooper


 
*I'm* a man - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 2, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *I'm* a man - Spencer Davis Group



Space*man*-Harry Nilsson


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Space*man*-Harry Nilsson


 
Outta' *space*  -  Billy Preston  (This was the theme for the Boston Sports show 5 on Sports)


----------



## Terry (Oct 3, 2007)

*Space* Truckin' - Deep Purple


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 3, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Space* Truckin' - Deep Purple


 
*Space *Cowboy - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Rushski (Oct 3, 2007)

*Space*boy - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Space*boy - Smashing Pumpkins



Excitable *Boy* - Warren Zevon


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 3, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Excitable *Boy* - Warren Zevon



Mannish *Boy* - Muddy Waters


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 3, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Mannish *Boy* - Muddy Waters



The *Boy* With the Arab Strap-Belle & Sebastian


----------



## ckofer (Oct 3, 2007)

Jet *Boy* Jet Girl
_Elton Montello_


----------



## Terry (Oct 5, 2007)

*Jet* airliner - Steve Miller


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Jet* airliner - Steve Miller



We Want The *Air*waves-Ramones


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> We Want The *Air*waves-Ramones



*The* Bash - The Dixie Dregs


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 5, 2007)

Can we issue a moratorium on using the words "the", "a", and "and" (haha) as the linking words? Kind of spoils the fun.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 5, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Can we issue a moratorium on using the words "the", "a", and "and" (haha) as the linking words? Kind of spoils the fun.



Got my vote......



sledhaulingmedic said:


> *The* Bash - The Dixie Dregs



*Ash*es To *Ash*es-David Bowie


----------



## Terry (Oct 6, 2007)

We'll sweep out the *ashes* - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 7, 2007)

Terry said:


> We'll sweep out the *ashes* - Emmylou Harris



O Mary Don't You *Weep*-Bruce Springsteen And The Seeger Sessions Band


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> O Mary Don't You *Weep*-Bruce Springsteen And The Seeger Sessions Band



Don't go breaking my heart by Elton John and the one crazy lady from the 70s..


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't go breaking my heart by Elton John and the one crazy lady from the 70s..



Closer to the Heart - Rush


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 8, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Closer to the Heart - Rush



Straight from the *heart* - Little Feat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Straight from the *heart* - Little Feat



A Steady *Heart*-Malcolm Holcombe


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A Steady *Heart*-Malcolm Holcombe



Rock Steady by some 80s group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Rock Steady by some 80s group



Do you mean Bad Company from the early '70's?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do you mean Bad Company from the early '70's?



Maybe..it goes..rock rock steady steady rocking all night long..


----------



## ckofer (Oct 8, 2007)

*Rock *Lobster
_B52s_


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 9, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Rock *Lobster
> _B52s_



Rock On - David Essex


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Rock On - David Essex



*Rock* N Roll Nigger-Patti Smith Group


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 10, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rock* N Roll Nigger-Patti Smith Group



Iraq And *Roll* - Clint Black


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 10, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Maybe..it goes..rock rock steady steady rocking all night long..



The answer is "Rock Steady" by The Whispers.

Ladies on this board, who wants to rock steady with these guys?




I looked at you, you stole my heart
You were all that I anticipated
I wanted you, every part
But I knew love would be complicated

I begin to touch, but you wouldn’t let it
It never seemed to be the right time
I started to give up down to the limit
And then you changed your mind, whoa...

And we begin to rock steady
Steady rockin’ all night long
And we begin to rock steady
Rockin’ till the break of dawn

Rock (Ooh) steady
Steady rockin’ all night long
Rock steady
Rockin’ till the break of dawn

You looked at me, to my surprise
You were too anticipating
I should have known, it was in your eyes
That you were gettin’ tired of waiting

You wanted me so much, but I didn’t get it
How could a fellow be so blind
I started to give up, but love wouldn’t let it
Then you walked into my life

And we begin to rock steady
Steady rockin’ all night long
And we begin to rock steady
Rockin’ till the break of dawn

Rock (Ooh) steady
Steady rockin’ all night long (All night long)
Rock steady
Rockin’ till the break of dawn (Rockin’ till the break of dawn)

Ooh dooba dooba da

Rock
(Steady, baby, rock steady, baby)
Ooh, rock
(Steady, baby, rock steady, baby)

Rock
Ooh, rock

You wanted me so much, but I didn’t get it
How could a fellow be so blind
I started to give up, but love wouldn’t let it
Then you walked into my life

And we begin to rock steady
Steady rockin’ all night long
And we begin to rock steady
Rockin’ till the break of dawn (Rockin’ till the break of dawn)

Rock (Ooh) steady
Steady rockin’ all night long (All night long)
Rock steady
Rockin’ till the break of dawn (Everybody)

Rock (Steady rock) steady (St-st-st-steady rock)
Steady rockin’ all night long (Everybody steady rockin’)
Rock steady
Rockin’ till the break of dawn (Rockin’ till the break of dawn)

(Everybody steady rockin’)


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 10, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Iraq And *Roll* - Clint Black



Rollin' and Tumblin' - Clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Rollin' and Tumblin' - Clapton



*Roll* Another Number (For The Road)-Neil Young


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Roll* Another Number (For The Road)-Neil Young




*Roll *Another Joint - Tom Petty


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Roll *Another Joint - Tom Petty



Rip This *Joint*-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Roll *Another Joint - Tom Petty



Isn't the name of that song actually "You Don't Know How it Feels"? I think Roll Another Joint is a common misnomer of the song but whatever I'll go with it and say...



Dr Skimeister said:


> Rip This *Joint*-The Rolling Stones



Smoke Two Joints - Sublime


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Isn't the name of that song actually "You Don't Know How it Feels"? I think Roll Another Joint is a common misnomer of the song but whatever I'll go with it and say...
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke Two Joints - Sublime



*Smoke! Smoke! Smoke!*(That Cigarette)-Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Smoke! Smoke! Smoke!*(That Cigarette)-Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen



*Smoke* on the water - Deep Purple.  (Hardly worthy of following a Commander Cody Song.  (A personal favorite: "Semi Truck"))


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 13, 2007)

Wade in The water - Ramsey lewis


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wade in The water - Ramsey lewis





Water Runs Dry by Boyz 2 Men


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 13, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Water Runs Dry by Boyz 2 Men



Look at Granny *run* - Ry Cooder  (A song about Viagra before it was even a reality.)


----------



## ckofer (Oct 13, 2007)

Boomin' *Granny *
_Beastie Boys_


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 13, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Boomin' *Granny *
> _Beastie Boys_



Greasy *Granny*'s Gopher Gravy - Gov't Mule


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 14, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Greasy *Granny*'s Gopher Gravy - Gov't Mule



Nicotine & *Gravy*-Beck


----------



## Terry (Oct 14, 2007)

Children of the *grav*e - Black Sabbath


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> Children of the *grav*e - Black Sabbath




*Children Of The *World - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 15, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Children Of The *World - Backstreet Boys



Sitting on Top *of the World* - Cream


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 15, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Sitting on Top *of the World* - Cream



When Canyons Ruled The *World*-Butch Walker And The Lets Go Out Tonights (my favorite band name of 2006)


----------



## Paul (Oct 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> When Canyons Ruled The *World*-Butch Walker And The Lets Go Out Tonights (my favorite band name of 2006)



*When* the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> *When* the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin



Bad *Breaks* - B.B. King


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 17, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Bad *Breaks* - B.B. King



*Break*in' Up - G. Love


----------



## Terry (Oct 17, 2007)

*Breakin'* loose - 38 Special


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Breakin'* loose - 38 Special



*Breakin*g Down The Barriers-Elton John


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Breakin*g Down The Barriers-Elton John




When The Sh*t Goes *Down *- Cypress Hill


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 17, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> When The Sh*t Goes *Down *- Cypress Hill



B*tches Ain't Sh*t - Dr. Dre


----------



## roark (Oct 17, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> B*tches Ain't *Sh*t* - Dr. Dre


Feel Like *Shit*... Deja Vu - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## ckofer (Oct 17, 2007)

roark said:


> Feel Like *Shit*... Deja Vu - Suicidal Tendencies



*Feel like *a Stranger
_GD_


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Feel like *a Stranger
> _GD_



Goodbye *Stranger* - Supertramp


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Goodbye *Strang*er - Supertramp



*Strange* Brew -  Cream


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 18, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Strange* Brew -  Cream



People Are *Strange*-The Doors   (if you don't believe me, just read the majority of the posts on AZ from the last 24 hours)


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> People Are *Strange*-The Doors   (if you don't believe me, just read the majority of the posts on AZ from the last 24 hours)



*Strange* Days - The Doors


----------



## ckofer (Oct 18, 2007)

*Days *Between
_GD_


----------



## Rushski (Oct 19, 2007)

Beneath, *Between* and Behind - RUSH


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 19, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Beneath, *Between* and Behind - RUSH



*Behind* Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## Terry (Oct 20, 2007)

Sight for sore *eyes* - Aerosmith


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 20, 2007)

Terry said:


> Sight for sore *eyes* - Aerosmith



*Eyes* of the World - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> *Eyes* of the World - Grateful Dead



It's the End of the *World* as We Know It (And I Feel Fine)-R.E.M.


----------



## Terry (Oct 21, 2007)

Brave new *world *- Iron Maden


----------



## ckofer (Oct 21, 2007)

*New *Speedway Boogie
_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 21, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *New *Speedway Boogie
> _GD_



*New* Cooter *Boogie*-Southern Culture On The Skids


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 21, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *New* Cooter *Boogie*-Southern Culture On The Skids




*Boogie* on Reggae Women-Stevie Wonder


----------



## ckofer (Oct 21, 2007)

*Boogie* oogie oogie
_A Taste of Honey

_(It scares me that I know this)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 21, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Boogie* oogie oogie
> _A Taste of Honey
> 
> _(It scares me that I know this)



Tube Snake *Boogie*-ZZ Top


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 21, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tube Snake *Boogie*-ZZ Top



Tube - Phish


----------



## ckofer (Oct 21, 2007)

Ban The *Tube* Top 
_Reel Big Fish_


----------



## Terry (Oct 22, 2007)

Bad boy *boogie* - AC/DC


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 22, 2007)

Terry said:


> Bad boy *boogie* - AC/DC



Tripe Faced *Boogie* - Little Feat


----------



## Terry (Oct 23, 2007)

Two *faced* preacher - Hank Williams


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 23, 2007)

Terry said:


> Two *faced* preacher - Hank Williams



Son Of A *Preacher* Man-Joan Osborne


----------



## ckofer (Oct 23, 2007)

*Son Of A *Sailor
_Jimmy Buffett_


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 23, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Son Of A *Sailor
> _Jimmy Buffett_



Lost *Sailor *- GD


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 23, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Lost *Sailor *- GD




Drunken *Sailor *- Great Big Sea


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 23, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Drunken *Sailor *- Great Big Sea



*Drunken* Angel-Lucinda Williams


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 23, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Drunken* Angel-Lucinda Williams



*Sail*in' Shoes - Little Feat


----------



## Rushski (Oct 23, 2007)

Those *Shoes* - The Eagles


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 23, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Those *Shoes* - The Eagles



Blue Suede Shoes - The King


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 23, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Blue Suede Shoes - The King



Tangled up in *Blue* - Bob Dylan

(I must have combined the "Word Association thread" with this one on my last entry :dunce


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 23, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Tangled up in *Blue* - Bob Dylan
> 
> (I must have combined the "Word Association thread" with this one on my last entry :dunce



*Up* Up and Away- The 5th dimension


----------



## ckofer (Oct 23, 2007)

*Mississippi Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo*

_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 23, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Mississippi Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo*
> 
> _GD_



*Mississippi* Boll Weevil-North Mississippi All Stars


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mississippi* Boll Weevil-North Mississippi All Stars



for the sake of a bump....

*Miss* William's Guitar-The Jayhawks


----------



## ckofer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Miss* Brown*'s* Teahouse
_String Cheese Incident_


----------



## Terry (Oct 26, 2007)

*Teahouse* on the tracks - Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Teahouse* on the tracks - Steely Dan



The *Tracks* Of My Tears-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Tracks* Of My Tears-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles



*The Tears* of a Clown
_Smokey Robinson and The Miracles_


----------



## Terry (Oct 30, 2007)

Up to my ears in *tears* - Alan Jackson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> Up to my ears in *tears* - Alan Jackson



Open *Up* The Gates-Hamell On Trial


----------



## ckofer (Oct 30, 2007)

Split *Open* and Melt
_Phish_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 30, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Split *Open* and Melt
> _Phish_



Wide *Open* Wide-From Good Homes


----------



## Terry (Oct 31, 2007)

Into the great *wide open* - Tom Petty


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 31, 2007)

Terry said:


> Into the great *wide open* - Tom Petty



*Open* all night - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Rushski (Oct 31, 2007)

In the Dead of the *Night* - Dave Sharp


----------



## ckofer (Oct 31, 2007)

One More Saturday *Night
*_GD_


----------



## Terry (Nov 1, 2007)

*Saturday* in the park - Chicago


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 1, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Saturday* in the park - Chicago



*Saturday* Night's Alright (For Fighting)-Elton John


----------



## Terry (Nov 1, 2007)

Worth *fighting* for - Kris Kristoferson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 2, 2007)

Terry said:


> Worth *fighting* for - Kris Kristoferson



For What It's *Worth*-Stephen Stills


----------



## Terry (Nov 2, 2007)

He ain't *worth* missing - Toby Keith


----------



## bill2ski (Nov 4, 2007)

_*Ain't*_ that a shame - Fats Domino


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> _*Ain't*_ that a shame - Fats Domino



Ain't Nothing But a Gangstah Party by Snoop Dogg and Tu-Pac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 4, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ain't Nothing But a Gangstah Party by Snoop Dogg and Tu-Pac



*Nothing* From *Nothing*-Billy Preston


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Nothing* From *Nothing*-Billy Preston



*From* The Ritz To The Rubble- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## ckofer (Nov 4, 2007)

Far *From* Me
_GD_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Far *From* Me
> _GD_



"You're so *far* away" Dire Straits


----------



## Terry (Nov 4, 2007)

If you *ain't* lovin' you *ain't* livin' - George Strait


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> If you *ain't* lovin' you *ain't* livin' - George Strait



U and Dat..by E-40


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 5, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> U and Dat..by E-40



Dirt Track *Dat*e-Southern Culture On The Skids


----------



## ckofer (Nov 5, 2007)

Caution         (Do Not Stop On *Track*s)
_GD_


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2007)

You can't *stop* rock and roll - Twisted Sister


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 5, 2007)

Terry said:


> You can't *stop* rock and roll - Twisted Sister



*Rock and roll* Doctor - Little Feat


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2007)

*Rock and roll doctor* - Black Sabbath


----------



## ckofer (Nov 6, 2007)

Calling *Dr*. Love
_KISS_


----------



## Terry (Nov 6, 2007)

Muscle of *love* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 6, 2007)

Terry said:


> Muscle of *love* - Alice Cooper



I Can't *Love* You Any More-Lyle *Love*tt


----------



## ckofer (Nov 7, 2007)

*I Can't* Get No Satisfaction
_some oldies band, forgot the name_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *I Can't* Get No Satisfaction
> _some oldies band, forgot the name_



song is actually called "Satisfaction", originally done by the Rolling Stones, campy cover done by Devo....

*I Can't* Help Myself-John Fogarty


----------



## ckofer (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay so I cheated a little. At least I didn't leapfrog anybody (Terry :razz -

back to work here

*Help* On The Way
_GD_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 8, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Okay so I cheated a little. At least I didn't leapfrog anybody (Terry :razz -
> 
> back to work here
> 
> ...



*Help* The Beatles


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

Helpless - CSNY


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Helpless - CSNY



*Helpless*ly Hoping-CSN&Y


----------



## Brettski (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Helpless*ly Hoping-CSN&Y



Don't worry, be Happy - Bobby McFerin


----------



## ckofer (Nov 11, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Don't worry, be Happy - Bobby McFerin




Hey Brettski, we've got rules. :smash:

Why *Worry
*_Dire Straits_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 11, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Hey Brettski, we've got rules. :smash:
> 
> Why *Worry
> *_Dire Straits_




*Why* does love got to be so sad? - Derek and the Dominoes


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 11, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Why* does love got to be so sad? - Derek and the Dominoes



My favorite Clapton tune!

*Love *me tender - Elvis


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 11, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> My favorite Clapton tune!
> 
> *Love *me tender - Elvis




(*Love *Is) The *Tender *Trap - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 11, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> (*Love *Is) The *Tender *Trap - Frank Sinatra



*Tender*ness On The Block-Warren Zevon


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Tender*ness On The Block-Warren Zevon



Try a little *tenderness* Otis Reading


----------



## Terry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Little* duece coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Little* duece coupe - Beach Boys



Forty *Deuce*-Black 47


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Forty *Deuce*-Black 47



*Forty *Shades of Green - The Man in Black


----------



## Rushski (Nov 15, 2007)

The *Green* Knight - Rush (never released, does it count?)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2007)

Rushski said:


> The *Green* Knight - Rush (never released, does it count?)



The Village *Green* Preservation Society-The Kinks


----------



## ckofer (Nov 15, 2007)

Sun *Green*
_Neil Young_


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Sun *Green*
> _Neil Young_



Children of the *Sun* - Billy Thorpe


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2007)

*Children* of the moon - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 16, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Children* of the moon - The Alan Parsons Project



Motherless *Child*-Eric Clapton


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

*O-o-h Child*- The Five Stairsteps


----------



## ckofer (Nov 16, 2007)

Voodoo *Child* (Slight Return)
_Jimi Hendrix_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 16, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Voodoo *Child* (Slight Return)
> _Jimi Hendrix_



Hoodoo *Voodoo*-Billy Bragg & Wilco  (originally written by Woody Guthrie)


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 16, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hoodoo *Voodoo*-Billy Bragg & Wilco  (originally written by Woody Guthrie)



Deep in my *voodoo* - The Radiators


----------



## Terry (Nov 17, 2007)

*deep* in the hole - AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2007)

Terry said:


> *deep* in the hole - AC/DC



There's A *Hole*-John Doe


----------



## Terry (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hole* in my soul - Aerosmith


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Hole* in my soul - Aerosmith



*Soul *Serenade - Derek Trucks band (yes, I know it's a cover)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Soul *Serenade - Derek Trucks band (yes, I know it's a cover)



Moonlight *Serenade*-Glenn Miller Orchestra


----------



## ckofer (Nov 18, 2007)

Midnight *Moonlight*
_Old and In The Way_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 19, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Midnight *Moonlight*
> _Old and In The Way_



*Moonlight* on Vermont  - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 19, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Moonlight* on Vermont  - Captain Beefheart



Mr. *Moonlight*-The Beatles


----------



## Paul (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Mr. *Moonlight*-The Beatles



*Mr.* Self-Destruct - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Mr.* Self-Destruct - Nine Inch Nails



Dear *Mister* Fantasy - Traffic


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 19, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Dear *Mister* Fantasy - Traffic



*Dear* Catastrophy Waitress-Belle & Sebastian


----------



## ckofer (Nov 19, 2007)

*Dear *Prudence
_Ratdog _


----------



## Terry (Nov 21, 2007)

Martha my *dear* - Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 21, 2007)

Terry said:


> Martha my *dear* - Beatles



Little *Martha*-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2007)

Little Latin Lupe Lu---Mitch ryder


----------



## Terry (Nov 23, 2007)

*Little* Sheba - 38 Special


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> *Little* Sheba - 38 Special



*Little* Sister-Ry Cooder


----------



## Terry (Nov 24, 2007)

*Sister* golden hair - America


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2007)

"gimme a head 'o HAIR ", long beautuful HAIR-- the Cowsills


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 24, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> "gimme a head 'o HAIR ", long beautuful HAIR-- the Cowsills



*Gimme* back my bullets  -  Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2007)

Gimme Shelter - the stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 24, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Gimme* back my bullets  -  Lynyrd Skynyrd



*Back* To The Island-Leon Russell & The Shelter People


----------



## ckofer (Nov 24, 2007)

Thunder *Island*
_Jay Ferguson_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2007)

Thunder and lightning -- various artists


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 24, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thunder and lightning -- various artists



Chain *Lightning* .38 Special


----------



## ckofer (Nov 24, 2007)

Lazy *Lightning*
_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 24, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Lazy *Lightning*
> _GD_



1952 Vincent Black *Lightning*-Richard Thompson


----------



## Terry (Nov 25, 2007)

Long *black* train - Josh Turner


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 25, 2007)

Terry said:


> Long *black* train - Josh Turner



*Train* in vane (vein?) - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 25, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Train* in vane (vein?) - The Clash



It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A *Train* To Cry-David Bromberg (actually a Bob Dylan song)


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A *Train* To Cry-David Bromberg (actually a Bob Dylan song)



Two  *train*s -Little Feat


----------



## Terry (Nov 25, 2007)

Runaway *trains* - Tom Petty


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 25, 2007)

Terry said:


> Runaway *trains* - Tom Petty



She's A *Runaway*-BoDeans


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 25, 2007)

She's about a mover -- Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## ckofer (Nov 26, 2007)

Gotta Stop Messin' *About*
_Prince_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 26, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Gotta Stop Messin' *About*
> _Prince_



*Mess* Around-Eilen Jewel (I think she's from Amherst, or somewhere in MA)


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mess* Around-Eilen Jewel (I think she's from Amherst, or somewhere in MA)



Dance this *mess* around - The B-52's


----------



## Paul (Nov 26, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Dance this *mess* around - The B-52's



Don't Mess *Around* With Jim - Jim Croce


----------



## ckofer (Nov 26, 2007)

Runaway *Jim*
_Phish_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 26, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Runaway *Jim*
> _Phish_



My little *runaway* - Bonnie Raitt (yes, I know it's a cover)


----------



## Brettski (Nov 27, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> My little *runaway* - Bonnie Raitt (yes, I know it's a cover)



Hey, Hey, My, My


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 27, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Hey, Hey, My, My



*My My, Hey Hey* (Out Of The Blue)-Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2007)

HEY mr tambourine man ----Bob Dylan


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 27, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> HEY mr tambourine man ----Bob Dylan



*Hey Mr.* Space*man* - The Byrds


----------



## Brettski (Nov 27, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Hey Mr.* Space*man* - The Byrds



Space Oddity - Bowie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 27, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Space Oddity - Bowie



Lost In *Space*-Neil Young


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2007)

Space Race - Billy Preston


----------



## ckofer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Space* Cowboy
_Steve Miller Band_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Space* Cowboy
> _Steve Miller Band_



Outta' *space* - Billy Preston (back attach!)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 28, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Outta' *space* - Billy Preston (back attach!)



*Outta'* The Bag-John Cale


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 28, 2007)

*Outta* Love Again - Van Halen


----------



## ckofer (Nov 29, 2007)

Alone *Again* (Naturally)
_[SIZE=-1]Gilbert O'Sullivan[/SIZE]_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Alone *Again* (Naturally)
> _[SIZE=-1]Gilbert O'Sullivan[/SIZE]_



*Alone* in the dark - John Hiatt


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 29, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Alone* in the dark - John Hiatt



*Dark* Horse-George Harrison


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

A HORSE with no name -America


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 29, 2007)

Pride (In the *Name* of Love) - U2


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

-- Stop IN THE NAME of love ---------------gawd awful the Supremes


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> *Pride* (In the *Name* of Love) - U2



My *Name* Is VS. Engel (Eminem VS. Rammstein Remix, From Southpark - Theme) - Rammstein


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2007)

davidhowland14 said:


> My *Name* Is VS. Engel (Eminem VS. Rammstein Remix, From Southpark - Theme) - Rammstein



*My* Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

My Heart Is An Apple - The Arcade Fire

can we use parts of words? like

Transcen*ding* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 29, 2007)

davidhowland14 said:


> My Heart Is An Apple - The Arcade Fire
> 
> can we use parts of words? like
> 
> Transcen*ding* - Red Hot Chili Peppers



Scrapple from the *apple* - Charlie Parker


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 29, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Scrapple from the *apple* - Charlie Parker



Piece Of *Crap*-Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

In Pieces - Linkin Park


----------



## ckofer (Nov 29, 2007)

*Piece
*_ZZ Top_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Piece
> *_ZZ Top_



American *Pie*-Don McLean


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

Lost in America - Alice Cooper


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

Breakfast in AMERICA--------Supertramp


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 29, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Breakfast in AMERICA--------Supertramp



*Breakfast* in Bed - Tamarac


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

The Breakfast song -- the Newsboys


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

Song Remains The Same - Zeppelin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

the Immigrant song -led zep


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

night of the long knives - ac/dc


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

The LONG run--eagles


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna' Rock and Roll) - AC/DC


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 29, 2007)

The *Way* It Is - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Terry (Nov 30, 2007)

All *I t*hink about is you - America


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> All *I t*hink about is you - America



That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven *All* Day)-Louis Armstrong


----------



## ckofer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here Comes Sunshine 
_GD_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2007)

Good DAY SUNSHINE


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 30, 2007)

sunshine - matt costa


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sunshine* on my Shoulder - John Denver

(didn't leave many words to work with there!)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 30, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> *Sunshine* on my Shoulder - John Denver
> 
> (didn't leave many words to work with there!)



*Sunshine* (Go Away Today)-Jonathan Edwards


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 30, 2007)

Give It Away - RHCP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 1, 2007)

davidhowland14 said:


> Give It Away - RHCP



*Give* Peace A Chance-Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 1, 2007)

PEACE -ful  easy feelin---------------the eagles


----------



## ckofer (Dec 1, 2007)

*Easy *Wind
_GD


_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 1, 2007)

The WIND cries Mary---  Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 1, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> The WIND cries Mary---  Jimmy Hendrix



*Mary*, Queen Of Arkansas-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 1, 2007)

rocket queen - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Terry (Dec 2, 2007)

*Rocket* to stardom - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## ckofer (Dec 2, 2007)

*Rocket* Love
_Stevie Wonder_


----------



## Terry (Dec 2, 2007)

Muscle of *love* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2007)

Power of Love -- Huey Lewis


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 2, 2007)

*Love* Gun - KISS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 2, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> *Love* Gun - KISS



Roland The Headless Thompson *Gun*ner-Warren Zevon


----------



## Terry (Dec 2, 2007)

*Headless* cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2007)

Southern CROSS--Crosby , Stills and Nash


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 2, 2007)

*Southern* Man- Neil Young


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nowhere Man - Beatles


----------



## ckofer (Dec 2, 2007)

Rubber Band *Man*
_The Spinners_


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 2, 2007)

my lovely *man* - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2007)

Working Man ----RUSH


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Working Man ----RUSH



I'm Waiting For The *Man*-Velvet Underground


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2007)

Trouble Man - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 2, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Trouble Man - Marvin Gaye



*Trouble* You Can't Fool Me-Ry Cooder


----------



## ckofer (Dec 2, 2007)

Ship of *Fool*s
_GD_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 3, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Ship of *Fool*s
> _GD_



*Fools* in Love - Joe Jackson


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 3, 2007)

My *Love* is Killing Me - The Red Elvises


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> My *Love* is Killing Me - The Red Elvises



wow...The Red Elvises....saw these crazy Russian guys at Knowlton Riverfest some years ago...great band

The *Killing* Moon-Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 3, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> wow...The Red Elvises....saw these crazy Russian guys at Knowlton Riverfest some years ago...great band
> 
> The *Killing* Moon-Echo & The Bunnymen




Spanish *Moon* - Little Feat


----------



## ckofer (Dec 3, 2007)

Mountains of the *Moon
*_GD_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 3, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Mountains of the *Moon
> *_GD_



*Mountain* Jam


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2007)

Rocky MOUNTAIN high--- JOE WALSH --is da man !


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 3, 2007)

High on you - survivor


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

davidhowland14 said:


> High on you - survivor



I Have Been in *You* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> I Have Been in *You* - Frank Zappa



Dreaming Of *You*-The Coral


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2007)

Dreaming - Aerosmith


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2007)

MY Bad ------------DREAM On - aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> MY Bad ------------DREAM On - aerosmith



*On* A Night Like This-Bob Dylan


----------



## Terry (Dec 3, 2007)

Creatures of the *night* - Kiss


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2007)

Night Moves -- Bob Seeger and silver  bullett band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Night Moves -- Bob Seeger and silver  bullett band



Here Comes the *Night*-David Johansen


----------



## ckofer (Dec 3, 2007)

*The Night *They Drove Old Dixie Down
_The Band_


----------



## Terry (Dec 4, 2007)

If heaven ain't a lot like *dixie* - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Dec 4, 2007)

Terry said:


> If heaven ain't a lot like *dixie* - Hank Williams Jr.




I Bet *Heaven *Looks *A Lot Like *Talladega - Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2007)

Knockin on HEAVEN's door -----AXL Rose


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Knockin on HEAVEN's door -----AXL Rose



Anywhere Like *Heaven*-James Taylor


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2007)

HERE"S one  4 u DOC taking much editorial license tho ----Almost HEAVEN west Virginia !  really country froads by John Denver -- but hell couldn't resist


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> HERE"S one  4 u DOC taking much editorial license tho ----Almost HEAVEN west Virginia !  really country froads by John Denver -- but hell couldn't resist



that song is just called "Country Roads"....sung by 60,000 mostly inebriated Mountaineer fans after every home win

or check this one out....

*West Virginia*-John Linnell

from an album called "State Songs"....every song about a different state


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Meet *Virginia* - Train


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Meet *Virginia* - Train



*Meet* Me In The Middle-Continental Drifters


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Stuck in the *Middle* With You - Steelers Wheel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Stuck in the *Middle* With You - Steelers Wheel



*Stuck* Between Stations-The Hold Steady


----------



## Paul (Dec 4, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stuck* Between Stations-The Hold Steady



*Between* the Wheels - Rush


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Between* the Wheels - Rush



*Wheels* on fire - The Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Wheels* on fire - The Band



Ring Of *Fire*-June Carter Cash


----------



## ckofer (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fire *On The Mountain
_GD_


----------



## jct (Dec 4, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Fire *On The Mountain
> _GD_


 
*Mountain* Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 4, 2007)

jct said:


> *Mountain* Jam - The Allman Brothers Band



Great minds think alike: page 228


Fire on the *mountain* - The Marshall Tucker band


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 4, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Great minds think alike: page 228
> 
> 
> Fire on the *mountain* - The Marshall Tucker band



Light my *Fire* - The Doors


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 5, 2007)

New *Light* on Your Halo - Ellis Paul


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 5, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> New *Light* on Your Halo - Ellis Paul



Trick Of The *Light*-The Who


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 5, 2007)

A *Trick of the* Tail - Genesis


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> A *Trick of the* Tail - Genesis



A winter' *Tale*  -  Moody Blues


----------



## ckofer (Dec 5, 2007)

*Winter *Time
_Steve Miller_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Winter *Time
> _Steve Miller_



Hazy Shade of *Winter*-Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hazy Shade of *Winter*-Simon & Garfunkle



*Winter* in America - Gil Scott Heron


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 5, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *Winter* in America - Gil Scott Heron



Un-*America*n Blues-Popa Chubby


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 6, 2007)

*Blues* Never Fade Away - Elton John


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 6, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> *Blues* Never Fade Away - Elton John



Not *Fade Away*-Buddy Holly & The Crickets


----------



## ckofer (Dec 6, 2007)

Alabama Get*away
GD
*


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet Girl-- Stevie Nicks


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sweet Girl-- Stevie Nicks



*Girl* from ohio - The Outlaws


----------



## Terry (Dec 7, 2007)

Surfer *girl* - Beach Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2007)

Terry said:


> Surfer *girl* - Beach Boys



*Surfer* Joe And Moe The Sleaze-Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2007)

HEY JOE--numerous artists  but HENDRIX 4 sure


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> HEY JOE--numerous artists  but HENDRIX 4 sure



Killer *Joe* (Myles Davis, but I was thinking of Danny Gatton)


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 7, 2007)

*Killer* Queen — Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> *Killer* Queen — Queen



*Queen* Of The Roller Derby-Leon Russell


----------



## Brettski (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Queen* Of The Roller Derby-Leon Russell



Roller Derby Queen - Jin Croce


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 7, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Roller Derby Queen - Jin Croce



Mississippi *queen* - Mountain


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Mississippi *queen* - Mountain



Little *Miss* Can't Be Wrong-Spin Doctors


----------



## Terry (Dec 7, 2007)

There ain't nothin' *wrong* with the radio - Aaron Tippin


----------



## ckofer (Dec 7, 2007)

Video killed *the radio *star
_Buggles_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Video killed *the radio *star
> _Buggles_



Pirate *Radio*-John Hiatt


----------



## Terry (Dec 8, 2007)

A *pirate* looks at forty - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 8, 2007)

Terry said:


> A *pirate* looks at forty - Jimmy Buffet



What *Looks* Best On You-Dave Edmunds


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What *Looks* Best On You-Dave Edmunds



*What* do you want from life? - The Tubes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 10, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> *What* do you want from life? - The Tubes



Blues Stay Away *From* Me-Charlie Louvin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2007)

BLUES power --clapton aka Derek and the Dominos


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 10, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> BLUES power --clapton aka Derek and the Dominos



A Apolitical *Blues* - Lowell George/Little Feat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yer Blues -- John Lennon /Beatles


----------



## ckofer (Dec 10, 2007)

*Blue S*ky
_ABB_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucy in the SKY with diamonds-- Beatles


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 11, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lucy in the SKY with diamonds-- Beatles



Loose Lucy- GD


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Dec 11, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Loose Lucy- GD




Tales of *Lucy *Blue - Bob Seger System


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2007)

Tales of Brave Ulysses---Cream


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Dec 11, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tales of Brave Ulysses---Cream




Fake *Tales of *San Francisco - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2007)

if you're going to SAN FRANCISCO---  Scott McKenzie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 11, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> if you're going to SAN FRANCISCO---  Scott McKenzie



*Goin'* To New York-Climax Blues Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2007)

New York , New York-- sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 11, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> New York , New York-- sinatra



*New York* City-Maggie & Suzzy Roche


----------



## ckofer (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *New York* City-Maggie & Suzzy Roche



Living For The *City
*_Stevie Wonder


_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2007)

Hot Times Summer in the CITY --luvin spoonful


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 12, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hot Times Summer in the CITY --luvin spoonful



My *City* Of Ruins-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My *City* Of Ruins-Bruce Springsteen




*City Of* Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *City Of* Blinding Lights - U2



*Blind*ed By The *Light*-Manfred Mann Earth Band (doing a Springsteen song)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Blind*ed By The *Light*-Manfred Mann Earth Band (doing a Springsteen song)





She *Blinded* Me With Science - Thomas Dolby


----------



## Paul (Dec 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> She *Blinded* Me With Science - Thomas Dolby



*She* - KISS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> *She* - KISS



*She*-The Monkees


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *She*-The Monkees



SWLABR (*She* was like a Bearded Rainbow) -  Cream


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 13, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> SWLABR (*She* was like a Bearded Rainbow) -  Cream



Santa's *Beard*-They Might Be Giants

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Santa's *Beard*-They Might Be Giants
> 
> Ho Ho Ho



Santa Cluas is coming to town


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus-- Jimmy Boyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 13, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> I saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus-- Jimmy Boyd



What Will *Santa* Claus Say When He Finds Everybody Swingin'?-Louis Prima

http://play.rhapsody.com/album/jazz...efindseverybodyswingin?didAutoplayBounce=true


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2007)

Here comes Santa Claus--Gene Autry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 13, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Here comes Santa Claus--Gene Autry



The Man In The *Santa* Suit-Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2007)

Santa Baby-Eartha Kitt


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 14, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Santa Baby-Eartha Kitt



My *Baby* Does The Hanky Panky-Tommy James And The Shondells


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 14, 2007)

BABY did a Bad , bad thing-- Chris Issack


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 14, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> BABY did a Bad , bad thing-- Chris Issack



bbbbbbbbb...*Bad* To the Bone-George Thorogood And The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 14, 2007)

Bad Company -- by Bad company


----------



## ckofer (Dec 14, 2007)

*Bad, Bad *Leroy Brown
_Jim Croce_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 15, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Bad, Bad *Leroy Brown
> _Jim Croce_



*Brown* Sugar-Rolling Stones


----------



## Terry (Dec 15, 2007)

*Brown* eyed girl - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Cinnamon GIRL--Neil Young


----------



## Terry (Dec 15, 2007)

Never loved a *girl* - Aerosmith


----------



## ckofer (Dec 15, 2007)

*Never *Say* Never
*_Romeo Void_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 16, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Never *Say* Never
> *_Romeo Void_



*Never* Give An Inch-The Yayhoos


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2007)

NEVER been to Spain--  3 Dog Night


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 16, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> NEVER been to Spain--  3 Dog Night



*Never* Can Say Goodbye-Jackson 5


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2007)

What D'i  SAY --Ray Charles


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 18, 2007)

Say Say Say - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson


(ick, I feel dirty just for remembering that song)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2007)

Say that you love me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Say that you love me - Fleetwood Mac



Baby Don't *You Say You Love Me*-T-Bone Burnett


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2007)

Honey DON"T - Carl Perkins


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Honey DON"T - Carl Perkins



*Honey* Pie-The Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2007)

Slice o Your PIE-- Motley Crue


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Slice o Your PIE-- Motley Crue



*Pie*ce Of My Heart-Janis Joplin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2007)

there's Gonna be a HEART ache tonite- the Eagles


----------



## Brettski (Dec 18, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> there's Gonna be a HEART ache tonite- the Eagles



Heart of Gold - NY


----------



## bigbog (Dec 18, 2007)

*.....*

I Left My *Heart* In San Francisco - Tony Bennett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2007)

bigbog said:


> I Left My *Heart* In San Francisco - Tony Bennett



Fake Tales Of *San Francisco*-Arctic Monkeys


----------



## ckofer (Dec 19, 2007)

*San Francisco*
_Scott McKenzie


_


----------



## Terry (Dec 19, 2007)

*San* Antonio rose - Elvis


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 19, 2007)

The Rose - Bette Midler


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2007)

oops Wrong game --try --THE Confessor - Joe Walsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 19, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> oops Wrong game --try --THE Confessor - Joe Walsh



I *Confess*-The English Beat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2007)

I who have nothing - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Rushski (Dec 20, 2007)

*Nothing* Ever Happens - Del Amitri


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2007)

Rushski said:


> *Nothing* Ever Happens - Del Amitri



All Or *Nothing* At All-Frank Sinatra


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

ALL of my Love-  Led Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> ALL of my Love-  Led Zep



Fall In *Love* With Me-Iggy Pop


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

Love in an elevator--Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Love in an elevator--Aerosmith



*Love In* Vain-Rolling Stones


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

You're so VAIN- Carly Simon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> You're so VAIN- Carly Simon



Train In *Vain*-The Clash


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

Night train  - Guns  & Roses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Night train  - Guns  & Roses



Just Another *Night*-Ian Hunter


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

When the NIGHT comes - Joe Cocker


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> When the NIGHT comes - Joe Cocker



Here *Comes* Santa Claus-Gene Autry


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

Santa Claus is coming to town -Bing Crosby


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Santa Claus is coming to town -Bing Crosby



*Santa* Cruz (You're Not That Far)-The Thrills


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 21, 2007)

So *Far* Away - _Dire Straits_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2007)

Up Up & Away ---------------------5th Dimension


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 21, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Up Up & Away ---------------------5th Dimension



She Called *Up*-Crowded House


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2007)

She's a lady - Tom Jones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 21, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> She's a lady - Tom Jones



Lay *Lady* Lay-Bob Dylan

slow afternoon for you too, Warp Daddy?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2007)

Lady Marmalade - Patty LaBelle


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 21, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lady Marmalade - Patty LaBelle



Delta *Lady*-Leon Russell


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2007)

Delta Dawn- Helen Reddy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 21, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Delta Dawn- Helen Reddy



*Delta* Momma Blues-Townes Van Zandt


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2007)

Momma Kin  or Mama Kin -- Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 22, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Momma Kin  or Mama Kin -- Aerosmith



Your *Momma* Don't Dance and Your Daddy Don't Rock and Roll-Loggins & Messina


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2007)

Rock and Roll fanTasy -  Bad Company


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 22, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rock and Roll fanTasy -  Bad Company



Dear Mr. *Fantasy*-Traffic


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mr Bojangles-Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 22, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mr Bojangles-Jerry Jeff Walker



*Mr* November-The National


----------



## Terry (Dec 23, 2007)

8th of *November* - Big and Rich


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2007)

NOVEMBER Rain--Guns and roses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 23, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> NOVEMBER Rain--Guns and roses



Easy As The *Rain*-The Little Willies


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Rain drops keep falling on my head--BJ Thomas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 23, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rain drops keep falling on my head--BJ Thomas



*Falling* Up-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## ckofer (Dec 23, 2007)

My Ding-a-*Ling
*_Chuck Berry_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2007)

My Sharona-the Knack


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 23, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> My Sharona-the Knack



Teardrops In *My* Eyes-New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## ckofer (Dec 26, 2007)

*Tear*s of a Clown
_The Beat_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 27, 2007)

ckofer said:


> *Tear*s of a Clown
> _The Beat_



*Tear* Stained Eye-Son Volt


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2007)

These EYE(s)------------- the Guess Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> These EYE(s)------------- the Guess Who



Doctor My *Eyes*-Jackson Browne


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 1, 2008)

Doctor Doctor  Gimme thre News--Robert Palmer


----------



## ckofer (Jan 1, 2008)

*New S*peedway Boogie
_GD


_


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 2, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *New S*peedway Boogie
> _GD
> 
> _



Tripe Faced *Boogie* - LIttle Feat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

Boot Scootin Boogie-- brooks  & dunn


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Boot Scootin Boogie-- brooks  & dunn



Fairies Wear *Boot*s - Black Sabbath


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

These BOOTS are made for walkin--Sinatra  -- the one who couldn't sing : -Nancy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> These BOOTS are made for walkin--Sinatra  -- the one who couldn't sing : -Nancy



*Walk* On-John Hiatt


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

WALK  away - JoE Walsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> WALK  away - JoE Walsh



*Walk Away*, Renee-Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes (amongst others...)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

Walk Away - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Walk Away - Kelly Clarkson



(You Gotta *Walk*) Don't Look Back-Peter Tosh (with the Glimmer Twins)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

WALK  DON"T  run --The Ventures


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> WALK  DON"T  run --The Ventures



*Walk* Like An Egyptian-The Bangles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

WALK THIS WAY-Aerosmith/DMC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> WALK THIS WAY-Aerosmith/DMC



*Walk*in' After Midnight-Patsy Cline


----------



## bigbog (Jan 3, 2008)

*..........*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walk*in' After Midnight-Patsy Cline



*Walk* Right In - The Rooftop Singers (amongst others..)


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 3, 2008)

*Right* Now - Van Halen


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 3, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> *Right* Now - Van Halen




Mr.* Right Now *- Povertyneck Hillbillies


Any song referencing Popeye needs mentioning....

"I'm not the picture of the perfect man 
But in the words of popeye I am what I am"


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 3, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Mr.* Right Now *- Povertyneck Hillbillies
> 
> 
> Any song referencing Popeye needs mentioning....
> ...



Do *Right* Woman-Do *Right* Man-Aretha Franklin


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do *Right* Woman-Do *Right* Man-Aretha Franklin



Fire *Woman* - The Cult


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Fire *Woman* - The Cult




Wild *Fire Woman *- Bad Company


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Wild *Fire Woman *- Bad Company



*Wild* Billy's Circus Story-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ckofer (Jan 4, 2008)

Greatest *Story* Ever Told
_GD_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Greatest *Story* Ever Told
> _GD_



Mama *Told* Me (Not To Come)-Three Dog Night


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 4, 2008)

That's the *third* time that song's been used in this thread!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> That's the *third* time that song's been used in this thread!



probably all 3 by me.....

*Time* Is On My Side-The Rolling Stones


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Time* Is On My Side-The Rolling Stones


_*Time* After Time_ - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2008)

severine said:


> _*Time* After Time_ - Cyndi Lauper



*Time* Loves A Hero-Little Feat


----------



## ckofer (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Time* Loves A Hero-Little Feat



*Heroe*s 
_David Bowie_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Heroe*s
> _David Bowie_



Tell *Her* Tonight-Franz Ferdinand


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 6, 2008)

We've Got *Tonight* - Bob Seger

Hey, at least I wasn't thinking of the Kenny Rogers / Dolly Parton version, and it's got more possibilities than Tonight, Tonight by Genesis.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2008)

wonderful TONITE-Clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> wonderful TONITE-Clapton



What A *Wonderful* World-Louis Armstrong


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2008)

New WORLD man-Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> New WORLD man-Rush



I'm The *Man* Who Murdered Love-XTC


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2008)

WHO are you -the Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> WHO are you -the Who



As You *Are* Now-Suzanne Vega


----------



## ckofer (Jan 7, 2008)

Thick *As* A Brick
_Jethro Tull_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Thick *As* A Brick
> _Jethro Tull_



*Brick* House-The Comodores (but Joan Osborne's cover is the best)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2008)

Burnin down the HOUSE- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Burnin down the HOUSE- Bonnie Raitt



Baby Let Me Follow You *Down*-Bob Dylan


----------



## Brettski (Jan 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Baby Let Me Follow You *Down*-Bob Dylan



Oldest Baby in the World - John Prine


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2008)

New WORLD man-Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> New WORLD man-Rush



*New* Mama-Neil Young


----------



## Terry (Jan 8, 2008)

*Mama* don't get dressed up for nothing - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 8, 2008)

All *Dressed* Up With No Place to Go - Meatloaf


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 8, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> All *Dressed* Up With No Place to Go - Meatloaf



Mary's *Place*-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2008)

We gotta get outta this PLACE--Eric Burdon & the Animals


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> We gotta get outta this PLACE--Eric Burdon & the Animals



*Get* Back-The Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2008)

BACK in the USSR --Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> BACK in the USSR --Beatles



Born In The *US*A-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Born In The *US*A-Bruce Springsteen





*Born In * East LA - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2008)

BORN to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Brettski (Jan 9, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Born In East LA - Cheech and Chong




*LA* VIE DANSANTE


http://www.margaritaville.com/index.php?page=lyrics&n_id=465


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 9, 2008)

Brettski said:


> *LA* VIE DANSANTE
> 
> 
> http://www.margaritaville.com/index.php?page=lyrics&n_id=465



Oh *La La*-Faces


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2008)

Ob LA Di Ob LA Da-- the Beatles


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ob LA Di Ob LA Da-- the Beatles




West *LA* Fadeaway:  GD


----------



## Brettski (Jan 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> West *LA* Fadeaway:  GD



Don't Fade Away - Dead

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/d/dead+can+dance/dont+fade+away_20038095.html


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 9, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Don't Fade Away - Dead
> 
> http://www.lyricsfreak.com/d/dead+can+dance/dont+fade+away_20038095.html



Slippin' *Away*-Dave Edmunds


----------



## ckofer (Jan 9, 2008)

*Slip*knot
GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 9, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Slip*knot
> GD



*Not* That Dumb-Suddenly, Tammy!


----------



## Brettski (Jan 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Not* That Dumb-Suddenly, Tammy!





There's *Not*hin' Soft About Hard Times - Buffett


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2008)

a hard DAYS NIGHT -Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> a hard DAYS NIGHT -Beatles



A Good *Day* To Be You-MC Honky


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2008)

GOOD DAY sunshine -Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GOOD DAY sunshine -Beatles



Sitting In The Mid*day Sun*-The Kinks


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2008)

Here comes the SUN-Beatles


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Here comes the SUN-Beatles




Catch *The Sun* - Doves


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Catch *The Sun* - Doves



*Sun*day Girl-Blondie


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2008)

Cinnamon Girl _ Neil Young


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cinnamon Girl _ Neil Young




Sally *Cinnamon *- The Stone Roses


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Sally *Cinnamon *- The Stone Roses



Mustang *Sally* - Wilson Pickett

http://www.lyricsdepot.com/wilson-pickett/mustang-sally.html


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 16, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Mustang *Sally* - Wilson Pickett
> 
> http://www.lyricsdepot.com/wilson-pickett/mustang-sally.html




You Can't Tie A *Mustang *Down - The Monkees


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't Bring me DOWN -- ELO


----------



## layla17 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Down* On The Corner- CCR


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2008)

layla17 said:


> *Down* On The Corner- CCR



Nobody Loves You (When You're *Down* and Out)-John Lennon


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nobody Loves You (When You're *Down* and Out)-John Lennon




*You* Can't always get what you want - Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2008)

Brettski said:


> *You* Can't always get what you want - Stones



Don't *You* Worry 'Bout a Thing-Stevie Wonder


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Don't *You* Worry 'Bout a Thing-Stevie Wonder




Don't *worry*, be Happy - Bob Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Don't *worry*, be Happy - Bob Marley



*Don't Worry* About The Government-Talking Heads


----------



## ckofer (Jan 16, 2008)

*Don't *Touch Me There
_The Tubes_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 17, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Don't *Touch Me There
> _The Tubes_




You Can't *Touch *This - MC Hammer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> You Can't *Touch *This - MC Hammer



*Can't* Help Falling In Love-Elvis Presley


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Can't* Help Falling In Love-Elvis Presley





*Love* the one you're with -- Stephen Stills


----------



## layla17 (Jan 17, 2008)

Used to *Love* Her- Guns 'N Roses


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2008)

I LOVE  rock n' roll --Joan Jett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I LOVE  rock n' roll --Joan Jett



*Roll* Another Number For The Road-Neil Young


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Roll* Another Number For The Road-Neil Young



The *Number* of The Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> The *Number* of The Beast - Iron Maiden



Revolution *Number* 9 - Rutles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Revolution *Number* 9 - Rutles



The *Revolution* Starts Now-Steve Earle


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2008)

All Right NOW- Bad Company


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> All Right NOW- Bad Company



Jesus Is Just All *Right*-Doobie Brothers


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Jesus Is Just All *Right*-Doobie Brothers




Tonight I *just* need my Guitar- Buffett


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 17, 2008)

My *Body* Is A Cage - Arcade Fire


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> My *Body* Is A Cage - Arcade Fire



Some*body* To Love-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## ckofer (Jan 17, 2008)

Gotta Serve *Somebody*
_Dylan_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2008)

Gotta get Away - Sixwire


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gotta get Away - Sixwire



*Get* Right With God-Lucinda Williams


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Get* Right With God-Lucinda Williams




Dear *God* - XTC


----------



## ckofer (Jan 18, 2008)

*Dear *Prudence
_Ratdog covers the Beatles


_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Dear *Prudence
> Ratdog covers the Beatles



Martha, My *Dear*-The Beatles


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Dear *God* - XTC



Nice one!



Dr Skimeister said:


> Martha, My *Dear*-The Beatles



Little *Martha* - Allman Bros.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> Little *Martha* - Allman Bros.



*Art* Lover-The Kinks


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Art* Lover-The Kinks



*Art*, *Love*, Family, and Psychedelics, Part 2 - Zena, Allyson, and Alex Grey


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Art*, *Love*, Family, and Psychedelics, Part 2 - Zena, Allyson, and Alex Grey



*Psych*o Killer-Talking Heads


----------



## layla17 (Jan 18, 2008)

"Cortez the *Killer*" - Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2008)

layla17 said:


> "Cortez the *Killer*" - Neil Young



great song......listen to Jay Farrar's live version sometime

Youth Culture *Kille*d My Dog-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 19, 2008)

Video KILLED the Radio star-- The Buggles


----------



## Terry (Jan 19, 2008)

There ain't nothing wrong with the *radio* - Aaron Tippin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Terry said:


> There ain't nothing wrong with the *radio* - Aaron Tippin



*Radio* Song-R.E.M.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 19, 2008)

Spirit of RADIO-Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Spirit of RADIO-Rush



*Radio Radio*-Elvis Costello and The Attractions


----------



## kickstand (Jan 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Radio Radio*-Elvis Costello and The Attractions



Guerilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 20, 2008)

kickstand said:


> Guerilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine



This Is *Radio* Clash-The Clash


----------



## ckofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Tejanos *Radio*
Truffle


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Tejanos *Radio*



*Radio* Nowhere-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ckofer (Jan 20, 2008)

*The WASP (Texas Radio and the Big Beat)*

_The Doors_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *The WASP (Texas Radio and the Big Beat)*
> 
> _The Doors_



That's Right (You're Not From *Texas*)-Lyle Lovett


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 20, 2008)

All RIGHT now -- Free


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> All RIGHT now -- Free



*All* My Friends-Amos Lee


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

Why Can't We Be *Friends*
_WAR_


----------



## Terry (Jan 21, 2008)

Partners brothers and *friends* - Nitty Gritty dirt band


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 21, 2008)

Terry said:


> Partners brothers and *friends* - Nitty Gritty dirt band





Unprotected Sex With Multiple *Partners *- Against Me!


----------



## Terry (Jan 21, 2008)

Get on *with* your life - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 21, 2008)

Terry said:


> Get on *with* your life - The Allman Brothers Band





*Get* A *Life *- Queensryche


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Get* A *Life *- Queensryche



Got to *Get* You into My *Life*-The Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2008)

GOT TO GET away- Sixwire


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GOT TO GET away- Sixwire



One *Way* Out-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## layla17 (Jan 23, 2008)

*One* Headlight- The Wallflowers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2008)

layla17 said:


> *One* Headlight- The Wallflowers



*One* More Cup of Coffee (Valley Below)-that other Dylan guy...Bob


----------



## kickstand (Jan 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *One More* Cup of Coffee (Valley Below)-that other Dylan guy...Bob


One More Suicide - Marcy Playground


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2008)

ONE is the loneliest number-3 Dog night


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

One - Metallica, U2... take your pick...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> ONE is the loneliest number-3 Dog night






Paul said:


> One - Metallica, U2... take your pick...



Are those all different versions of the old Laura Nyro song??


The *One* That Got Away-Tom Waits


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Are those all different versions of the old Laura Nyro song??
> 
> 
> The *One* That Got Away-Tom Waits



The *ONE* I love - REM


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 23, 2008)

*Ubskitech*



> The One I Love -REM


One Bourbon, One Scotch, and One Beeruke:- John Lee Hooker


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> One Bourbon, One Scotch, and One Beeruke:- John Lee Hooker



A Pub with No *BEER* - Slim Dusty


----------



## Terry (Jan 23, 2008)

tear in my *beer* - Hank Williams Sr and Jr.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 23, 2008)

*Beer* - Reel Big Fish


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2008)

MarkC said:


> *Beer* - Reel Big Fish



*Be* My Baby-The Ronettes


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Be* My Baby-The Ronettes



*Baby baby* Amy Grant uke:


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 23, 2008)

*ubskitech*



drjeff said:


> *Baby baby* Amy Grant uke:




Come Baby Come- K7


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Come Baby Come- K7



*Come* Back *Baby*-Ray Charles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2008)

I need you BABY -the Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I need you BABY -the Stones



The *Need*le And The Damage Done-Neil Young


----------



## Terry (Jan 24, 2008)

Brain *damage* - Pink Floyd


----------



## roark (Jan 24, 2008)

Terry said:


> Brain *damage* - Pink Floyd


*Damage*d II - Black Flag


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 24, 2008)

roark said:


> *Damage*d II - Black Flag



Over The *Dam*-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon


----------



## Brettski (Jan 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Over The *Dam*-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon



*Over*kill


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 24, 2008)

Brettski said:


> *Over*kill



I'll Never Get *Over* You-John Hiatt


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2008)

Never can say goodbye--Jackson 5   arghhhh  uke:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Never can say goodbye--Jackson 5   arghhhh  uke:



Kiss and *Say Goodbye*-Joan Osborne


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2008)

SAY you Love me --Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> SAY you Love me --Fleetwood Mac



Cry *Love*-John Hiatt


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cry *Love*-John Hiatt



I Never *Cry* - Alice Cooper


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> I Never *Cry* - Alice Cooper




*I Cry *- Ja Rule


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *I Cry *- Ja Rule



Go On *Cry* - Heart


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Go On *Cry* - Heart



I Will Make U *Cry *- Nelly Furtado


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I Will Make U *Cry *- Nelly Furtado



I'm Gonna *Make* You Love Me-The Jayhawks


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm Gonna *Make* You Love Me-The Jayhawks




Nothing's *Gonna Make Me *Change My Mind - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 28, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Nothing's *Gonna Make Me *Change My Mind - Gerry Rafferty



Small *Change*-Tom Waits


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Small *Change*-Tom Waits



Changes - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2008)

A CHANGE will do you good -Sheryl Crow


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> A CHANGE will do you good -Sheryl Crow



I've *Change*d-Josh Joplin Group


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 28, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> I've *Change*d-Josh Joplin Group



*Change*s in Lattitude:beer:- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 29, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Change*s in Lattitude:beer:- Jimmy Buffett



*Change* Partners-Stephen Stills


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Change* Partners-Stephen Stills




Wind Of *Change *- Scorpions


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Wind Of *Change *- Scorpions



*Wind* Up-Jethro Tull


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Wind* Up-Jethro Tull




I Talk To The *Wind* - King Crimson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I Talk To The *Wind* - King Crimson



Idiot *Wind*-Bob Dylan


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 29, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Idiot *Wind*-Bob Dylan



*Talk*To Ya Later- The Tubes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 30, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Talk*To Ya Later- The Tubes



Save It for *Later*-The English Beat


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 30, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Save It for *Later*-The English Beat



*Save*d By Zero- The Fixx


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 30, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Save*d By Zero- The Fixx




4 Minus 3 Equals *Zero* - George Strait


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 30, 2008)

*ubskitech*



ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> 4 Minus 3 Equals *Zero* - George Strait


*Three*is a Magic Number- Jack Johnson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 30, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Three*is a Magic Number- Jack Johnson



*Magic*al Mystery Tour-The Beatles


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 30, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Magic*al Mystery Tour-The Beatles


*Magic* Bus- The Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 30, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Magic* Bus- The Who



*Bus*h Doctor-Peter Tosh


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2008)

Doctor  Doctor -the Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 30, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doctor  Doctor -the Who



*Doctor* Jimmy-The Who


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 30, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Doctor* Jimmy-The Who



*Jimmy* Thing- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2008)

Wild THING-- Tone Loc


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wild THING-- Tone Loc



The *Thing*s We Do For Love-10cc


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Thing*s We Do For Love-10cc




Every Little *Thing* She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Every Little *Thing* She Does Is Magic - The Police



*Little* Creatures-Talking Heads


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Little* Creatures-Talking Heads





Slime *Creatures *From Outer Space - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Slime *Creatures *From Outer Space - Weird Al Yankovic



Lost In *Space*-Neil Young


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lost In *Space*-Neil Young




I *Lost* My Heart To A Startship Trooper - Sarah Brightman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I *Lost* My Heart To A Startship Trooper - Sarah Brightman



*Starship Trooper*-Yes


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Starship Trooper*-Yes




State *Trooper *- Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> State *Trooper *- Cowboy Junkies



Songs Of The 50 *State*s-John Linnell


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 31, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Songs Of The 50 *State*s-John Linnell



New York *State* of Mind- Billy Joel:grin:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 31, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> New York *State* of Mind- Billy Joel:grin:




N.Y. *State Of Mind*, Part 2 - NAS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> N.Y. *State Of Mind*, Part 2 - NAS



Only Living Boy In *New York*-Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 31, 2008)

New York , New York--Sinatra


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 31, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Warp Daddy said:


> New York , New York--Sinatra



*New*World Man- Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *New*World Man- Rush



Particle *Man*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## ubskitech (Jan 31, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Particle *Man*-They Might Be Giants



Twelve Volt *Man*- Jimmy Buffett:beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Twelve Volt *Man*- Jimmy Buffett:beer:



I'm Waiting For The *Man*-Velvet Underground


----------



## Brettski (Feb 1, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm Waiting For The *Man*-Velvet Underground




*Waiting* For The Next Explosion -- Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 1, 2008)

Brettski said:


> *Waiting* For The Next Explosion -- Buffett



I Can't Get *Next* to You-The Temptations


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2008)

I CAN"T GET  no Satisfaction -=-the stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I CAN"T GET  no Satisfaction -=-the stones



*Can't* Stand Losing You-The Police


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 5, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Can't* Stand Losing You-The Police



The *Stand*- The Alarm


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 5, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> The *Stand*- The Alarm




*Stand *Down Margaret - The English Beat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't STAND it - Clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I can't STAND it - Clapton



*Stand* By Me-Dr. Winston O'Boogie (AKA John Lennon doing the old Ben E. King song)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stand* By Me-Dr. Winston O'Boogie (AKA John Lennon doing the old Ben E. King song)




You Eclipsed *By Me *- Atreyu


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 5, 2008)

*ubskitech*



ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> You Eclipsed *By Me *- Atreyu
> 
> 
> *Me*,myself and I- De La Soul:smile:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Me*,myself and I- De La Soul:smile:



Do Nothing 'Till You Hear From *Me*-Billie Holiday


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

I who have NOTHING -- Tom Jones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I who have NOTHING -- Tom Jones



*I*'ll Be Lightning-Liam Finn


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

Thunder and LIGHTNING  _ Thin Lizzy


----------



## MarkC (Feb 5, 2008)

LIGHTNING crashes - Live


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lightning - Dispatch


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 5, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> Lightning - Dispatch



Trick Of The *Light*-The Who


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Well and the *Light*house - Arcade Fire


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 5, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> The Well and the *Light*house - Arcade Fire



Wishing *Well*-Harrisons


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Wishing *Well*-Harrisons




Sitting, Waiting, *Wishing* - Jack Johnson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Sitting, Waiting, *Wishing* - Jack Johnson



*Waiting* On A Friend-Rolling Stones


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Waiting* On A Friend-Rolling Stones



Beach House *On* the Moon -- JB


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Beach House *On* the Moon -- JB



had to look up which JB that was....somehow didn't think James Brown sang about Beach Houses.....

*Moon* Over 97th Street-Ina May Wool


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Moon* Over 97th Street-Ina May Wool




'*97* Bonnie And Clyde - Eminem


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> '*97* Bonnie And Clyde - Eminem



My *Bonnie* lies over the ocean -- ??


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2008)

Brettski said:


> My *Bonnie* lies over the ocean -- ??



*Over* the rainbow - Shirley Temple


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> *Over* the rainbow - Shirley Temple



That was Judy Garland, Doc....

*Rain* Dogs-Tom Waits


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That was Judy Garland, Doc....
> 
> *Rain* Dogs-Tom Waits



Sorry Doc,  I have a little of the cough medicine "haze" going on today


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sorry Doc,  I have a little of the cough medicine "haze" going on today



No problemo, Doc....
sounds like an Rx for lots of fresh air and boot-deep is in order

Purple *Haze*-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MarkC (Feb 6, 2008)

Hazy Shade of Winter - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Hazy Shade of Winter - Simon & Garfunkel



The Weakest *Shade* Of Blue-Pernice Brothers


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Weakest *Shade* Of Blue-Pernice Brothers



*Blue* Period - The Smithereens


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2008)

Blue Bayou
Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Blue Bayou
> Linda Ronstadt



that's my favorite version of that Roy Orbison song....


*Blue*, Red And Grey-The Who


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Blue*, Red And Grey-The Who




Courtesy Of The *Red*, White *And **Blue *- Toby Keith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 7, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Courtesy Of The *Red*, White *And **Blue *- Toby Keith



*Red* Dragon Tattoo-Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Red Barchetta - Rush


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 7, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Warp Daddy said:


> Red Barchetta - Rush



*Red, Red* Wine- UB40


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 7, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Red, Red* Wine- UB40



Spill The *Wine* (Dig That Girl)-Eric Burdon & War


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 7, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Spill The *Wine* (Dig That Girl)-Eric Burdon & War



Bottle of *Wine*- Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballsuke:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Time in a BOTTLE- Jim Croce


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 7, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Warp Daddy said:


> Time in a BOTTLE- Jim Croce



*Time* Goes By- Triumph


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper



*After* The Gold Rush-Neil Young


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 7, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *After* The Gold Rush-Neil Young



Fool's *Gold*- Stone Roses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 7, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Fool's *Gold*- Stone Roses



*Fools* In Love-Joe Jackson


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fools* In Love-Joe Jackson




*Fools *Rush In - Elvis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 8, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Fools *Rush In - Elvis



A *Rush* of Blood to the Head-Coldplay


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2008)

Hot-BLOODed -- Foreigner


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hot-BLOODed -- Foreigner




Raining *Blood* - Slayer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 8, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Raining *Blood* - Slayer



The *Rain* Song-Continental Drifters


----------



## Brettski (Feb 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Rain* Song-Continental Drifters



Flower Drum *Song*  -- ???


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 8, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Brettski said:


> Flower Drum *Song*  -- ???



Wild*flower*- The Cult


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 9, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Wild*flower*- The Cult



Born To Be *Wild*-Steppenwolf


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2008)

BORN in the USA -- The Boss


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> BORN in the USA -- The Boss



*Born* With The Blues-Memphis Slim


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Born* With The Blues-Memphis Slim




At Last I Am *Born *- Morrissey


----------



## Brettski (Feb 11, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> At Last I Am *Born *- Morrissey




*Born* on the bayou -- Creedence


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 11, 2008)

Brettski said:


> *Born* on the bayou -- Creedence



Lucky *You*-Heather Eatman


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lucky *You*-Heather Eatman



You N Dat..E-40 featuring T-Pain


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You N Dat..E-40 featuring T-Pain




Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like *Dat*) - Digable Planets


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like *Dat*) - Digable Planets



*Birth* Of The Blues-Frank Sinatra


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Birth* Of The Blues-Frank Sinatra




*Birth Of *Rock And Roll - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Birth Of *Rock And Roll - Roy Orbison



Like A *Roll*ing Stone-Bob Dylan


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Like A *Roll*ing Stone-Bob Dylan





Heimdalsgate *Like A* Promethean Curse - Of Montreal


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2008)

Like Young - Andre Previn


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Like Young - Andre Previn




When You Were *Young* - The Killers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 13, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> When You Were *Young* - The Killers



*Young* At Heart-Jimmy Durante


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2008)

Heart of glass -Blondie


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 13, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Warp Daddy said:


> Heart of glass -Blondie



Hole *Heart*ed- Extreme


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 14, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Hole *Heart*ed- Extreme




Supermassive Black *Hole* - Muse


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 14, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Supermassive Black *Hole* - Muse



Say It Loud - I'm *Black* and I'm Proud-James Brown


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2008)

BLACK Dog - Led Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> BLACK Dog - Led Zep



Back To *Black*-Amy Winehouse


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Back To *Black*-Amy Winehouse




The *Black* Rider - Tom Waits


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2008)

Back In BLACK- AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back In BLACK- AC/DC



I Want You *Back*-Jackson 5


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2008)

I WANT YOU to WANT me --Cheap trick


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I WANT YOU to WANT me --Cheap trick



Most Likely *You* Go *You*r Way (And I'll Go Mine)-Bob Dylan


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Most Likely *You* Go *You*r Way (And I'll Go Mine)-Bob Dylan




*Most Likely* To Succeed - Five Iron Frenzy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 16, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Most Likely* To Succeed - Five Iron Frenzy



What Became Of The *Likely* Lads-The Libertines


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What Became Of The *Likely* Lads-The Libertines




Here Comes The Gear, *Lads* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Brettski (Feb 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Here Comes The Gear, *Lads* - Frank Zappa




*Hear Comes the* Sun -- Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 20, 2008)

Brettski said:


> *Hear Comes the* Sun -- Beatles



Waiting For The *Sun*-The Doors


----------



## Brettski (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Waiting For The *Sun*-The Doors




Anthem of the Sun - GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 20, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Anthem of the Sun - GD



*Sun*day Morning-Velvet Underground


----------



## Brettski (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sun*day Morning-Velvet Underground




Morning Train -- John Prine


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 20, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Morning Train -- John Prine



Sunday *Morning* Coming Down-Johnny Cash


----------



## Brettski (Feb 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sunday *Morning* Coming Down-Johnny Cash



Pleasant Valley Sunday -- "Monkeys"

"Pleasant Valley Sunday"
Words & Music by Gerry Goffin and Carole King
Copyright 1967 by Screen Gems-EMI Music Inc.
This arrangement Copyright 1986 by Screen Gems-EMI Music Inc.
6920 Sunset Blvd., Hollywood, CA 90028
All Rights Reserved

Written in my hometown of West Orange NJ from Pleasant Valley way

http://www.monkees.net/DOCS/tab/SUNDAY.txt


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 21, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Pleasant Valley Sunday -- "Monkeys"



Sitting in the Midday *Sun*-The Kinks


----------



## Brettski (Feb 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sitting* in the Midday Sun-The Kinks




Sitting In Limbo -- Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Terry (Feb 25, 2008)

*In limbo* - Genisis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 25, 2008)

Terry said:


> *In limbo* - Genisis



Phantom *Limb*-The Shins


----------



## Terry (Feb 26, 2008)

*Phantom* of the opera - Iron Maiden


----------



## Rushski (Feb 26, 2008)

Unforgettable *Opera* - Roger Daltrey


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 26, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Unforgettable *Opera* - Roger Daltrey



True Love Tends to *Forget*-Bob Dylan


----------



## happyjack (Feb 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> True *Love* Tends to Forget - Bob Dylan



*love* will tear us apart - joy division


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2008)

happyjack said:


> *love* will tear us apart - joy division



*Tear* Stained Eye-Son Volt


----------



## happyjack (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Tear* Stained Eye-Son Volt



an echo, a *stain* - bjork


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2008)

happyjack said:


> an echo, a *stain* - bjork



*Echo* Beach-Martha & The Muffins


----------



## happyjack (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Echo* Beach-Martha & The Muffins




florida *beach* - the microphones

(i could have thrown "hamoa beach" by gomez at you and watched you skirm to use hamoa...)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2008)

happyjack said:


> florida *beach* - the microphones
> 
> (i could have thrown "hamoa beach" by gomez at you and watched you skirm to use hamoa...)



On The *Beach*-Neil Young


----------



## happyjack (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> On The *Beach*-Neil Young



hmmm...i'm gonna be a little creative to get away from the beach theme

*on the* run - pink floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2008)

happyjack said:


> *on the* run - pink floyd




Band *On The Run*-Wings


----------



## Brettski (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Band *On The Run*-Wings



Pascagoula *Run* - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Pascagoula *Run* - Jimmy Buffett



She's A *Run*away-BoDeans


----------



## happyjack (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> She's A *Run*away-BoDeans



*she's* a rainbow - rolling stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2008)

happyjack said:


> *she's* a rainbow - rolling stones



*She's* Leaving Home-The Beatles


----------



## happyjack (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *She's* Leaving Home-The Beatles



safe european *home* - the clash


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet HOME Alabama - Skinnard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sweet HOME Alabama - Skinnard



*Sweet* Georgia Brown-Louis Armstrong


----------



## happyjack (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sweet* Georgia Brown-Louis Armstrong



the ballad of hollis *brown* - bob dylan


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2008)

happyjack said:


> the ballad of hollis *brown* - bob dylan



*Brown *Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> *Brown *Eyed Girl - Van Morrison



Naked *Eye*-The Who


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Naked *Eye*-The Who



*Eye *Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## happyjack (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Naked *Eye*-The Who



*naked* in the rain - red hot chili peppers


----------



## happyjack (Feb 28, 2008)

oops...looks like i was a bit slow on the draw...let's see if i can fix it...




gmcunni said:


> *Eye *Of The Tiger - Survivor



paper *tiger* - spoon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2008)

happyjack said:


> oops...looks like i was a bit slow on the draw...let's see if i can fix it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sunday *Paper*s-Joe Jackson


----------



## happyjack (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sunday *Paper*s-Joe Jackson



*sunday* morning coming down - johnny cash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2008)

happyjack said:


> *sunday* morning coming down - johnny cash



Going *Down* On Love-John Lennon


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Going *Down* On Love-John Lennon



fell in *love* with a girl - the white stripes


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> fell in *love* with a girl - the white stripes



Let *love* rule .......Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> fell in *love* with a girl - the white stripes



Hillbilly Drummer *Girl*-Monopuff


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

^ i'll get yours in this one too!



drjeff said:


> Let *love* rule .......Lenny Kravitz



i'm in *love* with a *girl* who doesn't know i exist - another sunny day


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> ^ i'll get yours in this one too!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in *love* with a *girl* who doesn't know i exist - another sunny day



oops....

well, if you can't be with the one you love......

*Love* The One You're With-Stephen Stills


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> oops....
> 
> well, if you can't be with the one you love......
> 
> *Love* The One You're With-Stephen Stills



*one* of these days - pink floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> *one* of these days - pink floyd



*These Days*-Greg Allman (doing a Jackson Browne song)


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *These Days*-Greg Allman (doing a Jackson Browne song)



all *these* things that i've done - the killers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> all *these* things that i've done - the killers



*All Things* Must Pass-George Harrison (birthday would have been this past week)


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *All Things* Must Pass-George Harrison (birthday would have been this past week)



i *must* be high - wilco


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> i *must* be high - wilco



Green Grass And *High* Tides Forever-Outlaws


----------



## happyjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Green Grass And *High* Tides Forever-Outlaws



the village* green *preservation society - the kinks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 29, 2008)

happyjack said:


> the village* green *preservation society - the kinks



*Village* Ghetto Land-Stevie Wonder


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 29, 2008)

Land of Confusion -Genesis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Land of Confusion -Genesis



Ball Of *Confusion*-The Temptations


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 29, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Ball Of *Confusion*-The Temptations



*Ball* and Chain- Social Distirtion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 1, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Ball* and Chain- Social Distirtion



*Chain* Gang-Pretenders


----------



## Terry (Mar 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Chain* Gang-Pretenders



Me and my *gang* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## ubskitech (Mar 2, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Terry said:


> Me and my *gang* - Rascal Flatts



*My* Way- Frank Sinatra8)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *My* Way- Frank Sinatra8)



Piece Of *My* Heart-Big Brother & The Holding Company


----------



## happyjack (Mar 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Piece Of *My* Heart-Big Brother & The Holding Company



i am trying to break your *heart* - wilco


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2008)

happyjack said:


> i am trying to break your *heart* - wilco



*Heartbreak* Hotel-Elvis Presley


----------



## happyjack (Mar 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Heartbreak* Hotel-Elvis Presley



*heartbreak* beat - the psychedelic furs


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2008)

happyjack said:


> *heartbreak* beat - the psychedelic furs



Be Still My *Beat*ing *Heart*-Sting


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Be Still My *Beat*ing *Heart*-Sting




*Be Still My Heart* - The Postal Service


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 6, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Be Still My Heart* - The Postal Service



*Still* Alive And Well-Johnny Winter


----------



## Brettski (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Still* Alive And Well-Johnny Winter




Why Don't we get drunk *And* Scr.... -- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Robbovius (Mar 11, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Why Don't we get drunk *And* Scr.... -- Jimmy Buffett



"*Why Don't We *Do it in the Road" - The Beatles, "The White Album".


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 11, 2008)

Robbovius said:


> "*Why Don't We *Do it in the Road" - The Beatles, "The White Album".



*Why Don't We* Live In Mauritania-The Loud Family


----------



## Robbovius (Mar 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Why Don't We* Live In Mauritania-The Loud Family



"*Why Don't*cha" - West, Bruce, and Laing - "Why Don'tcha?" 11/1972 (Leslie West, Jack Bruce, and Corky Laing)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 12, 2008)

Robbovius said:


> "*Why Don't*cha" - West, Bruce, and Laing - "Why Don'tcha?" 11/1972 (Leslie West, Jack Bruce, and Corky Laing)



*Why Do* Men Fight-Carbon/Silicon


----------



## Robbovius (Mar 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Why *Do* Men Fight-Carbon/Silicon



"How *Do* You *Do* It?" - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2008)

Robbovius said:


> "How *Do* You *Do* It?" - Gerry and the Pacemakers



De *Do Do Do* De Da Da Da-The Police


----------



## Brettski (Mar 14, 2008)

The way you do the things you do -- Temptations

http://www.lyrics007.com/The Temptations Lyrics/The Way You Do The Things To Do Lyrics.html


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 14, 2008)

Brettski said:


> The way you do the things you do -- Temptations



*Do You* Really Want To Hurt Me?-Culture Club


----------



## happyjack (Mar 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Do You* Really Want To Hurt Me?-Culture Club




murder *me* rachael - the national


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 18, 2008)

happyjack said:


> murder *me* rachael - the national



Please Don't Talk About *Murder* While I'm Eating-Ben Harper


----------



## happyjack (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Please Don't Talk About *Murder* While I'm Eating-Ben Harper



like *eating* glass - bloc party


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 19, 2008)

happyjack said:


> like *eating* glass - bloc party



Don't Shit Where You *Eat*-Ween


----------



## happyjack (Mar 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Don't Shit Where You *Eat*-Ween



*where* i end and you begin (the sky is falling in) - radiohead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 19, 2008)

happyjack said:


> *where* i end and you begin (the sky is falling in) - radiohead



*Sky* Blue *Sky*-Wilco


----------



## Terry (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sky* Blue *Sky*-Wilco


Moody *blue* - Elvis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 20, 2008)

Terry said:


> Moody *blue* - Elvis



*Mood* Indigo-Duke Ellington


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 20, 2008)

Terry said:


> Moody *blue* - Elvis





Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mood* Indigo-Duke Ellington



*Moody*'s *Mood *For Love - Elliot Yamin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Moody*'s *Mood *For Love - Elliot Yamin



*Mood*s For Moderns-Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## ckofer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Modern *Love
_David Bowie_


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Modern *Love
> _David Bowie_




*Modern *Girls And Old Fashioned Men - The Strokes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Modern *Girls And Old Fashioned Men - The Strokes



Dedicated Follower of *Fashion*-The Kinks


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2008)

*Dedicated* to the one I love - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 6, 2008)

Terry said:


> *Dedicated* to the one I love - The Mamas and the Papas



*One* More Cup Of Coffee-Bob Dylan


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2008)

Clouds in my *coffee* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey You get off o my CLOUD-- the stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey You get off o my CLOUD-- the stones



Say It *Loud*, I'm Black And I'm Proud-James Brown


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2008)

Back in BLACK -AC/DC


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Back* in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2008)

Get BACK --  Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Get BACK --  Beatles



Let's *Get* It On-Marvin Gaye


----------



## kickstand (Apr 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let's *Get* It On-Marvin Gaye



*Let's Get* Rocked - Def Leppard


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 9, 2008)

kickstand said:


> *Let's Get* Rocked - Def Leppard




*Let's Get *Funky Tonite - Dream Street


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 9, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Let's Get *Funky Tonite - Dream Street





Who Says a *Funk* Band Can't Play Rock?-Funkadelic.....some of the best guitar work you'll ever hear


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Who Says a *Funk* Band Can't Play Rock?-Funkadelic.....some of the best guitar work you'll ever hear





*Say* Something - James


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Say* Something - James



*Something*-The Beatles


----------



## ubskitech (Apr 21, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Something*-The Beatles



*Something* Else- The Screamin' Cheetah Wheelies


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 22, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Something* Else- The Screamin' Cheetah Wheelies




Nothin' *Else *- Justin Timberlake


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Nothin' *Else *- Justin Timberlake



Nobody *Else*-Los Lonely Boys


----------



## ubskitech (Apr 22, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Nobody *Else*-Los Lonely Boys



*Nobody*- Robert Randolph and the Family Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Nobody*- Robert Randolph and the Family Band



*Nobody* Girl-Ryan Adams


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Nobody* Girl-Ryan Adams



Girl you know it's true..Milli Vanilli


----------



## ubskitech (Apr 28, 2008)

*ubskitech*



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Girl you know it's true..Milli Vanilli



Stupid *Girl*- Garbage


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 28, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Stupid *Girl*- Garbage




Something *Stupid *- Robbie Williams & Nicole Kidman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Something *Stupid *- Robbie Williams & Nicole Kidman



Is that the old Frank Sinatra/Nancy Sinatra song?

*Something* Happens-Dave Edmunds


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Something* Happens-Dave Edmunds



Nothing Ever *Happens *- Del Amitri




Dr Skimeister said:


> Is that the old Frank Sinatra/Nancy Sinatra song?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Nothing Ever *Happens *- Del Amitri



*Nothing* Lasts-Matthew Sweet


----------



## Rushski (May 14, 2008)

Always the *Last* to Know - Del Amitri


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Always the *Last* to Know - Del Amitri



Happy At *Last*-Josh Joplin Group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2008)

*Doing some grave robbing to revive this.....*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Happy At *Last*-Josh Joplin Group



*Happy* Together-The Turtles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Happy* Together-The Turtles



Let's Stick Together-Roxy Music


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let's Stick Together-Roxy Music



*Let's* Get It On-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Let's* Get It* On*-Marvin Gaye



*On* the Road Again-Willie


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

Won't get fooled AGAIN -- the Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Won't get fooled AGAIN -- the Who



Fool in the Rain-Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fool in the Rain-Zep



*Rain* Dogs-Tom Waits


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rain* Dogs-Tom Waits



Diamond Dogs-Bowie


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Diamond Dogs-Bowie



Diamond Girl-Seals & Croft
Lucy in the sky with diamonds-Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Diamond Girl-Seals & Croft
> Lucy in the sky with diamonds-Beatles



*Sky* Blue *Sky*-Wilco


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sky* Blue *Sky*-Wilco



Come 'n Go Blues- Greg Allman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Come 'n Go Blues- Greg Allman



Most Likely You *Go* Your Way (And I'll Go Mine)-Bob Dylan


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

GO YOUR own WAY- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GO YOUR own* WAY*- Fleetwood Mac



Free*way*s-BTO

That's a softball for the next one........)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Free*way*s-BTO
> 
> That's a softball for the next one........)



Staying with the "classic rock" titles....

*Free*ride-Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Staying with the "classic rock" titles....
> 
> *Free*ride-Edgar Winter Group



*Free*bird - Skynard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Free*bird - Skynard



*Bird* in a House-Railroad Earth


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bird* in a House-Railroad Earth



Brick House-Commodores or,

Birdland- Weather Report, Manhattan Transfer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bird* in a House-Railroad Earth




Our House...by a British group from the 80s..

Our House..by I think Crosby Stills Nash and Young???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Our House...Madness
> 
> Our House..by I think Crosby Stills Nash and Young???



Houses of the Holy-Zep


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

HOUSE of the Risin sun -- the Animals


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> HOUSE of the Risin *sun *-- the Animals



Here Comes The *Sun-*Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Here Comes The *Sun-*Beatles



*Here* There And Everywhere-The Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

DOWN on the Corner -CCR


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> *DOWN* on the Corner -CCR



Get Down Tonite- KC & the Sunshine band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Get Down Tonite- KC & the Sunshine band



Going *Down* On Love-John Lennon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Going *Down* On Love-John Lennon



Love Shack- B-52's


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Love Shack- B-52's



Let's *Shack*-Up Together-June & The Exit Wounds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Together- Raconteurs


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Together- Raconteurs



We Belong *Together*-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> We Belong *Together*-Rickie Lee Jones



Together forever- Rick Astley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Together forever- Rick Astley



The road goes on forever-Highwaymen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The road goes on forever-Highwaymen



Further On Up The *Road*-Eric Clapton


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Further On Up The *Road*-Eric Clapton



Roadhouse blues- Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Roadhouse blues- Doors



No Pussy *Blues*-Grinderman (Nick Cave's side-project band)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuDP7c3Zd8I


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No Pussy *Blues*-Grinderman (Nick Cave's side-project band)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuDP7c3Zd8I



Blues for Allah- Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Blues for Allah- Dead



*Blue*, Red And Grey-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Mexicali *blues*- Dead

If we keep the "blue" thread, this can go on forever, lol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2008)

YER BLUES - John Lennon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> YER BLUES - John Lennon



Blue Wind-Jeff Beck


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Blue Wind-Jeff Beck



Bottle Of *Blue*s-Beck


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bottle Of *Blue*s-Beck



Message in a *bottle*- Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Message in a *bottle*- Police



Tonight The *Bottle* Let Me Down- I think it was written by Merle Haggard, but I like Ben Folds Five version....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tonight The *Bottle* Let Me Down- I think it was written by Merle Haggard, but I like Ben Folds Five version....



*Tonite*'s the night- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Tonite*'s the night- Neil Young



Just Another *Night*-Ian Hunter       

album called "You're Never Alone With A Schizophrenic"-one of the all-time great album titles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just *Another* *Night*-Ian Hunter



*Another* Saturday Nite- Cat Stevens, Sam Cooke, Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Another* Saturday Nite- Cat Stevens, Sam Cooke, Jimmy Buffett



Almost *Saturday Nite*-Dave Edmunds   (written by John Fogerty)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Almost *Saturday Nite*-Dave Edmunds   (written by John Fogerty)



*Nite* Moves-Bob Seeger


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Nite* Moves-Bob Seeger



Making *Mov*i*es*-Dire Straits


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Making *Mov*i*es*-Dire Straits



My fave Dire Straits album, moves = movies? Ok

Feel like making love- Bad Co


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> My fave Dire Straits album, moves = movies? Ok
> 
> Feel like making love- Bad Co



OK..so I stretched it a bit......

Can You *Feel* It?-Apples In Stereo


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> OK..so I stretched it a bit......
> 
> Can You *Feel* It?-Apples In Stereo



Feelings- who the f cares


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Feelings- who the f cares



If You're *Feeling* Sinister-Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> If You're *Feeling* Sinister-Belle & Sebastian



*Feeling* Groovy-S & G


----------



## Terry (Jun 11, 2008)

More than a *feeling* - Boston


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Terry said:


> More than a *feeling* - Boston



I feel for you-Chaka Khan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2008)

Terry said:


> More than a *feeling* - Boston



Ain't No *More* Cane-Bob Dylan And The Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ain't No *More* Cane-Bob Dylan And The Band



More-Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Terry (Jun 11, 2008)

No *more* no *more* - Aerosmith


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Terry said:


> No *more* no *more* - Aerosmith



*No* Woman No Cry- Bob Marley


----------



## Terry (Jun 11, 2008)

L.A. *Woman* The doors


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Pretty Woman-Orbison


----------



## Terry (Jun 11, 2008)

*Pretty* ballerina - Alice Cooper


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Pretty- Cranberries


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Pretty Girl- Sugarcult


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Pretty Girl- Sugarcult



Stupid *Girl*-Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stupid *Girl*-Neil Young And Crazy Horse



Cinnamon Girl- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cinnamon Girl- Neil Young



Rock N' Roll *Girl*-The Iciciles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock N' Roll *Girl*-The Iciciles



Cow*girl* in the Sand- N. young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cow*girl* in the Sand- N. young



 All The *Girls* Love Alice-Elton John


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> All The *Girls* Love Alice-Elton John



China Girl - bowie or
Go ask Alice- Jeff airplane


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet GIRL==Stevie Nicks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

*Sweet* Thing-Van Morrison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sweet* Thing-Van Morrison



Sweet Emotion- Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sweet Emotion- Aerosmith



I Second That *Emotion*-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Second That *Emotion*-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles



Emotional Rescue-Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Emotional Rescue-Stones



Little Bit Of *Emotion*-The Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Little Bit Of *Emotion*-The Kinks



*Little* Wing-Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Little* Wing-Hendrix



*Little* Miss Can't Be Wrong-Spin Doctors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=givZsEAW80k


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Little* Miss Can't Be Wrong-Spin Doctors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=givZsEAW80k



*Little *Red Rooster- Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Little *Red Rooster- Stones



(The Angels Wanna Wear My) *Red* Shoes-Elvis Costello


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> (The Angels Wanna Wear My) *Red* Shoes-Elvis Costello



*Red *skies- Fixx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Red *skies- Fixx



*Red* Hill Mining Town-U2


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Red* Hill Mining Town-U2



Welcome to the Boom*town*-David & David


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Welcome to the Boom*town*-David & David



*Welcome* To The Working Week-Elvis Costello


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Welcome* To The Working Week-Elvis Costello



*Working* Class Hero-Green Day


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Working* Class Hero-Green Day



*Class* Clown-Owsley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Class* Clown-Owsley



Tears of a *Clown*- Smokey Robinson


----------



## kickstand (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Class* Clown-Owsley



Tears of a *Clown* - Smokey Robinson

edit: Moe beat me while I perusing the CD collection....good call, Moe...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tears of a *Clown*- Smokey Robinson



96 Tears- ? & The Mysterians


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 96 Tears- ? & The Mysterians



Driven to* tears*- Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Driven to* tears*- Police



*Drive* All Night-Bruce Springsteen

.....goodnight


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Drive* All Night-Bruce Springsteen
> 
> .....goodnight



*Drive*- Cars

Ditto


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Drive*- Cars
> 
> Ditto



*Drive* My Car-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Drive* My Car-The Beatles



In *Cars*- Gary Numan


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

IN - agadda  vida --  Iron Butterfly


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> IN - agadda  vida --  Iron Butterfly



*In* the Evening- Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *In* the Evening- Zep



Late *In The Evening*-Paul Simon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Late *In The Evening*-Paul Simon



Talk to ya *late*r- Tubes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Talk to ya *late*r- Tubes



*Talk* Of The Town-The Pretenders


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

Run to You (  YA)  --Bryan Adams  NB editorial license taken


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Talk* Of The Town-The Pretenders



Funky TOWN - LIpps


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Funky TOWN - LIpps



Dirty old *town*- Pogues


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dirty old *town*- Pogues


Dirty Work - Steely Dan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Dirty Work - Steely Dan



Dirty white boy- Foreigner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dirty white boy- Foreigner



 Poor Old *Dirt* Farmer-Levon Helm


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Poor Old *Dirt* Farmer-Levon Helm



*Poor* little rich girl-Tony Bennett


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Poor* little rich girl-Tony Bennett



Rich Girl- Hall & Oates


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Rich Girl- Hall & Oates



Baby You're A *Rich* Man-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Baby You're A *Rich* Man-The Beatles



Walkin Man- JT


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Walkin Man- JT



*Walk* On-John Hiatt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walk* On-John Hiatt



Walk on the wild side- Lou Reed


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Walk on the wild side- Lou Reed



*Walk*in' After Midnight-Patsy Cline


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walk*in' After Midnight-Patsy Cline



In the Midnite Hour- Roxy Music, they covered it, forgot who wrote it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> In the Midnite Hour- Roxy Music, they covered it, forgot who wrote it.



that was Wilson Pickett....

*Midnight* Rider-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> that was Wilson Pickett....
> 
> *Midnight* Rider-Allman Brothers Band



Riders on the storm- Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Riders on the storm- Doors



*Stormy* Monday Blues-Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughn .......if you want to hear some guitar chops......


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stormy* Monday Blues-Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughn .......if you want to hear some guitar chops......



Storm Warning- Sea Level.....kickass sax on that


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Storm Warning- Sea Level.....kickass sax on that



Tokyo *Storm Warning*-Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tokyo *Storm Warning*-Elvis Costello & The Attractions



Rainy Nite in Tokyo- Michael Franks


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 14, 2008)

My Woman from Tokyo -- Deep Purple


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> My Woman from Tokyo -- Deep Purple



Witchy Woman-Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Witchy Woman-Eagles



No Woman, No Cry-Bob Marley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No Woman, No Cry-Bob Marley



That's a repeater 

Black Magic Woman- Santana


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a repeater
> 
> Black Magic Woman- Santana



oh...my bad

make it No Woman, No Cry-The Fugees 

and for this one....

*Black* Coffee In Bed-Squeeze


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> oh...my bad
> 
> make it No Woman, No Cry-The Fugees
> 
> ...



Back in Black- AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Back in Black- AC/DC



I Want You *Back*-Jackson 5       good Motown sound.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Want You *Back*-Jackson 5       good Motown sound.....



I want you-3rd eye blind


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I want you-3rd eye blind



*I Want You* To Want Me-Cheap Trick


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I Want You* To Want Me-Cheap Trick



What I want- Daughtry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What I want- Daughtry



I Just *Want* To Make Love To You-Foghat


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Just *Want* To Make Love To You-Foghat



Feel like makin love-Roberta Flack, Bad Co.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Feel like makin love-Roberta Flack, Bad Co.



*Love* Stinks-J. Geils Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Love* Stinks-J. Geils Band



Sweet Love-Anita Baker

headin to the gym, enjoy the game!


----------



## Terry (Jun 15, 2008)

Unfinished *sweet* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2008)

Terry said:


> Unfinished *sweet* - Alice Cooper



How *Sweet* It Is (to Be Loved By You)-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> How *Sweet* It Is (to Be Loved By You)-Marvin Gaye



Bittersweet-Kanye West


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bittersweet-Kanye West



Give A Little *Bit*-Supertramp


----------



## Terry (Jun 15, 2008)

*Little bit*ty - Alan Jackson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2008)

Terry said:


> *Little bit*ty - Alan Jackson



*Bit*ch Is Back-Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bit*ch Is Back-Rolling Stones



Boys are back in town-Thin Lizzy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Boys are back in town-Thin Lizzy



Wrong 'Em *Boy*o-The Clash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Wrong 'Em *Boy*o-The Clash



I was *Wrong*- Social Distortion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I was *Wrong*- Social Distortion



Right Place *Wrong* Time-Dr. John


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Right Place *Wrong* Time-Dr. John



Feeling Allright-Traffic


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Feeling Allright-Traffic



Do You *Feel* Like I Do-Frampton's Camel


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do You *Feel* Like I Do-Frampton's Camel



Feel- Matchbox 20


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Feel- Matchbox 20



*Fee* Like I Ain't Got A Home-Sean Costello
(nope...not misspelled)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fee* Like I Ain't Got A Home-Sean Costello
> (nope...not misspelled)



Can't find my way home- Clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Can't find my way home- Clapton



One *Way* Out-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> One *Way* Out-Allman Brothers Band



One- 3 dog nite


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One- 3 dog nite



*One* Of The Boys -Mott The Hoople


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *One* Of The Boys -Mott The Hoople



*One* of these nites- Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *One* of these nites- Eagles



Massive *Nights*-The Hold Steady


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Massive *Nights*-The Hold Steady



Night Train- Gunz n Roses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Night Train- Gunz n Roses



Mid*night Train* To Georgia-Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Mid*night Train* To Georgia-Gladys Knight And The Pips



Train, Train- Blackfoot  Asskicking harp.......


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Train, Train- Blackfoot  Asskicking harp.......




Choo Choo *Train *- The Box Tops


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Choo Choo *Train *- The Box Tops



Crazy train-Ozzy


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Crazy train-Ozzy



Milk *Train *- Roger Daltrey


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Milk *Train *- Roger Daltrey



Milk- Kings of Leon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Milk- Kings of Leon



Milk It- Nirvana


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Milk It- Nirvana



Cigarettes And Chocolate *Milk*-Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cigarettes And Chocolate *Milk*-Rufus Wainwright



Last Cigarette- Bon Jovi


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Last Cigarette- Bon Jovi



*Last* Great American Whale-Lou Reed


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Last* Great American Whale-Lou Reed



At Last- Etta James


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> At Last- Etta James



*Last* Time-Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Last* Time-Rolling Stones



Time- P Floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Time- P Floyd



*Time* Warp-Rocky Horror Picture Show cast


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Time* Warp-Rocky Horror Picture Show cast



Real Time- Billy Price & the Keystone Rhythm Band YEEAA BOOOyiee!! GREAT BAND!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szHsaOjGvfk


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Real Time- Billy Price & the Keystone Rhythm Band YEEAA BOOOyiee!! GREAT BAND!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szHsaOjGvfk



Bad *Time*-The Jayhawks
I think originally by Grandf Funk Railroad


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bad *Time*-The Jayhawks
> I think originally by Grandf Funk Railroad



Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce



*Brown* Eyed Girl-Van Morrison


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Brown* Eyed Girl-Van Morrison




One *Eyed *Jacks With Moustaches - Slade


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> One *Eyed *Jacks With Moustaches - Slade



Lily, Rosemary And The *Jack* Of Hearts-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lily, Rosemary And The *Jack* Of Hearts-Bob Dylan



Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme- Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme- Simon and Garfunkel



*Mary*, Queen Of Arkansas-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mary*, Queen Of Arkansas-Bruce Springsteen



Proud Mary- CCR


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Proud Mary- CCR



*Mary*'s Place-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mary*'s Place-Bruce Springsteen



This is the place-RHCP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> This is the place-RHCP



We Gotta Get Out of This *Place*-The Animals


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> We Gotta Get Out of This *Place*-The Animals



Got to get you into my life- Beatles, E,W &F


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Got to get you into my life- Beatles, E,W &F



A Day In The *Life* Of A Tree-Beach Boys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A Day In The *Life* Of A Tree-Beach Boys



Perfect Day- Lou Reed


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Perfect Day- Lou Reed



The *Day* Begins-The Moody Blues


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Day* Begins-The Moody Blues



Good Day Sunshine- Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good Day Sunshine- Beatles



*Good* Morning Star*shine*-Oliver (from "Hair")


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Good* Morning Star*shine*-Oliver (from "Hair")



*Star *Cycle- Jeff Beck


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Star *Cycle- Jeff Beck



So You Want To Be A Rock 'n Roll *Star*-The Byrds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> So You Want To Be A Rock 'n Roll *Star*-The Byrds



Starfucker- Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Starfucker- Stones



*Starl*ess and Bible Black-King Crimson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Starl*ess and Bible Black-King Crimson



*Black *Planet- Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Black *Planet- Sisters of Mercy



*Planet* Claire-The B-52s


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Planet* Claire-The B-52s



That was almost a thread killer, lol

*Planet* Earth- Devo


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That was almost a thread killer, lol
> 
> *Planet* Earth- Devo



I Feel The *Earth* Move-Carole King


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Feel The *Earth* Move-Carole King



Movin' out- Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Movin' out- Billy Joel



Your *Move*-Yes


----------



## Terry (Jun 17, 2008)

*Move* me - Nazareth


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Terry said:


> *Move* me - Nazareth



Why *me*?- Planet P


----------



## Terry (Jun 17, 2008)

I wanna know *why* - Aerosmith


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Terry said:


> I wanna know *why* - Aerosmith



Tell me* why*-Neil Young


----------



## Terry (Jun 17, 2008)

*Tell me* something - Van Morrison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Terry said:


> *Tell me* something - Van Morrison



Save a mountain for *me*- Creme & Godley


----------



## Terry (Jun 17, 2008)

*mountain* music - Alabama


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Terry said:


> *mountain* music - Alabama



Sugar *Mountain*- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sugar *Mountain*- Neil Young



I Can't Help Myself (*Sugar* Pie Honey Bunch)-The Four Tops


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Can't Help Myself (*Sugar* Pie Honey Bunch)-The Four Tops



*Help* on the Way- G. Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Help* on the Way- G. Dead



My *Way*-Sid Vicious


----------



## ckofer (Jun 17, 2008)

_Weigh_
Phish (hey at least it rhymes)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

ckofer said:


> _Weigh_
> Phish (hey at least it rhymes)



The *Weigh*t-The Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Weigh*t-The Band



The Weight of the World- Elton John


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The Weight of the World- Elton John



It's The End Of The *World* As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)-R.E.M.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It's The End Of The *World* As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)-R.E.M.



The *End*- Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The *End*- Doors



*End*less Wire-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *End*less Wire-The Who



Spies in the wire- Caberet Voltaire


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Spies in the wire- Caberet Voltaire



Concrete And Barbed *Wire*-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Concrete And Barbed *Wire*-Lucinda Williams



*Concrete* Jungle- B. Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Concrete* Jungle- B. Marley



Stranded In The *Jungle*-New York Dolls


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stranded In The *Jungle*-New York Dolls



Welcome to the Jungle- G&roses
Jungleland- Springsteen
Jungle boogie- Kool & gang

Not sure if any or all were used previously


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Welcome to the Jungle- G&roses
> Jungleland- Springsteen
> Jungle boogie- Kool & gang
> 
> Not sure if any or all were used previously



Bungle In The Jungle-Jethro Tull


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bungle In The Jungle-Jethro Tull



Jungle Love-Steve Miller


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Jungle Love-Steve Miller



getting out of the jungle....
You've Got The *Love* I Need-Al Green


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> getting out of the jungle....
> You've Got The *Love* I Need-Al Green



I need a Miracle- Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I need a Miracle- Dead



Waiting For The *Miracle*-Leonard Cohen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Waiting For The *Miracle*-Leonard Cohen



Waiting on a friend- Stones


----------



## Terry (Jun 18, 2008)

A *friend *to me Garth Brooks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Terry said:


> A *friend *to me Garth Brooks



*Friend* Of Mine-The National


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet Child  O MINE----GNR


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sweet Child  O MINE----GNR



*Sweet* Jane- Lou Reed


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Sweet* Jane- Lou Reed



*Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon...a very cool rendering of the Aerosmith song


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon...a very cool rendering of the Aerosmith song



Emotional Rescue- Stones (not sure if this is a repeater, I'm losing track and some of the titles are sounding familiar. Not that it really matters)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Emotional Rescue- Stones (not sure if this is a repeater, I'm losing track and some of the titles are sounding familiar. Not that it really matters)



The *Rescue* Blues-Ryan Adams

Of course it doesn't matter. It's only Rock 'n Roll......


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Rescue* Blues-Ryan Adams
> 
> Of course it doesn't matter. It's only Rock 'n Roll......



*Blue *Moon- Ella Fitzgerald/Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Blue *Moon- Ella Fitzgerald/Sinatra



*Blue* Bayou-Roy Orbison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Blue* Bayou-Roy Orbison



Born on the *bayou-*CCR


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Born on the *bayou-*CCR



Born in the USA..by Bruce Springstein


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Born in the USA..by Bruce Springstein



*Born* To Run-Bruce Springsteen & The E-Street Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Born in the USA..by Bruce Springstein



*Born* Loser- DMX


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Born* Loser- DMX



Winners & *Loser*s-Iggy Pop


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Winners & *Loser*s-Iggy Pop



Even the *Losers-* Petty


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Even the *Losers-* Petty



Good *Even*ing Mr. Waldheim-Lou Reed


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good *Even*ing Mr. Waldheim-Lou Reed



*Evening* Star- Judas Priest


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Evening* Star- Judas Priest



Dark *Star*-Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dark *Star*-Crosby, Stills & Nash



*Star *of Bethlehem- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Star *of Bethlehem- Neil Young



Gotta get out of the stars.......

(Just Like) *Star*ting Over-John Lennon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Gotta get out of the stars.......
> 
> (Just Like) *Star*ting Over-John Lennon



*Start* it up- Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Start* it up- Stones



Why Do I Keep Fucking *Up*?-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Shut *Up*- Black Eyed Peas/ Blink 182


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Shut *Up*- Black Eyed Peas/ Blink 182



Maria (*Shut Up* And Kiss Me)-Willie Nelson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Maria (*Shut Up* And Kiss Me)-Willie Nelson



Stolen *Kiss*es= Chris & Cosey


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Stolen *Kiss*es= Chris & Cosey



*Stolen* Car-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stolen* Car-Bruce Springsteen



Drive my *car-* Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Drive my *car-* Beatles



Keep The *Car* Running-Arcade Fire


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Keep The *Car* Running-Arcade Fire



I *keep* that- PAt Metheny


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I *keep* that- PAt Metheny



*Keep* It Loose, *Keep* It Tight-Amos Lee


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Keep* It Loose, *Keep* It Tight-Amos Lee



Tight A$- John Lennon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tight A$- John Lennon



*Tight* Rope-Leon Russell


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Tight* Rope-Leon Russell



*Rope*- Nitzer Ebb


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Rope*- Nitzer Ebb[/QUOTE
> 
> Safe Eu*rope*an Home-The Clash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moe Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > *Rope*- Nitzer Ebb[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dr Skimeister said:
> 
> 
> > *Safe*ty Dance- Men w/o hats  YEEAAAAAAH!
> ...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moe Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > *Dance* Like A Monkey-New York Dolls
> ...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dr Skimeister said:
> 
> 
> > Shock the *Monkey-* Peter Gabriel
> ...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moe Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except For Me And My *Monkey*-The Beatles
> ...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dr Skimeister said:
> 
> 
> > Where do I *hide*- Nickelback
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

:-?





Dr Skimeister said:


> Moe Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > *Where* the Streets Have No Name-U2
> ...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> :-?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> :-?
> 
> Cry from the *Street*- David Gilmour



*Cry* Me A River-Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moe Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > *Cry* Me A River-Ella Fitzgerald
> ...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dr Skimeister said:
> 
> 
> > Take me to the *river*- Talking heads
> ...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moe Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t Bring Me *Down*-Electric Light Orchestra
> ...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

> Throw *down* the sword- Wishbone Ash



*Down* Under-Men At Work


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Down* Under-Men At Work



*Under* the Bridge- RHCP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Under* the Bridge- RHCP



*Bridge* Of Sighs- Robin Trower


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bridge* Of Sighs- Robin Trower



London *bridge*- Fergie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> London *bridge*- Fergie



*London* Calling-The Clash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *London* Calling-The Clash



*Call *Me- Blondie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Call *Me- Blondie



Please *Call* Home- Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Please *Call* Home- Allman Brothers Band



*Home* again- Carole King


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Home* again- Carole King



Long Way *Home*-Supertramp


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Long Way *Home*-Supertramp



How *long*- RHCP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> How *long*- RHCP



*How* Can You Mend a Broken Heart?-Bee Gees


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *How* Can You Mend a Broken Heart?-Bee Gees



*Broken* Arrow- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Broken* Arrow- Neil Young



Me And My *Arrow*-Harry Nilsson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Me And My *Arrow*-Harry Nilsson



Poison *Arrow*- ABC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Poison *Arrow*- ABC



Mother Nature's *Son*-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Poison *Arrow*- ABC



*Poison* Heart- Ramones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Poison* Heart- Ramones



*Heart* of the City-Dave Edmunds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Heart* of the City-Dave Edmunds



The *City* Sleeps- MC 900 Ft. Jesus


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The *City* Sleeps- MC 900 Ft. Jesus



The Lion *Sleeps* Tonight-The Tokens


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Lion *Sleeps* Tonight-The Tokens



Iron,* Lion*, Zion- Bob Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Iron,* Lion*, Zion- Bob Marley



*Iron* Man-Black Sabbath


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Iron* Man-Black Sabbath



*Iron*fist-Motorhead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Iron*fist-Motorhead



*Iron*bound Fancy Poultry-Suzanne Vega


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Iron*bound Fancy Poultry-Suzanne Vega



(Isn't it) *Iron*ic- A. Morrissette


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> (Isn't it) *Iron*ic- A. Morrissette



*Isn't* She Lovely-Stevie Wonder


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Isn't* She Lovely-Stevie Wonder



No it *isn't-* Blink 182


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> No it *isn't-* Blink 182



*Isn't* Life Strange-Moody Blues


----------



## mondeo (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Isn't* Life Strange-Moody Blues



*Strange* Days - The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> *Strange* Days - The Doors



I've Loved These *Days*-Billy Joel


----------



## mondeo (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've Loved These *Days*-Billy Joel



*I've* Seen All Good People - Yes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> *I've* Seen All Good People - Yes



Have You *Seen* Your Mother Baby, Standing In The Shadow-Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Have You *Seen* Your Mother Baby, Standing In The Shadow-Rolling Stones



*In the *Kingdom Of the Blind the One-Eyed Are Kings- Dead can Dance


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *In the *Kingdom Of the Blind the One-Eyed Are Kings- Dead can Dance



*Blind*ed By The Light-Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Blind*ed By The Light-Manfred Mann's Earth Band



*BLINDED* ME WITH SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!-- THomas Dolby


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2008)

Eyesight to the *blind* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Terry said:


> Eyesight to the *blind* - Aerosmith



Doctor, My *Eyes*-Jackson Browne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Doctor, My *Eyes*-Jackson Browne



*Doctor*, Doctor- Thompson twins


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

DOCTOR Feelgood-- Motley Crue


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> DOCTOR Feelgood-- Motley Crue



*Good Feel*ing- Violent femmes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

GOOD vibrations -- Beach Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GOOD vibrations -- Beach Boys



A *Good* Feelin' To Know-Poco


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Good* Feelin' To Know-Poco



*Know*ing me *know*ing you- Abba


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2008)

*You* can't allways get what *you* want  - the Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Terry said:


> *You* can't allways get what *you* want  - the Rolling Stones



*You* got what it takes- Motels


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *You* got what it takes- Motels



*Take* Me To The River- Talking Heads


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Take* Me To The River- Talking Heads



*Take* the A train- Duke Ellington


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Take* the A train- Duke Ellington



*Take* Five-Dave Brubeck Quartet


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Take* Five-Dave Brubeck Quartet



Don't *take* me alive- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Don't *take* me alive- Steely Dan



Still *Alive* And Well-Johnny Winter


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still *Alive* And Well-Johnny Winter



*Still* Crazy after all these years- Paul Simon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Still* Crazy after all these years- Paul Simon



*All* Those *Years* Ago-George Harrison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *All* Those *Years* Ago-George Harrison



Reelin' in the *years*- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Reelin' in the *years*- Steely Dan



Sixty *Years* On-Elton John


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sixty *Years* On-Elton John



*On* the Dunes- Don Fagen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *On* the Dunes- Don Fagen



*On The* Road Again-Willie Nelson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *On The* Road Again-Willie Nelson



Repeater, I used that one.

Band *on the *run- McCartney & Wings


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Repeater, I used that one.
> 
> Band *on the *run- McCartney & Wings



She's A *Run*away-BoDeans


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> She's A *Run*away-BoDeans



*She's a *beauty- Tubes


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *She's a *beauty- Tubes




*She's A *Hottie - Toby Keith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *She's A *Hottie - Toby Keith



*She's* Leaving Home-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *She's* Leaving Home-The Beatles



Can't find my way *home*- Blind Faith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Can't find my way *home*- Blind Faith



*Home*ward Bound-Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Home*ward Bound-Simon & Garfunkle



America drinks & goes *home*- F. Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> America drinks & goes *home*- F. Zappa



*America*n Idiot-Green day


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *America*n Idiot-Green day



I gotta believe we did

*American* Pie- Don McLean, if so, then,

*American* Woman- Guess Who, and if that's been played,

Livin in *America*- James brown


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I gotta believe we did
> 
> *American* Pie- Don McLean, if so, then,
> 
> ...



*America*n Squirm-Nick Lowe


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *America*n Idiot-Green day



*Amerika*- Rammstein


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Amerika*- Rammstein



taking liberties......

I *Am* A Child-Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> taking liberties......
> 
> I *Am* A Child-Buffalo Springfield



That's OK, we've been getting our liberties taken for almost 8 years

*Child*ren of the Sun- Billy Thorpe


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's OK, we've been getting our liberties taken for almost 8 years
> 
> *Child*ren of the Sun- Billy Thorpe



don't get me started on the liberties thing.....

Why Does the *Sun* Shine-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> don't get me started on the liberties thing.....
> 
> Why Does the *Sun* Shine-They Might Be Giants



Black hole *Sun-* Soundgarden


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Black hole *Sun-* Soundgarden



W*hole* Lotta Love-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> W*hole* Lotta Love-Led Zeppelin



*Love* is the Answer- Utopia/  England Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Love* is the Answer- Utopia/  England Dan & John Ford Coley



Freeway Of *Love*-Aretha Franklin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Freeway Of *Love*-Aretha Franklin



THe Look of *Love*- ABC.......YEAAHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> THe Look of *Love*- ABC.......YEAAHHHHH!!!!!!!



*Look* at You, *Look* at Me-Dave Mason


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Look* at You, *Look* at Me-Dave Mason



*Look*in for love- Waylon Jennings


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Look*in for love- Waylon Jennings



*Look* Out For My *Love*-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Look* Out For My *Love*-Neil Young



*Love* is the Drug- Roxy Music


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Love* is the Drug- Roxy Music





Women Who *Love *Men Who Love *Drug*s - Oceansize


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2008)

LOVE Hangover-Diana Ross


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)

Love is a Rose - various artists


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Love is a *Rose* - various artists



The Rose - Bette Midler


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The Rose - Bette Midler



Give My Love To *Rose*-Johnny Cash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Give My Love To *Rose*-Johnny Cash



In the name of *love*- U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> In the name of *love*- U2



Stop! *In the Name of Love*-The Supremes

OK...now I need some Motown.......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2008)

STOP draggin my heart around --Stevie Nicks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> STOP draggin my heart around --Stevie Nicks



*Heart* of Gold- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Heart* of Gold- Neil Young



*Gold*en *Heart*- Mark Knopfler


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Gold*en *Heart*- Mark Knopfler



keepin it in the family,

Love over* gold*- Dire Straits


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Love over* gold*- Dire Straits



Solid *Gold*- Frank Black & The Catholics


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Solid *Gold*- Frank Black & The Catholics


 
Rock Solid - Viagra,...no John Buzik


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Rock Solid - Viagra,...no John Buzik



*Rock* And A Hard Place-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rock* And A Hard Place-The Rolling Stones



*Hard* Day's Nite- Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2008)

Nite Moves -Bob Seegar and SB band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nite Moves -Bob Seegar and SB band



I gotta *move*- Kinks


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2008)

She about a MOVEr--Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> She about a MOVEr--Sir Douglas Quintet



*She*'s A *Move*r-Big Star


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

*She's *Got a Way - Billy Joel


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> *She's *Got a Way - Billy Joel



*She's* got the look- Roxette


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks that Kill- Motley Crew


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Looks that Kill- Motley Crew



Cortez the *kill*er- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cortez the *kill*er- Neil Young



Video *Kille*d The Radio Star-The Buggles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

Spirit of RADIO- Rush


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Spirit of RADIO- Rush



*Spirit* in the nite- Springsteen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Spirit* in the nite- Springsteen



*Spirit*s In The Material World-The Police


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Spirit*s In The Material World-The Police



It's the end of the *world*- REM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

New WORD man -Rush


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

New WORLD Man - Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> New WORLD Man - Rush



Living In The Material *World*-George Harrison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Living In The Material *World*-George Harrison



*Material* Girl- The gap toothed skank


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cinnamon Girl--Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cinnamon Girl--Neil Young



*Girl* Of My Dreams-Bram Tchaikovsky

summer of '78 radio hit....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cinnamon Girl--Neil Young



*Girl* you know its true- Milli Vanilli


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Girl* you know its true- Milli Vanilli



*True* Colors-Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *True* Colors-Cyndi Lauper



*Color* my world-Chicago


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Color* my world-Chicago



What a Wonderful *World*-Joey Ramone

punk from Queens *almost* meets Satchmo's standard on this song......


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What a Wonderful *World*-Joey Ramone
> 
> punk from Queens *almost* meets Satchmo's standard on this song......



I *wonder-* Chris Isaak


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I *wonder-* Chris Isaak



*Wonder*in'-Neil Young And The Shocking Pinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Wonder*in'-Neil Young And The Shocking Pinks



*Wonder*boy- Tenacious D


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Wonder*boy- Tenacious D



My *Boy*friend's Back-Me First & The Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My *Boy*friend's Back-Me First & The Gimme Gimmes



*My *sharona- The Knack


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *My *sharona- The Knack



Please Tell *My* Brother-Golden Smog


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Please Tell *My* Brother-Golden Smog



*Please* Release me- Jim Reeves


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Please* Release me- Jim Reeves



Baby *Please* Don't Go-Van Morrison


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2008)

DON'T stop believing-Journey


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> DON'T stop believing-Journey



*Don't* do me like that- Petty


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Don't* do me like that- Petty



Space Is Gonna *Do Me* Good-Frank Black


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Space Is Gonna *Do Me* Good-Frank Black



*Space* Boogie- Jeff Beck


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Space* Boogie- Jeff Beck



We Wanna *Boogie*-Sonny Burgess

the birth of rockabilly....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> We Wanna *Boogie*-Sonny Burgess
> 
> the birth of rockabilly....



I *Want To *Know What Love Is - Foreigner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I *Want To *Know What Love Is - Foreigner



I Don't *Know* How To *Love* Him-Jesus Christ Superstar cast (don't know the specific singer)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Don't *Know* How To *Love* Him-Jesus Christ Superstar cast (don't know the specific singer)



Since* I* fell for you- Al Jarreau


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Since* I* fell for you- Al Jarreau



Rocke*fell*er Drug Laws-Felice Brothers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rocke*fell*er Drug Laws-Felice Brothers



I fought the *law* and the *law *won- Bobby Fueller Four


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I fought the *law* and the *law *won- Bobby Fueller Four



*Law*yers in Love-Jackson Browne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Law*yers in Love-Jackson Browne



Gravity of* Love*-Enigma


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Gravity of* Love*-Enigma



*Love*, Reign O're Me-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Love*, Reign O're Me-The Who



Acid *Rain*- Silverchair


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Acid *Rain*- Silverchair



After conferring with the judges and getting the ruling that reign does *NOT* equal rain, but it's Friday so WTF....

*Acid* Queen-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Guilty. So here's my restitution:

*Reign* of love- Coldplay

Jane the queen of *love*- Frank Black

Acid *Queen*-The Who

The *Acid* Song- Loudon Wainwright III 

Keepin it legit


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Guilty. So here's my restitution:
> 
> *Reign* of love- Coldplay
> 
> ...



Radio *Song*-Felice Brothers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Radio *Song*-Felice Brothers



*Radio* Nowhere- Springsteen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Radio* Nowhere- Springsteen



Where Do We Go Now But *Nowhere*-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Where Do We Go Now But *Nowhere*-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds



*Now* is the time- Snoop Dogg


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Now* is the time- Snoop Dogg



Can't Stand Me *Now*-The Libertines


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Can't Stand Me *Now*-The Libertines



Don't *stand* so close to* me*- Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Don't *stand* so close to* me*- Police



(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace Love And Under*stand*ing-Nick Lowe


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace Love And Under*stand*ing-Nick Lowe



One my faves:

*Peace* Frog- Doors


Just cranked it on you tube, man, I LOOOOOOOVE the DOORS!!!!!!!!! Been jammin some fun stuff. Anybody seen the Garcia version of "Smoke gets in you eyes" from the movie " Smoke". Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF8Khk3xVuM

Pass it along to a friend, it's good for ya............

And Ashley Judd is such a piece of .......................


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One my faves:
> 
> *Peace* Frog- Doors
> 
> ...



Give *Peace* a Chance-Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Give *Peace* a Chance-Plastic Ono Band



Last *Chance* on the stairway- Duran Duran


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Last *Chance* on the stairway- Duran Duran



The Kids Don't Stand A *Chance*-Vampire Weekend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Kids Don't Stand A *Chance*-Vampire Weekend



*Chances* are- Johnny Mathis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Chances* are- Johnny Mathis



The Kids *Are* Alright-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 29, 2008)

[/B]





Dr Skimeister said:


> The Kids *Are* Alright-The Who



*Kid* Charlemagne- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> [/B]
> 
> *Kid* Charlemagne- Steely Dan



Hollywood *Kid*s-The Thrills


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hollywood *Kid*s-The Thrills



*Hollywood* Nites- Bob Seger


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Hollywood* Nites- Bob Seger



Mid*night* Rider-Greg Allman


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Mid*night* Rider-Greg Allman



Round *Midnite*- Thelonius Monk

feels like deja vu......


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Round *Midnite*- Thelonius Monk
> 
> feels like deja vu......



yea, it does....I guess there's only so many song titles we'll admit we know......

Long Distance Runa*round*-Yes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> yea, it does....I guess there's only so many song titles we'll admit we know......
> 
> Long Distance Runa*round*-Yes



*Runaround* Sue-Dion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Runaround* Sue-Dion



*Sue* Me *Sue*-Joe Ely


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sue* Me *Sue*-Joe Ely



Do you really want to hurt *me*- Culture Club


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Do you really want to hurt *me*- Culture Club



Stop *Hurt*ing People-Pete Townshend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stop *Hurt*ing People-Pete Townshend



Short *People*- Randy Newman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Short *People*- Randy Newman



Here Come The *People* In Grey-The Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Here Come The *People* In Grey-The Kinks



Cat *People*- Bowie


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 1, 2008)

china CAT sunflower - dead


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> china CAT sunflower - dead



Walking on the *Chin*ese wall- Philip Bailey (Lame)

*Cats* under the stars- Garcia Band (Better)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Walking on the *Chin*ese wall- Philip Bailey (Lame)
> 
> *Cats* under the stars- Garcia Band (Better)



The Year Of The *Cat*-Al Stewart


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Year Of The *Cat*-Al Stewart



It was a very good *year*- Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It was a very good *year*- Sinatra



A Hard *Year*-Josh Joplin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A Hard *Year*-Josh Joplin



It's *hard* to be humble- Mac Davis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It's *hard* to be humble- Mac Davis



A *Hard* Rain's A-Gonna Fall-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Hard* Rain's A-Gonna Fall-Bob Dylan



Red *Rain*- Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Red *Rain*- Peter Gabriel



*Looking at that one like a hanging slider...*

Purple *Rain*-Prince


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Looking at that one like a hanging slider...*
> 
> Purple *Rain*-Prince



Thanks for the softball....

*Purple* Haze- Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Thanks for the softball....
> 
> *Purple* Haze- Hendrix



A *Haz*y Shade Of Winter-Simon & Garfunkel 

curiously, my wife and I were talking about this song just yesterday


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Haz*y Shade Of Winter-Simon & Garfunkel
> 
> curiously, my wife and I were talking about this song just yesterday



Didn't the Bangles cover that? :-o

Made in the *Shade-* Skynyrd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Didn't the Bangles cover that? :-o
> 
> Made in the *Shade-* Skynyrd



Matter 'o fact, it was The Bangles' version of the song on the car radio that played when we had our discussion, but I'm chosing not to acknowledge their cover.  
We were trying to remember what S&G album it originally appeared on.

I Just Wasn't *Made* For These Times-Beach Boys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Matter 'o fact, it was The Bangles' version of the song on the car radio that played when we had our discussion, but I'm chosing not to acknowledge their cover.
> We were trying to remember what S&G album it originally appeared on.
> 
> I Just Wasn't *Made* For These Times-Beach Boys



Good *Times* Bad *Times*- Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good *Times* Bad *Times*- Zep



I'm pretty sure I used this already......

*Bad Time*-Jayhawks

(a Mark Farner/Grand Funk Railroad cover)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm pretty sure I used this already......
> 
> *Bad Time*-Jayhawks
> 
> (a Mark Farner/Grand Funk Railroad cover)



Sign o the *times*- Prince


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sign o the *times*- Prince



*Sign*ed, Sealed, Delivered I’m Yours-Stevie Wonder


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sign*ed, Sealed, Delivered I’m Yours-Stevie Wonder



*Deliver* me- Sarah Brightman/ Def  Leppard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Deliver* me- Sarah Brightman/ Def  Leppard



Sedan *Deliver*y-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sedan *Deliver*y-Neil Young



Baby blue *sedan*- Modest Mouse


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Baby blue *sedan*- Modest Mouse



Cry *Baby*-Janis Joplin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cry *Baby*-Janis Joplin



*Cry*ing Game-Boy george


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Cry*ing Game-Boy george



*Game*s People Play-Duane Allman


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Game*s People Play-Duane Allman



Head *games*- Foreigner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Head *games*- Foreigner



(She Thinks She's) Edith *Head*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> (She Thinks She's) Edith *Head*-They Might Be Giants



*She* Moves Through The Fair- E. Costello


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *She* Moves Through The Fair- E. Costello



See *Through* Head-The Hives


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> See *Through* Head-The Hives



All *thru* the nite- Cindi LAuper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> All *thru* the nite- Cindi LAuper



Drive *All Night*-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Drive *All Night*-Bruce Springsteen



Bend over, I'll *drive*- Cramps


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bend over, I'll *drive*- Cramps



I like that song title.....I'm not familiar with it....
Definite search is in order.   

Up Around The *Bend*-Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I like that song title.....I'm not familiar with it....
> Definite search is in order.
> Oh, its a scene, man........8)
> Up Around The *Bend*-Credence Clearwater Revival



Head *Up* High-BRMC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Head *Up* High-BRMC



*High* Falls-Dickie Betts & Great Southern


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *High* Falls-Dickie Betts & Great Southern



As *Falls* Wichita, So *Falls* Wichita *Falls*- Pat Metheny


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> As *Falls* Wichita, So *Falls* Wichita *Falls*- Pat Metheny



*Fall*ing Up-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fall*ing Up-Rickie Lee Jones



Long Ago Child / *Fall*en Star- Metheny


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Long Ago Child / *Fall*en Star- Metheny



*Fall* On Me-R.E.M.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fall* On Me-R.E.M.



It should be you it should be *me*- Whyte Seeds


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It should be you it should be *me*- Black Keys



I Give *You* Needles-Scott Kempner

check out this new release by ex of The Del-Lords....good sheet


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Give *You* Needles-Scott Kempner
> 
> check out this new release by ex of The Del-Lords....good sheet



10-4

THe *Needle* and the damage done- Neil Y


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 10-4
> 
> THe *Needle* and the damage done- Neil Y



*Needle*s And Pins-The Ramones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Needle*s And Pins-The Ramones



Couldn't leave the Needles alone, could ya! Here ya go.....

*Needles*- System of a down


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Thread a *Needle*- You and I


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Thread a *Needle*- You and I



Love's In *Need* Of Love Today-Stevie Wonder


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Love's In *Need* Of Love Today-Stevie Wonder



I *love* the nite-Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I *love* the nite-Blue Oyster Cult



*Night*mare At 20,000 Feet-Chris Mills


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Night*mare At 20,000 Feet-Chris Mills



Welcome to my *nitemare*- Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Welcome to my *nitemare*- Alice Cooper



*Welcome* To The Occupation-R.E.M.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Welcome* To The Occupation-R.E.M.



The beautiful *Occupation*- Travis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The beautiful *Occupation*- Travis



You Are So *Beautiful*-Joe Cocker


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Are So *Beautiful*-Joe Cocker



I'll love *you*, I'll kill *you*- Enigma


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll love *you*, I'll kill *you*- Enigma



*I*'m Always In *Love*-Wilco


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I*'m Always In *Love*-Wilco



*Love* is waiting- Al Jarreau


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Love* is waiting- Al Jarreau



*Waiting* For You-Ben Harper ....(was this with The Innocent Criminals?)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Waiting* For You-Ben Harper ....(was this with The Innocent Criminals?)



The world is *waiting*- Berlin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The world is *waiting*- Berlin



Sitting On Top Of The *World*-Lenny Kravitz 

is he gonna rename it, "Laying On Top Of Mrs. A-Rod"?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sitting On Top Of The *World*-Lenny Kravitz
> 
> is he gonna rename it, "Laying On Top Of Mrs. A-Rod"?



Who, Madonna? Everybody's tapped that well.

We are the* World*- Michael Jackson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Who, Madonna? Everybody's tapped that well.
> 
> We are the* World*- Michael Jackson



Supposedly A-Rod is doing Madonna as she's dumping her husband, and Mrs. A-Rod is shackin' up with Lenny Kravitz over in Europe....go figure.

Whole Wide *World*-Wreckless Eric


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Supposedly A-Rod is doing Madonna as she's dumping her husband, and Mrs. A-Rod is shackin' up with Lenny Kravitz over in Europe....go figure.
> 
> Whole Wide *World*-Wreckless Eric



I was hoping this millenium would be free of Madonna. And I hope A's "rod" enjoys swinging around in Madonna's Lincoln Tunnel............ Lotsa traffic passed through there.

*Whole* Lotta Love- Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I was hoping this millenium would be free of Madonna. And I hope A's "rod" enjoys swinging around in Madonna's Lincoln Tunnel............ Lotsa traffic passed through there.
> 
> *Whole* Lotta Love- Zep



*Whole Lotta* Shakin' Going On-Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Whole Lotta* Shakin' Going On-Jerry Lee Lewis



*Shake* a Leg- Sea Level


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Shake* a Leg- Sea Level



A *Leg*al Matter-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Leg*al Matter-The Who



Nothing else *matter*s- metallica


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Nothing else *matter*s- metallica



*Nothing* Happened Today-The Boomtown Rats


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Nothing* Happened Today-The Boomtown Rats



What *Happened-* Sublime


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What *Happened-* Sublime



Can't Lose *What* You Never Had-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Can't Lose *What* You Never Had-Allman Brothers Band



*Can't* stand *los*ing *you*= Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Can't* stand *los*ing *you*= Police



I *Can't Stand* Up For Falling Down-Elvis Costello


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Can't Stand* Up For Falling Down-Elvis Costello



*I can't* be satisfied- Hot Tuna


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I can't* be satisfied- Hot Tuna



*Can't* Hang-Leo Kottke/Mike Gordon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Can't* Hang-Leo Kottke/Mike Gordon



*Hang*man- Styx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Hang*man- Styx



Don't *Hang* Up-10cc

Know where the band name comes from?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Don't *Hang* Up-10cc
> 
> Know where the band name comes from?



Above average "load" volume.

A new twist on size matters......

*Don't* eat the yellow snow- Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Above average "load" volume.
> 
> A new twist on size matters......
> 
> *Don't* eat the yellow snow- Zappa




*Yellow* Moon-The Neville Brothers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Yellow* Moon-The Neville Brothers



Hunter's *Moon*- Thin White Rope

Where'd the band get their name?

THe Ruby Sea is my fave of theirs, "Bartenders Rag" is pretty cool....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hunter's *Moon*- Thin White Rope
> 
> Where'd the band get their name?
> 
> THe Ruby Sea is my fave of theirs, "Bartenders Rag" is pretty cool....



I never even heard of that band....research necessary

Waiting On The *Moon*-Peter Wolf

Added:
instant hit on eMusic.....
"Copping their name from William S. Burroughs' euphemism for ejaculation, Thin White Rope was founded in Davis, California in 1984"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I never even heard of that band....research necessary
> 
> Waiting On The *Moon*-Peter Wolf
> 
> ...



Bad *Moon* rising-CCR or, if used already
*Waiting* for the rain- Manfred Mann


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bad *Moon* rising-CCR or, if used already
> *Waiting* for the rain- Manfred Mann



The *Rain* Song-Continental Drifters  
Group includes Susan Cowsill, who happened to co-write and sing this song. The Cowsills, a real family group unlike The Partridge Family, had a huge radio hit doing "Hair', the title song of the Broadway play...


----------



## Rushski (Jul 9, 2008)

*Song* and Emotion - Tesla


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Song* and Emotion - Tesla



THe Clown *Song*- Thin White Rope


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> THe Clown *Song*- Thin White Rope



New *Song*-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> New *Song*-The Who



*New* Kid in Town- Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *New* Kid in Town- Eagles



This *Town*-The Go-Go's


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> This *Town*-The Go-Go's



Down*town* train- Tom Waits


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Down*town* train- Tom Waits



*Down* The Road A Piece-Chuck E. Weiss  
a buddy of Tom Waits'.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Down* The Road A Piece-Chuck E. Weiss
> a buddy of Tom Waits'.....



Telegraph* Road*- Dire Straits


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Telegraph* Road*- Dire Straits



Joppa *Road*-Ween


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Joppa *Road*-Ween



The golden *road*- G. Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The golden *road*- G. Dead



*The Golden* State-John Doe


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *The Golden* State-John Doe



*Golden* years- Bowie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Golden* years- Bowie



2000 Light *Years* From Home-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 2000 Light *Years* From Home-The Rolling Stones



Reelin' in the* years*- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

In The *Year* 2525-Zager & Evans  
one that's not in my collection...yet, I guess


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> In The *Year* 2525-Zager & Evans
> one that's not in my collection...yet, I guess



*Year* of the Cat- Al Stewart


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Year* of the Cat- Al Stewart



Morph The *Cat*-Donald Fagan


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Morph The *Cat*-Donald Fagan



Sister *Morph*ine - Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> Sister *Morph*ine - Stones



Lips like *Morphine*- Kill Hannah


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lips like *Morphine*- Kill Hannah



Severed *Lips*-Dinosaur Jr


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Severed *Lips*-Dinosaur Jr



Fat *Lip*- Sum 41


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fat *Lip*- Sum 41



*Fat* Man In The Bathtub-Little Feat


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fat* Man In The Bathtub-Little Feat



Sweet. When I posted my last title, that one came to mind.

*Fat* Bottomed Girls- Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sweet. When I posted my last title, that one came to mind.
> 
> *Fat* Bottomed Girls- Queen



*Bottom* Of The World-Tom Waits


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bottom* Of The World-Tom Waits



In the eye *of the* storm- Michael Franks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> In the eye *of the* storm- Michael Franks



*In The Eye*-Suzanne Vega


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *In The Eye*-Suzanne Vega



Swastika *Eye*s- Primal Scream


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Swastika *Eye*s- Primal Scream



Naked *Eye*-Pete Townshend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Naked *Eye*-Pete Townshend



Cool, let's milk the "eye" theme for a while, its a nobrainer

Kick in the *Eye*- Bauhaus


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cool, let's milk the "eye" theme for a while, its a nobrainer
> 
> Kick in the *Eye*- Bauhaus



Crazy *Eye*s-Poco


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Crazy *Eye*s-Poco



*Eyes* without a face- Billy Idol


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Eyes* without a face- Billy Idol



Lines Around Your *Eyes*-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lines Around Your *Eyes*-Lucinda Williams



Lyin *eyes*- Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lyin *eyes*- Eagles



Far Away *Eyes*-Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Far Away *Eyes*-Rolling Stones



Private* Eyes*- Hall & wazizname


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Private* Eyes*- Hall & wazizname



Behind Blue *Eyes*-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Behind Blue *Eyes*-The Who



Ol' Evil *Eye*- Insane clown posse


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Ol' Evil *Eye*- Insane clown posse



*Eye*s of a Stranger - Queensryche


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Eye*s of a Stranger - Queensryche



*Strange* days- Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Strange* days- Doors



100 *Days*, 100 Nights-Sharon Jones And The Dap-Kings

Funk lives!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 100 *Days*, 100 Nights-Sharon Jones And The Dap-Kings
> 
> Funk lives!!



*Nights* on Broadway- BGees

and disco.


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Nights* on Broadway- BGees
> 
> and disco.



The Lamb Lies Down on *Broadway* - Genesis

And PROG!!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> The Lamb Lies Down on *Broadway* - Genesis
> 
> And PROG!!!!!



Old genesis better than the other genesis.

*Lies*- Evanescence


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Old genesis better than the other genesis.
> 
> *Lies*- Evanescence



Funeral Foe A Friend/Love *Lies* Bleeding-Elton John 

The last album of Elton John's significance


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Funeral Foe A Friend/Love *Lies* Bleeding-Elton John
> 
> The last album of Elton John's significance



Only women *bleed*- Alice Cooper


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Only women *bleed*- Alice Cooper



*Only* a Memory - Smithereens


and I agree with the good doctor...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Only* a Memory - Smithereens
> 
> 
> and I agree with the good doctor...



It's *Only* Rock 'n' Roll (But I Like It)-Rolling Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Only* a Memory - Smithereens
> 
> 
> and I agree with the good doctor...



For your eyes *only*- Sheena Easton (we still have a ton of "eye" songs to knock out  )


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> For your eyes *only*- Sheena Easton (we still have a ton of "eye" songs to knock out  )



I *Only* Have *Eyes* For You-Art Garfunkle (Crappy version of what is actually a very good song-You ain't no Billie Holiday, Artie)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Only* Have *Eyes* For You-Art Garfunkle (Crappy version of what is actually a very good song-You ain't no Billie Holiday, Artie)



Can't take my *eyes* off of *you*- frankie valli


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Can't take my *eyes* off of *you*- frankie valli



You Can Close Your *Eyes*-James Taylor

just had a woman in my office that told me she saw JT last week up at Tanglewood....helped me remember this song. I was told Carole King played some songs with him.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Can Close Your *Eyes*-James Taylor
> 
> just had a woman in my office that told me she saw JT last week up at Tanglewood....helped me remember this song. I was told Carole King played some songs with him.



Angel *Eyes*- Roxy music, abba, Ella F., Ace of Base......and prolly a few more


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Angel *Eyes*- Roxy music, abba, Ella F., Ace of Base......and prolly a few more



Hurricane *Eye*-Paul Simon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hurricane *Eye*-Paul Simon



In your *eye*s- Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> In your *eye*s- Peter Gabriel



I actually stood in my CD library this morning pulling jewel cases off of the shelves looking for more song titles with *eyes* in them until I found my last Paul Simon entry. I was just about to plead uncle on this one, or see if you'd accept "Eye, Eye, Eye, Eye...I am the Frito Bandito" as an entry when this popped into my head....

The Story In Your *Eyes*-Moody Blues


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I actually stood in my CD library this morning pulling jewel cases off of the shelves looking for more song titles with *eyes* in them until I found my last Paul Simon entry. I was just about to plead uncle on this one, or see if you'd accept "Eye, Eye, Eye, Eye...I am the Frito Bandito" as an entry when this popped into my head....
> 
> The Story In Your *Eyes*-Moody Blues



THen we'll kill the eye theme, if we need to start scouring CD's this thread becomes too much of an effort, lol

*Begin* the beguine- Cole Porter


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> THen we'll kill the eye theme, if we need to start scouring CD's this thread becomes too much of an effort, lol
> 
> *Begin* the beguine- Cole Porter



From The *Begin*ning-Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> From The *Begin*ning-Emerson, Lake & Palmer



Got to* begin *again- Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Got to* begin *again- Billy Joel



*Begin* The *Begin*-R.E.M.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Begin* The *Begin*-R.E.M.



*Begin*ner's luck- Ella F.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Begin*ner's luck- Ella F.



*Luck*y Man-Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Luck*y Man-Emerson, Lake & Palmer



Family *Man*- Black Flag


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Family *Man*- Black Flag



I Only Want To Be The *Man* You Want-Matthew Ryan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Only Want To Be The *Man* You Want-Matthew Ryan



*The Man*- The Neon Judgement


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *The Man*- The Neon Judgement



I'm the *Man* Who Murdered Love-XTC


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm the *Man* Who Murdered Love-XTC



Fangs of *Love*- My Life with theThrill Kill Kult


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fangs of *Love*- My Life with theThrill Kill Kult



*Love* In The Afternoon-Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Love* In The Afternoon-Jerry Garcia Band



Didn't think I'd have a chance to use this one:

*Afternoon* Delight- Not even gonna try to remember the name of this band.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Didn't think I'd have a chance to use this one:
> 
> *Afternoon* Delight- Not even gonna try to remember the name of this band.



That was Starland Vocal Band.....summer of '76

Sunny *Afternoon*- Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That was Starland Vocal Band.....summer of '76
> 
> Sunny *Afternoon*- Kinks



Walking on the *sun*- Smashmouth


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Walking on the *sun*- Smashmouth



Sitting In The Midday *Sun*-Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sitting In The Midday *Sun*-Kinks



*Sun*burn- Fuel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Sun*burn- Fuel



Beds Are *Burn*ing-Midnight Oil


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Beds Are *Burn*ing-Midnight Oil



My *bed* of thorns- GK and the Pips


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> My *bed* of thorns- GK and the Pips



Maria's *Bed*-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Maria's *Bed*-Bruce Springsteen



Rocks in my *bed*- Ella F. , Duke E.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Rocks in my *bed*- Ella F. , Duke E.



Black Coffee In *Bed*-Squeeze


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Black Coffee In *Bed*-Squeeze



Empty *bed* blues- Bessie Smith, Bette Midler


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Empty *bed* blues- Bessie Smith, Bette Midler



Running On *Empty*-Jackson Browne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Running On *Empty*-Jackson Browne



It keeps you *runnin'*- Doobie bros


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It keeps you *runnin'*- Doobie bros



Road *Run*ner-Albert King/Johnny Winter

some from wayyyyy deep in there blues......


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Road *Run*ner-Albert King/Johnny Winter
> 
> some from wayyyyy deep in there blues......



One Last* Run*- Nickelback


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One Last* Run*- Nickelback



Long May You *Run*-Stills-Young Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Long May You *Run*-Stills-Young Band



How *long* blues- clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> How *long* blues- clapton



Still I *Long* For Your Kiss-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still I *Long* For Your Kiss-Lucinda Williams



*Kiss* them for me- Siouxie and the Banshees


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Kiss* them for me- Siouxie and the Banshees



Passionate *Kiss*es-Lucinda Williams


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Passionate *Kiss*es-Lucinda Williams



Kiss from a Rose...by Seal


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Kiss from a Rose...by Seal



 days of wine and *rose*s- Sinatra


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 19, 2008)

Red Red Wine- Neil Diamond


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 19, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Red Red Wine- Neil Diamond



Mexican *Wine*-Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Mexican *Wine*-Fountains Of Wayne



Summer* wine*- Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Summer* wine*- Nancy Sinatra



*Summer*time Blues-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Summer*time Blues-The Who



*Summer* Breeze- Seals n Croft


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Summer* Breeze- Seals n Croft



Summertime by Will Smith


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Summertime by Will Smith



Boys of* Summer*- Don Henley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Boys of* Summer*- Don Henley



In The *Summer*time-Mungo Jerry


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> In The *Summer*time-Mungo Jerry



*Time* is running out- Steve Winwood


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Time* is running out- Steve Winwood



*Running* On Empty-Jackson Browne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Running* On Empty-Jackson Browne



Your heart is an *empty* room- Death cab for cutie


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Your heart is an *empty* room- Death cab for cutie



Bouncing Round the Room by Phish


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bouncing Round the Room by Phish



The *Room* At The Top Of The Stairs-Leo Kottke


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Room* At The Top Of The Stairs-Leo Kottke



Shuttered *Room*- The Fixx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Shuttered *Room*- The Fixx



Guest *Room*-The National


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Guest *Room*-The National



In my* room*- Beach boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> In my* room*- Beach boys



Elizabeth On The Bath*room* Floor-Eels


----------



## Rushski (Jul 21, 2008)

Goodnight *Elisabeth* - The Counting Crows


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Goodnight *Elisabeth* - The Counting Crows



*Goodnight* Ladies-Lou Reed


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Goodnight* Ladies-Lou Reed



Saturday *Night*- Misfits/ bay city rollers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Saturday *Night*- Misfits/ bay city rollers



Shining K*night*-Sun Sawed In 1/2


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Shining K*night*-Sun Sawed In 1/2



Let your love light *shine*- Buddy Miles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let your love light *shine*- Buddy Miles



*Light* Up Or Leave Me Alone-Traffic


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Light* Up Or Leave Me Alone-Traffic



*Leav*in' Las Vegas- Sheryl Crow


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Leav*in' Las Vegas- Sheryl Crow



*Leavin'* On A Jet Plane-Peter, Paul & Mary

with a punk version done by Me First & The Gimme Gimmes......


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Leavin'* On A Jet Plane-Peter, Paul & Mary
> 
> with a punk version done by Me First & The Gimme Gimmes......



Lost *plane*s- The Fixx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lost *plane*s- The Fixx



*Lost* In Space-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Lost* In Space-Neil Young



*Lost* *in* a *Lost* world- Moody Blues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Lost* *in* a *Lost* world- Moody Blues



They Got *Lost*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## powderman (Jul 21, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Goodnight *Elisabeth* - The Counting Crows



*Good night* - The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Good night* - The Beatles



*Good* Times- Chic


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Good* Times- Chic



*Good Times* Bad *Times*-Led Zeppelin


----------



## powderman (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Good Times* Bad *Times*-Led Zeppelin



*Time* is on my side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Time* is on my side - Rolling Stones



Both *Side*s Now-Joni Mitchell


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Both *Side*s Now-Joni Mitchell



Feels like a lotta deja vu :smash:, so for prolly the 3rd time:

Dark *side* of the moon- P floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Feels like a lotta deja vu :smash:, so for prolly the 3rd time:
> 
> Dark *side* of the moon- P floyd



*Dark* End Of The Street-Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Dark* End Of The Street-Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes



Deep and *Dark*- Scorpions


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Deep and *Dark*- Scorpions



The First Cut Is the *Deep*est-Rod Stewart


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The First Cut Is the *Deep*est-Rod Stewart



*Cut*throat (Cut the rope)- Interpol


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Cut*throat (Cut the rope)- Interpol



*Cut* My Hair-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Cut* My Hair-The Who



Cross *cut* saw- Stevie ray Vaughan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cross *cut* saw- Stevie ray Vaughan



*Cross*town Traffic-Jimi


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Cross*town Traffic-Jimi



I'm going to *cross* that river- Fats Domino


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm going to *cross* that river- Fats Domino



It's Not My *Cross* To Bear-Allman Brothers Band

maybe Greg's best work on the Hammond B3


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It's Not My *Cross* To Bear-Allman Brothers Band
> 
> maybe Greg's best work on the Hammond B3



Me and *my *teddy *bear-* Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Me and *my *teddy *bear-* Peter Gabriel



Bang Bang (*My* Baby Shot *Me* Down)-Sonny & Cher


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bang Bang (*My* Baby Shot *Me* Down)-Sonny & Cher



*Bang* the drum all day- Todd Rundgren


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Bang* the drum all day- Todd Rundgren



*Bang Bang*-Iggy Pop


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bang Bang*-Iggy Pop



*Bang* a gong- T. Rex


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Bang* a gong- T. Rex



*Bang*la Desh-George Harrison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bang*la Desh-George Harrison



This is a stretch, but a welcomed departure from the Bang theme:

Walking in *LA*- Missing Persons


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> This is a stretch, but a welcomed departure from the Bang theme:
> 
> Walking in *LA*- Missing Persons



Good save, Moe... 

*Walking* After Midnight-Patsy Cline


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good save, Moe...
> 
> *Walking* After Midnight-Patsy Cline



*Walking* on Sunshine- One hit wonder (Katrina and the waves?) Not worth checking, but it was a catchy summer tune that fits with the other thread about singing along with bad songs.

After playing this thread for a month, it seems like every song title is a combo of about 12 commonly used words, lol.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Walking* on Sunshine- One hit wonder (Katrina and the waves?)




You Are My *Sunshine* - Jimmie Davis


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> You Are My *Sunshine* - Jimmie Davis



Just the way *you are*- Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just the way *you are*- Billy Joel



Never Do What *You Are* Told-Chumbawamba


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Never Do What *You Are* Told-Chumbawamba



Something I can *never *have- NIN


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Something I can *never *have- NIN



May You *Never*-Eric Clapton


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> May You *Never*-Eric Clapton



Long *may you* run- N. Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Long *may you* run- N. Young



Still I *Long* For *You*r Kiss-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still I *Long* For *You*r Kiss-Lucinda Williams



*Still* the one- Orleans


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Still* the one- Orleans



*One* Toke Over The Line-Brewer & Shipley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *One* Toke Over The Line-Brewer & Shipley



Bong *toke*- Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bong *toke*- Kottonmouth Kings



I'm hoping the judges will accept this stretch......

I've Got My Love *To Ke*ep Me Warm-Billie Holiday


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm hoping the judges will accept this stretch......
> 
> I've Got My Love *To Ke*ep Me Warm-Billie Holiday



Judges give high scores for creativity

*Keep* the change- Tammy Wynette


----------



## mondeo (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Judges give high scores for creativity
> 
> *Keep* the change- Tammy Wynette



*Change*s - Jupiter Coyote


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

mondeo said:


> *Change*s - Jupiter Coyote



Perpetual *Change*-Yes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Perpetual *Change*-Yes



A *change* of Heart- Petty


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 31, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> A *change* of Heart- Petty



Groove Is In The *Heart*-Dee Lite


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 31, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Groove Is In The *Heart*-Dee Lite



Getcha *groove* on- Limp Bizkit


----------



## ubskitech (Aug 8, 2008)

*Ubskitech*



Moe Ghoul said:


> Getcha *groove* on- Limp Bizkit



Needle in the *Groove*-Mama's Boys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *Needle* in the *Groove*-Mama's Boys



*Needle*ss- System of a down


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Needle*ss- System of a down



I *need you - Alicia Keys*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 8, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I *need you - Alicia Keys*


*

Need You Need You-The Whigs*


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Need You Need You*-The Whigs



You back from the cape? 

Little Darling ( I *need You*)- Doobie Bros


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You back from the cape?
> 
> Little Darling ( I *need You*)- Doobie Bros



Oh, *Darling*-The Beatles

still in Hatteras....hitting the bricks tomorrow morning.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Oh, *Darling*-The Beatles
> 
> still in Hatteras....hitting the bricks tomorrow morning.



Hey *Darling*- Spencer Davis Group

Have a safe one back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hey *Darling*- Spencer Davis Group
> 
> Have a safe one back.




Hey Yah...Outkast


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey Yah...Outkast



*Hey* now- Oasis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Hey* now- Oasis



Nobody's Baby *Now*-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nobody's Baby *Now*-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds



*Nobody* but you- Lou Reed


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Nobody* but you- Lou Reed



*Nobody* Loves You (When You're Down And Out)-John Lennon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Nobody* Loves You (When You're Down And Out)-John Lennon



*Nobody* but you- Loggins & Messina


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Nobody* but you- Loggins & Messina



*Nobody* Girl-Ryan Adams


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Nobody* Girl-Ryan Adams



*Girl*s on Film-Duran Duran


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Girl*s on Film-Duran Duran



*Girls* Talk-Dave Edmunds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Girls* Talk-Dave Edmunds



College *girls* are easy- Beastie Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> College *girls* are easy- Beastie Boys



*Easy* to Be Hard-"Hair" Soundtrack


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Easy* to Be Hard-"Hair" Soundtrack



Easy Like a Sunday Morning...Lionel Richie..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Easy Like a Sunday Morning...Lionel Richie..



*Easy* living- Uriah Heep


----------



## powderman (Aug 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Easy* living- Uriah Heep



Everybody is *Easy* - The Burden Brothers


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 11, 2008)

powderman said:


> Everybody is *Easy* - The Burden Brothers


 
Everybodys Everything - Santana


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Everybodys Everything - Santana



*Every* little *thing* she does- Police


----------



## powderman (Aug 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Every* little *thing* she does- Police



*Every little thing* - Beatles


----------



## Rushski (Aug 11, 2008)

*Every* Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby and The Range


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Every* Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby and The Range



Give a *little* bit-Supertramp


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Give a *little* bit-Supertramp



a double... the *little* things *give* you away - Linkin Park


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> a double... the *little* things *give* you away - Linkin Park



*Little* bitch- Specials


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Little* bitch- Specials



*Bitch*es Brew-Miles Davis


----------



## ubskitech (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ubskitech*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bitch*es Brew-Miles Davis



Strange *Brew*- Cream


----------



## powderman (Aug 11, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Strange *Brew*- Cream



*Strange* Days - The Doors


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Strange* Days - The Doors



*Days *of swine and roses- TKK


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Days *of swine and roses- TKK




Generation *Swine* - Motley Crue


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Generation *Swine* - Motley Crue



Mmmmmmmy *Generation*-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Mmmmmmmy *Generation*-The Who



*My* Sharona- Knack


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *My* Sharona- Knack



*My* Skin-Natalie Merchant


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *My* Skin-Natalie Merchant



*My* only love- Roxy Music


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *My* only love- Roxy Music



Oh *My Love*-John Lennon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Oh *My Love*-John Lennon



The best of *my love*- Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The best of *my love*- Eagles



Let *My Love* Open The Door-Pete Townshend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let *My Love* Open The Door-Pete Townshend



*Door*s of your heart- English Beat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Door*s of your heart- English Beat



Goddess In The *Door*way-Mick Jagger


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Goddess In The *Door*way-Mick Jagger



*God*like-KMFDM


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *God*like-KMFDM



What If *God* Were One Of Us?-Joan Osborne


----------



## Rushski (Aug 12, 2008)

*God*'s Love - Bad Religion


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *God*'s Love - Bad Religion



*God*dess of *Love*- Bryan ferry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *God*dess of *Love*- Bryan ferry



*God Love*s A Drunk-Richard Thompson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *God Love*s A Drunk-Richard Thompson



Why don't we get *drunk* and screw- Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Why don't we get *drunk* and screw- Buffett



Feel A *Drunk* Comin' On-Terry Anderson And The Olympic Ass-Kicking Team


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Feel A *Drunk* Comin' On-Terry Anderson And The Olympic Ass-Kicking Team



When I *com*e around- Green Day


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> When I *com*e around- Green Day



Jimmy Still *Come*s *Around*-The Loud Family


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Jimmy Still *Come*s *Around*-The Loud Family



*Around* the bend- Pearl Jam


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Around* the bend- Pearl Jam



Mess *Around*-Eilen Jewel


----------



## Rushski (Aug 13, 2008)

*Around* the Dial - The Kinks


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 13, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Around* the Dial - The Kinks




*The *Girl Gets *Around *- Sammy Haggar


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I get AROUND -- Beachboys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I get AROUND -- Beachboys



*I get* a kick out of you- Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I get* a kick out of you- Sinatra



*Kick* Out The Jams-MC5

The original punks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Kick* Out The Jams-MC5
> 
> The original punks



One foot *out the* door- Van Halen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One foot *out the* door- Van Halen



Stink *Foot*-Frank Zappa


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stink *Foot*-Frank Zappa



*Stink*fist-Tool


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Stink*fist-Tool



Love *Stink*s-J.Geils Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Love *Stink*s-J.Geils Band



Where is the *love*- Black eyed peas


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Where is the *love*- Black eyed peas


 
Love you madly - Cake


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Love you madly - Cake



*Love* her* madly*-Doors


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Love* her* madly*-Doors


 
Time *Loves* a Hero  - Little Feet


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Time *Loves* a Hero  - Little Feet



Running out of *time*- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Running out of *time*- Ozzy Osbourne


 
Running on Empty - Jackson Brown


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Running on Empty - Jackson Brown



*Run* away- Jeff. Starship


----------



## Rushski (Aug 13, 2008)

Way *Away* - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Run* away- Jeff. Starship



She's A *Runaway*-BoDeans


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> She's A *Runaway*-BoDeans



*Run, Run, Run*- Velvet Underground


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Run, Run, Run*- Velvet Underground



I'd *Run* Away-The Jayhawks 

-dare I say we got the runs???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

my bad..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd *Run* Away-The Jayhawks
> 
> -dare I say we got the runs???



Yeah, a lot of threads seem to turn fecal in August. Inflatable turd art is the latest helping.

*Run* around- Jeff. Airplane


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd *Run* Away-The Jayhawks
> 
> -dare I say we got the runs???



I stay *away* - Alice in Chains  

I stay away from Dr Skimeister when he's got the runs!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yeah, a lot of threads seem to turn fecal in August. Inflatable turd art is the latest helping.
> 
> *Run* around- Jeff. Airplane



Till The Rivers All *Run* Dry-Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane 

one of my favorite all-time albums...."Rough Mix"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I stay *away* - Alice in Chains
> 
> I stay away from Dr Skimeister when he's got the runs!



Is it contagious?

*Stay*in alive- BG's


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Is it contagious?
> 
> *Stay*in alive- BG's


 
Time* Alive -* String Cheese Incident


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Time* Alive -* String Cheese Incident



I wann*a live*- Ramones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I wann*a live*- Ramones



Still *Alive* And Well-Johnny Winter


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still *Alive* And Well-Johnny Winter


 
Good to be *Alive* (For a Change) - The Omnious Seapods


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Good to be *Alive* (For a Change) - The Omnious Seapods



*Good* Lovin- Dead


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Good* Lovin- Dead


 
*Love* is the only law - Ziggy Marley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Love* is the only law - Ziggy Marley



*Law* man- Jeff. airplane/ Motorhead


----------



## Rushski (Aug 13, 2008)

*Man* Who Sold the World - David Bowie (re-done a few times - Nirvana, etc...)


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Man* Who Sold the World - David Bowie (re-done a few times - Nirvana, etc...)


 
White Man's Moccassins - Umphrey's McGee


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> White Man's Moccassins - Umphrey's McGee



Nights in *white* satin- Moody blues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Nights in *white* satin- Moody blues



*White* Bird-It's A Beautiful Day


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *White* Bird-It's A Beautiful Day



Surfin' *Bird*- Cramps


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Surfin' *Bird*- Cramps



Free As A *Bird*-The Beatles (the postumously released, unfinished John Lennon song)


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Free As A *Bird*-The Beatles (the postumously released, unfinished John Lennon song)


 
Hurt *Bird* Bath - Umphrey's McGee


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Hurt *Bird* Bath - Umphrey's McGee



The *Hurt*- Cat Stevens


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The *Hurt*- Cat Stevens



Stop *Hurt*ing People-Pete Townshend


----------



## Rushski (Aug 14, 2008)

*Stop* This Game - Cheap trick


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Stop* This Game - Cheap trick



I'm Going To *Stop* Pretending That I Didn't Break Your Heart-Eels


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm Going To *Stop* Pretending That I Didn't Break Your Heart-Eels


 
*Heart* of Gold - Neal Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Heart* of Gold - Neal Young



Band Of *Gold*-Freda Payne


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Band Of *Gold*-Freda Payne


 
*Band* on the run - Paul McCartney


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Band* on the run - Paul McCartney



Born to Run...Bruce Springsteen...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Band* on the run - Paul McCartney



Boys In The *Band*-The Libertines


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Boys In The *Band*-The Libertines



Boys in the Hood..by Easy E...RIP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Boys in the Hood..by Easy E...RIP



Wrong 'em *Boy*o-The Clash


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Wrong 'em *Boy*o-The Clash



WrongWay by Sublime


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> WrongWay by Sublime



*Way* we were- Streisand


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Way* we were- Streisand



Around the Way Girl...LL Cool J


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Around the Way Girl...LL Cool J



Long *way* down- goo goo dolls


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Long *way* down- goo goo dolls


 
Looking *down* from a mountain - Spirit


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Looking *down* from a mountain - Spirit



*Looking* For A Love-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Looking* For A Love-Neil Young



I fell *for* your* love*- Grand Funk R'road


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I fell *for* your* love*- Grand Funk R'road



*For Your Love*-Yardbirds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *For Your Love*-Yardbirds



*Love* *your* money- Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Love* *your* money- Daisy Chainsaw


 
Lawyers, guns, and *money* - Warren Zevon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Lawyers, guns, and *money* - Warren Zevon



Frankie's *Gun*-The Felice Brothers


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Frankie's *Gun*-The Felice Brothers



Janie's got a *gun*  aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Janie's got a *gun*  aerosmith



Sweet *Jane*-Velvet Underground


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sweet *Jane*-Velvet Underground





Sweet Caroline...Neil Diamond..


----------



## powderman (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sweet Caroline...Neil Diamond..



*Sweet* Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Sweet* Dreams - Roy Orbison



*Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon


 
*Emotional* Rescue - Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Emotional* Rescue - Stones



The *Rescue* Blues-Ryan Adams


----------



## Rushski (Aug 15, 2008)

Suitcase *Blues* - Triumph


----------



## Paul (Aug 15, 2008)

Man in a *Suitcase* - The Police


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Man in a *Suitcase* - The Police


 
Demolition *Man* - also The Police


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Demolition *Man* - also The Police



*Demolition* lovers- My chemical romance


----------



## Rushski (Aug 15, 2008)

Easy *Lover* - Phil Collins/Philip Bailey


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Easy *Lover* - Phil Collins/Philip Bailey



Just ain't *easy*- Allman bros


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just ain't *easy*- Allman bros


 
Take it *Easy* - Eagles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Take it *Easy* - Eagles



*Take* the highway- marshal Tucker band


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Take* the highway- marshal Tucker band


 
*Take* the money and run - Steve Miller


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Take* the money and run - Steve Miller



It *take*s two- Marvin Gaye


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It *take*s two- Marvin Gaye


 
*Take* 5 - Dave Brubeck


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Take* 5 - Dave Brubeck



*Take* A Letter Maria-R.B. Greaves   
an AM radio hit from my youth....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Take* A Letter Maria-R.B. Greaves
> an AM radio hit from my youth....



Send it in *a letter*-Planet P


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Send it in *a letter*-Planet P


 
You *send* me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> You *send* me - Sam Cooke



Wherever *you* go- Pat metheny


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wherever *you* go- Pat metheny


 
Get Up and *Go* - The *Go-**Go*'s


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Get Up and *Go* - The *Go-**Go*'s



Given *up* - Linkin Park


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Get Up and *Go* - The *Go-**Go*'s



Let's *get* retarded- Black eyed Peas


----------



## powderman (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let's *get* retarded- Black eyed Peas



I'll *Get* You - The Beatles


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let's *get* retarded- Black eyed Peas


 
*Retarded* in Love - Say Anything


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

powderman said:


> I'll *Get* You - The Beatles



Let's *get* it on- Marvin Gaye


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 15, 2008)

powderman said:


> I'll *Get* You - The Beatles



What *you* are - Audioslave


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let's *get* it on- Marvin Gaye



*on* a plain - nirvana


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> *on* a plain - nirvana


 
I been to Georgia *on* a fast Train - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I been to Georgia *on* a fast Train - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen



crazy *train*  - Ozzy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I been to Georgia *on* a fast Train - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen



*Fast train*- van morrison


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Fast train*- van morrison


 
*Fast*er - Scarecrow Collection


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Fast*er - Scarecrow Collection



*Fast *car-Tracy chapman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Fast *car-Tracy chapman



St. Alphonzo's Pancake Break*fast*-Frank Zappa


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> St. Alphonzo's Pancake Break*fast*-Frank Zappa


 
*Pancake* Boggie - Jed Clayton


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Pancake* Boggie - Jed Clayton



Banana Pancakes..Jack Johnson..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Banana Pancakes..Jack Johnson..



*Ana* Ng-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Ana* Ng-They Might Be Giants


 
Bo*Ng* hits and Porn - The Ominous Seapods


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Bo*Ng* hits and Porn - The Ominous Seapods



Hits from the Bong..Cypress Hill


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hits from the Bong..Cypress Hill



*Bong hits* for breakfast- Staind


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Bong hits* for breakfast- Staind



*Breakfast* In America-Supertramp


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Breakfast* In America-Supertramp



Up for* Breakfast*- Van Halen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Up for* Breakfast*- Van Halen



Hey Mister, That's Me *Up* On The Jukebox-James Taylor


----------



## powderman (Aug 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hey Mister, That's Me *Up* On The Jukebox-James Taylor



Please *Mr* Postman - The Marvelettes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

powderman said:


> Please *Mr* Postman - The Marvelettes



*Please*d to meet you- Wolfmother


----------



## powderman (Aug 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Please*d to meet you- Wolfmother



I love *you* - Barney


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

powderman said:


> I love *you* - Barney



*Love* to *love*- UFO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Love* to *love*- UFO



If I Didn't *Love* You-Squeeze


----------



## powderman (Aug 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> If I Didn't *Love* You-Squeeze



*Love* me to times - The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 17, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Love* me to times - The Doors



I Just Wasn't Made For These *Times*-Beach Boys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Just Wasn't Made For These *Times*-Beach Boys



*These* are the times to* remember*- billy joel


----------



## Rushski (Aug 18, 2008)

*Remember* When the Music - Harry Chapin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Remember* When the Music - Harry Chapin



The *Music* Must Change-The Who


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Music* Must Change-The Who


 
Don't stop the *music* - The Brecker Brothers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Don't stop the *music* - The Brecker Brothers



*Don't* cha *stop*- Cars


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Don't stop the *music* - The Brecker Brothers



Lord *Stop* The Bar-Our Lady of the Highway


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lord *Stop* The Bar-Our Lady of the Highway


 
Don't *stop* the Funk - James Brown (Soul Brother Number One)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lord *Stop* The Bar-Our Lady of the Highway



*Bar*tender's Rag- Thin White Rope


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Bar*tender's Rag- Thin White Rope


 
Hey *Bartender* - Koko Taylor (apparently this thread is pretty worthless and just for post-whores!)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Hey *Bartender* - Koko Taylor (apparently this thread is pretty worthless and just for post-whores!)



Einstein Alert! :idea:

Love me *tender*- Elvis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Einstein Alert! :idea:
> 
> Love me *tender*- Elvis



*Tender*ness On The Block-Warren Zevon


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Tender*ness On The Block-Warren Zevon


 
Try a little *Tenderness* - Three Dog Night (Albert)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Try a little *Tenderness* - Three Dog Night (Albert)



Legal *Tender*- B-52's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Legal *Tender*- B-52's



Time Love and Tenderness...Michael Bolton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Time Love and Tenderness...Michael Bolton



*Time And Love*-Laura Nyro


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Time And Love*-Laura Nyro




Love is a Wonderful Thing..Michael Bolton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Love is a Wonderful Thing..Michael Bolton



*Love Is* The Drug-Roxy Music


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Love Is* The Drug-Roxy Music



I Want a New Drug...Huey Lewis and the News..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I Want a New Drug...Huey Lewis and the News..



Julie's Been Working For The *Drug* Squad-The Clash


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Julie's Been Working For The *Drug* Squad-The Clash



Working For the Weekend...Loverboy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Working For the Weekend...Loverboy



Here comes *the weekend*- Moody Blues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Here comes *the weekend*- Moody Blues



Working For *The Weekend*-Loverboy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Working For *The Weekend*-Loverboy



*Working for the* man- Roy Orbison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Working for the* man- Roy Orbison



Welcome To The *Working* Week-Elvis Costello


----------



## Rushski (Aug 19, 2008)

*Welcome* to the Jungle - Guns and Roses


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 19, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Welcome* to the Jungle - Guns and Roses


 
*Jungle*land - The Boss


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Jungle*land - The Boss



*Land* Ho!- Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Land* Ho!- Doors



Cleve*land* Rocks-Ian Hunter


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cleve*land* Rocks-Ian Hunter



In another *land*- Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> In another *land*- Stones



staying post-Mott.....

Just *Another* Night-Ian Hunter


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> staying post-Mott.....
> 
> Just *Another* Night-Ian Hunter



one way or *another*- Blondie


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> one way or *another*- Blondie



Another One Bites the Dust...Queen
Another One Rides the Bus..Weird Al Yankovic..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Another One Bites the Dust...Queen
> Another One Rides the Bus..Weird Al Yankovic..lol



*Babylon* by bus- Bob marley


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Babylon* by bus- Bob marley


 
Fallen is *Babylon* - Ziggy Marley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Fallen is *Babylon* - Ziggy Marley



Mystery *Babylon*- My life w/the TKK


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Mystery *Babylon*- My life w/the TKK



Building a Mystery..Sarah McLachlin


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Building a Mystery..Sarah McLachlin


 
*Building* the Perfect Beast - Don Henley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Building* the Perfect Beast - Don Henley



*Perfect* Day-Lou Reed


----------



## powderman (Aug 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Perfect* Day-Lou Reed



*Day* Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Day* Tripper - The Beatles



*Day *by *day*- Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Day *by *day*- Sinatra



One Of Those *Day*s-Steve Cropper & Felix Cavaliere


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> One Of Those *Day*s-Steve Cropper & Felix Cavaliere



One Mic...Nas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One Mic...Nas



3 Turntables & 2 *Mic*rophones-MC Honky


http://www.cs.stir.ac.uk/~twi/eels/mchonkyalbum.html


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One Mic...Nas



*Mic*rophonies- Cabaret Voltaire


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Mic*rophonies- Cabaret Voltaire



*Phon*y Rappers- A tribe called Quest


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Phon*y Rappers- A tribe called Quest



Bittersweet Sym*phony*-The Verve


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bittersweet Sym*phony*-The Verve



*Symphony* in blue- Kate Bush


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Symphony* in blue- Kate Bush


 
*Symphony *for the devil - Stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Symphony *for the devil - Stones



*Devil* went down to Georgia- Charlie Daniels


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Symphony *for the devil - Stones



psst...that's Sympathy For the Devil.....


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> psst...that's Sympathy For the Devil.....


 
not according to this... http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:a9fpxzqkldse


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> not according to this... http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:a9fpxzqkldse



Those supermarket-quality bootleg albums are typically full of mistakes. Do they list the guitarist as Keith Ricks?


----------



## Rushski (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Devil* went down to Georgia- Charlie Daniels



*Down* Together - The Refreshments


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Those supermarket-quality bootleg albums are typically full of mistakes. Do they list the guitarist as Keith Ricks?


 
Not sure. I did a quick search for Symphony for the Devil and it returned that link. Did a search for Sympathy for the Devil and got the correct return to the _Beggars Banquet_  album. Dam those cheesy supermarket bootlegs!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Down* Together - The Refreshments



*Down* to you- Joni Mitchell


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Down* to you- Joni Mitchell



Cool Me *Down*-From Good Homes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cool Me *Down*-From Good Homes



I'm the *cool*est- Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm the *cool*est- Alice Cooper



Extremely *Cool*-Chuck E. Weiss


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Extremely *Cool*-Chuck E. Weiss



There's always someone *cool*er than you- Ben folds 5


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> There's always someone *cool*er than you- Ben folds 5



*Someone* To Lay Down Beside Me-Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Someone* To Lay Down Beside Me-Linda Ronstadt



*Me* so horny- 2 Live crew


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Me* so horny- 2 Live crew


 
*Horney* Blonde 40 - Machine Gun Fellatio


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Horney* Blonde 40 - Machine Gun Fellatio



Blackeyed *Blonde*- RHCP


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Blackeyed *Blonde*- RHCP



Blackhole Sun...Soundgarden


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Blackhole Sun...Soundgarden



My Bucket's Got a *Hole* In It -Sonny Burgess


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My Bucket's Got a *Hole* In It -Sonny Burgess



Down *in it*- NIN


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Down *in it*- NIN


 
*It*ty's Lament - Louie Fleck


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *It*ty's Lament - Louie Fleck



Jackie's *Lament*-The Baseball Project


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Jackie's *Lament*-The Baseball Project



*Jackie* Blue- Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Jackie* Blue- Ozark Mountain Daredevils



Soul *Jack*er-Eels


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Soul *Jack*er-Eels


 
*Jack*ie O - John Mellencamp


----------



## Rushski (Aug 21, 2008)

*Jackie* Brown - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Jackie* Brown - John Cougar Mellencamp



Hit The Road, *Jack*-Ray Charles


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hit The Road, *Jack*-Ray Charles


 
King of the *Road* - Pat Boone


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> King of the *Road* - Pat Boone



*King of* Nothing- Seals & Crofts


----------



## Rushski (Aug 21, 2008)

*Nothing*ness - Living Color


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Nothing*ness - Living Color



Can't tell me *nothing*- Kanye West


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Can't tell me *nothing*- Kanye West


 
*Nothing* to Say -   Jethro Tull


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Nothing* to Say -   Jethro Tull



What'd I *say*- Ray Charles


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What'd I *say*- Ray Charles



Say It Ain't So..Weezer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Say It Ain't So..Weezer



*Say* Goodbye To Hollywood-Billy Joel


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Say* Goodbye To Hollywood-Billy Joel


 
*Goodbye* Yellowbrick road - Elton John


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Goodbye* Yellowbrick road - Elton John



Thick As A *Brick*-Jethro Tull


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Goodbye* Yellowbrick road - Elton John



Brickhouse...Commadores...


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Brickhouse...Commadores...


 
Another *Brick* in the Wall, Pt. 1 & 2 - Pink Floyd


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Another *Brick* in the Wall, Pt. 1 & 2 - Pink Floyd



Another One Bites the Dust...Queen


----------



## Rushski (Aug 21, 2008)

*Dust* in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Dust* in the Wind - Kansas


 
West *Wind* - Smiley Whitley


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> West *Wind* - Smiley Whitley



Wild Wild West...Will Smith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Dust* in the Wind - Kansas



In*dust*rial Disease-Dire Straits


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> In*dust*rial Disease-Dire Straits


 
Down with Disease - Phish


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Down with Disease - Phish



Doctor to my *disease*- Jethro Tull


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Doctor to my *disease*- Jethro Tull


 
Pl*ease*, Pl*ease*, Pl*ease* - James Brown


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Pl*ease*, Pl*ease*, Pl*ease* - James Brown



*Please*d to meet you- Wolfmother


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Please*d to meet you- Wolfmother


 
*Please* Me - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Please* Me - Grand Funk Railroad



*Please* release *me-* Jim Reeves/ Engelbert Humperdink (because its still one of the goofiest friggin names out there)


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Please* release *me-* Jim Reeves/ Engelbert Humperdink (because its still one of the goofiest friggin names out there)


 
*Release* the Gimp - Cattle Decapitation  (What's so goofy about Jim?)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Release* the Gimp - Cattle Decapitation  (What's so goofy about Jim?)



I Shall be *Release*d-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Release* the Gimp - Cattle Decapitation  (What's so goofy about Jim?)



I shall be *release*d- Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I shall be *release*d- Band



I *Shall* Not Walk Alone-Ben Harper & The Innocent Criminals


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Shall* Not Walk Alone-Ben Harper & The Innocent Criminals


 
*Walk* Like a Man - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Walk* Like a Man - Grand Funk Railroad



*Walk Like A*n Egyptian-The Bangles


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walk Like A*n Egyptian-The Bangles


(I knew you'd pick that one!)

*Walk* on By - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> (I knew you'd pick that one!)
> 
> *Walk* on By - Dionne Warwick



*By* the time I get to Phoenix- Isaac Hayes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *By* the time I get to Phoenix- Isaac Hayes



*The Time*s They Are A-Changin'-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *The Time*s They Are A-Changin'-Bob Dylan



*The* harder *they* come- Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *The* harder *they* come- Jimmy Cliff



A *Hard* Rain's A-Gonna Fall-Bob Dylan

stuck on Zimmy....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Hard* Rain's A-Gonna Fall-Bob Dylan
> 
> stuck on Zimmy....



*Fall*ing away from me- Korn


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Fall*ing away from me- Korn



Skating *Away* On The Thin Ice Of The New Day-Jethro Tull


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Skating *Away* On The Thin Ice Of The New Day-Jethro Tull



Brand *New day*- Sting/ Van Morrison


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Brand *New day*- Sting/ Van Morrison


 
*Day* Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Day* Tripper - The Beatles



Fantastic *Day*- Haircut 100


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fantastic *Day*- Haircut 100


 
Plastic *Fantastic* Lover - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Plastic *Fantastic* Lover - Jefferson Airplane



Fake *plastic* trees- Radiohead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fake *plastic* trees- Radiohead



Little *Plastic* Castle-Ani DiFranco


----------



## Rushski (Aug 22, 2008)

*Castle*s Made of Sand - Jimi...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Castle*s Made of Sand - Jimi...



Sea And *Sand*-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sea And *Sand*-The Who



Christian *sand*s- Tricky


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Christian *sand*s- Tricky


 
Mr. *Sand*man - The Chordetts


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Mr. *Sand*man - The Chordetts



Enter *Sandman*- Metallica


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Enter *Sandman*- Metallica



C*enter*field-John Fogarty


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> C*enter*field-John Fogarty



Strawberry *field*s- beatles


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Strawberry *field*s- beatles


 
*Fields* of Sun - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Fields* of Sun - Iron Butterfly



Late summer *fields*- Solarstone


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Late summer *fields*- Solarstone


 
In the *Summer*time - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> In the *Summer*time - Mungo Jerry



*In* my head- No doubt


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *In* my head- No doubt


 
*Head* like a hole - Nine inch Nails (love that song!)


----------



## Paul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Head* like a hole - Nine inch Nails (love that song!)



Down in a *Hole* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> Down in a *Hole* - Alice in Chains



Low *Down* dirty mean- Allman Bros


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> Down in a *Hole* - Alice in Chains



Fixing *A Hole*-The Beatles


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Fixing *A Hole*-The Beatles


 
W*hole* Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> W*hole* Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin



Butt*hole* surfer- Butthole Surfers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Butt*hole* surfer- Butthole Surfers



The Ballad Of Johnny *Butt*-Sublime


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Ballad Of Johnny *Butt*-Sublime



*John* E. Smoke- Butthole Surfers


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *John* E. Smoke- Butthole Surfers


 
*Smoke* on the water = Deep Purple


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Smoke* on the water = Deep Purple



Water Runs Dry...Boyz To Men


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Water Runs Dry...Boyz To Men



Before They Make Me *Run*-Rolling Stones


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Before They Make Me *Run*-Rolling Stones



Run's House...Run DMC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Run's House...Run DMC



I Was In The *House* When The *House* Burned Down-Warren Zevon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Was In The *House* When The *House* Burned Down-Warren Zevon



*Burn*ing *down* *the house*- Talking heads


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Burn*ing *down* *the house*- Talking heads




Our House...Madness, Eminem, Crosby Stills Nash and Young..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Our House...Madness, Eminem, Crosby Stills Nash and Young..



This* house* is haunted- Alice Cooper


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> This* house* is haunted- Alice Cooper



This Kiss...Faith Hill


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This Kiss...Faith Hill



Let's* just *kiss and say goodbye- Barry White


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let's* just *kiss and say goodbye- Barry White


 
*Let* it be  - The Silver Beatles (AKA The Beatles)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Let* it be  - The Silver Beatles (AKA The Beatles)



Let the Good Times Roll..The Cars..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Let the Good Times Roll..The Cars..


 
*Roll*over - String Cheese Incident


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Roll*over - String Cheese Incident



Rollout.Ludacris


----------



## powderman (Aug 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Rollout.Ludacris



*Roll*over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Roll*over Beethoven - Chuck Berry



Move *Over*-Janis Joplin


----------



## powderman (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Move *Over*-Janis Joplin



It's *over* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2008)

powderman said:


> It's *over* - Roy Orbison



Moon *Over* 97th Street-Ina May Wool


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moon *Over* 97th Street-Ina May Wool



 paper *moon*- Ella/Nat and few others


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> paper *moon*- Ella/Nat and few others



*Moon* Over Bourbon Street-Sting


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Moon* Over Bourbon Street-Sting



Shakedown Street...Grateful Dead


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Moon* Over Bourbon Street-Sting



Jockey full of *bourbon*- Tom Waits


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Jockey full of *bourbon*- Tom Waits



*Full* Moon-The Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Full* Moon-The Kinks



Fly me to the *moon*- Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fly me to the *moon*- Sinatra



Pretty *Fly* (For A White Guy)-The Offspring

my daughter actually gave me this album for Christmas a few years back


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fly me to the *moon*- Sinatra



I Just Want To Fly...Sugar Ray


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I Just Want To Fly...Sugar Ray



*I* hate my job- Butthole surfers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I* hate my job- Butthole surfers



W*hate*ver Gets You Thru The Night-John Lennon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> W*hate*ver Gets You Thru The Night-John Lennon



Who was in my room last *nite*- Bhole surfers


----------



## roark (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Who was in my room last *nite*- Bhole surfers


Waiting *Room* - Fugazi


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

roark said:


> Waiting *Room* - Fugazi



Devil's *waitin*'- BRMC


----------



## powderman (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Devil's *waitin*'- BRMC



*Devil* in her heart - Richard Drapkin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Devil* in her heart - Richard Drapkin



*Heart *+ soul- BRMC


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Heart *+ soul- BRMC



Two of Hearts...Stacey Q


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Two of Hearts...Stacey Q



*Heart*'s Horizon- Al Jarreau


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Heart*'s Horizon- Al Jarreau



Heart and Soul...Huey Lewis and the News..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4fdkkBt8VE


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Heart and Soul...Huey Lewis and the News..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4fdkkBt8VE



Birdhouse In Your *Soul*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Rushski (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet *Soul* Sister - The Cult


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Sweet *Soul* Sister - The Cult


 
*Sweet* Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Sweet* Emotion - Aerosmith



*Sweet* soul honey- Daniel Lanois


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Sweet* soul honey- Daniel Lanois


 
Taste of *Honey* - Herb Alpert


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Sweet* soul honey- Daniel Lanois



*Honey* Don't-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Honey* Don't-The Beatles



*Honey Honey*- Abba


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Honey Honey*- Abba



I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, *Honey* Bunch)-The Four Tops


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, *Honey* Bunch)-The Four Tops



The land of rape and *honey*- Ministry


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The land of rape and *honey*- Ministry


 
*Land* of Nod - Rare Earth


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Land* of Nod - Rare Earth



Wynken Blynken And *Nod* - Donovan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wynken Blynken And *Nod* - Donovan



It Makes *No D*ifference-The Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It Makes *No D*ifference-The Band



*No difference*- Everything but the girl


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *No difference*- Everything but the girl



The *Difference*-The Wallflowers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Difference*-The Wallflowers



*Differen*t people- No Doubt


----------



## powderman (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Differen*t people- No Doubt



*People* are strange - The Doors


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

powderman said:


> *People* are strange - The Doors



Little *people*- White Stripes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Little *people*- White Stripes



*People* Have The Power-Patti Smith


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *People* Have The Power-Patti Smith



*Power* of love- Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Power* of love- Hendrix



Pussy *Power*-Iggy Pop


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Pussy *Power*-Iggy Pop



Girl *Power*- Prince


----------



## Rushski (Aug 25, 2008)

*Girl* Gone bad - Van Halen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Girl* Gone bad - Van Halen



You're gonna kill that *girl*- ramones


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Girl* Gone bad - Van Halen


 
*Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood



No *Bone*s-Dinosaur Jr


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No *Bone*s-Dinosaur Jr



Big boned *girl*- KD Lang


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Big boned *girl*- KD Lang



T-*Bone*-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> T-*Bone*-Neil Young



Skin and *bone*s- Foo fighters


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Skin and *bone*s- Foo fighters



Leopard-*Skin* Pill-Box Hat-Bob Dylan


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Leopard-*Skin* Pill-Box Hat-Bob Dylan


 
Man in the *Box* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Man in the *Box* - Alice in Chains



*Box *of rain- Dead


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Box *of rain- Dead


 
A Hard *Rain*'s A-Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Box *of rain- Dead



The *Box*ing Mirror-Alejandro Escovedo


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Box*ing Mirror-Alejandro Escovedo



*Mirror* in *the* bathroom- English Beat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Mirror* in *the* bathroom- English Beat



Magic *Mirror*-Leon Russell


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Magic *Mirror*-Leon Russell



*Mirror* Man- Human League


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Mirror* Man- Human League


 
Into the *Mirror* - The Smithereens


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Into the *Mirror* - The Smithereens



Lemme take you *to the *beach- F. Zappa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lemme take you *to the *beach- F. Zappa



Take on Me....Aha


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Take on Me....Aha



Go cry *on* somebody else's shoulder- Zappa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Go cry *on* somebody else's shoulder- Zappa



Cry Me a River...Justin Timberlake....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cry Me a River...Justin Timberlake....



You didn't try to call *me*- Zappa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You didn't try to call *me*- Zappa



You and Dat...E-40


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You and Dat...E-40



Tragedy for *you*- Front 242


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tragedy for *you*- Front 242


 
*Trag*ic Magic - NRBQ


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Trag*ic Magic - NRBQ



*Magic*- Pilot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41UIiEH53QY


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Magic*- Pilot


 
Black* Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Black* Magic* Woman - Santana



*Black* door- Black Keys


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Black* door- Black Keys


 
Who's Behind the *Door* - Zebra


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Who's Behind the *Door* - Zebra



*Behind* those eyes- 3 doors down


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Behind* those eyes- 3 doors down


 
Out *Behind* the Barn - Elvin Bishop (Marc would like this song!)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Out *Behind* the Barn - Elvin Bishop (Marc would like this song!)



Tear *out* my Eyes- Tricky


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tear *out* my Eyes- Tricky


 
Two *OUT* of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Two *OUT* of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf



Bad...Michael Jackson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Two *OUT* of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf



2*2 *going on 23-Bhole Surfers


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 2*2 *going on 23-Bhole Surfers



Going the Distance..Beck


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 2*2 *going on 23-Bhole Surfers


 
Urge for *Going* - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Going the Distance..Beck



*Distan*t lover- marvin Gaye


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Distan*t lover- marvin Gaye



Part Time Lover...Stevie Wonder


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Part Time Lover...Stevie Wonder



Motherly *Love*- Zappa


----------



## Rushski (Aug 26, 2008)

*Mother* Goose - Jethro Tull


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Mother* Goose - Jethro Tull


 
*Mother -* Pink Floyd (The Wall)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Mother -* Pink Floyd (The Wall)



*Mother*- Danzig


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Mother*- Danzig


 
*Mother* of Pearl - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Mother* of Pearl - Wishbone Ash



*Pearl*s B4 the swine- Prince


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Pearl*s B4 the swine- Prince


 
*Pearls* to *Swine* - Walking Wounded


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Pearls* to *Swine* - Walking Wounded



Mad the *swine*- Queen


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Mad the *swine*- Queen


 
*Swine* and Roses - My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Swine* and Roses - My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult



*Roses*- Outkast


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Roses*- Outkast



Lily, *Rose*mary And The Jack Of Hearts-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lily, *Rose*mary And The Jack Of Hearts-Bob Dylan



Pictures of *Lily*- Who


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Pictures of *Lily*- Who


 
*Lily* of the Valley - Queen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Lily* of the Valley - Queen



Valley Girl..Frank Zappa


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Valley Girl..Frank Zappa


 
*Valley* of the Cows - Paul Kelly


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Valley* of the Cows - Paul Kelly



Holy *Cow*- Snow Patrol (Bonus points for a ski related band name  )


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Holy *Cow*- Snow Patrol (Bonus points for a ski related band name  )



*Holy* Roller Novocaine-Kings Of Leon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Holy* Roller Novocaine-Kings Of Leon



*Roll* It Up, Light It Up, Smoke It Up - Cypress Hill


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Roll* It Up, Light It Up, Smoke It Up - Cypress Hill



*Roll* Another Number For The Road-Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Valley Girl..Frank Zappa



FYI..that was Dweezil & Moon-Unit Zappa....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> FYI..that was Dweezil & Moon-Unit Zappa....



My bad..I remember it from the Strictly Commercial CD


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Roll* Another Number For The Road-Neil Young & Crazy Horse



*Roll the* bones- Rush


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Roll the* bones- Rush



Rock n' *Roll* Hoochie Coo-Rick Derringer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock n' *Roll* Hoochie Coo-Rick Derringer



Whatever happened to my *rock n' roll*- BRMC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Whatever happened to my *rock n' roll*- BRMC



Something *Happen*s-Dave Edmunds


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Something *Happen*s-Dave Edmunds


 
I'm into* Something* Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm into* Something* Good - Herman's Hermits



So *good*- Al Jarreau


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> So *good*- Al Jarreau



The Good Life...Kanye West featuring T-Pain


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Good Life...Kanye West featuring T-Pain



*Pop* Life- Prince


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Pop* Life- Prince



Life in the Fast Lane..The Eagles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Life in the Fast Lane..The Eagles



Something *fast*- Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Rushski (Aug 27, 2008)

*Something* Hot in a Cold Country - Echobelly


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Something* Hot in a Cold Country - Echobelly



*In* god's *country*- U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *In* god's *country*- U2



*God* Bless The Artists-Maggie & Suzzy Roche


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *God* Bless The Artists-Maggie & Suzzy Roche



*Art* school canteen- Godley & Creme


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Art* school canteen- Godley & Creme


 
*School*'s Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Rushski (Aug 27, 2008)

Inside *Out* - Eve 6


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 27, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Inside *Out* - Eve 6


 
*In* My Time of Dying - Led Zep


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *In* My Time of Dying - Led Zep



My Sharona...The Knack.,


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My Sharona...The Knack.,



A token of *my* extreme- zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My Sharona...The Knack.,



*My* Cherie Amour-Stevie Wonder


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *My* Cherie Amour-Stevie Wonder



Be in *my* video- zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Be in *my* video- zappa



*Be My* Baby-The Ronettes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Be My* Baby-The Ronettes



*Baby*, take your teeth out- Zappa (Zappa is in my current rotation the past few day   )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Baby*, take your teeth out- Zappa (Zappa is in my current rotation the past few day   )



Take Me Out to the Ballgame..Jack Norworth


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Take Me Out to the Ballgame..Jack Norworth



I Want to *Take* You Higher-Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Want to *Take* You Higher-Sly And The Family Stone



Can You Take Me Higher..Creed


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Take Me Out to the Ballgame..Jack Norworth



Cocksucker's *ball*- zappa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cocksucker's *ball*- zappa



Basketball..Lil Bow Wow


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Basketball..Lil Bow Wow



*Basket* case- Green Day


----------



## Rushski (Aug 27, 2008)

*Case* 795 (The Family) - John Mellencamp


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Case* 795 (The Family) - John Mellencamp



*Family* Affair-Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Family* Affair-Sly And The Family Stone



We are *family*- sister sledge


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> We are *family*- sister sledge



We Are the World.....everybody from the 80s.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We Are the World.....everybody from the 80s.



*We're* in this love together- Al jarreau


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *We're* in this love together- Al jarreau



*We* Belong *Together*-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *We* Belong *Together*-Rickie Lee Jones



Together Forever..Rock Astley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Together Forever..Rock Astley



*Forever* Young-Bob Dylan


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Forever* Young-Bob Dylan


 
*Forever* Man - Eric Clapton


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Forever* Man - Eric Clapton



One* Man's *burden- Nitzer Ebb


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One* Man's *burden- Nitzer Ebb



This Farm Needs A *Man*-Red Molly


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> This Farm Needs A *Man*-Red Molly



*Man* of the hour- Outlaws

Just checked their website, they play Wachusetts Mountain on 9/6 with Pure Prairie League. I'd dig seeing that  show for nostalgia stoke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Man* of the hour- Outlaws




Whatta Man...Salt and Peppa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Man* of the hour- Outlaws



Humidity Built The Snow*man*-John Prine


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Humidity Built The Snow*man*-John Prine



*Built* to Last- Tom Petty


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Built* to Last- Tom Petty



Last Night..The Strokes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Last Night..The Strokes



Home at* last*- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Home at* last*- Steely Dan



*Last* Train To Clarksville-The Monkees


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Last* Train To Clarksville-The Monkees



*Train* Man- Bob Seger


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Train* Man- Bob Seger


 
*Train* of Love - Boxcar Willie


----------



## Rushski (Aug 28, 2008)

*Train* Kept a Rollin' - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Train* Kept a Rollin' - Aerosmith



See That My Grave Is *Kept* Clean-Bob Dylan & The Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> See That My Grave Is *Kept* Clean-Bob Dylan & The Band



you won't *see* me- Beatles


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> you won't *see* me- Beatles



Won't Back Down...Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Won't Back Down...Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers..



Until You Come *Back* To Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)-Aretha Franklin

finally found a copy of her out-of-print "The Very Best Of.....The 70's"


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Until You Come *Back* To Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)-Aretha Franklin
> 
> finally found a copy of her out-of-print "The Very Best Of.....The 70's"


 
*Back* in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Until You Come *Back* To Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)-Aretha Franklin
> 
> finally found a copy of her out-of-print "The Very Best Of.....The 70's"



Baby *come back*- Hall & Oates


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Back* in Black - AC/DC



Back in Time..Heuy Lewis and the News..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back in Time..Heuy Lewis and the News..



Stop By Any*time*-Devon Sproule


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back in Time..Heuy Lewis and the News..



Baby got *back*- Sir mixalot


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stop By Any*time*-Devon Sproule


 
*Stop* in the name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Stop* in the name of Love - The Supremes



Pride ( *In the name of love*)- U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Pride ( *In the name of love*)- U2



Swallow My *Pride*-The Ramones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Swallow My *Pride*-The Ramones



Spit or *swallow*- KMFDM  uke:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Spit or *swallow*- KMFDM  uke:



Ho*spit*al Food-Eels


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ho*spit*al Food-Eels



*Food* Gathering in Post-Industrial America - Zappa


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Food* Gathering in Post-Industrial America - Zappa


 
*Industrial *Size - Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Industrial *Size - Andrew Dice Clay



*Industrial* disease- Dire Straits


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Industrial* disease- Dire Straits


 
*Dust* in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Dust* in the Wind - Kansas



*Wind* on the Water-Graham Nash & David Crosby


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Wind* on the Water-Graham Nash & David Crosby


 
Madman Across the *Water* - Elton John


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Madman Across the *Water* - Elton John



Ripplin' *Water*s-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ripplin' *Water*s-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


 
Bridge over Troubled *Water* - S & G


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Bridge over Troubled *Water* - S & G



*Trouble* You Can't Fool Me-Ry Cooder


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Trouble* You Can't Fool Me-Ry Cooder


 
*Trouble* No More - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Trouble* No More - The Allman Brothers Band



*Trouble*-Popa Chubby


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Trouble*-Popa Chubby


 
Get up, Stand up/No More *Trouble* - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Get up, Stand up/No More *Trouble* - Bob Marley & the Wailers



I Can't *Stand Up* For Falling Down-Elvis Costello


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Can't *Stand Up* For Falling Down-Elvis Costello



*Falling* away from me- Korn


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Falling* away from me- Korn



Catch *Me* Now I’m *Falling*-The Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Catch *Me* Now I’m *Falling*-The Kinks



*Catch* a star- Men at Work


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Catch* a star- Men at Work



*Catch*ing On-Son Volt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Catch*ing On-Son Volt



Teahouse *on* the tracks- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Teahouse *on* the tracks- Steely Dan



*House*party-J.Geils Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *House*party-J.Geils Band



*Party* out of bounds- B-52's


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Party* out of bounds- B-52's



Rock And Roll *Party*-Iggy Pop


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock And Roll *Party*-Iggy Pop



*Roll*over- String cheese incident


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Roll*over- String cheese incident



Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry



Shakin' All *Over*-Iggy Pop


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Shakin' All *Over*-Iggy Pop



Walk *all over *you- AC/DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Walk *all over *you- AC/DC



It's *All Over* Now, Baby Blue-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It's *All Over* Now, Baby Blue-Bob Dylan



*All over *you- Live


----------



## Rushski (Aug 29, 2008)

*You* See Me Crying - Aerosmith


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *You* See Me Crying - Aerosmith



Crying Game..Boy George


----------



## Rushski (Aug 29, 2008)

Stop This *Game* - Cheap Trick


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Stop This *Game* - Cheap Trick



Change the Game..Jay-Z featuring Beanie Sigel and Memphis Bleek..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Change the Game..Jay-Z featuring Beanie Sigel and Memphis Bleek..



Name of *the game*- Crystal method/Abba


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Name of *the game*- Crystal method/Abba



My Name Is..Eminem


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My Name Is..Eminem



Can I change *my* mind- Billy Price


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Can I change *my* mind- Billy Price



Can I get A....Jay-Z featuring Amil and Ja-Rule


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can I get A....Jay-Z featuring Amil and Ja-Rule



*I *got the news- Steely Dan


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I *got the news- Steely Dan



What I Got...Sublime


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What I Got...Sublime



*What* a shame about me- Steely Dan


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *What* a shame about me- Steely Dan



What a Fool Believes...Michael McDonald


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What a Fool Believes...Michael McDonald



Only *a fool *would say that- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Only *a fool *would say that- Steely Dan



*Fool*s In Love-Joe Jackson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fool*s In Love-Joe Jackson



*Fool*ed around and fell *in love*- ? Bishop?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Fool*ed around and fell *in love*- ? Bishop?



that's Elvin Bishop....

*Fool* On The Hill-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> that's Elvin Bishop....
> 
> *Fool* On The Hill-The Beatles



*Fool*ish Pride- Hall & Oates and a few others...Armatrading is one, I think


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Fool*ish Pride- Hall & Oates and a few others...Armatrading is one, I think



I'm The *Fool*-Mark Knopfler


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm The *Fool*-Mark Knopfler



Things* i* miss most- Steely D


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Things* i* miss most- Steely D



It Don't Mean a *Thing* (If It Ain't Got That Swing)-Duke Ellington


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It Don't Mean a *Thing* (If It Ain't Got That Swing)-Duke Ellington



*Do it *again- Steely D


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Do it *again- Steely D



Why Don't We *Do It* In The Road?-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Why Don't We *Do It* In The Road?-The Beatles



Daddy *Don't* Live *In *That New York City No More - Steely D


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Daddy *Don't* Live *In *That New York City No More - Steely D



Reelin' *In* The Years-Steely Dan

my favorite Becker/Fagan song, thanks to Larry Carlton's guitar.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Reelin' *In* The Years-Steely Dan
> 
> my favorite Becker/Fagan song, thanks to Larry Carlton's guitar.....



Down *In The *Bottom - Steely D


----------



## Rushski (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bottom* of the Bay - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Bottom* of the Bay - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers



Girl at *the bottom of *my glass - Nick Cave & the bad seeds


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Bottom* of the Bay - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers



*Bottom Of The* World-Tom Waits


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bottom of *the World* -Tom Waits



Eyes of *the World*.....Grateful Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 30, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Eyes of *the World*.....Grateful Dead



Way *Of The World*-Continental Drifters


----------



## Rushski (Aug 30, 2008)

Stop the *World* - Goo Goo Dolls (pre-pop era)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 30, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Stop the *World* - Goo Goo Dolls (pre-pop era)



Any *World* that I'm welcome to- Steely D


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Any *World* that I'm welcome to- Steely D



The Un*welcome* Guest-Woody Guthrie......as performed by Billy Bragg & Wilco


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Any *World* that I'm welcome to- Steely D



Welcome To the Jungle...Guns and Roses


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Welcome To the Jungle...Guns and Roses



Everyone's gone* to the* movies- Steely D


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Aug 31, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Everyone's gone* to the* movies- Steely D



Gone - U2


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 31, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Gone - U2


 
*Gone* Fishin' - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 31, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Gone* Fishin' - Lynyrd Skynyrd



*Gone* going *gone*- Black eyed peas


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Gone* going *gone*- Black eyed peas


 
*Going* to California - Led Zep


----------



## powderman (Sep 1, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Going* to California - Led Zep



Hotel *California* - The Eagles


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2008)

powderman said:


> Hotel *California* - The Eagles



California Dreaming..The Mamas and the Papas..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> California Dreaming..The Mamas and the Papas..


 
*Californi*cation - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Californi*cation - Red Hot Chili Peppers



*For N*o One-The Beatles


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *For N*o One-The Beatles


 
*For* my Brother - The Derek Trucks Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *For* my Brother - The Derek Trucks Band



*Brother*s In Arms-Dire Straits


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Brother*s In Arms-Dire Straits


 
*Arms*trong - Lobo


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Arms*trong - Lobo



You Can't Be Too *Strong*-Graham Parker & The Rumour


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Can't Be Too *Strong*-Graham Parker & The Rumour


 
*Strong*head - Spencer & Davis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Strong*head - Spencer & Davis



Put Your Hand Inside The Puppet *Head*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Put Your Hand Inside The Puppet *Head*-They Might Be Giants


 
I'm Your *Puppet* - The Box Tops


----------



## Rushski (Sep 4, 2008)

*Your* Name on a Grain of Rice - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Your* Name on a Grain of Rice - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers



A *Name*-John Frusciante


----------



## Rushski (Sep 4, 2008)

I, *Me*, We, Us, Them - Chris Mars


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Rushski said:


> I, *Me*, We, Us, Them - Chris Mars



*I Me* Mine-George Harrison


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Rushski said:


> I, *Me*, We, Us, Them - Chris Mars


 
Rock'n *Me* - Steve Miller


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Rock'n *Me* - Steve Miller



*Me* And Julio Down By The Schoolyard-Paul Simon


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Me* And Julio Down By The Schoolyard-Paul Simon


 
*School*'s Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *School*'s Out - Alice Cooper



*School*  - Supertramp


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2008)

Geoff said:


> *School*  - Supertramp



Schoolin' Them Dice - James Montgomery Blues Band / High Roller (1974)


----------



## Rushski (Sep 4, 2008)

Rollin' *Dice* - Redneck Girlfriend


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Rollin' *Dice* - Redneck Girlfriend


 
Rock & *Roll* Doctor - Lowell George and Little Feat


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Rock* & Roll Doctor - Lowell George and Little Feat



Rock Lobster - B-52's


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Rock Lobster - B-52's


 
Drain the* Lobster* - *Lobster*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Rock & *Roll* Doctor - Lowell George and Little Feat



*Roll* 'Um Easy-Little Feat


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Roll* 'Um Easy-Little Feat


 
Let It *Roll*/High *Roll*er - Little Feat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Let It *Roll*/High *Roll*er - Little Feat



Rock N *Roll High* School-The Ramones


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock N *Roll High* School-The Ramones


 
*School* Daze - Stanley Clark


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *School* Daze - Stanley Clark



*School*days-The Kinks


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *School*days-The Kinks


 
Ol' *School* - The Ohio Players


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Ol' *School* - The Ohio Players



*School* of Rock - School of Rock (Jack Black)


----------



## powderman (Sep 4, 2008)

Geoff said:


> *School* of Rock - School of Rock (Jack Black)



*Rock*'n Roll Music - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> *Rock*'n Roll Music - Chuck Berry



Juke Box *Music*-The Kinks


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Juke Box *Music*-The Kinks


 
A Prayer and a *Juke Box* - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> A Prayer and a *Juke Box* - Little Anthony & the Imperials



Why Am I *Pray*ing-Suzzy & Maggie Roche


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Why Am I *Pray*ing-Suzzy & Maggie Roche


 
*Pray*er for the Dying - Seal


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Pray*er for the Dying - Seal



Don't* Pray *on me- Bad Religion


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Don't* Pray *on me- Bad Religion


 
Bird of *Prey* - Uriah Heep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Bird of *Prey* - Uriah Heep



Danger *Bird*-Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Danger *Bird*-Neil Young And Crazy Horse



I could be in *danger*- Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I could be in *danger*- Melissa Etheridge


 
Gimme *Danger* - Iggy Pop


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Gimme *Danger* - Iggy Pop



*Gimme* Shelter-Rolling Stones


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Gimme* Shelter-Rolling Stones


 
*Shelter* from the Storm - Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Gimme* Shelter-Rolling Stones



in the *shelter*- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> in the *shelter*- Jimmy Buffett



*She* Is My Everything-John Prine


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *She* Is My Everything-John Prine


 
Everybody's* Everything* - Santana


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Everybody's* Everything* - Santana



Everybody Dance Now...C&C Music Factory


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Everybody Dance Now...C&C Music Factory


 
*Dance* Sister *Dance* - Santana


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Dance* Sister *Dance* - Santana



*Sister* Disco-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sister* Disco-The Who



*Disco* Boy- Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Disco* Boy- Zappa



*Disco*vering Japan-Graham Parker & The Rumour


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Disco*vering Japan-Graham Parker & The Rumour



Turning Japanese..The Vapors..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Turning Japanese..The Vapors..



*Turn, Turn, Turn*.....Byrds


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Turning Japanese..The Vapors..



......I Really Think So......

Babe, You *Turn* Me On-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> ......I Really Think So......
> 
> Babe, You *Turn* Me On-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds



On Fire...LLoyd Banks...G-Unit


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On Fire...LLoyd Banks...G-Unit


 
*Fire* - Ohio Players


----------



## powderman (Sep 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Fire* - Ohio Players



Light My *Fire* - The Doors


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

powderman said:


> Light My *Fire* - The Doors



You *light *up *my* life- I don' t care, and I'm not gonna look it up.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You *light *up *my* life- I don' t care, and I'm not gonna look it up.



*Light Up* Or Leave Me Alone-Traffic


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Light Up* Or Leave Me Alone-Traffic



*Alone* again- God lives underwater


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Alone* again- God lives underwater


 
I Walk* Alone* - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I Walk* Alone* - Sophie B. Hawkins



*Alone* again (naturally)- Gilbert O'sullivan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Alone* again (naturally)- Gilbert O'sullivan



(You Make Me Feel Like) A *Natural* Woman-Carole King


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> (You Make Me Feel Like) A *Natural* Woman-Carole King



*You make me feel like* dancing- Leo Sayer :-o


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *You make me feel like* dancing- Leo Sayer :-o



*Dancing* with Mr. D-Rolling Stones


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Dancing* with Mr. D-Rolling Stones


 
*Dancing *for Mental Health - Will Powers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Dancing *for Mental Health - Will Powers



I'm Getting Senti*mental* Over You-Tommy Dorsey Orchestra


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm Getting Senti*mental* Over You-Tommy Dorsey Orchestra


 
*Sentimental* Journey - Glen Miller


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Sentimental* Journey - Glen Miller



Amazing *Journey*-The Who


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Amazing *Journey*-The Who


 
Sea *Journey* - Gary Burton Quartet


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Sea Cruise..Frankie Ford


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Sea *Journey* - Gary Burton Quartet



I Am the *Sea*-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Am the *Sea*-The Who



Aybe *sea-* Zappa


----------



## Rushski (Sep 8, 2008)

The *Sea* Refuses No River - Pete Townshend


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Rushski said:


> The *Sea* Refuses No River - Pete Townshend



The River of Dreams...Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The River of Dreams...Billy Joel



All I Have to Do is *Dream*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> All I Have to Do is *Dream*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



All I Want To Do Is Have Some Fun....Sheryl Crow


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> All I Want To Do Is Have Some Fun....Sheryl Crow



*All I want-* Joni Mitchell


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *All I want-* Joni Mitchell



All Around the World..Lloyd


----------



## Rushski (Sep 8, 2008)

*Around* the Dial - The Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> All Around the World..Lloyd



Here at *the* western *world*- Steely Dan


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Here at *the* western *world*- Steely Dan



The Western World...Pennywise..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Western World...Pennywise..



Once upon a time in *the west*- Dire Straits


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Once upon a time in *the west*- Dire Straits



*Once* Bitten, Twice Shy-Mott The Hoople


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Once* Bitten, Twice Shy-Mott The Hoople



Dog *bit*e- Dead kennedys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dog *bit*e- Dead kennedys




Good *Dog*, Happy Man-Bill Frisell


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good *Dog*, Happy Man-Bill Frisell



You could be *happy*- Snow Patrol


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You could be *happy*- Snow Patrol



You Make Me So Very *Happy*-Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Make Me So Very *Happy*-Blood, Sweat & Tears



Not Ready to *make* nice- Dixie Chix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Not Ready to *make* nice- Dixie Chix



Are You *Ready* for the Country?-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Are You *Ready* for the Country?-Neil Young



Where a *country* boy belongs- Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Where a *country* boy belongs- Marshall Tucker Band



The Old *Country* Waltz-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Old *Country* Waltz-Neil Young



Stay in *the country*- M tucker band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Stay in *the country*- M tucker band



Let's *Stay In* and Make Love-Nick Lowe


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let's *Stay In* and Make Love-Nick Lowe



*Stay* the night- Chicago


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Stay* the night- Chicago



Gotta *Stay* High-New Radicals


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Gotta *Stay* High-New Radicals



So *high* (rock me baby roll me away) - Dave Mason


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> So *high* (rock me baby roll me away) - Dave Mason



*High*way Call-Richard Betts


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *High*way Call-Richard Betts


 
*Highway* to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Highway* to Hell - AC/DC



Back home in *hell*- Mekong Delta


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Back home in *hell*- Mekong Delta


 
Sweet *Home* Alabamba - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Rushski (Sep 9, 2008)

*Sweet* Dream - Jethro Tull


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Sweet* Dream - Jethro Tull



My *Sweet* Lord-George Harrison


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My *Sweet* Lord-George Harrison




*Sweet*s For *My Sweet* - The Searchers


----------



## Rushski (Sep 9, 2008)

*Sweet*est Pie - Curve


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Sweet*est Pie - Curve



chalk *Pie*-Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> chalk *Pie*-Zappa



*Pie*ce Of My Heart-Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Pie*ce Of My Heart-Big Brother And The Holding Company



Ashtray *Heart*- Capt. Beefheart


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Ashtray *Heart*- Capt. Beefheart



*Ash*grove-Dave Alvin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Ash*grove-Dave Alvin



China *Grove*- Doobie bros


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> China *Grove*- Doobie bros


 
The *Rove*r - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> The *Rove*r - Led Zeppelin



*THe* wild *rover*-Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *THe* wild *rover*-Dropkick Murphys


 
Elvis' *Wild* Ride - The String Cheese Incident


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Elvis' *Wild* Ride - The String Cheese Incident



Let me *ride*- Dre


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let me *ride*- Dre



Who Let the Dogs Out...Baha Men..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Who Let the Dogs Out...Baha Men..


 
Wiener *Dog* Polka - Polkacide


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Wiener *Dog* Polka - Polkacide



Burnt *weenie* sandwich- Zappa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Burnt *weenie* sandwich- Zappa



Ode to the Ham Sandwich...Bad Language..

Bad Language

Ode To The Ham Sandwich

Chorus: Yea, ham sandwiches are yummy in my tummy its so good i get all cummy
(eww) they give me colds so my nose is all runny if u think this is a joke, dis
shit aint funny.

B-Train: You betta listen to me, if you dont eat ham sandwiches your a quief,
like steve savard, ham makes me hard, its betta than eatin whacked up lard.

Chorus

J- Dawg: Its the J Dawg in the house ya'll know that if you don't like ham ya'll
blow, we know that you cant find ham in the ghetto with my cat Gapetto If u be
dissin my Ham Ill shoot you Dead ya no.

Chorus

LiL StEvie: You better listen to my homies right there, my ham sandwich so
hammy, so clammy, so excited i jacked in my pajammies, thought it was maynosaise
and u know (eww)there another topping for hammies, ham sandwich that is if u not
eatin ur sanwich you aint be doin your biz.

Chorus


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ode to the Ham Sandwich...Bad Language..
> 
> Bad Language
> 
> ...



*Sandwich*es of you- creme & godley


----------



## Rushski (Sep 9, 2008)

Pictur*es** of You* - Face to Face


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Pictur*es** of You* - Face to Face



paint a vulgar *picture*- the smiths


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> paint a vulgar *picture*- the smiths


 
*Picture*s of Lilly - The Who (anti-christ post count!)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Picture*s of Lilly - The Who (anti-christ post count!)



*Pictures of* you- Cure


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *THe* wild *rover*-Dropkick Murphys



The Night They *Drove* Old Dixie Down-The Band


----------



## Rushski (Sep 10, 2008)

In the Dead of the *Night* - Dave Sharp


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

Rushski said:


> In the Dead of the *Night* - Dave Sharp


 
The *Night*fly - Donald Fagen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> The *Night*fly - Donald Fagen



All* fly* home - Al jarreau


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> All* fly* home - Al jarreau



Fly Like an Eagle...Seal


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fly Like an Eagle...Seal


 
*Fly* Me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Fly* Me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra



To the Moon and Back..Savage Garden..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> To the Moon and Back..Savage Garden..


 
*Moon*shine - The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Moon*shine - The Spencer Davis Group



Half *Moon* Bay-Mott the Hoople


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Half *Moon* Bay-Mott the Hoople


 
*Half*-Breed - Cher (no Sonny)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Half*-Breed - Cher (no Sonny)



*Half* A Man-Willie Nelson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Half* A Man-Willie Nelson



*Half a *dozen provocative squats- Zappa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Half *Moon* Bay-Mott the Hoople



Half the Man I Used to Be...Nirvana..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Half the Man I Used to Be...Nirvana..



HE *used to* cut the grass-Zappa


----------



## Rushski (Sep 10, 2008)

*Cut* to the Chase - RUSH


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Cut* to the Chase - RUSH



Cut Here...The Cure..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cut Here...The Cure..



*Cut* The Cake-Average White Band


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Cut* The Cake-Average White Band


 
Almost *Cut* My Hair - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Almost *Cut* My Hair - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young



Cross*cut* Saw-Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cross*cut* Saw-Stevie Ray Vaughan


 
The *Cross* and the Gun - Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Rushski (Sep 11, 2008)

God Gave me a *Gun* - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2008)

Rushski said:


> God Gave me a *Gun* - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers



There Goes My *Gun*-Pixies


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> There Goes My *Gun*-Pixies


 
With a *Gun* - Steely Dan


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> With a *Gun* - Steely Dan




Big *Gun *- Lita Ford


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Big *Gun *- Lita Ford



*Big* As Life-Hamell On Trial


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Big* As Life-Hamell On Trial



Big Time..Peter Gabriel


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Big* As Life-Hamell On Trial


 
Time of Your *Life* (Good Riddance) - Green Day


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Time of Your *Life* (Good Riddance) - Green Day



Lifestyles of the Rich and the Famous...Good Charlotte


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Lifestyles of the Rich and the Famous...Good Charlotte



*Life's* Been Good-Joe Walsh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Life's* Been Good-Joe Walsh



Good Day Sunshine..The Beatles


----------



## Rushski (Sep 11, 2008)

*Day* After Day - Badfinger


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Day* After Day - Badfinger


 
*After* the Gold Rush - Niel Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *After* the Gold Rush - Niel Young



*After The* Fire-Roger Daltrey


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *After The* Fire-Roger Daltrey



Sex on* fire*- Kings of Leon


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sex on* fire*- Kings of Leon


 
Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) *Sex* Machine - James Brown


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) *Sex* Machine - James Brown



Jet set *sex *cockpit- My life w/ TKK


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Jet set *sex *cockpit- My life w/ TKK



Here Come The Warm *Jet*s-Brian Eno...or he may have just been going by Eno when this came out....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Here Come The Warm *Jet*s-Brian Eno...or he may have just been going by Eno when this came out....



Benny and the Jets..Elton John


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Here Come The Warm *Jet*s-Brian Eno...or he may have just been going by Eno when this came out....



*Here comes the* rain again- Eurythmics


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Here comes the* rain again- Eurythmics



Blame it on the rain..Milli Vanilli..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Blame it on the rain..Milli Vanilli..


 
Who's to *Blame* - Jimmy Page


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Who's to *Blame* - Jimmy Page



*Blame* It On Cain-Elvis Costello


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Blame* It On Cain-Elvis Costello



Noone is to *blame*- Howard Jones


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Noone is to *blame*- Howard Jones


 
No One *Knows* - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 12, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> No One *Knows* - Queens of the Stone Age



*No*body Told Me-John Lennon


----------



## Rushski (Sep 12, 2008)

*Nobody*'s Hero - RUSH


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 12, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Nobody*'s Hero - RUSH


 
Time Loves a *Hero* - Lil' Feat


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 12, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Time Loves a *Hero* - Lil' Feat



Once upon *a time*- Zappa


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Once upon *a time*- Zappa




*Once Upon A* Life*time* - Alabama


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Once Upon A* Life*time* - Alabama


 
*Once* in *a Lifetime* - Talking Heads (Hey Skimeister stop copying me!!)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Once Upon A* Life*time* - Alabama



*Once* In *A Lifetime*-Talking Heads


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Once* In *A Lifetime*-Talking Heads



*Once* again, without the net-Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Once* again, without the net-Zappa



 World *Without* Tears-Lucinda Williams


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2008)

If I Ruled the World...NAS


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If I Ruled the World...NAS



Where Does *the World *Go to Hide- Utopia


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Where Does *the World *Go to Hide- Utopia


 
New *World* Order - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> New *World* Order - Curtis Mayfield



*New* Frontier- Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *New* Frontier- Steely Dan



City Of *New* Orleans-Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> City Of *New* Orleans-Arlo Guthrie



*City of* Light- Phil Manzanera


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *City of* Light- Phil Manzanera



My *City* Of Ruins-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## WJenness (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My *City* Of Ruins-Bruce Springsteen



Paradise *City* - Guns n' Roses


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Paradise *City* - Guns n' Roses



Trouble in *paradise*- al jarreau


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Trouble in *paradise*- al jarreau



Visions Of *Paradise*-Mick Jagger


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Visions Of *Paradise*-Mick Jagger



*Vision* Thing- Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Vision* Thing- Sisters of Mercy



*Vision*s of Johanna-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Vision*s of Johanna-Bob Dylan



*Joanna*- Kool & the Gang


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Joanna*- Kool & the Gang



Surfer *Joan*-Michael Shelley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Surfer *Joan*-Michael Shelley



Tijuana *Surf-* Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tijuana *Surf-* Zappa



*Tijuana* Lady-Gomez


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Tijuana* Lady-Gomez



Sentimental *Lady*- Bob Welsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sentimental *Lady*- Bob Welsh



I'm Getting *Sentimental* Over You-Tommy Dorsey Orchestra


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm Getting *Sentimental* Over You-Tommy Dorsey Orchestra


 
Crazy *Over You* - Luther "Guitar Junior" Johnson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Crazy *Over You* - Luther "Guitar Junior" Johnson



*Over you*- Roxy music


----------



## Rushski (Sep 15, 2008)

*Over* the Mountain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Over* the Mountain - Ozzy Osbourne



Shakin' All *Over*-Iggy Pop


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Shakin'* All Over-Iggy Pop



*Shakin'* - Eddie Money

-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 16, 2008)

WJenness said:


> *Shakin'* - Eddie Money
> 
> -w


 
*Shak*e, Rattle & Roll - Fatts Domino


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Shak*e, Rattle & Roll - Fatts Domino



Roll With It Baby...Steve Winwood..


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Roll With It *Baby*...Steve Winwood..



*Baby*, I'm an anarchist - Against Me!

-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 16, 2008)

WJenness said:


> *Baby*, I'm an anarchist - Against Me!
> 
> -w


 
*Baby* Hold On - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Baby* Hold On - The Isley Brothers



Dream *Baby-* My life w/ the TKK


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Dream* Baby- My life w/ the TKK



My *Dream* - ATB

-w


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2008)

WJenness said:


> My *Dream* - ATB
> 
> -w



Technicolor *Dream*s-Bee Gees


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Technicolor *Dream*s-Bee Gees



*Dream*land-B-52's


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Dream*land-B-52's


 
*Dream*er - SuperTramp


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Dream*er - SuperTramp



*Dream* Police-Cheap Trick


----------



## Rushski (Sep 16, 2008)

Karma *Police* - Radiohead


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Karma *Police* - Radiohead



Fuck tha *police*- NWA


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fuck tha *police*- NWA



Go *Fuck* Yourself-Hamell On Trial


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Go *Fuck* Yourself-Hamell On Trial



I don't give a *fuck*- 2Pac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I don't give a *fuck*- 2Pac



*Give* The People What They Want-The Kinks


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Give* The People What They Want-The Kinks


 
One Love/*People* Get Ready - Bob Marley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> One Love/*People* Get Ready - Bob Marley



*Ready* or not- Fugees


----------



## Rushski (Sep 17, 2008)

*Not* Only Numb - Gin Blossoms


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Not* Only Numb - Gin Blossoms



*Not* in my name- KMFDM


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Not* in my name- KMFDM



*Not* Pretty Enough-Kasey Chambers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Not* Pretty Enough-Kasey Chambers



Strong *enough*- Sheryl Crow


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Strong *enough*- Sheryl Crow


 
Tuff *Enuff* - The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Tuff *Enuff* - The Fabulous Thunderbirds



Everything is not *enough*- 10CC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Everything is not *enough*- 10CC



*Everything* Right is Wrong Again-They Might Be Giants


----------



## WJenness (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Everything* Right is Wrong Again-They Might Be Giants



Bastard.

It's now stuck in my head.

I haven't heard it in about 5 or 6 years and all I have to do is read the title and it starts playing in my head.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Bastard.
> 
> It's now stuck in my head.
> 
> ...



Bombing *bastard*s- Tricky


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bombing *bastard*s- Tricky



Bombs Over Baghdad..Outcast


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bombs Over Baghdad..Outcast



Love *bomb*- AC DC


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Love *bomb*- AC DC



Love in an Elevator..Aerosmith


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Love in an Elevator..Aerosmith



Crowded *elevator*- Incubus


----------



## Rushski (Sep 17, 2008)

Face in the *Crowd* - Tom Petty


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Face in the *Crowd* - Tom Petty



All *the *pretty *face*s- Killers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> All *the *pretty *face*s- Killers



*Face* Dances, Pt. 2-Pete Townshend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Face* Dances, Pt. 2-Pete Townshend



Sit on my *face*- Monty Python


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sit on my *face*- Monty Python



*Face* The *Face*-Pete Townshend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Face* The *Face*-Pete Townshend



On your* face*- EW &F


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> On your* face*- EW &F



I'm The *Face*-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm The *Face*-The Who



Smiley *face*s- Gnarls barkley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Smiley *face*s- Gnarls barkley



Smiling *Faces* Sometimes-The Temptations


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Smiling *Faces* Sometimes-The Temptations



*Face* in the Crowd- Little River band/Petty


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Face* in the Crowd- Little River band/Petty


 

One of *the Crowd* - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> One of *the Crowd* - Pet Shop Boys





One More Night..Phil Collins..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One More Night..Phil Collins..



*One More* Cup Of Coffee-Bob Dylan


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *One More* Cup Of Coffee-Bob Dylan


 
*Cup of* Joe's - The B.U.M.S


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Cup of* Joe's - The B.U.M.S



The brothers *cup*- RHCP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The brothers *cup*- RHCP



Build Me Up Butter*cup*-The Foundations


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Build Me Up Butter*cup*-The Foundations



Boats to *build*- Buffett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Boats to *build*- Buffett



Rock The *Boat*-The Hues Corporation


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock The *Boat*-The Hues Corporation



Don't *rock the boat*- Bob Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Don't *rock the boat*- Bob Marley



*Rock* Me On The Water-Jackson Browne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rock* Me On The Water-Jackson Browne



Down to *the water*- America


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Down to *the water*- America



*Down to the water*line-Dire Straits


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Down to the water*line-Dire Straits



*Water*falls- TLC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Water*falls- TLC



'Til My Head *Falls* Off-TMBG


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 'Til My Head *Falls* Off-TMBG



*Head* on- Pixies


----------



## Rushski (Sep 18, 2008)

Hold Yor *Head* Up - Argent


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Hold Yor *Head* Up - Argent



*Hold* On-Tom Waits


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Hold* On-Tom Waits


 
Toe *Hold* - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Toe *Hold* - Wilson Pickett



*Hold* on- Steve Winwood


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Hold* on- Steve Winwood



You've Really Got A *Hold On* Me-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## WJenness (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You've Really Got A *Hold On* Me-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles



*You Really Got Me* - The Kinks

-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2008)

WJenness said:


> *You Really Got Me* - The Kinks
> 
> -w


 
*Got* to Get *You* into My Life - The Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Got* to Get *You* into My Life - The Beatles



This Blessed *Life*-Patrick Fitzsimmons


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> This Blessed *Life*-Patrick Fitzsimmons



*Life* in the fast lane- Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Life* in the fast lane- Eagles



A Good *Life*-Joe Grushecky (without The Iron City House Rockers)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A Good *Life*-Joe Grushecky (without The Iron City House Rockers)



Worried *life* blues- Clapton


----------



## Rushski (Sep 18, 2008)

Suitcase *Blues* - Triumph


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Suitcase *Blues* - Triumph



*Suit*e: Judy *Blue* Eyes-Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Suit*e: Judy *Blue* Eyes-Crosby, Stills & Nash



Crunchy Granola *suite*- Neil Diamond


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Crunchy Granola *suite*- Neil Diamond


 
Funky *Gran*ny - Kool & the Gang


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Funky *Gran*ny - Kool & the Gang



*Gran*d *Funk*- GFR


----------



## Rushski (Sep 18, 2008)

*Gran*d Illusion - Styx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Gran*d Illusion - Styx



The *Grand* Wazoo-Frank Zappa & The Mothers Of Invention


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Grand* Wazoo-Frank Zappa & The Mothers Of Invention





Ain't Life *Grand *- Slash's Snakepit


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Ain't Life *Grand *- Slash's Snakepit



Semi-charmed *life*- 3rd eye blind


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Semi-charmed *life*- 3rd eye blind



*Life* After Death-Ian Hunter


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Life* After Death-Ian Hunter



*After*math- REM


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *After*math- REM



Black *Math*-White Stripes


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Black *Math*-White Stripes


 
Mexican *Black*bird - ZZ Top


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Mexican *Black*bird - ZZ Top



Blackbird-Beatles


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Blackbird-Beatles


 
*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Blackbird-Beatles



*Bird*land-Weather Report


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bird*land-Weather Report



I just pulled Heavy Weather out about 5 minutes ago for the ride to dinner tonite. Another spooky moment of supernaturalness.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I just pulled Heavy Weather out about 5 minutes ago for the ride to dinner tonite. Another spooky moment of supernaturalness.


 
I saw them at a small venue in Oklahoma City in 84 when Jaco was with them. Too good!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I just pulled Heavy Weather out about 5 minutes ago for the ride to dinner tonite. Another spooky moment of supernaturalness.



I had a similar synchronicity two weeks ago. Song popped up on my iPod as I passed "Birdland" jazz club on 44th St in Manhattan.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bird*land-Weather Report


 
Surfin' *Bird* - The Ramones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Surfin' *Bird* - The Ramones



Forever She'll Be My *Surf*er Girl-Brian Wilson

pretty decent new release.....


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Forever She'll Be My *Surf*er Girl-Brian Wilson
> 
> pretty decent new release.....


 

What about the album SMILE - heard that one was suppose to be good?



Return to *Forever* - Chick Corea


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> What about the album SMILE - heard that one was suppose to be good?
> 
> 
> 
> Return to *Forever* - Chick Corea



almost ashamed to say that I've not listened to SMILE....just never got around to scoring a copy of it....maybe subconsciously I'm waiting as long to get it as it took Brian Wilson to finish and release it... 

the new one has Van Dyke Parks as co-writer on several songs, so it definitely has a throw-back Beach Boys feel to it

*Forever* For Her (Is Over For Me)-White Stripes


----------



## Rushski (Sep 22, 2008)

*Forever* Just Ain't What It Used To Be - Henry lee Summer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Forever* Just Ain't What It Used To Be - Henry lee Summer



*Just ain't* easy- Allman Bros


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Just ain't* easy- Allman Bros



*Ain't* Wasting Time No More-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Just ain't* easy- Allman Bros


 
I *Ain't* the One - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I *Ain't* the One - Lynyrd Skynyrd



You're *The One*-Paul Simon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You're *The One*-Paul Simon



*one* shot- Eminem


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You're *The One*-Paul Simon


 
Going for *the One* - Yes


----------



## Rushski (Sep 22, 2008)

*Going* Up The Country - Canned Heat


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Going* Up The Country - Canned Heat



*going* up- Echo & the bunnymen


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *going* up- Echo & the bunnymen


 
*Going* to the River - Robbie Robertson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Going* to the River - Robbie Robertson



What's *Going* On?-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What's *Going* On?-Marvin Gaye



*What is* love- Mary j. blige


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What's *Going* On?-Marvin Gaye


 
*What's* My Name - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *What is* love- Mary j. blige





Beetlenut said:


> *What's* My Name - The Clash



Stop! In The *Name* Of *Love*-The Supremes


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stop! In The *Name* Of *Love*-The Supremes


 
*Name*ly You - Nat King Cole


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Name*ly You - Nat King Cole



All in the *Name* of Love-Willy DeVille

had this song stuck in my head for well over an hour here, but couldn't for the life of me remember who did it.....


----------



## Rushski (Sep 24, 2008)

*Love* Ain't For Keeping - The Who


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 24, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Love* Ain't For Keeping - The Who


 
*Keep* on *Keeping* On - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Keep* on *Keeping* On - Curtis Mayfield



*Keep*er of the flame- A-HA


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Keep*er of the flame- A-HA


 
Head*keeper* - Dave Mason


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Head*keeper* - Dave Mason



*Keep* Me Turning-Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Keep* Me Turning-Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane



It *keeps *you runnin- Doobie Bros.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Keep* Me Turning-Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane


 
*Turning* Japanese - The Vapors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It *keeps *you runnin- Doobie Bros.



When The World Is *Runnin*g Down, You Make The Best Of What's Still Around-The Police


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> When The World Is *Runnin*g Down, You Make The Best Of What's Still Around-The Police



*When the world* was young- Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *When the world* was young- Sinatra



*Young* At Heart-Jimmy Durante


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Young* At Heart-Jimmy Durante



Only love can break your* heart*- Neil *young*


----------



## Rushski (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe We Should Fall in *Love* - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Maybe We Should Fall in *Love* - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers



If I *Should Fall* Behind-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> If I *Should Fall* Behind-Bruce Springsteen



Free Falling..Tom Petty


----------



## Rushski (Sep 25, 2008)

*Fall*en on Hard Times - Jethro Tull


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Fall*en on Hard Times - Jethro Tull


 
A *Hard* Rain's A-Gonna *Fall* - Bob Dylan


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> A *Hard* Rain's A-Gonna *Fall* - Bob Dylan



Hard Knock Life...Jay-Z


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hard Knock Life...Jay-Z



*Hard* up case-Steely dan


----------



## Rushski (Sep 25, 2008)

Suit*case* Blues - Triumph


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Suit*case* Blues - Triumph


 
Zoot *Suit* Riot - Red Hot Swing Cats


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Zoot *Suit* Riot - Red Hot Swing Cats



*Zoot* Allures- Zappa


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Zoot* Allures- Zappa


 
The *Allure* of Flashy Lights - Jay-Z


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> The *Allure* of Flashy Lights - Jay-Z



Here Comes *Flash*-The Kinks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Here Comes *Flash*-The Kinks



*Here* he *comes*-Hendrix


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Here* he *comes*-Hendrix


 
*Come* and Get Your Love - Redbone


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Come* and Get Your Love - Redbone



*Come* On-Lucinda Williams

*extremely* suggestive lyrics......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Come* On-Lucinda Williams
> 
> *extremely* suggestive lyrics......



Come On Over..Xtina Aquillara..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Come On Over..Xtina Aquillara..



I'll Never Get *Over* You-John Hiatt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'll Never Get *Over* You-John Hiatt



If* I never *see *you*r face again- maroon 5


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If* I never *see *you*r face again- maroon 5


 
My Fist *Your Face* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> My Fist *Your Face* - Aerosmith



The First Time Ever I Saw *Your Face*-Roberta Flack & Donnie Hathaway

psychodelic soul


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> _My Fist *Your Face*  vs The First Time Ever I Saw *Your Face *- Wow, talk about a Dichotomy!_




And for the *First Time* - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> [/I]
> 
> And for the *First Time* - Jerry Lee Lewis



The Last *Time*-Rolling Stones


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Last *Time*-Rolling Stones


 
*Last* Train to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Last* Train to Clarksville - The Monkees



Ever*last*ing love- U2


----------



## Rushski (Sep 26, 2008)

Let My *Love* Open the Door - Pete Townshend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Let My *Love* Open the Door - Pete Townshend



*The open door*- Evanescence


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *The open door*- Evanescence


 
Back *Door *Man - The *Door*s


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Back *Door *Man - The *Door*s



The difference between stupidity and genius is the end result. (Moe ghoul)

Get* back *in line- Kinks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Back *Door *Man - The *Door*s



The Bitch Is *Back*-Elton John


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Bitch Is *Back*-Elton John



One less *bitch*- NWA


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One less *bitch*- NWA


 
*One Less* Bell to Answer - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *One Less* Bell to Answer - Sheryl Crow



*Bell* Bottom Blues-Derek & Dominoes


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bell* Bottom Blues-Derek & Dominoes


 
Fat *Bottom*ed Girls - Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Fat *Bottom*ed Girls - Queen



Simple Twist Of *Fat*e-Bob Dylan


----------



## Rushski (Oct 6, 2008)

*Simple* Man - Junkyard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Simple* Man - Junkyard



Particle *Man*-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Particle *Man*-They Might Be Giants



Modern* Man *blues- 10cc


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Modern* Man *blues- 10cc



Moods For *Modern*s-Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Moods For *Modern*s-Elvis Costello & The Attractions



*Modern* Man- Black Flag


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Modern* Man- Black Flag


 
*Man* on the Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Man* on the Moon - R.E.M.



I'm the *Man*-Joe Jackson


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm the *Man*-Joe Jackson


 
Lucky *Man* - ELP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Lucky *Man* - ELP



*Luck* Of The Draw-Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Luck* Of The Draw-Bonnie Raitt



Win, lose or *draw*- Allman bros


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Luck* Of The Draw-Bonnie Raitt


 
*Draw the* Line - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Draw the* Line - Aerosmith



Tired Of Toein' The *Line*-Rocky Burnett


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tired Of Toein' The *Line*-Rocky Burnett


 
Bone *Tired* - Henry Rollins


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Bone *Tired* - Henry Rollins



*Tired* eyes- Neil Young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Tired* eyes- Neil Young



I'm So *Tired*-The Beatles

"Giving everything I've got for a little peace of mind....."


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm So *Tired*-The Beatles
> 
> "Giving everything I've got for a little peace of mind....."



*I'm so* lonesome I could cry-Hank Williams


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I'm so* lonesome I could cry-Hank Williams



Big Girls Don't *Cry*-The Four Seasons

or were they going by "Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons" by the time this was released??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Big Girls Don't *Cry*-The Four Seasons
> 
> or were they going by "Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons" by the time this was released??



Baby *don't cry*- INXS

Originally a solo singer recording under the name Frankie Valley, he joined the Variatones in 1954. They made their first records as the Four Lovers but achieved lasting success when they became the Four Seasons in 1962.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Baby *don't cry*- INXS
> 
> Originally a solo singer recording under the name Frankie Valley, he joined the Variatones in 1954. They made their first records as the Four Lovers but achieved lasting success when they became the Four Seasons in 1962.



*Cry* Love-John Hiatt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Cry* Love-John Hiatt



*Cry*- Godley & Creme


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Cry*- Godley & Creme



*Cry* Baby-Janis Joplin


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

*Cry* in the Sun-Better Than Ezra


----------



## Rushski (Oct 7, 2008)

Island in the *Sun* - Weezer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Island in the *Sun* - Weezer



On an *Island*- Dave Gilmour


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

*Island *of the Honest Man - Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Island *of the Honest Man - Hot Hot Heat


 
*Island* Girl - Elton John


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2008)

Island in the Sun - Weezer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Island in the Sun - Weezer



*Islands*- King Crimson


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Islands*- King Crimson


 
*Land*mine - Train


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Land*mine - Train



I, Me, *Mine*-The Beatles


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I, Me, *Mine*-The Beatles



Astronomy Do*mine* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Astronomy Do*mine* - Pink Floyd



Dear Cat*astro*phe Waitress-Belle & Sebastian


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dear Cat*astro*phe Waitress-Belle & Sebastian



*Cat* Turned Blue - Rusted Root


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Cat* Turned Blue - Rusted Root



Still...You *Turn* Me On-Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still...You *Turn* Me On-Emerson, Lake & Palmer



*Turn me on*- Tubes


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

You *Turn* the Screws - Cake


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> You *Turn* the Screws - Cake



Babe, You *Turn* Me On-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Babe, You *Turn* Me On-Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds



*You turn me on*- Roxette


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *You turn me on*- Roxette



*Turn *it up - Save Ferris


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Turn *it up - Save Ferris



Re*turn* To Sender-Elvis Presley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Re*turn* To Sender-Elvis Presley



Dream of the *return-* Pat Metheny


----------



## Rushski (Oct 8, 2008)

*Dream*er's *Dream* - Tom Cochrane


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Dream*er's *Dream* - Tom Cochrane



Was it a *dream*- 30 seconds to Mars


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Was it a *dream*- 30 seconds to Mars



California *Dream*in'-The Mamas & Papas


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

Dreamboat Annie - Heart


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> California *Dream*in'-The Mamas & Papas



*Dream* a little *dream*- Mamas/papas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Dream* a little *dream*- Mamas/papas



A *Little* Is Enough-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A *Little* Is Enough-The Who



*Little* L- Jamiroquai


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Little* L- Jamiroquai



*Little* Deuce Coupe-Beach Boys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Little* Deuce Coupe-Beach Boys



Dirty *little* secret- All american rejects


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dream of the *return-* Pat Metheny


*Dream* is over - Van Halen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Dream* is over - Van Halen



When it*s** over*- 3 doors down


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Dream* is over - Van Halen



I’ll Never Get *Over* You-John Hiatt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I’ll Never Get *Over* You-John Hiatt



*Over you*- Roxy Music


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Over you*- Roxy Music



Move It On *Over*-George Thorogood & The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Move It On *Over*-George Thorogood & The Delaware Destroyers



*Move* along- All american rejects


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Move* along- All american rejects



*Along* Comes Mary-The Association


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Along* Comes Mary-The Association



Someday never *comes*-CCR


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Someday never *comes*-CCR



*Someday*, Someway-Marshall Crenshaw


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Someday*, Someway-Marshall Crenshaw



*Someday*- Sugar Ray


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Someday*- Sugar Ray



*Someday* We'll Know-New Radicals


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Someday* We'll Know-New Radicals



*Someday we'll know*- Hall/Oates


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Someday we'll know*- Hall/Oates



Only You *Know* And I *Know*-Dave Mason


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Only You *Know* And I *Know*-Dave Mason



Girl You Know it's True...Milli Vanilli


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Girl You Know it's True...Milli Vanilli



About a *girl*- Nirvana


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> About a *girl*- Nirvana



Girls...Beastie Boys


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Girls...Beastie Boys


 
*Girls, Girls, Girls* - Mötley Crüe


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Girls, Girls, Girls* - Mötley Crüe



I Kissed a *Girl*-Jill Sobule


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Beautiful *Girls *- Van Halen


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Beautiful *Girls - Van Halen


 
The *Beaut*y of Being Numb - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Comfortably *Numb *- Pink Floyd


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Comfortably *Numb *- Pink Floyd



*Comfort* zone- Vanessa Williams Fox? I guess she dropped that


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Comfort* zone- Vanessa Williams Fox? I guess she dropped that



Country *Comfort*-Elton John


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

*Comfort *Eagle - Cake


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Comfort *Eagle - Cake




Fly Like An Eagle..Seal


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fly Like An Eagle..Seal


Where *Eagle*s Dare - Iron Maiden


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Where *Eagle*s Dare - Iron Maiden



*Where* The Boys All Go-Rolling Stones


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:
			
		

> *Where* The Boys All Go-Rolling Stones


*Go* - Moby


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Go* - Moby



*Go Go*- Black eyed peas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Go Go*- Black eyed peas



I Think I'm *Go Go*-Squeeze


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Think I'm *Go Go*-Squeeze


Let it *Go*- Blue October


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Let it *Go*- Blue October



*Let it* Flow- Dave Mason


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Let it* Flow- Dave Mason



Dead *Flow*ers-Rolling Stones


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

*Dead* and Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Dead* and Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots



Freddie's *Dead*-Curtis Mayfield


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Freddie's *Dead*-Curtis Mayfield



Dead or Alive...Bon Jovi


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dead or Alive...Bon Jovi



Still *Alive* And Well-Johnny Winter


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still *Alive* And Well-Johnny Winter



Suffer *well*- Depeche mode


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Suffer *well*- Depeche mode


*Well *Thought Out Twinkles - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Well *Thought Out Twinkles - Silversun Pickups



*Thought* I Knew You-Matthew Sweet


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Thought* I Knew You-Matthew Sweet



*I knew I* loved *you*- Savage Garden


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I knew I* loved *you*- Savage Garden



When Will *I* Be *Loved*-Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> When Will *I* Be *Loved*-Linda Ronstadt



*WHen* the levee breaks- Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *WHen* the levee breaks- Zep



*Break*down-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Break*down-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers



*Break* it *down* again- Tears for fears


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Break* it *down* again- Tears for fears



Here Comes Those Tears *Again*-Jackson Browne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Here Comes Those Tears *Again*-Jackson Browne



*Here* it *comes*- Modest mouse


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Here* it *comes*- Modest mouse



When The Daylight *Comes*-Ian Hunter


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> When The Daylight *Comes*-Ian Hunter



*Daylight*- cold play


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Daylight*- cold play



Wedding *Day*-Bee Gees


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Wedding *Day*-Bee Gees



White* wedding*- Billy Idol


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> White* wedding*- Billy Idol



*White* Riot-The Clash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *White* Riot-The Clash



*White* christmas- Bing Crosby


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *White* christmas- Bing Crosby



*White* Chocolate Space Egg-Liz Phair


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *White* Chocolate Space Egg-Liz Phair



Walking in *space*-Hair


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Walking in *space*-Hair


 
*Walking* on the Moon - Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Walking* on the Moon - Police



*Walking* To New Orleans-Fats Domino


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walking* To New Orleans-Fats Domino



I wish I was in *New Orleans-* Tom Waitts


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I wish I was in *New Orleans-* Tom Waitts




Battle of *New Orleans*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Battle of *New Orleans*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



King *of New Orleans*- Better than Ezra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> King *of New Orleans*- Better than Ezra



City Of *New Orleans*-Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> City Of *New Orleans*-Arlo Guthrie



Hot child in the *city*- Nick Gilder/ Pat Benatar


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> King *of New Orleans*- Better than Ezra


*King* of Rock - Run DMC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hot child in the *city*- Nick Gilder/ Pat Benatar



*Hot, Hot, Hot*-Buster Poindexter


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Hot, Hot, Hot*-Buster Poindexter


 
*Hot*doggin' - Fu Manchu


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Hot*doggin' - Fu Manchu



Hair of the *dog*- nazareth


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hair of the *dog*- nazareth


 
*Hair* on Fire - Crowfoot

(Nice pic Moe, see you got the winter growth goin on!)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Hair* on Fire - Crowfoot
> 
> (Nice pic Moe, see you got the winter growth goin on!)



 I can't grow a beard if I tried. 

Lake of *fire-* Nirvana


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I can't grow a beard if I tried.
> 
> Lake of *fire-* Nirvana


 

*Fire* on the Mountain - Grateful Dead


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Fire* on the Mountain - Grateful Dead


Misty *Mountain *Hop - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Misty *Mountain *Hop - Led Zeppelin



Black *Mountain* Rag - Vassar Clements


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Black *Mountain* Rag - Vassar Clements


To Build A *Mountain *- The Matches


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> To Build A *Mountain *- The Matches



The house that Jack *buil*t- Metallica


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The house that Jack *buil*t- Metallica


 
*Built* for Comfort - Canned Heat


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Built* for Comfort - Canned Heat



Ode *for *Billy Dean- Hot Tuna


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Ode *for *Billy Dean- Hot Tuna



The Ballad Of *Billy* The Kid-Billy Joel


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Ballad Of *Billy* The Kid-Billy Joel


*Ballad *Of The Beaconsfield Miners - Foo Fighters


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Ballad *Of The Beaconsfield Miners - Foo Fighters



*Ballad* Of A Thin Man-Bob Dylan


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Ballad* Of A Thin Man-Bob Dylan


The *Thin* Ice - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The *Thin* Ice - Pink Floyd



I *Thin*k I'm Gonna Kill Myself-Elton John


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Thin*k I'm Gonna Kill Myself-Elton John


To The *Kill *- Violent Femmes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> To The *Kill *- Violent Femmes



*The Kill*- Fugazi


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *The Kill*- Fugazi


*The Kill* - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *The Kill* - 30 Seconds to Mars



*Kill*er Queen-Queen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Kill*er Queen-Queen



The *Killer *inside - Better than Ezra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The *Killer *inside - Better than Ezra



Devil *Inside*-INXS


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Devil *Inside*-INXS



*Inside* and out- Feist


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Inside* and out- Feist


*Inside* - Van Halen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Inside* - Van Halen



On the Dark Side by John Cafferty...I never knew who sung that song until I did a quick google search..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On the Dark Side by John Cafferty...I never knew who sung that song until I did a quick google search..



Until you call *on the dark*- Danzig


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Until you call *on the dark*- Danzig


 I've Got A *Dark *Alley And A Bad Idea That Says You Should Shut Your Mouth (Summer Song) - Fall Out Boy

Should be an easy one!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I've Got A *Dark *Alley And A Bad Idea That Says You Should Shut Your Mouth (Summer Song) - Fall Out Boy
> 
> Should be an easy one!



Gasoline *Alley*-Rod Stewart


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Gasoline *Alley*-Rod Stewart


Shinbone *Alley *Hard To Exist - Spin Doctors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Shinbone *Alley *Hard To Exist - Spin Doctors



The *Hard* Way-Owsley

(nephew of the LSD originator)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Hard* Way-Owsley
> 
> (nephew of the LSD originator)


Send Me On My *Way* - Rusted Root


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Send Me On My *Way* - Rusted Root



That's The *Way* God Planned It-Billy Preston


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That's The *Way* God Planned It-Billy Preston



*That's the way *of the world- E,W & F


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *That's the way *of the world- E,W & F



The Way...Fastball


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Way...Fastball



Long *way *home- Tom Waits


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Long *way *home- Tom Waits



Homeward Bound...Simon and Garfunkel..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Homeward Bound...Simon and Garfunkel..



South*bound* Train-Tom Waits


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> South*bound* Train-Tom Waits


Ghost *Train* - Gorillaz


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Ghost *Train* - Gorillaz



Lonesome *Train* (On A Lonesome Track)-Johnny Burnett & The Rock 'N Roll Trio


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lonesome *Train* (On A Lonesome Track)-Johnny Burnett & The Rock 'N Roll Trio


Crazy *Train* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Ghost *Train* - Gorillaz



My song title universe is rapidly shrinking, I'm outta fresh "train" titles, so:

*Train,Train*- Blackfoot


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> My song title universe is rapidly shrinking, I'm outta fresh "train" titles, so:
> 
> *Train,Train*- Blackfoot



I've got a few more 

*Train *In Vain - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> My song title universe is rapidly shrinking, I'm outta fresh "train" titles, so:
> 
> *Train,Train*- Blackfoot



Res*train*ing Order Blues-Eels


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Res*train*ing Order Blues-Eels



Runaway *Train*s - Tom Petty

There's more!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Runaway *Train*s - Tom Petty
> 
> There's more!!



Miles *Away*-The Silos


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Miles *Away*-The Silos



So far *away*- Dire Straits


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> So far *away*- Dire Straits



I Hope I Didn't Just Give *Away* The Ending-New Radicals


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Hope I Didn't Just Give *Away* The Ending-New Radicals



I want to Get Away...Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fly Away...Lenny Kravitz



Gotta get *away*- Stones


----------



## Rushski (Oct 13, 2008)

*Gotta Get Away* - The Offspring


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 13, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Gotta Get Away* - The Offspring



Evening (Time to *get away*)- Moody Blues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Evening (Time to *get away*)- Moody Blues



Got To *Get* You Into My Life-The Beatles


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Got To *Get* You Into My Life-The Beatles


Lead A Normal *Life *- Peter Gabriel


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Lead A Normal *Life *- Peter Gabriel



Message in *A* bottle...the Police


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Message in *A* bottle...the Police


*Message* - Coldplay


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Message* - Coldplay




I Am The *Message* - Fightstar


(BTW, I think that Coldplay song might actually be titled "A Message".)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I Am The *Message* - Fightstar
> 
> 
> (BTW, I think that Coldplay song might actually be titled "A Message".)



I Got *The Message* - ZZ Top


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I Got *The Message* - ZZ Top



Message in a *bottle*- Police


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Message in a *bottle*- Police




Shenanigans!!  GSS just posted this four posts ago.....

Anyway....

Genie *In A Bottle* - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 14, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Shenanigans!! GSS just posted this four posts ago.....
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Genie *In A Bottle* - Christina Aguilera


 
*Bottle* Up And Go - Leadbelly


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Bottle* Up And Go - Leadbelly



Tonight, The *Bottle* Let Me Down-Emmylou Harris


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tonight, The *Bottle* Let Me Down-Emmylou Harris



Feel Your Love *Tonight* - Van Halen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Feel Your Love *Tonight* - Van Halen



Into the *night*- Santana


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Into the *night*- Santana


*Night *of the Living Baseheads - Public Enemy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Night *of the Living Baseheads - Public Enemy



*The* history *of the *world- Gang of 4


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *The* history *of the *world- Gang of 4


Security of the First *World *- Public Enemy


----------



## Rushski (Oct 15, 2008)

Feels Like the *First* Time - Foreigner


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Feels Like the *First* Time - Foreigner




*The First Time* - U2


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *The First Time* - U2


You Ain't The *First *- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> You Ain't The *First *- Guns N' Roses



*First* I Look At The Purse-J.Geils Band


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *First* I Look At The Purse-J.Geils Band


 
*Look at* Her *Purse* - Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Look at* Her *Purse* - Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen



*Look* around- Blues Traveller


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Look* around- Blues Traveller


 

*Look* Sharp! - Joe Jackson


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Look* Sharp! - Joe Jackson




*Sharp* Darts - The Streets


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 15, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Sharp* Darts - The Streets



*Sharp*ening Axes-Graham Parker


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sharp*ening Axes-Graham Parker


*Sharp* Dressed Man - ZZ Top


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Sharp* Dressed Man - ZZ Top



ManEater..Hall and Oates..also Nelly Furtado


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ManEater..Hall and Oates..also Nelly Furtado


Ice Cream *Man* - Van Halen 
One of my favorites!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Ice Cream *Man* - Van Halen
> One of my favorites!!



Ice Ice Baby..Vanilla Ice


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ice Ice Baby..Vanilla Ice


The Thin *Ice* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Rushski (Oct 16, 2008)

Living on a *Thin* Line - The Kinks


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Living on a *Thin* Line - The Kinks


Hell is *Living* Without You - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hell is *Living* Without You - Alice Cooper



*Without You*-Harry Nilsson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Without You*-Harry Nilsson



*With* or *without you*- U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *With* or *without you*- U2



*With* God on Our Side-Bob Dylan


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *With* God on Our Side-Bob Dylan



Lien *on* y*our* dreams- BRMC


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lien *on* y*our* dreams- BRMC


*Dreams *- Van Halen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Dreams *- Van Halen



*Dream* A Little *Dream* Of Me-Mama Cass Elliott


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Dream* A Little *Dream* Of Me-Mama Cass Elliott



*A dream of* Siam- Gary Numan


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *A dream of* Siam- Gary Numan


Was it a *Dream*?- 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Was it a *Dream*?- 30 Seconds To Mars



*Dream* Killer- Gary Numan


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Dream* Killer- Gary Numan


*Killer* Inside - Better Than Ezra


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Killer* Inside - Better Than Ezra



Who *kill*ed Bambi- sex pistols


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Who *kill*ed Bambi- sex pistols


Video *Killed* The Radio Star - The Presidents Of The United States Of America


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Video *Killed* The Radio Star - The Presidents Of The United States Of America



*Radio* Ga Ga-Queen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Radio* Ga Ga-Queen



*radio *Nowhere- Springsteen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *radio *Nowhere- Springsteen



*Nowhere* to Run-Ronnie Lane/Pete Townshend


----------



## Rushski (Oct 17, 2008)

*Run* to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Run* to the Hills - Iron Maiden


*Run*'s House - Run-D.M.C.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Run*'s House - Run-D.M.C.




Compton's N The *House *- N.W.A.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Run*'s House - Run-D.M.C.



Bird In A *House*-Railroad Earth


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bird In A *House*-Railroad Earth


Rock the *House *- Gorillaz


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Rock the *House *- Gorillaz



Revolution *Rock*-The Clash


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Revolution *Rock*-The Clash


Give It *Revolution *- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Give It *Revolution *- Suicidal Tendencies



*Give* Peace A Chance-Plastic Ono Band


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Give* Peace A Chance-Plastic Ono Band


*Peace *Frog - The Doors


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Peace *Frog - The Doors



What's So Funny About Peace Love and Understanding...Elvis Costello


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What's So Funny About Peace Love and Understanding...Elvis Costello


*Funny *Vibe - Living Colour


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Funny *Vibe - Living Colour



My *Funny* Valentine-Frank Sinatra


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My *Funny* Valentine-Frank Sinatra


Strange *Funny *Way - Better Than Ezra


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Strange *Funny *Way - Better Than Ezra



The Stranger...Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Stranger...Billy Joel



Isn't Life *Strange*?-Moody Blues


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Isn't Life *Strange*?-Moody Blues



Cause it *isn't* true- UB40


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cause it *isn't* true- UB40


Sad but *True *- Metallica


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Sad but True - Metallica



*Sad* Eyes  - Leo Sayer


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> *Sad* Eyes  - Leo Sayer


In Your *Eyes *- Peter Gabriel


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> In Your *Eyes *- Peter Gabriel



Feeling on *Your* Booty-R Kelly


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Feeling on *Your* Booty-R Kelly



The 59th Street Bridge Song (*Feeling* Groovy)-Chip & Dale


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The 59th Street Bridge Song (*Feeling* Groovy)-Chip & Dale



London *Bridge *- Fergie


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> London *Bridge *- Fergie




*London* Loves - Blur


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *London* Loves - Blur


*London*'s Burning - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *London*'s Burning - The Clash



*London* Calling-The Clash


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *London* Calling-The Clash



London Bridge..Fergie


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> London Bridge..Fergie



Dude, I hit that 4 posts ago...but that's ok.

*London *Calling - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Dude, I hit that 4 posts ago...but that's ok.
> 
> *London *Calling - The Clash



Dude, I hit that *2* posts ago...but that's ok.

Please *Call* Home-Allman Brothers Band


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dude, I hit that *2* posts ago...but that's ok.
> 
> Please *Call* Home-Allman Brothers Band



Call Me..Blondie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Call Me..Blondie



*Call Me* Irresponsible-Sinatra


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Call Me* Irresponsible-Sinatra


*Call Me* a Dog - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Call Me* a Dog - Temple of the Dog



I Wanna Be Your *Dog*-The Stooges

punk circa 1969....


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Wanna Be Your *Dog*-The Stooges
> 
> punk circa 1969....


Hot *Dog *- Led Zepplin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hot *Dog *- Led Zepplin



*Hot Dog* (Watch Me Eat)-Detroit Cobras


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Hot Dog* (Watch Me Eat)-Detroit Cobras


Black *Dog *- Led Zepplin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Black *Dog *- Led Zepplin



Good *Dog*, Happy Man-Bill Frisell


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good *Dog*, Happy Man-Bill Frisell


Snoop *Dog*, Baby - Reel Big Fish


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Snoop *Dog*, Baby - Reel Big Fish



*Dog* And Butterfly-Heart

Didn't we do the "Dogs" just recently?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Dog* And Butterfly-Heart
> 
> Didn't we do the "Dogs" just recently?


*Dog*s of War - Pink Floyd

if we did, it's too late now:smile:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Dog*s of War - Pink Floyd
> 
> if we did, it's too late now:smile:



Diamond *Dog*s-Bowie


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Diamond *Dog*s-Bowie


*Dogs *- Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Dogs *- Pink Floyd



Yellow *Dog*-Seasick Steve


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Yellow *Dog*-Seasick Steve



Yellow..Coldplay


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yellow..Coldplay



*Yellow* Moon-The Neville Brothers


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Yellow* Moon-The Neville Brothers




Black, Red, *Yellow* - Pearl Jam


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Black, Red, *Yellow* - Pearl Jam


*Yellow* Sun - The Raconteurs


----------



## Rushski (Oct 21, 2008)

Tail of the *Sun* - Stroke 9


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 21, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Tail of the *Sun* - Stroke 9



"Sun Machine" - Percy Hill


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> "Sun Machine" - Percy Hill


Wake the *Sun *- The Matches


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 21, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Wake the *Sun *- The Matches



*Wake* Up Little Susie-The Everly Brothers

just heard it on a podcast.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Wake* Up Little Susie-The Everly Brothers
> 
> just heard it on a podcast.....



Three *Little *Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Three *Little *Birds - Bob Marley



*Little* Martha-Duane Allman


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Little* Martha-Duane Allman



*Martha*- Tom Waits


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Martha*- Tom Waits


 
For *Martha* - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> For *Martha* - The Smashing Pumpkins



*Martha*, My Dear-The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Martha*, My Dear-The Beatles



For *Martha*- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> For *Martha*- Smashing Pumpkins


  Miss *Martha* King - B.B. King


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Miss *Martha* King - B.B. King



*Miss* Judy's Farm-Faces


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Miss* Judy's Farm-Faces


Mr. Mastodon *Farm *- Cake


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Mr. Mastodon *Farm *- Cake



Maggie's *Farm*-Dylan


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Maggie's *Farm*-Dylan


*Maggie *M'Gill - The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Maggie *M'Gill - The Doors



*Maggie* May-Rod Stewart


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Maggie* May-Rod Stewart


(I'll Never Be) Your *Maggie May* - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 23, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> (I'll Never Be) Your *Maggie May* - Suzanne Vega



*Never* My Love-The Association......ugh


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Never* My Love-The Association......ugh





*Never *Forget Me - Bone Thugs N Harmony (i think most people have forgotten about bone thugs n harmony....)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Never *Forget Me - Bone Thugs N Harmony (i think most people have forgotten about bone thugs n harmony....)


*Never *Talking to You Again - Husker Du


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Never *Talking to You Again - Husker Du



Jive Talking...The Bee Gees


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jive Talking...The Bee Gees



Willy And The Hand *Jive*-Clapton

or is it Willie?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Willy And The Hand *Jive*-Clapton
> 
> or is it Willie?



Put Your *Hand*s Where my Eyes can See...Busta Rhymes..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Put Your *Hand*s Where my Eyes can See...Busta Rhymes..



In A *Hand* Or A Face-The Who


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> In A *Hand* Or A Face-The Who


Left *Hand *Suzuki Method - Gorillaz


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Left *Hand *Suzuki Method - Gorillaz


 
Slow*hand* - Clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Left *Hand *Suzuki Method - Gorillaz



Right *Hand* Man-Joan Osborne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Slow*hand* - Clapton



There's a Clapton album called "Slowhand".....don't think there is a song so titled......


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> There's a Clapton album called "Slowhand".....don't think there is a song so titled......


 
Yep, you're right! My Bad. How about,

Slow *Hand* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Yep, you're right! My Bad. How about,
> 
> Slow *Hand* - Fleetwood Mac



*Slow* Train-Dylan


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Slow* Train-Dylan


*Slow *Ride - Beastie Boys


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Slow *Ride - Beastie Boys



Come and *Ride* the Train..Quad City DJs


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Come and *Ride* the Train..Quad City DJs


She's My *Ride *Home - Blue October


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> She's My *Ride *Home - Blue October



Let Me *Ride* that Donkey...69 BoyZ


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Let Me *Ride* that Donkey...69 BoyZ
> Just a *Ride *- Jem


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> GrilledSteezeSandwich said:
> 
> 
> > Let Me *Ride* that Donkey...69 BoyZ
> ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Let Me Ride...Dr. Dre..



Magic Carpet *Ride *- Crystal Method



talk about old school dance moves....LOL


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Magic Carpet *Ride *- Crystal Method
> 
> 
> 
> talk about old school dance moves....LOL



*Magical* Mystery Tour-The Beatles


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Magical* Mystery Tour-The Beatles


Me Wise *Magic* - Van Halen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Me Wise *Magic* - Van Halen



Magic...The Cars


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Magic...The Cars



Could this be *Magic *- Van Halen  
One of my very favorite VH songs of all time.  Don't ask me why...it's a pretty basic song.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Could this be *Magic *- Van Halen
> One of my very favorite VH songs of all time.  Don't ask me why...it's a pretty basic song.



Black *Magic* Woman-Santana


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Black *Magic* Woman-Santana


Everything's *Magic *- Angles and Airwaves


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Everything's *Magic *- Angles and Airwaves



*Every* Little *Thing* She Does Is *Magic*-The Police


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Every* Little *Thing* She Does Is *Magic*-The Police



*She's* calling you- Bad Brains


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *She's* calling you- Bad Brains


*She *Has A Girlfriend Now - Reel Big Fish


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *She *Has A Girlfriend Now - Reel Big Fish



I Wanna Be Your Boy*friend*-Ramones


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Wanna Be Your Boy*friend*-Ramones


All I *Wanna *Do - Sheryl Crow


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> All I *Wanna *Do - Sheryl Crow



All Falls Down..Kanye West..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> All Falls Down..Kanye West..



*All*entown-Billy Joel


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *All*entown-Billy Joel




London *Town* Paul McCartney and the Wings..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> London *Town* Paul McCartney and the Wings..



Rock This *Town*-Stray Cats


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock This *Town*-Stray Cats



*Rock* of the 80's- Nantucket


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Rock* of the 80's- Nantucket



*R.O.C.K.*-Garland Jefferies


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *R.O.C.K.*-Garland Jefferies


*Rock*afeller Skank - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Rock*afeller Skank - Fatboy Slim



*Rockafeller* Drug Law Blues-The Felice Brothers


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rockafeller* Drug Law Blues-The Felice Brothers


nice match on Rockafeller

Julie's Been Working for the *Drug *Squad - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> nice match on Rockafeller
> 
> Julie's Been Working for the *Drug *Squad - The Clash



Sex And *Drug*s And Rock 'N' Roll-Ian Drury And The Blockheads


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sex And *Drug*s And Rock 'N' Roll-Ian Drury And The Blockheads



*Sex* on wheels- My life w/ TKK


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Sex* on wheels- My life w/ TKK


*Sex *Farm - Spinal Tap


----------



## Rushski (Oct 27, 2008)

*Farm* on the Freeway - Jethro Tull


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Farm* on the Freeway - Jethro Tull



*Freeway* Of Love-Aretha Franklin


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Freeway* Of Love-Aretha Franklin


*Freeway *- Porno for Pyros


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Freeway *- Porno for Pyros



Myyyyyyyyyyyyy *Way*-Sid Vicious


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Myyyyyyyyyyyyy *Way*-Sid Vicious


Send Me On My *Way* - Rusted Root


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Send Me On My *Way* - Rusted Root



You *Send Me*-Sam Cooke


----------



## Rushski (Oct 27, 2008)

*Send Me* Somebody - Jon Butcher


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Send Me* Somebody - Jon Butcher



*Somebody* To Love-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Somebody* To Love-Jefferson Airplane



Love is a Battlefield..Pat Benatar..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Love is a Battlefield..Pat Benatar..



Burning In A *Field*-Kings In Disguise


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Burning In A *Field*-Kings In Disguise


*Burning *Bridges - Pink Floyd


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Burning *Bridges - Pink Floyd



*Burnin'* and Lootin'- Bob Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Burnin'* and Lootin'- Bob Marley



Something's *Burnin*g-The Nadas

An album I just so happen to have on my desk as I start to compile some end-of-year tunes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Something's *Burnin*g-The Nadas
> 
> An album I just so happen to have on my desk as I start to compile some end-of-year tunes.


*Something *I Can Never Have - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Something *I Can Never Have - Nine Inch Nails



I Don't Believe You (She Acts Like We *Never Have* Met)-Dylan


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Don't Believe You (She Acts Like We *Never Have* Met)-Dylan


Don't *Believe *the Hype - Public Enemy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 28, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Don't *Believe *the Hype - Public Enemy



*Don't* Stop Believing-Journey


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Don't* Stop Believing-Journey



That one puts you in the penalty box, lol.

What a fool *believes*- Doobies


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What a fool *believes*- Doobies



About A *Fool *- STP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 28, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> About A *Fool *- STP



Ship Of *Fool*s-Elvis Costello (covering the Dead)


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ship Of *Fool*s-Elvis Costello (covering the Dead)


 
*Fool* on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Fool* on the Hill - The Beatles



Vinegar *Hill*-Black 47


----------



## Rushski (Oct 29, 2008)

One Tree *Hill *- U2


----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)

*Tie a Yellow Ribbon 'Round the Old Oak Tree*


Tony Orlando & Dawn


woohoo break out the Riunite & ice!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yellow Submarine -------Beatles


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yellow Submarine -------Beatles


*Yellow* Sun - The Raconteurs


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

SUN - shine of your Love --Cream


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> SUN - shine of your Love --Cream


Wake the *Sun* - The Matches


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Wake the *Sun* - The Matches



*Wake the* Dead - Motorhead


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Wake the* Dead - Motorhead


*Wake *Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Wake *Me Up When September Ends - Green Day




*Wake Me Up *Before You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Wake Me Up *Before You Go-Go - Wham!



*Go* Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Go* Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac




Make *Your Own Way *- Cinderella


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Make *Your Own Way *- Cinderella



With *Your* Love - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Make *Your Own Way *- Cinderella




*Make Your Own* Kind Of Music-Cass Elliott


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Make Your Own* Kind Of Music-Cass Elliott



Go *your *own way- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Go *your *own way- Fleetwood Mac





Make *Your Own Way *- Cinderella


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Make *Your Own Way *- Cinderella



*Your Own* Worst Enemy-They Might Be Giants


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Your Own* Worst Enemy-They Might Be Giants


*Enemy* - VAST


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Enemy* - VAST



*Enemy* Fire-Ryan Adams


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Enemy* Fire-Ryan Adams



Fire...Busta Rhymes


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fire...Busta Rhymes


House Of *Fire *- Alice Cooper


----------



## Rushski (Oct 30, 2008)

Burning Down the *House* - Talking Heads


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 30, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Burning Down the *House* - Talking Heads



*Down* On Me-Big Brother & The Holding Company


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Down* On Me-Big Brother & The Holding Company


Don't Let the Man Get You *Down *- Fatboy Slim


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 30, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Don't Let the Man Get You *Down *- Fatboy Slim



Son Of A Preacher *Man*-Dusty Springfield


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Son Of A Preacher *Man*-Dusty Springfield



Find me *a preacher*- Trace Adkins


----------



## Rushski (Oct 30, 2008)

*Preacher*'s daughter - The Refreshments


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 30, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Preacher*'s daughter - The Refreshments



Papa Don't *Preach*-Madonna

*ducking and running....*


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 31, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Papa Don't *Preach*-Madonna
> 
> *ducking and running....*


Practice What You *Preach - *Barry White


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Practice What You *Preach - *Barry White



Say Hey (I Love *You*)-Michael Franti & Spearhead

this week's find of the week!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Say Hey (I Love *You*)-Michael Franti & Spearhead
> 
> this week's find of the week!!


*I*'ve Got A Dark Alley And A Bad Idea That *Say*s *You *Should Shut *You*r Mouth (Summer Song) - Fall Out Boy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *I*'ve Got A Dark Alley And A Bad Idea That *Say*s *You *Should Shut *You*r Mouth (Summer Song) - Fall Out Boy



Bust *A* Move......Young MC


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bust *A* Move......Young MC


I Like to *Move *It - Reel 2 Real


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I Like to *Move *It - Reel 2 Real



*It* Had to Be You..Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> *It* Had to Be You..Harry Connick Jr.


Can *You *Rock It Like This - Run Dmc


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Can *You *Rock It Like This - Run Dmc



Without You--Hinder


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Without You--Hinder


Games *Without *Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Rushski (Nov 6, 2008)

Stop This *Game* - Cheap Trick


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Stop This *Game* - Cheap Trick



Change the Game...The Game/Mary J Blige


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Change the Game...The Game/Mary J Blige




Cool *Change* - Little River Band


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Cool *Change* - Little River Band



The Cool, Cool River  ------   Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> The Cool, Cool River  ------   Simon And Garfunkel



*Kool*er than Jesus- My life w/ the TKK


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Kool*er than Jesus- My life w/ the TKK



*Jesus* Shaves-The Roches


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Jesus* Shaves-The Roches



Jesus Walks...Kanye West


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jesus Walks...Kanye West



*Jesus* is just alright- Doobies


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Jesus* is just alright- Doobies


Wooden *Jesus *- Temple of the Dog


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Wooden *Jesus *- Temple of the Dog



Jesus Take The Wheel----some chick who won american idol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Jesus Take The Wheel----some chick who won american idol



The Wheels on the Bus go round and round..Barney


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Wheels on the Bus go round and round..Barney



Round and Round----Rat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Round and Round----Rat



You Spin Me Right Round..Boy George


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You Spin Me Right Round..Boy George


Actually that was a "band" called Dead or Alive


[SIZE=-1]Jump A*round* - House of Pain[/SIZE]


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Actually that was a "band" called Dead or Alive
> 
> 
> [SIZE=-1]Jump A*round* - House of Pain[/SIZE]



Jump---VH


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Jump---VH


 The Big *Jump* - The Chemical Brothers


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The Big *Jump* - The Chemical Brothers


 
Juke Joint* Jump* - Elvin Bishop


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Juke Joint* Jump* - Elvin Bishop



*Jump* Into The Fire-Harry Nilsson


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Juke Joint* Jump* - Elvin Bishop



*JUKE* Box Saturday Night---Glenn Miller


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *JUKE* Box Saturday Night---Glenn Miller



Hadda be playing on the *jukebox*- Rage against the machine


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hadda be playing on the *jukebox*- Rage against the machine



Prop me up against the jukebox---kentucky headhunters


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Prop me up against the jukebox---kentucky headhunters


*Prop*hets of Rage - Public Enemy


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Prop*hets of Rage - Public Enemy



The Rage---Judas Priest


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> The Rage---Judas Priest


*Rage *- Blues Traveler


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Rage *- Blues Traveler



*Rag*ing sea- Steve Winwood


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Rag*ing sea- Steve Winwood



The *Sea* Refuses No River-Pete Townshend


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Sea* Refuses No River-Pete Townshend


*Sea*side Tony - 7 Minds

http://www.presscommradio.com/grockradio/audio/7_MINDS_SEASIDE_TONY_LIVE.mp3

GSS, you'll love this one


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Sea*side Tony - 7 Minds
> 
> http://www.presscommradio.com/grockradio/audio/7_MINDS_SEASIDE_TONY_LIVE.mp3
> 
> GSS, you'll love this one



Down by the *Seaside*----Led Zepplin


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Down by the *Seaside*----Led Zepplin


*Seaside *Rendezvous - Queen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Seaside *Rendezvous - Queen



With God on Our *Side*-Bob Dylan


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> With God on Our *Side*-Bob Dylan




*God *Of Thunder - KISS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *God *Of Thunder - KISS



My *God*-Jethro Tull


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My *God*-Jethro Tull



*God*zilla----BOC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *God*zilla----BOC



*God* Bless The Child-Blood, Sweat & Tears....covering Billie Holiday


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *God* Bless The Child-Blood, Sweat & Tears....covering Billie Holiday



*God Bless * America----Frank Zappa


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *God Bless * America----Frank Zappa


You're a *God* - Vertical Horizon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> You're a *God* - Vertical Horizon



*God* Only Knows-Beach Boys


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *God* Only Knows-Beach Boys


 
*Only *You *Know* and I *Know* - Dave Mason


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Only *You *Know* and I *Know* - Dave Mason



*Know* Your Rights-The Clash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Know* Your Rights-The Clash



Fight for *your right*- Beasties


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fight for *your right*- Beasties


 
Truth and *Right*s - Thievery Corporation


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Truth and *Right*s - Thievery Corporation



The *Right* Profile-The Clash


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Right* Profile-The Clash



The* Right* Stuff,,New Kids on the Block


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The* Right* Stuff,,New Kids on the Block


 
Road of *the* *Right*eous - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Road of *the* *Right*eous - Dropkick Murphys



King of the *Road*---Glenn Miller


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> King of the *Road*---Glenn Miller



Joppa *Road*-Ween


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Joppa *Road*-Ween



*Road* to Hell---Iron Maiden


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Road* to Hell---Iron Maiden


Allison *Road *- Gin Blossoms


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Allison *Road *- Gin Blossoms


 
*Allison* Smith - Nirvana


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Allison* Smith - Nirvana



You're a Lucky Fellow, MR. *Smith*---Frank Sinatra


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> You're a Lucky Fellow, MR. *Smith*---Frank Sinatra


*Lucky *Star - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Lucky *Star - Goo Goo Dolls



*Lucky* You-Heather Eatman


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Lucky* You-Heather Eatman



*You*---Buckcherry


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *You*---Buckcherry



*With You*...Chris Brown


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> *With You*...Chris Brown



*With*out *You*-Harry Nilsson


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *With*out *You*-Harry Nilsson



With Or Without You... U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> With Or Without You... U2



*Without* Love-Nick Lowe


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Without* Love-Nick Lowe


King *Without *a Crown - Matisyahu


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> King *Without *a Crown - Matisyahu



*King* Heroin---James Brown


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *King* Heroin---James Brown


It's Good To Be *King *- Tom Petty


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> It's Good To Be *King *- Tom Petty



Let the *Good* Times Roll...The Cars


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Let the *Good* Times Roll...The Cars



*Roll* with it---Steve Miller Band


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Roll* with it---Steve Miller Band



Steve Winwood?


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steve Winwood?



http://www.lyricstime.com/the-steve-miller-band-roll-with-it-lyrics.html

Maybe Winwood too---dunno


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Roll* with it---Steve Miller Band



Rock and *Roll* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Devil *With* A Blue Dress On-Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Lyrics



Tangled Up in *Blue*...Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Rock and *Roll* - Led Zeppelin



*Roll* Of The Dice-Bruce Springsteen

my bad on the previous one, Steeze....somehow I missed a bunch of responses to the thread before I replied

*shrug*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Roll* Of The Dice-Bruce Springsteen
> 
> my bad on the previous one, Steeze....somehow I missed a bunch of responses to the thread before I replied
> 
> *shrug*



*Roll*out...Ludacris


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> *Roll*out...Ludacris


She *Roll *Me Up - Rusted Root


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> She *Roll *Me Up - Rusted Root



Let's *Roll*-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let's *Roll*-Neil Young



*Let* her cry- Hootie & the blowfish


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Let* her cry- Hootie & the blowfish



*Let* It Grow-Clapton


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Let* It Grow-Clapton


*Let*'s Go Get Stoned - Sublime


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Let*'s Go Get Stoned - Sublime



*Let* it all *go*- Mark Knopfler


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Let* it all *go*- Mark Knopfler


*Let *Her & *Let Go *- Blues Traveler


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Let *Her & *Let Go *- Blues Traveler



*Let*'s Go Crazy-Prince & The Revolution


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Let*'s Go Crazy-Prince & The Revolution


Shine on You *Crazy *Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Shine on You *Crazy *Diamond - Pink Floyd



Sun is *shin*ing- B. Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sun is *shin*ing- B. Marley



Let It *Shine*-Stills-Young Band


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let It *Shine*-Stills-Young Band



*SHINE*--Average White Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 11, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *SHINE*--Average White Band



*Shin*y Happy People-R.E.M.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Shin*y Happy People-R.E.M.


*Happy *Day Mama - Better Than Ezra


----------



## Rushski (Nov 11, 2008)

*Mama* Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Mama* Kin - Aerosmith


Look *Mama* - Howard Jones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Look *Mama* - Howard Jones



*Look* Out For My Love-Neil Young


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Look* Out For My Love-Neil Young


Don't *Look *Back in Anger - Oasis


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Don't *Look *Back in Anger - Oasis



*Don't Look Back*-Van Morrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Don't Look Back*-Van Morrison



*Don't Look Back*-Boston


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Don't Look Back*-Boston



*Don't look back*- Fine young Cannibals


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Don't look back*- Fine young Cannibals



*Don't look back*--Papa Roach


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Don't look back*--Papa Roach


*Look* Here - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Look* Here - The Clash



You Can *Look* (But You Better Not Touch)-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Can *Look* (But You Better Not Touch)-Bruce Springsteen


I Bet *You Look *Good On The Dancefloor - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I Bet *You Look *Good On The Dancefloor - Arctic Monkeys



The goodbye *look*--Steely Dan


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> The goodbye *look*--Steely Dan


*Look* Away - Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Look* Away - Hootie & the Blowfish



I *Look*ed *Away*-Derek And The Dominos


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Look*ed *Away*-Derek And The Dominos



*Look* alive--Incubus


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Look* alive--Incubus


*Look*ing Down the Barrel of a Gun - Beastie Boys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Look*ing Down the Barrel of a Gun - Beastie Boys



Send lawyers, *gun*s and money- Warren Zevon


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Send lawyers, *gun*s and money- Warren Zevon



*Lawyers *in love---Jackson Browne


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Lawyers *in love---Jackson Browne


Our *Lawyer* Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So We Wouldn't Get Sued - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Our *Lawyer* Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So We Wouldn't Get Sued - Fall Out Boy



*Sue* Me *Sue*-Joe Ely


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sue* Me *Sue*-Joe Ely


Shake Me - Cinderella


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Shake Me - Cinderella



Milk*shake*...Kelis


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Milk*shake*...Kelis


Atom Heart Mother: Father's Shout/Breast *Milk*y/Mother Fore/Funky Dung - Pink Floyd


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Atom Heart Mother: Father's Shout/Breast *Milk*y/Mother Fore/Funky Dung - Pink Floyd



Play that *Funky* Music White Boy...Wild Cherry


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Play that *Funky* Music White Boy...Wild Cherry


*Funky *Cold Medina - Tone-Loc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Funky *Cold Medina - Tone-Loc



*Cold* as Ice....Foreigner


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> *Cold* as Ice....Foreigner


*Cold *Lampin' With Flavor - Public Enemy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Cold *Lampin' With Flavor - Public Enemy



Selfless, *Cold*, And Composed-Ben Folds Five


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Selfless, *Cold*, And Composed-Ben Folds Five



*Cold* as ice--Foreigner


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Shake Me - Cinderella



Arena rock----love it


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> *Cold* as Ice....Foreigner



My bad GSS didn't look back--peace


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Cold* as ice--Foreigner



Skating Away On The Thin *Ice* Of The New Day-Jethro Tull  

hey, hey, hey.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Skating Away On The Thin *Ice* Of The New Day-Jethro Tull
> 
> hey, hey, hey.....



*Thin*k it over---Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Thin*k it over---Led Zeppelin



*Over* The Hills And Far Away-Led Zeppelin


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Over* The Hills And Far Away-Led Zeppelin



*Far Away*--Scorpions


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Far Away*--Scorpions


So *Far Away* - Dire Straits


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> So *Far Away* - Dire Straits



*Away*---Breaking Bnjamin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Away*---Breaking Bnjamin



Let me sing your blues *away*- G. Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Away*---Breaking Bnjamin



Just Go *Away*-Blondie


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just Go *Away*-Blondie


Come Sail *Away *- Styx


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Come Sail *Away *- Styx



*Sail* Away--Badfinger


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Sail* Away--Badfinger


*Sail Away* - David Gray


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Sail Away* - David Gray



Through My *Sail*s-Neil Young


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Through My *Sail*s-Neil Young


 
*Sail*in' Shoes - Robert Palmer


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Sail*in' Shoes - Robert Palmer


*Sailin'* On - No Doubt


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Sail*in' Shoes - Robert Palmer



Boogie *Shoes*---KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Sailin'* On - No Doubt


 
Bring it *on* Home - Led Zep


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Bring it *on* Home - Led Zep


*Bring *The Boys Back *Home *- Pink Floyd


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Bring *The Boys Back *Home *- Pink Floyd



Beat *the* Meatles---The Black Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Beat *the* Meatles---The Black Beatles



*Beat* On The Brat-Ramones


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Beat* On The Brat-Ramones



*Beat*in the odds---Molley Hatchet


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Beat*in the odds---Molley Hatchet



*Odd*fellows Local 15-R.E.M.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Beat*in the odds---Molley Hatchet


Where´s The *Beat* - Newcleus


----------



## Euler (Nov 13, 2008)

*Beat* it on Down the Line - Grateful Dead


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Euler said:


> *Beat* it on Down the Line - Grateful Dead


Hard to *Beat *- Hard-Fi


----------



## Euler (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hard to *Beat *- Hard-Fi



A *Hard* Rain's a Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Euler said:


> A *Hard* Rain's a Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


*Rain *- Rusted Root


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

Euler said:


> A *Hard* Rain's a Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan



The *Hard* Way-Owsley


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Rain *- Rusted Root





Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Hard* Way-Owsley


A *Hard Rain*'s A-Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> A *Hard Rain*'s A-Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan



*Fall* On Me-R.E.M.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fall* On Me-R.E.M.


Free *Falli*n' - Tom Petty


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Fall* On Me-R.E.M.



Lay down beside *me*- Allison Krauss


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lay down beside *me*- Allison Krauss



Someone To *Lay Down Beside Me*-Linda Ronstadt


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Someone To *Lay Down Beside Me*-Linda Ronstadt


You Can't Bring *Me Down *- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> You Can't Bring *Me Down *- Suicidal Tendencies



Don't Let It *Bring* You *Down*-Neil Young


----------



## Euler (Nov 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Don't Let It *Bring* You *Down*-Neil Young



*Don't Let* the Sun go *Down* on Me - Elton John


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Euler said:


> *Don't Let* the Sun go *Down* on Me - Elton John


*Don't* *Let the* Man Get You *Down* - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Don't* *Let the* Man Get You *Down* - Fatboy Slim



Waiting For *The Man*-Velvet Underground


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Waiting For *The Man*-Velvet Underground


*Waiting for the* Big One - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Waiting for the* Big One - Peter Gabriel



*The waiting* game- Todd Rundgren


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *The waiting* game- Todd Rundgren


 
*Waiting* for the Sun - The Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Waiting* for the Sun - The Doors



Don't Steal Our *Sun*-The Thrills


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Don't Steal Our *Sun*-The Thrills



*Steal*in'----Janis Joplin


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 14, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Steal*in'----Janis Joplin


 
Man of *Steel* - Meat Loaf


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Man of *Steel* - Meat Loaf


Black *Steel *In The Hour *Of *Chaos - Public Enemy


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Black *Steel *In The Hour *Of *Chaos - Public Enemy


 
*Black* Country Woman - Led Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Black *Steel *In The Hour *Of *Chaos - Public Enemy



In The Midnight *Hour*-Wilson Pickett


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> In The Midnight *Hour*-Wilson Pickett



After *Midnight*--Eric Clapton


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> After *Midnight*--Eric Clapton


*Midnight *To Stevens - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Midnight *To Stevens - The Clash



*Steven's* Last Night In Town-Ben Folds Five


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Steven's* Last Night In Town-Ben Folds Five



*Last Night *on Earth----U2
'


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Last Night *on Earth----U2
> '


Our *Last Night* - Better Than Ezra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Our *Last Night* - Better Than Ezra



Because The *Night*-Patti Smith


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Because The *Night*-Patti Smith


*Night *Songs - Cinderella


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Because The *Night*-Patti Smith



*Because*--Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Because*--Beatles



*Because* I Love You-Buddy Holly


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Because* I Love You-Buddy Holly



*Because* I'm a Girl---KISS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Because* I'm a Girl---KISS



The Kind Of *Girl* I Could Love-The Monkees


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Kind Of *Girl* I Could Love-The Monkees


*Girl*s - Beastie Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Girl*s - Beastie Boys



I Kissed A *Girl*-Jill Sobule


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Kissed A *Girl*-Jill Sobule



*Kiss* of Death---Black Sabbath


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Kiss* of Death---Black Sabbath



Stolen *Kiss*es-Scott Kempner


----------



## Rushski (Nov 18, 2008)

*Stolen* Car - Bruce Springsteen (and the E Street Band)


----------



## Euler (Nov 18, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Stolen* Car - Bruce Springsteen (and the E Street Band)



*Car* Wheels on a Gravel Road - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2008)

Euler said:


> *Car* Wheels on a Gravel Road - Lucinda Williams



*Road* To Nowhere-Talking Heads


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Road* To Nowhere-Talking Heads


Middle of *Nowhere *- Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Geoff (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Middle of *Nowhere *- Hot Hot Heat



Stuck in the *Middle* with You - Steal Wheel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Stuck in the *Middle* with You - Steal Wheel



*Stuck* In A Moment You Can't Get Out Of-U2


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stuck* In A Moment You Can't Get Out Of-U2


*Stuck* in Here - Filter


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Stuck* in Here - Filter


 
Right *Here*, Right Now - Jesus Jones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Right *Here*, Right Now - Jesus Jones



*Right Now*-Van Halen


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Right Now*-Van Halen



*Now* and Then--Smithereeens


----------



## ubskitech (Nov 20, 2008)

*ubskitech*



campgottagopee said:


> *Now* and Then--Smithereeens



Its *Now* or Never- Elvis Presley8)


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 20, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> Its *Now* or Never- Elvis Presley8)


 
What Is and What Should *Never* Be - Led Zep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> What Is and What Should *Never* Be - Led Zep



*What*'s The Frequency, Kenneth?-R.E.M.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *What*'s The Frequency, Kenneth?-R.E.M.



*Frequency*---Tantric


----------



## Euler (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to our *Frequency* - Parking Lot Pimp


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 21, 2008)

Euler said:


> Welcome to our *Frequency* - Parking Lot Pimp



*Our* House-Madness


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 21, 2008)

Euler said:


> Welcome to our *Frequency* - Parking Lot Pimp


 
*Welcome to* My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Welcome to* My Nightmare - Alice Cooper



*Welcome to* the Jungle---G n R


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 22, 2008)

Euler said:


> Welcome to our *Frequency* - Parking Lot Pimp


*Welcome* To My Party - Rusted Root


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Welcome* To My Party - Rusted Root



*Party *with the Animals---Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 23, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Party *with the Animals---Ozzy Osbourne



Rock And Roll *Party*-Iggy Pop


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rock And Roll *Party*-Iggy Pop



*Rock & Roll* Aint Noise Pollution----AC DC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 24, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Rock & Roll* Aint Noise Pollution----AC DC



*Noise* Complaint-Big D And The Kids Table


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Noise* Complaint-Big D And The Kids Table



*Noise*gate --- Anthrax


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 24, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Noise*gate --- Anthrax



Open Up The *Gate*s-Hamell On Trial


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Open Up The *Gate*s-Hamell On Trial



*The Gate*s of Hell---Black Sabbath


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *The Gate*s of Hell---Black Sabbath



*Hell*o Old Friend-Clapton


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Hell*o Old Friend-Clapton


She Has A Girl*friend* Now - Reel Big Fish


----------



## ubskitech (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ubskitech*



RootDKJ said:


> She Has A Girl*friend* Now - Reel Big Fish



I Got A New Girl *Now*- Honeymoon Suite:angry::angry:


----------



## Geoff (Nov 30, 2008)

ubskitech said:


> *I* Got A New Girl Now- Honeymoon Suite



I spent my last $10 (on birth control and beer) - Two Nice Girls


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 30, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I spent my last $10 (on birth control and beer) - Two Nice Girls


*Last *Cigarette - Dramarama


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 1, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Last *Cigarette - Dramarama



Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (That *Cigarette*)-Commander Cody And The Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (That *Cigarette*)-Commander Cody And The Lost Planet Airmen


Careful With *That *Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 1, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Careful With *That *Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd



Sharpening *Axe*s-Graham Parker


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sharpening *Axe*s-Graham Parker



*Sharp* Dressed Man---ZZ Top


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 1, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Sharp* Dressed Man---ZZ Top


 
*Dressed* to Kill - 10cc


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> *Dressed* to Kill - 10cc



Devil in a Blue *Dress*---Legion of Doom


----------



## Euler (Dec 1, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Devil in a Blue *Dress*---Legion of Doom



Me and the *Devil* Blues - Robert Johnson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 2, 2008)

Euler said:


> Me and the *Devil* Blues - Robert Johnson



Somebody Let The *Devil* Out-Popa Chubby


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Somebody Let The *Devil* Out-Popa Chubby


Runnin' With The *Devil *- Van Halen


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Runnin' With The *Devil *- Van Halen



*Runnin'* on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2008)

Euler said:


> *Runnin'* on Empty - Jackson Browne



Before They Make Me *Run*-Keith Richards & The X-pensive Winos


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Before They Make Me *Run*-Keith Richards & The X-pensive Winos


*Run*'s House - Run Dmc


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Run*'s House - Run Dmc



Disorder In The *House*-Warren Zevon


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Disorder In The *House*-Warren Zevon



*House * Burnin' Down---Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *House * Burnin' Down---Jimi Hendrix



*Burnin' Down* The *House*-Talking Heads


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

*House *Of Fire - Alice Cooper


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *House *Of Fire - Alice Cooper



*House* of the Rising Sun-----The Animals


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

*House *of Pain - Van Halen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *House *of Pain - Van Halen



Sweet *Pain*ted Lady-Elton John


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sweet *Pain*ted Lady-Elton John



*Sweet * Child O Mine---G N R


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Sweet * Child O Mine---G N R



*Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon



*Emotion*s in Motion----Billy Squire


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *Emotion*s in Motion----Billy Squire



I Second That *Emotion*-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Second That *Emotion*-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles



*That* Smell----Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 5, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *That* Smell----Lynyrd Skynyrd



Is *That* All There Is?-Peggy Lee


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Dec 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Is *That* All There Is?-Peggy Lee





*Is That All?* - U2


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Is That All?* - U2



*All* I Wanna Do is You----Bon Jovi


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 5, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *All* I Wanna Do is You----Bon Jovi



*All* The Young Dudes-Mott The Hoople


----------



## jct (Dec 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *All* The Young Dudes-Mott The Hoople


 
_*All*_ I Wanna Do - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 6, 2008)

jct said:


> _*All*_ I Wanna Do - Sheryl Crow



*All* Along The Watchtower-Dave Mason


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *All* Along The Watchtower-Dave Mason



*The* Kingdom of Hell----Ten Man Push


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *The* Kingdom of Hell----Ten Man Push



Riding With The *King*-BB King & Eric Clapton


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

It's Good to be *King* - Tom Petty


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

King Herod's Song - Jesus Christ Superstar OBC


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> King Herod's Song - Jesus Christ Superstar OBC


The Devil *Song* - Marcy Playground


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The Devil *Song* - Marcy Playground



Happy *Song*-Victor Wooten


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Happy *Song*-Victor Wooten



*So*mthing In Your Mouth--Nickelback


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> *So*mthing In Your Mouth--Nickelback


Dirty *Mouth* - Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Dirty *Mouth* - Hot Hot Heat



*Dirty* Work-Rolling Stones


----------



## Rushski (Dec 18, 2008)

*Working* Man - RUSH


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Rushski said:


> *Working* Man - RUSH


Julie's Been *Working *For The Drug Squad - The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Julie's Been *Working *For The Drug Squad - The Clash



Love Is The *Drug*-10cc


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Love Is The *Drug*-10cc


This Maniac's In *Love *With You - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> This Maniac's In *Love *With You - Alice Cooper



*This* Girl's *In Love With You*-Dione Warwick


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *This* Girl's *In Love With You*-Dione Warwick



C*heru*b R*o*ck---Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

Rock 'N' Rave - Benny Benassi.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> Rock 'N' Rave - Benny Benassi.



The Heart of Rock N Roll...Huey Lewis and the News..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Heart of Rock N Roll...Huey Lewis and the News..



*Heart Of* The City-Nick Lowe


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Heart Of* The City-Nick Lowe


Winter In My *Heart *- VAST :-D


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hazy Shade of *Winter* - She Wants Revenge


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 27, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> Hazy Shade of *Winter* - She Wants Revenge



The Future's So Bright, I Gotta Wear *Shade*s-Timbuk 3


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Future's So Bright, I Gotta Wear *Shade*s-Timbuk 3


*Future *Foe Scenarios - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Future *Foe Scenarios - Silversun Pickups



Bright *Future* In Sales-Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bright *Future* In Sales-Fountains Of Wayne


*Future *Reflections - MGMT


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> *Future *Reflections - MGMT



*Reflections* On Me-Golden Smog


----------



## happyjack (Jan 6, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Reflections On *Me*-Golden Smog



murder *me* rachael - the national


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rachael's Song - Vangelis


----------



## happyjack (Jan 6, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> Rachael's *Song* - Vangelis



the *song* is over - the who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 6, 2009)

happyjack said:


> the *song* is over - the who



Subway *Song*-Kelly Jones


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 6, 2009)

song remains the same - led zeppelin.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> song remains the same - led zeppelin.


*Song *Without A Name - VAST


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> *Song *Without A Name - VAST



The *Name* Game-Shirley Ellis


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Name* Game-Shirley Ellis


Different *Name*s for the Same Thing - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Different *Name*s for the Same Thing - Death Cab for Cutie



It's *Different* For Girls-Joe Jackson


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It's *Different* For Girls-Joe Jackson


A *Different *Drum - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> A *Different *Drum - Peter Gabriel



Bang The *Drum* All Day-Todd Rundgren


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bang The *Drum* All Day-Todd Rundgren




*Bang Bang* (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 23, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Bang Bang* (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra



I *Shot* the Sheriff - Bob Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I *Shot* the Sheriff - Bob Marley



Hit Me With Your Best *Shot*-Pat Benatar


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hit Me With Your Best *Shot*-Pat Benatar



*Hit Me with Your* Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Hit Me with Your* Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


The *Rhythm *Of The Heat - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The *Rhythm *Of The Heat - Peter Gabriel



*Heat of the* Day - Bob Marley


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Heat of the* Day - Bob Marley


Beautiful *Day *- U2


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Beautiful *Day *- U2



*Beautiful *Boy (Darling Boy) - John Lennon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 24, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Beautiful *Boy (Darling Boy) - John Lennon



Oh, *Darling*-The Beatles


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Oh, *Darling*-The Beatles


 
Hey *Darling* - The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Hey *Darling* - The Spencer Davis Group


Die, Die My *Darling - *Metallica


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Die, Die My *Darling - *Metallica



Live And Let *Die*-Wings


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Live And Let *Die*-Wings


 
*Liv*ing Loving Maid (She's Just a Woman) - Led Zep


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Liv*ing Loving Maid (She's Just a Woman) - Led Zep



Living La Vida Loca..Ricky Martin..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Living La Vida Loca..Ricky Martin..



*Living* In The Past-Jethro Tull


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Living *In* The Past-Jethro Tull



*In* the Colors - Ben Harper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 27, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> *In* the Colors - Ben Harper



Coat Of Many *Colors*-Dolly Parton


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Coat Of Many *Colors*-Dolly Parton


 
*Colour* My World - Chicago


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Colour* My World - Chicago



Whole Wide *World*-Wreckless Eric


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 28, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Whole Wide *World*-Wreckless Eric





If I Could Teach The *World *- Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> If I Could Teach The *World *- Bone Thugs N Harmony



*World* Without Tears-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

No More TEARS ---------- OZZY


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> No More TEARS ---------- OZZY





Ain't Wastin' Time *No **More *- Allman Brothers Band



oh, wait.....


----------



## campgottagopee (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Ain't Wastin' Time *No **More *- Allman Brothers Band
> 
> 
> 
> oh, wait.....



*In*-A-Gadda-Da-Vida....Iron Butterfly


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> *In*-A-Gadda-Da-Vida....Iron Butterfly



*In* The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning-Frank Sinatra


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *In* The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning-Frank Sinatra



24 hours to Live..MA$E featuring DMX


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 24 hours to Live..MA$E featuring DMX





*24 Hours* - Joy Division


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *24 Hours* - Joy Division



The Idle *Hours*-The Floating Men

Just happen to have the CD sitting on my desk. The band's record company went under so they're unloading their catalog at $2 a disc. Got a package with 4 discs in today's mail.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Idle *Hours*-The Floating Men





*The *Importance Of Being *Idle* - Oasis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *The *Importance Of Being *Idle* - Oasis



*Being* For The Benefit Of Mr Kite-The Beatles


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2009)

MR Fantasy -  Stevie Winwood


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> MR Fantasy -  Stevie Winwood




*Mr.* Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Mr.* Brightside - The Killers



*Mr.* Big Stuff-Jean Knight

early 70's fluff-funk....


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mr.* Big Stuff-Jean Knight
> ]




*Mr. *Crowley--Ozzy (Yeah, we be rockin)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2009)

MR Brownstone - GNR  --- Now we be really rockin !


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> MR Brownstone - GNR  --- Now we be really rockin !




*Mr. *Roboto - Styx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Mr. *Roboto - Styx



*Rob*ert Onion-Frank Black and The Catholics


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rob*ert Onion-Frank Black and The Catholics



Glass ONION - Beatles


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2009)

Paul said:


> Glass ONION - Beatles




Know Your *Onion* - The Shins


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Know Your *Onion* - The Shins



*Know Your* Rights-The Clash


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Know Your* Rights-The Clash



Yeah *Right*-Twisted Sister


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yeah *Right*-Twisted Sister



* Right Now-- Van Halen*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> * Right Now-- Van Halen*


*

You Were Right-Israel Nash Gripka

streams on http://www.myspace.com/israelgripka*


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 8, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You Were *Right*-Israel Nash Gripka



*You * Know Youre *Right*---Nirvana


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 8, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> *You * Know Youre *Right*---Nirvana





*You *May Be *Right* - Billy Joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *You *May Be *Right* - Billy Joel



*May You* Never-John Martyn, but popularized my Eric Clapton on "Slowhand"


----------



## HD333 (Jun 8, 2009)

What Would *You* Say - Dave Mathews Band


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2009)

WHAT'D  I SAY  -- Ray Charles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> WHAT'D  I SAY  -- Ray Charles



*Say* Hey (I Love You)-Michael Franti & Spearhead


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 9, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Say* Hey (I Love You)-Michael Franti & Spearhead





*I Love You* . . . Me Neither - Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## HD333 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Love *and Peace or Else - US


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 9, 2009)

HD333 said:


> *Love *and Peace or Else - U2


  (FIFU)



*Peace, Love, **and *Happines - G. Love & Special Sauce


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> (FIFU)
> 
> 
> 
> *Peace, Love, **and *Happines - G. Love & Special Sauce



*Peace And Love*-Neil Young, with Eddie Vedder


----------



## HD333 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Peace* on Earth - U2


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 10, 2009)

HD333 said:


> *Peace* on Earth - U2




Last Night *On Earth *- U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 10, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Last Night *On Earth *- U2



Steven's *Last Night* in Town-Ben Folds Five


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2009)

NIGHT moves -- Bob Seger


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> NIGHT moves -- Bob Seger



Still of the *Night*----Whitesnake





Dr Skimeister said:


> Steven's *Last Night* in Town-Ben Folds Five



Where do you come up with these bands??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 10, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Still of the *Night*----Whitesnake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I listen to and collect a *lot* of music.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 16, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Still of the *Night*----Whitesnake




Another *Night* - Real McCoy


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Another *Night* - Real McCoy



You Shook Me All *Night* Long---AC/DC


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2009)

LONG time comin ........ Crosby Still Nash etc   ....... Springsteen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> LONG time comin ........ Crosby Still Nash etc   ....... Springsteen



Slow Train *Comin'*-Bob Dylan


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Slow Train *Comin'*-Bob Dylan



*Slow* Boat - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Slow* Boat - Arlo Guthrie




Scallop *Boat* - Gwar


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Scallop *Boat* - Gwar



The *Boat* Family-The Roches


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Boat* Family-The Roches



*Family* of Man - Three Dog Night


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Family* of Man - Three Dog Night




Rocket *Man* - Elton John


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Rocket *Man* - Elton John



*Rocket* in My Pocket - Little Feat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Rocket* in My Pocket - Little Feat



*Rock* The Casbah-The Clash


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rock* The Casbah-The Clash



Rock Steady by Bad Company..I didn't know who sang that and had to look that up..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Rock Steady by Bad Company..I didn't know who sang that and had to look that up..



*Steady* Rain - Warren Zevon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Steady* Rain - Warren Zevon



Fire and *Rain*- JT


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fire and *Rain*- JT



*Fire* It Up - Black Label Society


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Fire* It Up - Black Label Society



Pulled *Up*-Talking Heads


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Pulled *Up*-Talking Heads



*Pulling *Teeth - Green Day


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> *Pulling *Teeth - Green Day



Feeling Gravitys *Pull*-R.E.M.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Feeling Gravitys *Pull*-R.E.M.



Feeling on your Booty...R. Kelly


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Feeling on your Booty...R. Kelly



Do You *Feel* Like We Do - Peter Frampton


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Do You *Feel* Like We Do - Peter Frampton



Come on* Feel* the Noise by Quiet Riot..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Come on* Feel* the Noise by Quiet Riot..





*The *Way You Make Me *Feel *- Michael Jackson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *The *Way You Make Me *Feel *- Michael Jackson



I *Feel* A Drunk Coming On-Terry Anderson And The Olympic Ass-Kicking Team


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Feel* A Drunk Coming On-Terry Anderson And The Olympic Ass-Kicking Team



*I* Stay Away---Alice In Chains


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 25, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> *I* Stay Away---Alice In Chains





*Stay *(Far*away*, So Close!) - U2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *Stay *(Far*away*, So Close!) - U2



*So Far Away*-Dire Straits


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *So Far Away*-Dire Straits


Over the Hills and *Far Away* - Led Zepplin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Over the Hills and *Far Away* - Led Zepplin



*Far away*- Nickelback


----------



## ctenidae (May 25, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Far away*- Nickelback



Away in a Manger- William Kirkpatrick

/bump
//you know, for stoke


----------



## Rushski (May 26, 2010)

*Away* From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2010)

Walk  AWAY-- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## powpig2002 (May 26, 2010)

walk this way - aerosmith


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2010)

WALK away ( totally differant song )  Joe Walsh


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> *WALK* away ( totally differant song )  Joe Walsh


Walk This Way - Run DMC


----------



## powpig2002 (May 26, 2010)

i WALK  the line   johnny cash


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i WALK  the *line   *johnny cash


Somewhere Along The Line - Billy Joel


----------



## SkiDork (May 27, 2010)

All Down The Line - Rolling Stones


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> All *Down *The Line - Rolling Stones


Turn Your Lights Down Low - Bob Marley


----------



## SkiDork (May 27, 2010)

Turn Turn Turn - The Byrds


----------



## 4aprice (May 27, 2010)

Turn up the Radio - Autograph

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SkiDork (May 27, 2010)

Radio Waves - Roger Waters solo


----------



## powpig2002 (May 27, 2010)

video killed the RADIO star-bungles


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2010)

Spirit of  RADIO ----------Rush


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 27, 2010)

Radio, Radio - Elvis Costello

(Ever seen the infamous SNL appearance?  http://videosift.com/video/Elvis-Costello-Radio-Radio-SNL)


----------



## powpig2002 (May 27, 2010)

mexican radio - oingo boingo


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 27, 2010)

"On the Radio" - Donna Summer


----------



## 4aprice (May 27, 2010)

On the Border - Al Stewart

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## powpig2002 (May 27, 2010)

ON top of old smokey - burle ives


----------



## 4aprice (May 28, 2010)

Top of the Pops - Smithereens

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 28, 2010)

*Pop Music...*

Real Life


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 28, 2010)

Real Love - Mary J. Blige


----------



## powpig2002 (May 28, 2010)

love stinks - j geils band


----------



## 4aprice (May 28, 2010)

Stink Foot - Frank Zappa

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 28, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Stink Foot - Frank Zappa



Footloose - Kenny Loggins


----------



## powpig2002 (May 29, 2010)

one foot in the grave - eric idle


----------



## ubskitech (May 29, 2010)

> one foot in the grave - eric idle



Grave Digger- Dave Matthews


----------



## powpig2002 (May 29, 2010)

gold digger - kanye west


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2010)

GOLD Dust woman -- Stevie Nicks


----------



## Terry (May 30, 2010)

Rock and roll *woman*  Buffalo Springfield


----------



## powpig2002 (May 31, 2010)

we will rock you - queen


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 31, 2010)

Rock with you - Michael Jackson


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 31, 2010)

Rock Steady - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Terry (May 31, 2010)

Golden age of *rock* and roll - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 31, 2010)

rocK n' roll ain't noize pollution ---AC/DC


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 1, 2010)

rock and roll high school - the ramones


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 1, 2010)

schools out for summer - Alice Cooper


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 1, 2010)

High School Never Ends -  Bowling for Soup


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 1, 2010)

*Never say Never...*

The Fray


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2010)

What'D'I   SAY --Ray Charles


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 1, 2010)

Say Hey (I Love You)  Michael Franti and Spearhead


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 1, 2010)

HELLO..I love You..The Doors


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2010)

LOVE hurts ----------Nazareth


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 1, 2010)

Hurts So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Luvin -- the Young Rascals


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 1, 2010)

*Luvin' You..*

(The late , GREAT)  Minnie Ripperton


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Luvin, Touchin, Squeezin,-----  Journey


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 1, 2010)

gimme some luvin- spencer davis group


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Gimme Shelter -- the  Stones


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 2, 2010)

song for shelter - fatboy slim


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

The 59th St bridge SONG ( feelin Grooovy) ------------------  Simon & Garfunckle


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 2, 2010)

BRIDGE over troubled water - also S&G


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 2, 2010)

*This Song is Over*

THE WHO...Who's Next 1971


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 2, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> THE WHO...Who's Next 1971



its "THE" Song Is Over...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> its "THE" Song Is Over...



: - )  Thank you for the clarification.


"It's Not OVER"  - Daughtry


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 2, 2010)

*typo...*



Groundskeeper Willie said:


> THE WHO...Who's Next 1971



my bad....ESPECIALLY for such a long standing Who fan..


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 2, 2010)

*Over...*



WakeboardMom said:


> : - )  Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> 
> "It's Not OVER"  - Daughtry



...........................................................Under , Sideways Down...The yardbirds


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...........................................................Under , Sideways Down...The yardbirds



What am I missing?  I thought you were supposed to take a word that was in the other song title...

"Over" = "Under" or "Down?"  Just looking for clarification...I'm blonde, ya know...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 2, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> : - )  Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> 
> "It's Not OVER"  - Daughtry



It's All Over Now, Baby Blue


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 2, 2010)

*baby Blue*

...Badfinger


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet BABY  James -- James Taylor


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 2, 2010)

How SWEET it is ( to be loved by you) Marvin Gaye ....1965?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 2, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> How SWEET it is ( to be loved by you) Marvin Gaye ....1965?



Sweet Leaf


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

SWEET child o' mine  ( a real fav)  ------- GNR


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 2, 2010)

*God Bless the CHILD...*

Billie Holiday......Blood Sweat and Tears..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Love CHILD  -------------- the Supremes


----------



## Terry (Jun 2, 2010)

Who do you *love* George Thorogood


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 2, 2010)

*...I Do...*

(the inimitable) J Geils Band


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sweet BABY  James -- James Taylor



One of my favorite lines ever:  "Now the first of December was covered with snow 
And so was the turnpike from Stockbridge to Boston"



Warp Daddy said:


> SWEET child o' mine  ( a real fav)  ------- GNR



Yup.  More good lyrics.  
"Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place 
Where as a child I'd hide 
And pray for the thunder 
And the rain 
To quietly pass me by"



Warp Daddy said:


> Love CHILD  -------------- the Supremes



And then there's Motown. : - )  Gave my albums to my kid...he's into framing album covers.  My Supreme's covers deserve frames.  They're pre-diana-ross-and-the-supremes.  



Groundskeeper Willie said:


> (the inimitable) J Geils Band



LOL...how old are you?  Do you remember when they were a local band?  "I Do."  

Love Me Do.  The "inimitable" Beatles


----------



## Terry (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't you hear *me* - Blend


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 3, 2010)

I Can't Turn You Loose - Otis Redding


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2010)

YOU CAN"T  touch this --------- MC Hammer     ( double points ) Luv the damn pants  too


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> YOU CAN"T  touch this --------- MC Hammer     ( double points ) Luv the damn pants  too



Touch of Grey


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 3, 2010)

*Blue , Red &*

...Grey      The Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 3, 2010)

grey - the love kills theory ( google it )


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 3, 2010)

*Gray Seal*

Elton John 1973


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 3, 2010)

*Brainstorm, Lovin' Is Really My Game*

I can't catch no man
Hangin' out at a discotheque
But I believe in the boogie
Oh, but the boogie don't believe in me

Well, I got my way of groovin'
Sittin' down right in my seat
I get soul satisfaction
Yeah, without jumpin' up and down on my feet

Whoa...ho...disco guy
You'll be sorry if you pass me by
I've got what you need
Boy, I wouldn't tell you no lie

Why not give me a chance
I swear I could prove it
That don't mean I can't move it
And it's close to perfection
I just use it in another direction, yeah

Ooh...ooh...yeah

I can't catch no thrill
Though the music they're playin' makes me feel
When all is said and done
Well, now, I know what it's all about

Well, hey, come along with me
If you do I will guarantee
I'm gonna give you my love
And the way it's gonna make you shout, shout, shout, boy

Disco guy
You'll be sorry if you pass me by
I've got what you need
And boy, I wouldn't tell you no lie

Why not give me a chance
I swear I could prove it
That don't mean I can't move it
And it's close to perfection
I just use it in another direction

I can't catch no man
Hangin' out at a discotheque
But I believe in the boogie
Oh, but lovin' is really my game
Well, lovin' is really my game
Well, lovin' is really my game
Well, lovin' is really my game
Try me, baby, yeah
And I will make you see, yeah
I-I got lovin', yeah
I-I got lovin', yeah
I'm gonna love you right, yes, I will
Every day and every night, yeah
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...oh...oh...oh...
Try me, baby, yeah
Try me, baby, yeah
¡®Cause I got it, yeah
I've got love, yeah
And I got good kissin', yeah
And I got good squeezin', yeah
Try me, baby, alright
Love me, baby, alright
Try me, baby, yeah
I got love
Come on and give it to me
And I will love you right, yes, I will
Every day and every night, yeah
And then you'll see that lovin' is really my game, whoa
Lovin' is really my game, whoa
Lovin' is really my game, yeah
Lovin' is really my game
I wanna make you feel good all over
Oh...oh...and-and then you will see
Lovin' is really my game, yeah
It's my game, it's my game, it's my game
Lovin' is my game, it's a game, yeah


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 3, 2010)

*.....?..............*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> I can't catch no man
> Hangin' out at a discotheque
> But I believe in the boogie
> Oh, but the boogie don't believe in me
> ...


.........................................


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> .........................................



Under My Thumb


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 3, 2010)

*......Myyyyyyyyyy , Wayyyyyy...*



Black Phantom said:


> Under My Thumb



The Chairman of the Board


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> My Way



MY WAR!!!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 3, 2010)

*War!*

( what is it good for)  Edwin Starr


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2010)

Civil War   - Guns & Roses


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 3, 2010)

*Warchild*

J Tull


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

Children of the Grave


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 4, 2010)

teach your children - csny


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> teach your children - csny




Lord Protect My *Child*-Robert Zimmerman


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

My Sweet Lord -- George Harrison 

welcome back  Doc Skimeister  our  AZ fount of all musical knowledge


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 4, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> My Sweet Lord -- George Harrison
> 
> welcome back  Doc Skimeister  our  AZ fount of all musical knowledge



Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*Alabama*

Neil Percival Young


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 4, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Sweet Home Alabama




Alabama Song (Whiskey Bar)  -  the Doors


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*Whiskey Man*

.Molly Hatchet.....(AND The Who!)


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 4, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> .Molly Hatchet.....(AND The Who!)



Man In the Hills  

Burning Spear


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*IN THE  Evening*

Mr J Page and Co


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

IN A  Gadda Vida -- Iron Butterfly


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 4, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> IN A  Gadda Vida -- Iron Butterfly



Man In A Box


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*...it's just a ..*

Box of Rain


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 4, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Box of Rain



Carnival of Sorts


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Carnival of Sorts



Life Is A *Carnival*-The Band


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*What it IS..*

( the guitar wonder of the wurld) Mark Knopfler


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 4, 2010)

What's My Name :evil:

Snoop


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*m'm'm'm'm'My G'g'g'generation*

The Bloody 'Who


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 4, 2010)

My Sharona - The Knack

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 4, 2010)

My Name Is


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> My Name Is



All In The *Name* Of Love-Willy DeVille


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*.IN Dreams*

the inimitable...Roy Orbison


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 4, 2010)

*and JUST to make it a lil tougher*

..........#9 DREAMS........J Lennon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Love Potion #9  --   the Coasters


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 4, 2010)

in the name of love- u2


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 5, 2010)

what's your name - lenerd skinerd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> what's your name - lenerd skinerd



*What's* He Building?-Tom Waits


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 5, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *What's* He Building?-Tom Waits



He's Gone

GD


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 5, 2010)

already gone - kelly clarkson


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 5, 2010)

*Love is Gone*

Ian Gomm


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 5, 2010)

*...Gone , Daddy Gone*

trivia question...NO peeking...who wrote it?..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 5, 2010)

A Love Supreme - John Coltrane


----------



## Terry (Jun 5, 2010)

*Already gone* - Eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2010)

Terry said:


> *Already gone* - Eagles



*Gone, Gone, Gone* (Done Moved On)-Alison Krause & Robert Plant


----------



## Terry (Jun 6, 2010)

When shes *gone* shes *gone*  - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 6, 2010)

when i'm gone - three doors down


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 6, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> when i'm gone - three doors down



He's Gone

GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 6, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> He's Gone
> 
> GD



S*he's Gone*-Hall and Oates


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 6, 2010)

Gone, Gone Gone - Bad Co.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 6, 2010)

Gone Too Soon - Michael Jackson


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 7, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Gone Too Soon - Michael Jackson



How Soon Is Now?

The Smiths


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 7, 2010)

*GO Now...*

.(oldddd)  Moody Blues


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2010)

ALL right NOW--Free


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> ALL right NOW--Free



*Right* Between The Eyes-Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 7, 2010)

*These Eyes*

The Guess Who


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 7, 2010)

Eyes of the World


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 7, 2010)

*world turning*

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Fleetwood Mac



Rockin' in the Free *World*-Neil Young


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 7, 2010)

*Freeeeeee, Me*

Roger daltrey


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 7, 2010)

The Real Me :uzi:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 7, 2010)

*Me Myself I*

Joan Armatrading ( God , I miss college days as a DJ)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Joan Armatrading ( God , I miss college days as a DJ)



*Me* And Julio Down By The School Yard-Paul Simon


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 7, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Me* And Julio Down By The School Yard-Paul Simon



School Days - Good Rats

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Long Misty days*

Robin Trower


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 8, 2010)

Misty Mountain Hop


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*danny and the Juniors*

..........At the Hop


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 8, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ..........At the Hop



Bark At The Moon


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*of course.....*



Black Phantom said:


> Bark At The Moon



Dark  Side of the MOON


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Dark  Side of the MOON



The *Moon* Just Turned Blue-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Moon* Just Turned Blue-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band




Just Like A Woman-  Bob Dylan


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Like A*

.Rolling Stone..............


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 8, 2010)

Stone Free


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*stone(d) Me*

V Morrison


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't Stop me now - Queen

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*The Pretenders..*

Stop Your Sobbing:--(


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 8, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Stop Your Sobbing:--(



Your No Good :flame:

V H


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*You're No Good*

LR;-)


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*You're So Vain*

Carly Simon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Carly Simon



Train In *Vain*-The Clash


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*take the "A" Train*

Duke Ellingtonuke:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 8, 2010)

Take It Or Leave It  :flame:

Dick Dale


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Martha davis ( and the Motels )*

Take the L


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

TAKE it to the limit -- the Eagles


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*take me in Your Arms*

Doobie Bros


----------



## Terry (Jun 8, 2010)

Can't you hear *me* - Blend


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*The Real ME*

The Who...Quadrophenia 1973


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

Stand  By ME -- Ben E King


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Sly and the Family Stone*

Stand!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*BE My Little baby*

................The Ronettes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

MY Sharona - The Knack


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*..............MY Little Town*

Simon & Garfunkel:argue:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

Funky TOWN -- Lipps Inc


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Dirty Old TOWN.....*

The Pogues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> The Pogues



Down*town* Train-Tom Waits


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

Rock n' Roll TRAIN -- AC/DC


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 8, 2010)

run away train - soul asylum


----------



## Terry (Jun 9, 2010)

*Train* - Blend


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 9, 2010)

Blue Train - John Coltrane


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 9, 2010)

song sung blue - neil diamond


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2010)

The  59th St Bridge SONG -- S& G


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> song sung blue - neil diamond



Blue Yodel, No. 6  Merle Haggard


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 9, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Blue Yodel, No. 6  Merle Haggard



Red Roses for a Blue Lady - Vaughn Monroe and many other singers have recorded this


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 9, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Red Roses for a Blue Lady - Vaughn Monroe and many other singers have recorded this



Run For The Roses


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 9, 2010)

*For a Rocker*

jackson Browne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> jackson Browne



*Rock* Me On The Water-Jackson Browne


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 9, 2010)

*Rock ME..*

Great White


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2010)

Rock Me Baby - Steppenwolf


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 9, 2010)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhh , Baby*

Linda ronstadt


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2010)

Keep on Rockin me BABY -- Steve Miller


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 9, 2010)

*you just...........KEEP me hangin' on....*

vanilla Fudge


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2010)

ON Broadway -- the Drifters


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> ON Broadway -- the Drifters



*On* The Radio-Joe Jackson


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2010)

Spirit of RADIO -- Rush


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 9, 2010)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 9, 2010)

*Video Killed the RADIO Star*

The Buggles....


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 9, 2010)

The Big Three Killed My Baby

The White Stripes


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 9, 2010)

*My Baby Gives it Away*

Pete Townshend


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 10, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Pete Townshend



One for *My Baby* (and One More for  the Road)-Fred Astaire


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2010)

ONE is the lonliest number -- 3 Dog Night


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 10, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> ONE is the lonliest number -- 3 Dog Night



Going For The One

Yes


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 10, 2010)

*Foo Fighters*

.............The ONE


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 10, 2010)

One toke over the line.  - Brewer and Shipley


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 10, 2010)

4aprice said:


> One toke over the line.  - Brewer and Shipley



Lay It On The Line

Triumph


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 10, 2010)

*Tommy James and The Shondells*

.Draggin' the Line...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 10, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> .Draggin' the Line...



The End of The Line :flame:

Metallica :evil:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 10, 2010)

Main*line* Florida-Eric Clapton


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 10, 2010)

*Florida Room*

Donald fagen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 10, 2010)

In My *Room*-Beach Boys


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 10, 2010)

*.............In Myyyyyyyyy , Life.....*

J,P,G & Ringo


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 11, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> J,P,G & Ringo



Get A Life :uzi::uzi:

Lil' Wayne


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 11, 2010)

a day in the life  - the beatles


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 11, 2010)

*Robert Plant...*

In The Mood


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 11, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> In The Mood



*Mood*s For Moderns-Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 11, 2010)

*D Bowie....*

Modern Love


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 11, 2010)

Love Is Strong 

B. Dylan


----------



## Terry (Jun 12, 2010)

*Love* in an elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2010)

LOVE is Strange -- Mickey  & Slyvia


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 12, 2010)

Love Is Strong

R S


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Love Is Strong
> 
> R S



*Love Is* Like Oxygen-Sweet


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

oxygen song - colbie caillat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2010)

Same old SONG  & Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 12, 2010)

Old And In The Way


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2010)

My WAY -- Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> My WAY -- Sinatra



*Way* Over Yonder in the Minor Key-Billy Bragg And Wilco (with Natalie Merchant)


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

by the way - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2010)

THE Confessor --Joe Walsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> THE Confessor --Joe Walsh



I *Confess*-The English Beat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2010)

I who have Nothing -- Shirley Bassey


----------



## Terry (Jun 13, 2010)

*Who* are you - -The *Who*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2010)

Terry said:


> *Who* are you - -The *Who*



*Are You* Experienced?-The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 13, 2010)

You Better You Better You Bet


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 13, 2010)

you and your folks, me and my folks - funkadelics


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 13, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> you and your folks, me and my folks - funkadelics



*Your* Own Worst Enemy-They Might Be Giants


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 15, 2010)

the enemy - godsmack


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't Believe The Hype

PE


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 15, 2010)

*God...forgive me for THIS one..*

...Don't Worry...Be Happy...Bobbie McPherrin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...Don't Worry...Be Happy...Bobbie McPherrin



*Don't* You *Worry* 'Bout A Thing-Stevie Wonder


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 15, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Don't* You *Worry* 'Bout A Thing-Stevie Wonder




Thing Called Love - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Puck it (Jun 15, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Thing Called Love - Bonnie Raitt


Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

CRAZY Train --Ozzy


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 15, 2010)

*Robert Allen Zimmerman*

Slow TRAIN Coming...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

Rock n' Roll train  AC/DC


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2010)

Let It Rock

JGB


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

Rock Steady -- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2010)

Steady As She Goes

Raconteurs


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

SHE"S about a mover -- Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 15, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> SHE"S about a mover -- Sir Douglas Quintet



Mover - The Verve


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Mover - The Verve



*Move* It On Over-George Thorogood & The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

Armageddon IT -- Def Leppard


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 15, 2010)

*What IT Is...*

mark Knopfler


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

WHAT I like About You -- the Romantics


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> WHAT I like About You -- the Romantics



*I* Know *What* Boys *Like*-The Waitresses


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Vonda Shepard ( re-do)*

I Know Something About Love


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

something about love - THE CLASH


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 16, 2010)

Ain't Talkin' Bout Love

VH


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 16, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Ain't Talkin' Bout Love
> 
> VH



Everybody's Talkin' at Me - Harry Nilsson

(Can you name the movie that used this as its theme song?)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Everybody's Talkin' at Me - Harry Nilsson
> 
> (Can you name the movie that used this as its theme song?)



 ANSWER : MIDNITE COWBOY

TALKING  in your sleep -- teh Romantics


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> ANSWER : MIDNITE COWBOY
> 
> TALKING  in your sleep -- teh Romantics




Yup!  Good job.  : - )

"I'll Sleep When I'm Dead" - Warren Zevon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Yup!  Good job.  : - )
> 
> "I'll Sleep When I'm Dead" - Warren Zevon



*Sleep*less-Peter Wolf

bonus question....who wrote "Everybody's Talkin'"?


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

sleep dirt - zappa


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sleep*less-Peter Wolf
> 
> bonus question....who wrote "Everybody's Talkin'"?



i cheated and goggled it. i was right. sometimes i scare myself w/ some of the useless bullshit i know


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 16, 2010)

*harry Nilsson*

..did NOT write that tune....but I cant remember the dudes name who DID...:-o


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 16, 2010)

*but some GREAT Nilsson Shmilsson tuneage...*

no peeking here...finish this tune...another harry classic....:You;re BREAKIN' my heart , you're TEARIN' it apart....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> no peeking here...finish this tune...another harry classic....:You;re BREAKIN' my heart , you're TEARIN' it apart....



so f*ck you?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 16, 2010)

*a cigar..*

for the Meister!......:beer:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 16, 2010)

*harry Nilsson... TAKE 54...*

I sang my.........


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ..did NOT write that tune....but I cant remember the dudes name who DID...:-o



correct you are. i investigated further. it is a cover. you are good:beer:


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> sleep dirt - zappa



don't sleep in the subway - petula clark


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> correct you are. i investigated further. it is a cover. you are good:beer:



hint...it was neither Ratso Rizzo nor Joe Buck


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Subway song...*



powpig2002 said:


> don't sleep in the subway - petula clark



....The Cure!


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 17, 2010)

lumberjack song - monty python


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 17, 2010)

*...a   Simple Song of Freedom*

..Tim Hardin ( jeez...am I dating myself now..):sad:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 17, 2010)

*...WAY too political...so......*

Honolulu sunlight...sweet calcutta rain...THE SONGGGGGGG REMAINS THE SAMEEEEEE


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Honolulu sunlight...sweet calcutta rain...THE SONGGGGGGG REMAINS THE SAMEEEEEE



Praise *Song* For A New Day-Suzzy & Maggie Roche


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 17, 2010)

*The Who....*

.....just another     Tricky DAY.....


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sleep*less-Peter Wolf
> 
> bonus question....who wrote "Everybody's Talkin'"?



 the great fred neil:-o 
now back to the game
a day in the life - the beatles


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 20, 2010)

*in honor of travelin' to Boston last nite for JT/Carole King*



powpig2002 said:


> the great fred neil:-o
> now back to the game
> a day in the life - the beatles


.....................R:beer:ainy DAY Man


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> .....................R:beer:ainy DAY Man



*Rainy Day* People-Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 20, 2010)

i wish it would rain - the temptations


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i wish it would rain - the temptations



When You *Wish* Upon A Star-Jiminy Cricket


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 21, 2010)

I wanna Be A Rock STAR--Nickelback


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 21, 2010)

so you wanna be a r&r star - the byrds


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> so you wanna be a r&r star - the byrds



*Star* F*cker-Rolling Stones


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 22, 2010)

*The Corrs   U2*

...When the STARs Go Blue...


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 22, 2010)

when you wish upon a star - jiminy cricket


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 23, 2010)

*been there....*



powpig2002 said:


> when you wish upon a star - jiminy cricket



still open.....


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 23, 2010)

*Wishin' and Hoping...*

Dusty Springfield


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 24, 2010)

wishin' i had a photograph of you - flock of seagulls


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> wishin' i had a photograph of you - flock of seagulls



*Photograph*-Ringo


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Photograph*-Ringo



Tales From Topographic Oceans

Yes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Tales From Topographic Oceans
> 
> Yes



a decent album, perhaps the beginning of Yes getting too "heady" for the record-buying masses...
but...no song with that name appears on the album....

in the interest of "moving right along"....

I Am The *Ocean*-Neil Young


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 25, 2010)

*..................*

?.......(sic ?)


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> a decent album, perhaps the beginning of Yes getting too "heady" for the record-buying masses...
> but...no song with that name appears on the album....
> 
> in the interest of "moving right along"....
> ...



My bad. Not thinking on that one. I love Ritual...


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 26, 2010)

ocean size - janes addiction


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 26, 2010)

*the late...GREAT Jon Entwistle*

.....My SIZE


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> .....My SIZE



*My* Wife-The Who

Entwistle song


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 26, 2010)

my way - THE CHAIRMAN OF THE BOARD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 28, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> my way - THE CHAIRMAN OF THE BOARD



*Way* Of The World-Continental Drifters


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 28, 2010)

*Earth Wind & Fire*

Thats the Way of the World


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 29, 2010)

that's life - ole blue eyes


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 29, 2010)

*Please don't throw anything...but...*

You Light Up My Life -  Debbie Boone


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 29, 2010)

*Yup!*



WakeboardMom said:


> You Light Up My Life -  Debbie Boone



//ewwwwww....    moving on , however....LIGHT UP OR LEAVE ME ALONE...Lil Stevie Winwood...oops!...Traffic


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 29, 2010)

^^ : - ) ^^

If You Leave Me Now - Chicago


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 29, 2010)

*Sly and the Family Stone*



WakeboardMom said:


> ^^ : - ) ^^
> 
> If You Leave Me Now - Chicago



....:If You Want Me to Stay".........1972 73'ish?


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 30, 2010)

should i stay or should i go - the clash


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 30, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> should i stay or should i go - the clash



Go Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 30, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> should i stay or should i go - the clash



*Stay*ing Power-Neil Young


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jun 30, 2010)

*to flip it around a little...*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stay*ing Power-Neil Young



Tower of Power....You're Still a Young Man....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 1, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Tower of Power....You're Still a Young Man....



*Young Man* Blues-Mose Alison

who just happens to have an excellent new album out in the last few months...not too bad for a guy pushing 80 yrs old


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 1, 2010)

*Joe Jackson*

...MAN in the Street


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 1, 2010)

Street Fighting Man 

RS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Street Fighting Man
> 
> RS



Passion *Street*-Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 5, 2010)

positivly 4th street - bob dylan


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 6, 2010)

where the streets have no names - u2


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> where the streets have no names - u2



Moon Over Bourbon *Street*-Sting


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 7, 2010)

one bourbon, one scotch, one beer - george thorogood and the delaware destroyers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 8, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> one bourbon, one scotch, one beer - george thorogood and the delaware destroyers



Warm *Beer* And Cold Women-Tom Waits


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 8, 2010)

*an OLDIE but a goodie...*

Red Hot Women and Ice Cold Beer....New Riders of the Purple sage..:beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 16, 2010)

The Red And The Black

BOC


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 16, 2010)

black magic woman -  santana


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> black magic woman -  santana



*Woman* Is The Nigger Of The World-Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 16, 2010)

*Robert palmer (RIP)*

..Man is Smart , Woman is Smarter..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 16, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ..Man is Smart , Woman is Smarter..



Not A *Woman* Not A Child-Dave Edmunds


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 16, 2010)

*DAVE EDMUNDS , NickLowe, Rockpile...*



Dr Skimeister said:


> Not A *Woman* Not A Child-Dave Edmunds



Half a Boy and Half a Man ( could it be BB?)


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 16, 2010)

i'm a man - spencer davis group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i'm a man - spencer davis group



*Man* Out Of Time-Elvis Costello


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 17, 2010)

love like a man - ten years after


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 17, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> love like a man - ten years after



*Love* Is *Like* A Train-Giant Sand


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 17, 2010)

*Mr Zimerman*



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Love* Is *Like* A Train-Giant Sand



It Takes a Lot to Laugh..it Takes a TRAIN to Cry...


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 17, 2010)

runaway train - soul asylum


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 19, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> runaway train - soul asylum



*Run*around Sue-Dion And The Belmonts


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 19, 2010)

*....Hullo....I'm Johnny Cash.....*

A Boy Named SUE.....


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 19, 2010)

peggy sue - buddy holly


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 20, 2010)

Peggy O

GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 20, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Peggy O
> 
> GD



*Peg*-Steely Dan


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 20, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Peg*-Steely Dan



I Love You Peggy

Butthole Surfers


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 20, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> I Love You Peggy
> 
> Butthole Surfers



....can anyone do a good Beavis and Butthead impersonation here?...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 20, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ....can anyone do a good Beavis and Butthead impersonation here?...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 20, 2010)

Good Boy.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Joe satriani*

...SURFing with The Alien..


----------



## Terry (Jul 20, 2010)

*Surfing*  USA - The Beach Boys


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 20, 2010)

surfing safari - beach boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> surfing safari - beach boys



Blue *Surf*-Temptations (not to be confused with The Temptations)

If you're the least bit into surf music, there's a 3 CD set available for free download at http://bigozine2.com/roio/?p=542


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Blue *Surf*-Temptations (not to be confused with The Temptations)
> 
> If you're the least bit into surf music, there's a 3 CD set available for free download at http://bigozine2.com/roio/?p=542



Red Eyed and Blue

Wilco


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 23, 2010)

brown eyed girl - van morrtson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> brown eyed girl - van morrtson



Small Town *Girl*-Chuck Prophet.....taken from the seemingly never-ending "to be filed" pile sitting right here on my desk


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 23, 2010)

small town - john cougar melloncamp


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> small town - john cougar melloncamp



*Small* Change-Tom Waits


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 23, 2010)

wind of change - scorpions


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 25, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> wind of change - scorpions



*Wind* Up-Jethro Tull


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 25, 2010)

up on cripple creek - the band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> up on cripple creek - the band



Wake *Up* Little Susie-The Everly Brothers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2010)

LITTLE Deuce Coupe -- Beach Boys


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 27, 2010)

Mommy's Little Monster

Social Distortion


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 27, 2010)

monster mash - bobby-boris-pickett


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 28, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> monster mash - bobby-boris-pickett



I'm making an appeal to the judges here that the light-density snow porcine may have very well painted us into a corner....so, in anticipation of a favorable ruling, I submit....

Theme From *M***A***S***H*(Suicide Is Painless)-Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 28, 2010)

*Mountain*



Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm making an appeal to the judges here that the light-density snow porcine may have very well painted us into a corner....so, in anticipation of a favorable ruling, I submit....
> 
> Theme From *M***A***S***H*(Suicide Is Painless)-Manic Street Preachers



THEME from an Imaginary Western


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 28, 2010)

Theme from a Summer Place - Percy Faith


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

summer in the city - lovin' spoonful


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 29, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> summer in the city - lovin' spoonful



In The *Summer*time-Mongo Jerry


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 29, 2010)

summertime blues - eddie cochran


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 29, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> summertime blues - eddie cochran



Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 29, 2010)

*Robert Johnson*



WakeboardMom said:


> Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash



Crossroad BLUES......


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 29, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Crossroad BLUES......



*Blues* Stay Away From Me-Charlie Louvin


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 29, 2010)

"Not Fade Away" - written by Buddy Holly, first performed by the Crickets...lots of covers done of it


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 29, 2010)

faded love - bob wills


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 29, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> faded *love *- bob wills



*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 30, 2010)

*sniff this....*



gmcunni said:


> *Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band



*Love* Is A Rose-Neil Young


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Love Is A *Rose*-Neil Young



Every *Rose *Has it's Thorn - Poison


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 30, 2010)

everyday people - sly and the family stone


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> everyday people - sly and the family stone



Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQ0vDAbF7s


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 31, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQ0vDAbF7s



*People* Get Ready-Curtis Mayfield


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 31, 2010)

People are People....Depeche Mode


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 2, 2010)

short people - randy newman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 2, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> short people - randy newman



Too Many *People*-Paul McCartney


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 4, 2010)

one too many mornings - bob dylan


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 4, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> one too many mornings - bob dylan



September Morn(ing) - Neil Diamond


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> September Morn(ing) - Neil Diamond



See You In *September*-Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 4, 2010)

first night back in london -the clash


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> first night back in london -the clash



Night Of The Living Baseheads


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 5, 2010)

Night - Bruce Springsteen

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 5, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Night - Bruce Springsteen
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Tonight's The *Night*-Neil Young


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tonight's The *Night*-Neil Young



Bring Your Daughter To *The* Slaughter

Iron Maiden


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 6, 2010)

your flag decal won't get you into heaven anymore - john prine


----------



## legalskier (Aug 6, 2010)

Christmas in Heaven, Monty Python

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmZYIyySxPE *



*nsfw


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 7, 2010)

christmas in prison - john prine


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> christmas in prison - john prine



Folsom *Prison* Blues-Johnny Cash


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 9, 2010)

young man's blues -  the who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> young man's blues -  the who




All The *Young* Dudes-Mott The Hoople


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 9, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> All The *Young* Dudes-Mott The Hoople



Welcome To The Terrordome :uzi:

PE


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 9, 2010)

welcome to the jungle - guns and roses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> welcome to the jungle - guns and roses



Bungle In The *Jungle*-Jethro Tull


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 10, 2010)

jungle love - steve miller band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> jungle love - steve miller band



*Love* Beach-Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 11, 2010)

LOVErs rock - clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> LOVErs rock - clash



*Rock* Me On The Water-Jackson Browne


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 12, 2010)

Murder Was The Case

S D


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 12, 2010)

grandpa WAS a carpenter - john prine


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> grandpa WAS a carpenter - john prine



If I Were A *Carpenter*-Tim Harden


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 13, 2010)

house carpenter - natalie merchant


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 13, 2010)

Compton's In The House

NWA


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Compton's In The House
> 
> NWA



Burning Down The *House*-Talking Heads


----------



## bigbog (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Burning *Down* The -Talking Heads



Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - _Kingston Trio_


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 14, 2010)

the night they drove ole dixie DOWN - the band


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 14, 2010)

Night Of The Living Baseheads

PE


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 14, 2010)

living on the edge - aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> living on the edge - aerosmith



*Livin'* Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman)-Led Zepplin


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 16, 2010)

Living on the Fault Line - The Doobie Brothers

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 17, 2010)

i walk the line - johnny cash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 17, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i walk the line - johnny cash



*Walk* Of Life-Dire Straits


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 17, 2010)

walk this way - aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> walk this way - aerosmith



*Walk*ing With A Mountain-Mott The Hoople


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walk*ing With A Mountain-Mott The Hoople



misty mountain hop - THEE Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> misty mountain hop - THEE Led Zeppelin



The *Mountain*s Win Again-Blues Traveler


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 19, 2010)

fire on the mountain - marshall tucker band


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 20, 2010)

Mountains of the Moon

GD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVqArOogY-c


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Mountains of the Moon
> 
> GD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVqArOogY-c



Yellow *Moon*-Neville Brothers


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 22, 2010)

Fiery *Yellow*

Stereolab


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 22, 2010)

goodbye yellow brick road - elton john


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> goodbye yellow brick road - elton john



*Goodbye* Sweet Dreams- Roky Erickson And Okkervil River


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 22, 2010)

Dreams Reoccurring

Husker Du


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Dreams Reoccurring
> 
> Husker Du



Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 22, 2010)

Reoccurring Dreams

Husker Du


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Reoccurring Dreams
> 
> Husker Du





Black Phantom said:


> Dreams Reoccurring
> 
> Husker Du



I'm on to you


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 22, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm on to you


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

sweet dreams - eurythmics


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 23, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> sweet dreams - eurythmics



*Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon...doing a fun, fine cover of the Aerosmith song


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 23, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sweet* Emotion-Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon...doing a fun, fine cover of the Aerosmith song



Emotional Rescue

RS


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

i second that emotion - smokey robinson and the imperials


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i second that emotion - smokey robinson and the imperials



didn't Smokey sing with The Miracles?

*Second* Hand News-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> didn't Smokey sing with The Miracles?
> 
> *Second* Hand News-Fleetwood Mac



Turn On The News

Husker Du


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Turn On The News
> 
> Husker Du



Still, You *Turn* Me *On*-Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still, You *Turn* Me *On*-Emerson, Lake & Palmer



On The Silent Wings of Freedom

Yes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> On The Silent Wings of Freedom
> 
> Yes



Sleep's Dark And *Silent* Gate-Jackson Browne


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sleep's Dark And *Silent* Gate-Jackson Browne



Gates of Delirium

Yes


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> didn't Smokey sing with The Miracles?
> 
> *Second* Hand News-Fleetwood Mac



brain fart
cult OF personality - living colour


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> brain fart
> cult OF personality - living colour



*Personality* Crisis-New York Dolls


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Personality* Crisis-New York Dolls



Art Crisis

Bob Mould


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Art Crisis
> 
> Bob Mould



*Art* Lover-The Kinks


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

i need a lover - john cougar


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

Dear Lover

Social Distortion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Dear Lover
> 
> Social Distortion



*Dear* Catastrophe Waitress-Belle And Sebastian


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

martha my dear - the beatles


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

Dear Doctor

RS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Dear Doctor
> 
> RS



*Doctor* Worm-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

Waiting For The Worms

Pink Floyd


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

waiting for the sun - the doors


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2010)

waiting for a girl like you- foreigner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> waiting for a girl like you- foreigner



*Girl* Of My Dreams-Bram Tchaikovsky


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

cinnamon girl - neil young


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 25, 2010)

Girls, Girls, Girls - Marshall Crenshaw

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2010)

I Saw An X-ray of a Girl Passing Gas

Butthole Surfers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> I Saw An X-ray of a Girl Passing Gas
> 
> Butthole Surfers



Classical *Gas*-Mason Williams And Manheim Steamroller


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2010)

Gaslight

Dead Kennedys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Gaslight
> 
> Dead Kennedys



*Gas*oline Alley-Rod Stewart


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 26, 2010)

Gasoline Dreams

Outkast


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

sweet dreams - eurythmics


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> sweet dreams - eurythmics



The *Sweet*est Thing-JJ Grey & MOFRO   (album just dropped on Tuesday)


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 26, 2010)

Things Aren't Funny Anymore

Merle Haggard


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

ain't it funny how time slips away - willie nelson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> ain't it funny how time slips away - willie nelson



What's So *Funny* About Peace, Love And Understanding?-Nick Lowe


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2010)

That Joke Isn't *Funny* Anymore

The Smiths


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> That Joke Isn't *Funny* Anymore
> 
> The Smiths



I Started A *Joke*-Bee Gees


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2010)

911 Is A Joke

PE


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 27, 2010)

life IS a carnival - the band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> life IS a carnival - the band



*Life*'s Been Good-Joe Walsh


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2010)

My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys

Willie Nelson


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 27, 2010)

mammas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys - waylon jennings and willie nelson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> mammas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys - waylon jennings and willie nelson



*Mama*'s Blues-Rory Block  white girl from NJ that plays the blues with the best of 'em


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 28, 2010)

mama tried - merle haggard


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 31, 2010)

mama i'm coming home - ozzy ozborne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 31, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> mama i'm coming home - ozzy ozborne



Going *Home*-Malcolm Holcomb


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Going *Home*-Malcolm Holcomb



home sweet home  - motley crue


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 1, 2010)

sweet home alabama - lynerd skynerd


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 1, 2010)

Safe European Home

The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 2, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Safe European Home
> 
> The Clash



Ain't Got No *Home*-Bob Dylan....from what is considered to be perhaps the first "bootleg" album, 1969's "Great White Wonder"


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

no anchovies please - j. geils band


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2010)

Bitch Please II

MnM


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 2, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Bitch Please II
> 
> MnM



Say *Please*-Monsters Of Folk


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Say *Please*-Monsters Of Folk



*Say* It Ain't So by Weezer


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

heard IT in a love song - marshall tucker


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> heard IT in a love song - marshall tucker



Endless *Love* - Lionel Richie


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 3, 2010)

looking  for love in all the wrong places - johnny lee


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> looking  for love in all the wrong places - johnny lee



*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 3, 2010)

love me tender - elvis presley


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> love me tender - elvis presley



*Tender* Is The Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> *Tender* Is The Night - Jackson Browne



*Tender*ness On The Block-Warren Zevon


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 3, 2010)

Hang On To Your Ego

Beach Boys


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Hang On To Your Ego
> 
> Beach Boys



*Hang On To Your* Emotions-Lou Reed


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 3, 2010)

Knocking At Your Backdoor

Deep Purple


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Knocking At Your Backdoor
> 
> Deep Purple



*Backdoor* Man-The Doors


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 3, 2010)

(White Man) in Hammersmith Palais

The Clash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> (White Man) in Hammersmith Palais
> 
> The Clash



*White* City Fighting-Pete Townshend


----------



## legalskier (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *White* City Fighting-Pete Townshend



Street *Fighting* Man- The Stones

(Released one week before the DNC riots in '68, it got banned from airplay.)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Street *Fighting* Man- The Stones
> 
> (Released one week before the DNC riots in '68, it got banned from airplay.)



*Street*s Of New York-Willie Nile


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Street*s Of New York-Willie Nile



New York, New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> New York, New York - Frank Sinatra



*New York* City Is Killing Me-Ray LaMontagne and the Pariah Dogs 

new release from Ray LaMontagne...so/so album IMHO, but my wife is a big fan of his so I *hear* it often


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 4, 2010)

back in the new york groove - ace frehley


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2010)

back in black - acdc


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 6, 2010)

back in the saddle - aerosmith


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 6, 2010)

This Ain't The Summer Of Love

BOC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 6, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> This Ain't The Summer Of Love
> 
> BOC



Victim *Of Love*-Eagles


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Victim *Of Love*-Eagles



*Love* Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 7, 2010)

looking for love - j geils band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> looking for love - j geils band



*Lookin' For* A *Love*-Neil Young


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 7, 2010)

Let's Go For A Ride

Cracker


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 8, 2010)

slow ride - foghat ( best stripper song EVER)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> slow ride - foghat ( best stripper song EVER)



*Slow* Train Coming-Bob Dylan


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Slow* Train Coming-Bob Dylan



*Train* Kept A Rollin' - Aerosmith


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2010)

Rollin' on the river- Tina Turner


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> *Train* Kept A Rollin' - Aerosmith



*Roll* Another Number (For The Road)-Neil Young



skiNEwhere said:


> Rollin' on the river- Tina Turner



song's called "Proud Mary"


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Roll* Another Number (For The Road)-Neil Young



Three Is A Magic *Number* - Schoolhouse Rock


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 9, 2010)

this magic moment - jay and the americans


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> this magic moment - jay and the americans



If It's *Magic*-Stevie Wonder


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 10, 2010)

do you believe in magic - lovin spoonful


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 10, 2010)

Magic Power

Triumph


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Magic Power
> 
> Triumph



John Lennon - Power To The People


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 10, 2010)

People Get Ready

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> People Get Ready
> 
> Ziggy Marley



Everyday *People*-Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Everyday *People*-Sly And The Family Stone



Elvis Costello  - Everyday I Write the Book


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Elvis Costello  - Everyday I Write the Book



(Who Wrote) *The Book* Of Love-The Monotones


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 12, 2010)

love me tender - ELVIS


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> love me tender - ELVIS



Tender Is The Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Tender Is The Night - Jackson Browne



Night Flight

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Night Flight
> 
> Led Zeppelin



Here Comes The *Night*-David Johansen


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Here Comes The *Night*-David Johansen



Right *Here* Right Now - Jesus Jones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Right *Here* Right Now - Jesus Jones



The Kids Are Al*right*-The Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 14, 2010)

the boys are back in town - tin lizzy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 14, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> the boys are back in town - thin lizzy



added the h


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> added the h



didn't know we were playing scrabble
       trench town rock - bob marley and the wailers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> trench town rock - bob marley and the wailers



*Rock* This *Town*-Stray Cats


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 15, 2010)

This Ain't No Picnic

Minuteman


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 15, 2010)

No Scrubs - TLC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> No Scrubs - TLC



*No* Woman *No* Cry-Bob Marley


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 16, 2010)

only women bleed - alice cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> only women bleed - alice cooper



*Only* The Lonely-Roy Orbison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Only* The Lonely-Roy Orbison



*Only* you- Platters


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Only* you- Platters



Thank *You* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Thank *You* - Led Zeppelin



*Thank You* (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin)-Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 17, 2010)

a song for you - leon russell


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> a song for you - leon russell



The *Song* Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> The *Song* Remains the *Same* - Led Zeppelin



Same old wine- Loggins & Messina


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 17, 2010)

spill the wine - eric burdon and war


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> spill the wine - eric burdon and war



Red Red *Wine*-UB40


----------



## Terry (Sep 18, 2010)

*red* dirt road - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 18, 2010)

tabacco road - the animals


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> tabacco road - the animals



*Road* To Nowhere-Talking Heads


----------



## Terry (Sep 19, 2010)

*Nowhere* man -  Beatles


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

apeman - kinks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> apeman - kinks



Monkey *Man*-Rolling Stones


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

i'm a man - spencer davis group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i'm a man - spencer davis group



*I'm* The Face-The Who


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I'm* The Face-The Who



The House is on Fire---Ten Man Push


----------



## HD333 (Sep 20, 2010)

Fire Woman- The Cult


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

fire on the mountain - marshall tucker band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> fire on the mountain - marshall tucker band



Ain't No *Mountain* High Enough-Marvin Gaye


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ain't No *Mountain* High Enough-Marvin Gaye



rocky *mountain *high - john denver


cheesy home vid-


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

cause i got high - afroman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> cause i got high - afroman



*High*way Call-Richard Betts


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

ventura highway - america


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> ventura highway - america



Freedom *Highway*-North Mississippi Allstars


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

freedom rider - traffic


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> freedom rider - traffic



Low Rider  -  War


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

cc rider - mitch ryder and the detroit wheels


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> cc *rider* - mitch ryder and the detroit wheels



*Rider* on the Storm- Doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Rider* on the Storm- Doors



Ballad Of Easy *Rider*-The Byrds


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 22, 2010)

ballad of uneasy rider - charlie daniels band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> ballad of uneasy *rider *- charlie daniels band



I know you *rider*- Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I know you *rider*- Dead



I *Know* But I Don't *Know*-Blondie


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 23, 2010)

only you know and i know - dave mason


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2010)

*Neil's new single*

Album release on the 28th, produced by Daniel Lanois- I'm hooked already.

Oh, and it's worthy of skipping the song title association. Start fresh.

Walk with me- Neil Young from the new  album "Le Noise"



Edit: The whole album

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129955938#playlist


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 26, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> only you know and i know - dave mason



And You And I

Yes


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 27, 2010)

me AND bobby mcgee-kris kristofferson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> me AND bobby mcgee-kris kristofferson



Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except *Me And* My Monkey-The Beatles


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except *Me And* My Monkey-The Beatles



Monkey and the Engineer

GD


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 29, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Monkey and the Engineer
> 
> GD



Lily, Rosemary *And The* Jack Of Hearts-Bob Dylan


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 29, 2010)

hit the road, jack - ray charles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 29, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> hit the road, jack - ray charles



Joppa *Road*-Ween


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 30, 2010)

no the road again - canned heat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 3, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> no the road again - canned heat



Dead Skunk In The Middle Of The *Road*-Louden Wainright III


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

stuck in the middle with you - stealers wheel ( tell me that ,when you hear this song, you don't see micheal madson dancing around with straight razor in one hand and an ear inthe other)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 4, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> stuck in the middle with you - stealers wheel ( tell me that ,when you hear this song, you don't see micheal madson dancing around with straight razor in one hand and an ear inthe other)



*Stuck* Between Stations-The Hold Steady


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 5, 2010)

i think the good doctor has it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 6, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i think the good doctor has it.



*Think* I'm Gonna Kill Myself-Elton John


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 7, 2010)

i think i love you - partridge family


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i think i love you - partridge family



*Think*-Aretha


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

i think we're alone now - tommy james and the shondells


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 10, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i think we're alone now - tommy james and the shondells



*Alone* Again (Naturally)-Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

i drink alone - george thorogood and the delaware destroyers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i drink alone - george thorogood and the delaware destroyers



Have Another *Drink*-The Kinks


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 11, 2010)

Have A Drink On Me

AC/DC


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

i think i'll just stay here and drink - merle haggard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i think i'll just stay here and drink - merle haggard



*Stay* With Me-Faces


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

let's stay together - al green


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> let's stay together - al green




*Let's* Talk Dirty In Hawaiian-John Prine


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

girls talk - elvis costello


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 12, 2010)

Talk Talk

Talk Talk


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Talk Talk
> 
> Talk Talk



We Don't *Talk* Anymore-Cliff Richards


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 12, 2010)

That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore

The Smiths


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

funny how time slips away - willie nelson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 13, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> funny how time slips away - willie nelson



What's So *Funny* About Peace, Love & Understanding?-Nick Lowe


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 13, 2010)

I Need *Peace*

Frank Black and The Catholics


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 13, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> I Need *Peace*
> 
> Frank Black and The Catholics



yeee haaa...about time Frank Black gets some love...

one from another Pixies alumnus:

*I* Just Want To Get Along-The Breeders


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 14, 2010)

I Get *Along*

The Libertines


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

git along,little dogies - gene autry


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 14, 2010)

*Little* Ghetto Boys

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 14, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> *Little* Ghetto Boys
> 
> Wu Tang Clan



In The *Ghetto*-Elvis


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

IN the summertime - mongo jerry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 15, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> IN the summertime - mongo jerry



Bungle *In The* Jungle-Jethro Tull


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 16, 2010)

jungle love - steve miller


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 19, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> jungle love - steve miller



Stranded In The *Jungle*-The New York Dolls


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 19, 2010)

goyya love david.  standing in the shadow of love - four tops


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 19, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> goyya love david.  standing in the shadow of love - four tops



I saw an amazing DavidJo acoustic show this past summer...who woulda thunk?

*Stand* By Me-Ben E. King


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 19, 2010)

stand - sly and the family stone


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 19, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> stand - sly and the family stone



I Can't *Stand* It-Clapton


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 19, 2010)

can't turn you loose - the late great OTIS REDDING


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> can't turn you loose - the late great OTIS REDDING



*Turn*in' Pages-Peter Wolf


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 21, 2010)

tossin' and turnin' - bobby lewis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> tossin' and turnin' - bobby lewis



World *Turnin*g-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 21, 2010)

what a wonderful world - louis"sach"armstrong


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 21, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> what a wonderful world - louis"sach"armstrong



*What* The *World* Needs Now Is Love-Dione Warwick


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 21, 2010)

hello, i love you - doors


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> hello, i love you - doors



*Hello*, Goodbye-The Beatles


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 22, 2010)

goodbye yellow brick road - elton john


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> goodbye yellow brick road - elton john



Thick As A *Brick*-Jethro Tull


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 23, 2010)

you knew this was coming    Brick House - the commodores


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 24, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> you knew this was coming    Brick House - the commodores



Bird In A *House*-Railroad Earth


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 25, 2010)

white bird - it's a beautiful day


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> white bird - it's a beautiful day



*White* Rabbit-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

WHITE room -- Cream


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 25, 2010)

knights in white satin - emerson, lake and palmer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> Nights in white satin - Moody Blues



*White* Light/*White* Heat-Lou Reed


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 25, 2010)

the heat is on - glen frey


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> the heat is on - glen frey


Rhythm Of The *Heat* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Rhythm Of The *Heat* - Peter Gabriel



*Heat* Wave-Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Terry (Oct 25, 2010)

Catch a *wave* Beach Boys


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 26, 2010)

catch us if you can - dave clark five


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> catch us if you can - dave clark five



*Catch* Me Now I'm Falling-The Kinks


----------



## Terry (Oct 26, 2010)

Can't help *falling* in love Elvis Pressley


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 26, 2010)

please help me i'm falling - hank locklin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> please help me i'm falling - hank locklin



*Falling* Up-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2010)

Shake it *up*  - The Cars


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 27, 2010)

shake rattle and roll - bill haley and the comets


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> shake rattle and roll - bill haley and the comets



*Shake*down Street-Grateful Dead


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 27, 2010)

where the streets have no names - u2


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 27, 2010)

Taking it to the Streets - Doobies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Taking it to the Streets - Doobies



First We'll *Take* Manhattan-Leonard Cohen


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 27, 2010)

first i look at the purse - j. geils band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 28, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> first i look at the purse - j. geils band



*First* Cut Is The Deepest-Cat Stevens


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

cut the cake - average white band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 28, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> cut the cake - average white band



Almost *Cut* My Hair-Neil Young


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2010)

Get a *hair*cut and get a real job - George Thorogood


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 29, 2010)

got to get you into my life - the beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 29, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> got to get you into my life - the beatles



*My* Wife-The Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 29, 2010)

with a little elp from me friends- the beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 1, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> with a little elp from me friends- the beatles



Will You Be My *Friend*?-The Roches


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 1, 2010)

i wanna BE sedated - the ramones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 1, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i wanna BE sedated - the ramones



I may well rot in hell for following The Ramones with:

*Wannabe*-Spice Girls


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 2, 2010)

all i wanna do - sheryl crow


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 3, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> all i wanna do - sheryl crow



*All* Day And *All* Of The Night-The Kinks


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

down to seeds AND stems again blues - commander cody and his lost planet airmen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 5, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> down to seeds AND stems again blues - commander cody and his lost planet airmen



*Down* On Me-Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't you hear *me*- Blend -  listening to it right now!


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

can't take my eyes off of you- frankie valli


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 6, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> can't take my eyes off of you- frankie valli



U *Can't* Touch This-MC Hammer


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

touch of grey - the dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> touch of grey - the dead



Out Of *Touch*-Squeeze


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 7, 2010)

schools out - alice cooper


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> schools out - alice cooper



My Old *School*-Steely Dan


----------



## Terry (Nov 7, 2010)

*My* ding a ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 7, 2010)

my little town - simon and garfunkel


----------



## Terry (Nov 7, 2010)

My *town* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 7, 2010)

my girl - the temptations


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> my girl - the temptations



*Girl* Of *My* Dreams-Bram Tchaikovsky


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

cinnamon girl - neil young


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> cinnamon girl - neil young



You're The *Girl* For Me-Paleface


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You're The *Girl* For Me-Paleface



52 *Girl*s B52s


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> 52 *Girl*s B52s



*Girls* Talk-Dave Edmunds


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Girls* Talk-Dave Edmunds



great one. back at ya with GIRLS - beastie boys    "to do da dishes,to clean up my room......"


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> great one. back at ya with GIRLS - beastie boys    "to do da dishes,to clean up my room......"



It's Different For *Girls*-Joe Jackson


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 9, 2010)

IT'S the time of the season - the zombies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> IT'S the time of the season - the zombies



*Season* Of The Witch-Donovan


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 9, 2010)

witch queen of new orleans - redbone - say these guys summer of 71 weekend concert new boston n.h.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> witch queen of new orleans - redbone - say these guys summer of 71 weekend concert new boston n.h.



Queen of Hearts - Greg Allman


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 10, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> Queen of Hearts - Greg Allman



Mary, *Queen* Of Arkansas-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

mary mary - paul butterfield blues band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 10, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> mary mary - paul butterfield blues band



I also liked The Monkees' version of that song

Lily, Rose*mary* And The Jack Of Hearts-Bob Dylan


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

hit the road jack - ray charles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> hit the road jack - ray charles



*Hit*sville UK-The Clash


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

hit me with your best shot - pat benatar


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> hit me with your best shot - pat benatar



The *Best* Is Yet To Come-Francis Albert Sinatra


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

COME monday - jimmy buffet


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> COME monday - jimmy buffet



*Come* Away With Me-Norah Jones


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 11, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Come* Away With Me-Norah Jones



*Come* Together - the Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 11, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> *Come* Together - the Beatles



We Belong *Together*-Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Terry (Nov 12, 2010)

*We* gotta get out of this place - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 12, 2010)

WE should be together - jefferson airplane


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 12, 2010)

Let's Spend the Night TOGETHER - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 12, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Let's Spend the Night TOGETHER - The Rolling Stones




*Night* Shift - the Commodores      I guess its a guilyy pleasure but Marvin Gaye and Jackie Wilson are deserving


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 12, 2010)

midNIGHT at the oasis - maria muldar


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> midNIGHT at the oasis - maria muldar



After *Midnight*  Eric Clapton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> After *Midnight*  Eric Clapton



*After* The Fire-Roger Daltrey


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 13, 2010)

walkin' after midnight - patsy cline


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> walkin' after midnight - patsy cline



*Walkin'* To New Orleans-Fats Domino


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walkin'* To New Orleans-Fats Domino



City of *New Orleans* - Willie Nelson


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 14, 2010)

we built this CITY - Starship


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 14, 2010)

summer in the city - lovin' spoonful


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 14, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> summer in the city - lovin' spoonful



*In The City*-Milton


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

in the ghetto - elvis presley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> in the ghetto - elvis presley



*In The* Still Of The Night-The Five Satins


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 15, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *In The* Still Of The Night-The Five Satins




Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues



*Satin* Doll-Duke Ellington


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Satin* Doll-Duke Ellington



China *Doll* - Grateful Dead.... of course.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 16, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> China *Doll* - Grateful Dead.... of course.



*China* Girl-David Bowie


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *China* Girl-David Bowie




China Cat Sunflower - Grateful Dead, of course squared.....


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 16, 2010)

china white - little feat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> china white - little feat



*China* Grove-Doobie Brothers


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 16, 2010)

Shady *Grove*

David Grisman Jerry Garcia


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 16, 2010)

will the real slim shady please shut up - weird al


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> will the real slim shady please shut up - weird al



*Real Real* Gone-Van Morrison


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Real Real* Gone-Van Morrison




Gone Daddy Gone - Violent Femmes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 16, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Gone Daddy Gone - Violent Femmes



She's *Gone*-Hall & Oates


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 17, 2010)

tuesday's gone - lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 17, 2010)

Ruby *Tuesday*
RS


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Ruby *Tuesday*
> RS



*Tuesday*'s Dead-Cat Stevens


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 17, 2010)

i'll sleep when i'm dead - warren zevon


----------



## Terry (Nov 18, 2010)

Feel like *I'm* crazy - Blend


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2010)

Terry said:


> Feel like *I'm* crazy - Blend



*Crazy* Eyes-Poco


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 18, 2010)

don't it make my brown eyes blue - crystal gayle


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> don't it make my brown eyes blue - crystal gayle



Bette Davis *Eyes*-Kim Carnes


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bette Davis *Eyes*-Kim Carnes



*Eyes* of the World - Grateful Dead


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 19, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> *Eyes* of the World - Grateful Dead




Beautiful World - DEVO


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 19, 2010)

beautiful people - melanie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 19, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> beautiful people - melanie



*People* Get Ready-Curtis Mayfield


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 19, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *People* Get Ready-Curtis Mayfield



Short *People* - Randy Newmann


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 19, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Short *People* - Randy Newmann



San Francisco Knights - *People* Under the Stairs


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 20, 2010)

land down UNDER - men at work


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 20, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> land down UNDER - men at work



*Under*cover Of The Night-Rolling Stones


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 21, 2010)

the NIGHT they drove old dixie down - the band


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> the NIGHT they drove old dixie down - the band




Dixie Chicken - Little Feat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 22, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Dixie Chicken - Little Feat



*Chicken* Man-Indigo Girls


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 22, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Chicken* Man-Indigo Girls




Monkey Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 22, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Monkey Man - Rolling Stones



Dance Like A *Monkey*-New York Dolls


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

dance away - roxy music


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 23, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> dance away - roxy music



Ubu *Dance* Party-Pere Ubu


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

WHAT THE FU........that was different.
   house party - j.geils


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 23, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> WHAT THE FU........that was different.
> house party - j.geils


Pere Ubu...as weird a bunch of musicians as ever was. That song was actually a pretty big underground disco hit with the Studio 54 beautiful people.

His *House* Her Home-Squeeze


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

goin' home - ten years after


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 24, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> goin' home - ten years after



*Goin*g To New York-Climax Blues Band


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 24, 2010)

new york new york - sinatra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 24, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> new york new york - sinatra



*New* Kid In Town-Eagles


----------



## Terry (Nov 24, 2010)

Down*town*- Mott the hoople


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

get up on the down stroke - parliament


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 25, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> get up on the down stroke - parliament



I'm Not *Down*-The Clash


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'M down - the beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 26, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> I'M down - the beatles



Come On Baby Let's Go *Down*town-Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 26, 2010)

going down slow - b.b. king


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> going down slow - b.b. king



*Going Down* On Love-John Lennon


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 27, 2010)

going to california - john mayall and the blues breakers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 29, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> going to california - john mayall and the blues breakers



*California* Dreaming-The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 29, 2010)

hotel California - eagles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 30, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> hotel California - eagles



Heartbreak *Hotel*-Elvis Presley


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 30, 2010)

floyds Hotel j geils band


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 30, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> floyds Hotel j geils band



Hotplate Heaven at the Green Hotel - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 30, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Hotplate Heaven at the Green Hotel - Frank Zappa



*Green* Onions-Booker T & The MGs


----------



## marcski (Nov 30, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Green* Onions-Booker T & The MGs



Green Earings - Steely Dan


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 1, 2010)

green green grass of home - bobby bare


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 1, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> green green grass of home - bobby bare



*Green Grass* And High Tides-The Outlaws


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 1, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Green Grass* And High Tides-The Outlaws




Eight Miles High - The Byrds


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 1, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Eight Miles High - The Byrds



*Eight* Days A Week-The Beatles


----------



## marcski (Dec 1, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Eight Miles High - The Byrds



Miles Ahead - Miles Davis


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 1, 2010)

marcski said:


> Miles Ahead - Miles Davis



*Miles* Away-The Silos


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 1, 2010)

runAWAY train - soul asylum


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 2, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> runAWAY train - soul asylum



Big Train - Mike Watt


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 2, 2010)

TRAIN Kept a Rollin' -  Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 2, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> TRAIN Kept a Rollin' -  Aerosmith



Downtown *Train*-Tom Waits


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 2, 2010)

freedom TRAIN - lenny kravitz


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 2, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> freedom TRAIN - lenny kravitz



¡Let *Freedom* Ring!-Chuck Prophet


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 3, 2010)

this diamond RING - gerry lewis and the playboys


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 3, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> this diamond RING - gerry lewis and the playboys




Diamonds on the Sole of Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 3, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Diamonds on the Sole of Her Shoes - Paul Simon



Blue Suede *Shoes * - Elvis


----------



## marcski (Dec 3, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> *Blue* Suede Shoes - Elvis



It's All Over Now, Baby *Blue - *Dylan


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 3, 2010)

OVER the rainbow - judy garland   daaarrrlllling


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 4, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> OVER the rainbow - judy garland   daaarrrlllling



Overjoyed - Stevie Wonder


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 4, 2010)

joy to the world - three dog night


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 5, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> joy to the world - three dog night



What A Wonderful *World*-Louis Armstrong


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 6, 2010)

wonderful world -  sam cook


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 6, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> wonderful world -  sam cook



*Wonderful* Tonight-Eric Clapton


----------



## Terry (Dec 7, 2010)

The lion sleeps *tonight* - Three Dog Night


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

no sugar TONIGHT - guess who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> no sugar TONIGHT - guess who



I Can't Help Myself (*Sugar* Pie Honey Bunch)-The Four Tops


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 8, 2010)

i will remember you - sarah mclachlan


----------



## Terry (Dec 8, 2010)

*I* hope you find something - Blend


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 8, 2010)

I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll - dave edmunds and the redemptions(youtube it)


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll - dave edmunds and the redemptions(youtube it)


*Roll*ing down the Highway - BTO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 8, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> *Roll*ing down the Highway - BTO



*Highway* Call-Richard Betts


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Highway* Call-Richard Betts



Highway to Hell---you know who


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Highway to Hell---you know who



I may be going to *"Hell* in a Bucket", babe, but at least I'm enjoyin' the ride - Grateful Dead


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 8, 2010)

marcski said:


> I may be going to *"Hell* in a Bucket", babe, but at least I'm enjoyin' the ride - Grateful Dead



My Bucket's Got a Hole in It - Hank Williams, Sr.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 8, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> My Bucket's Got a Hole in It - Hank Williams, Sr.



You've Really *Got A* Hold On Me-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You've Really *Got A* Hold On Me-Smokey Robinson & The Miracles



Hold On I'm Coming - Sam & Dave


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 9, 2010)

i want to HOLD your hand - beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i want to HOLD your hand - beatles



In A *Hand* Or A Face-The Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 9, 2010)

willie and the HAND jive - eric clapton


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 9, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> willie and the HAND jive - eric clapton



*Jive* Talk   The Bee Gees


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 9, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> *Jive* Talk   The Bee Gees



We Don't *Talk* Anymore-Cliff Richard


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> We Don't *Talk* Anymore-Cliff Richard



Don't You Ever Wash that Thing? - Frank Zappa/Mothers


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 10, 2010)

gimme that THING - the pipkins(?)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 10, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> gimme that THING - the pipkins(?)



*Gimme* Shelter-Rolling Stones


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 10, 2010)

In The Shelter (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 10, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> In The Shelter (Jimmy Buffett)



*In The* Ghetto-Elvis Presley


----------



## marcski (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *In The* Ghetto-Elvis Presley



The Get out of the *Ghetto* Blues - Gil Scott-Heron


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 10, 2010)

existential BLUES - t bone stankus


----------



## marcski (Dec 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> existential BLUES - t bone stankus



No Blues - Miles


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 11, 2010)

NO anchovies, please - j geils band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> NO anchovies, please - j geils band



*Please, Please* Me-The Beatles


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 11, 2010)

ME and my arrow - harry nilsson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> ME and my arrow - harry nilsson



Broken *Arrow*-Buffalo Springfield


----------



## marcski (Dec 12, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Broken *Arrow*-Buffalo Springfield



Un*broken* Chain - Phil Lesh and Bobby Petersen)


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

unCHAINed melody - righteous bros.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> unCHAINed melody - righteous bros.



Battleship *Chain*s-Georgia Satellites


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

ch-cha-chain of fools - aretha franklin


----------



## marcski (Dec 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> ch-cha-chain of fools - aretha franklin



Fools in Love - Joe Jackson


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 13, 2010)

why do FOOLS fall in love - frankie lymon and the teenagers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 13, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> why do FOOLS fall in love - frankie lymon and the teenagers



Catch Me Now I'm *Fall*ing-The Kinks


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 13, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Catch Me Now I'm *Fall*ing-The Kinks




You Can't Catch Me - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 13, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> You Can't Catch Me - Chuck Berry



*Me* And *You* And A Dog Named Boo-Lobo


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 14, 2010)

only YOU know and i know - dave mason


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 14, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> only YOU know and i know - dave mason



*I Know* But *I* Don't *Know*-Blondie


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 15, 2010)

DON'T take your guns to town - johnny cash


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 15, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> DON'T take your guns to town - johnny cash



My Little *Town*-Art Garfunkle


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My Little *Town*-Art Garfunkle




Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 16, 2010)

a town without pity - gene pitney


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> a town without pity - gene pitney



Isn't it a Pity - George Harrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 16, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Isn't it a Pity - George Harrison



*Isn't* Life Strange-Moody Blues


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Isn't* Life Strange-Moody Blues




Rude Mood - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 17, 2010)

ChileMass said:


> Rude Mood - Stevie Ray Vaughn



You're So *Rude*-Faces


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 19, 2010)

you're so vain - carly simon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> you're so vain - carly simon



*You're* Gonna Get It-Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *You're* Gonna Get It-Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings



Snatch *it *back- Southern Culture on the skids


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Snatch *it *back- Southern Culture on the skids



well...first song that popped into my head here was Coulter's *Snatch* by Hamell On Trial (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5NzP_yPaNc if you're so inclined), but in the interest of not offending anyone nor causing political frenzy, I'll instead play...

*Back*seat Of My Car-Wings


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 21, 2010)

back in the saddle again - gene autry


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> back in the saddle again - gene autry



*Saddle* Up The Palomino-Neil Young (with Linda Ronstadt singing back-up)


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 31, 2010)

kickin' out THE jams, motherf%&*^rs - mc5


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> kickin' out THE jams, motherf%&*^rs - mc5



*Kick* Drum Heart-The Avett Brothers


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

don't phunk with my Heart - black eyed peas


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> don't phunk with my Heart - black eyed peas



*Heart*s Of Stone-Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Heart of stone - rolling stones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> Heart of stone - rolling stones



These *Stone*s will shout- Raconteurs


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

blame it on the Stones - kris kristofferson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> blame it on the Stones - kris kristofferson



*Stone* cold bush-RHCP


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

got STONEd and i missed it - shel silverstein


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> got STONEd and i missed it - shel silverstein



*Stone* ya to the bone- primal Scream


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 2, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Stone* ya to the bone- primal Scream



*Stone*d Soul Picnic-Laura Nyro


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

your my soul and lifes inspiration - righteous brothers


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> your my soul and lifes inspiration - righteous brothers



Lost *soul*s forever- Kasabian


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lost in the ozone again - commander cody and his lost planet airmen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 3, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> Lost in the ozone again - commander cody and his lost planet airmen



Musta Got *Lost*-J.Geils Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 3, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Musta Got *Lost*-J.Geils Band



*Lost* and found- Spyrogyra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 3, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Lost* and found- Spyrogyra



I *Found* Out-Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 3, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I *Found* Out-Plastic Ono Band



*I*'ve *found* someone- Barry White


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 3, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I*'ve *found* someone- Barry White



*Someone* To Lay Down Beside Me-Linda Ronstadt


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 4, 2011)

someone to watch over me - george gershwin


----------



## marcski (Jan 4, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> someone to watch over me - george gershwin



All along the WATCHTower -  Bob


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2011)

marcski said:


> All along the WATCHTower -  Bob



*Watch*ing The River Flow-Zimmy


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 4, 2011)

take me to The River - talking heads


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> take me to The River - talking heads



*River* in* the *road- Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *River* in* the *road- Queens of the Stone Age



Many *River*s To Cross-Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Many *River*s To Cross-Jimmy Cliff



I'm going down *to* the *river*- Ray Charles


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm going down *to* the *river*- Ray Charles



Down to the River to Pray - Allison Krauss 

(one of the most beautiful songs ever, btw.....)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Down to the River to Pray - Allison Krauss
> 
> (one of the most beautiful songs ever, btw.....)



Krauss is one of the most beautiful voices out there right now, imo, 

Let *the river* run-Carly Simon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Krauss is one of the most beautiful voices out there right now, imo,
> 
> Let *the river* run-Carly Simon



pretty damn good fiddle player too.....

Harlem *River* Blues-Justin Townes Earle


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> pretty damn good fiddle player too.....
> 
> Harlem *River* Blues-Justin Townes Earle



Hobo *blues*- RL Burnside


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hobo *blues*- RL Burnside



*Hobo* Low-Seasick Steve


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Hobo* Low-Seasick Steve



*Low* sparks of high heeled boys- Traffic


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Low* sparks of high heeled boys- Traffic



*Boys* Keep Swinging-David Bowie


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Boys* Keep Swinging-David Bowie



Good time *boys*- RHCP


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good time *boys*- RHCP



Bad *Time*-Jayhawks


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bad *Time*-Jayhawks



Times like these - Foo Fighters


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 5, 2011)

skiNEwhere said:


> Times like these - Foo Fighters



*These* Days-Nico...doing a Jackson Browne song


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

strange days - the doors


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 5, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> strange days - the doors



*Strange* brew- Cream


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 5, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Strange* brew- Cream



Bitches *Brew*-Miles Davis


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Bitches *Brew*-Miles Davis



*Bitch*in' Camero- Dead milkmen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 5, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Bitch*in' Camero- Dead milkmen



The *Bitch* Is Back-Elton John


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The *Bitch* Is Back-Elton John



*The Bitch* just kicked me out- Nashville Pussy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 6, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *The Bitch* just kicked me out- Nashville Pussy



keeping the AZ getting soft theme alive....

*Just* An Old Fashioned Love Song-Three Dog Night


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 6, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> keeping the AZ getting soft theme alive....
> 
> *Just* An Old Fashioned Love Song-Three Dog Night



*Just*-Radiohead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 6, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Just*-Radiohead



I *Just* Want To Make Love To You-Foghat


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 6, 2011)

LOVE me tender - elvis presley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> LOVE me tender - elvis presley



*Tender*ness On The Block-Warren Zevon


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 7, 2011)

try a little TENDERNESS - otis redding


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> try a little TENDERNESS - otis redding



*Little* Head-John Hiatt


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 8, 2011)

LITTLE bit of soul - music explosion


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 8, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> LITTLE bit of soul - music explosion



*Bit* Off More Than I Could Chew-Suzi Quattro

an early 70's blast from the past....


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 9, 2011)

as long as we're doing cute blondes........baby one MORE time - britney spears spears


----------



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2011)

TIME in a bottle.....Jim Croce


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 9, 2011)

TIME      - chambers brothers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 10, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> TIME      - chambers brothers



*Time* Is On My Side-Rolling Stones


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 10, 2011)

get off of MY cloud - rolling stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 10, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> get off of MY cloud - rolling stones



Rocks *Off*-Rolling Stones


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 11, 2011)

hats off to larry - del shannon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 12, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> hats off to larry - del shannon



Don't Touch My *Hat*-Lyle Lovett


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

can't TOUCH this - m. c. hammer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 12, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> can't TOUCH this - m. c. hammer



*Touch* Me In The Morning-Diana Ross


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

don't TOUCH me there - the tubes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 13, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> don't TOUCH me there - the tubes



Out Of *Touch*-Squeeze


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 13, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Out Of *Touch*-Squeeze



Out Of Control

She Wants Revenge


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 13, 2011)

out of TIME - rolling stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 13, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> out of TIME - rolling stones



*Out* In The Street-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 13, 2011)

street fighting man - rolling stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 13, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> street fighting man - rolling stones



Racing In The *Street*-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## marcski (Jan 13, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Racing In The *Street*-Bruce Springsteen



....nothing shakin' on *Shakedown Street.  *- Grateful Dead


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 13, 2011)

marcski said:


> ....nothing shakin' on *Shakedown Street.  *- Grateful Dead



*Shake* a leg- Sea Level


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 13, 2011)

shake your money maker - elmore james


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 14, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> shake your money maker - elmore james



*Shake Your* Booty-KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 16, 2011)

shake your groove thing - peaches and herb


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> shake your groove thing - peaches and herb



*Groove* Is In The Heart-Dee Lite


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 16, 2011)

there are some funky funking characters in that vid
total eclipse of the HEART - bonnie tyler


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> there are some funky funking characters in that vid
> total eclipse of the HEART - bonnie tyler



*Heart*breaker/Living Loving Maid-Led Zeppelin

two songs that shall ever be conjoined in my mind


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 17, 2011)

shot through the HEART - bon jovi


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> shot through the HEART - bon jovi



*Heart*s Have Turned To Stone-Elton John & Leon Russell

my jury is still out on this album...live show, broadcast from the Beacon, was great


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 17, 2011)

HAVE you ever seen the rain - creedence clearwater revival


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> HAVE you ever seen the rain - creedence clearwater revival



*Rain* Dance-From Good Homes


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 18, 2011)

moon DANCE - van morrison


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> moon DANCE - van morrison



*Dance* With Me-Orleans


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Dance* With Me-Orleans



*Me* and My Uncle - Grateful Dead 

(The dead have such a huge song collection, you can play this game with just their catalog)!


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 18, 2011)

UNCLE johns band - grateful dead


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> UNCLE johns band - grateful dead



Playing in the *Band* - Grateful Dead (hehe, see what I mean!).


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2011)

marcski said:


> Playing in the *Band* - Grateful Dead (hehe, see what I mean!).



*The Band* Played Waltzing Matilda-The Pogues


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 19, 2011)

tennessee WALTZ -  tex ritter


----------



## marcski (Jan 19, 2011)

You are just giving them to me now.....Tennessee Jed.  - the Grateful Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 20, 2011)

marcski said:


> You are just giving them to me now.....Tennessee Jed.  - the Grateful Dead



*Tennessee* Stud-Doc Watson


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 20, 2011)

TENNESSE  mountain home - dolly "pontoons"parton


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 20, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> TENNESSE  mountain home - dolly "pontoons"parton



Go Tell It On The* Mountain*-Mahalia Jackson


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 20, 2011)

fire on the mountain - marshall tucker band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 21, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> fire on the mountain - marshall tucker band



just looking at the CD on top of the pile on my desk....

*On The* Roof-The Feelies


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 21, 2011)

ON THE wings of a dove - ferlin husky


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 22, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> ON THE wings of a dove - ferlin husky



When *Dove*s Cry-Prince


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 22, 2011)

crying like a bitch - godsmack


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 22, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> crying like a bitch - godsmack



*Crying*, Waiting, Hoping-Buddy Holly


----------



## marcski (Jan 22, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Crying*, Waiting, Hoping-Buddy Holly



Waiting in vain.  Bob Marley


----------



## tomcat (Jan 22, 2011)

Train in VAIN    Clash


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 22, 2011)

runaway TRAIN - soul asylum


----------



## marcski (Jan 22, 2011)

It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry - Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2011)

marcski said:


> It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry - Dylan



If I *Laugh*-Cat Stevens


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 23, 2011)

laugh, laugh - beau brummels


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 24, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> laugh, laugh - beau brummels



*Laugh*-The Monkees


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

LAUGHing out loud - wallflowers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 24, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> LAUGHing out loud - wallflowers



*Laughing*-The Guess Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 26, 2011)

if i LAUGH - cat stevens( i googled it) never heard it. now let's get the fark away from laugh songs


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 26, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> if i LAUGH - cat stevens( i googled it) never heard it. now let's get the fark away from laugh songs



Laughing....

*If I* Had A Hammer-Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 27, 2011)

IF I said you had a beautiful body - bellamy brothers


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 27, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> IF I said you had a beautiful body - bellamy brothers



I Ain't Got Nobody - Louis Armstrong (covered by many, many others)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 27, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> I Ain't Got Nobody - Louis Armstrong (covered by many, many others)



*Nobody* Loves You (When You're Down And Out)-John Lennon


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 28, 2011)

WHEN I die - blood, sweat and tears


----------



## tomcat (Jan 28, 2011)

I am the Walrus- The Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 28, 2011)

tomcat said:


> I am the Walrus- The Beatles



*I Am* Woman-Helen Reddy


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I Am* Woman-Helen Reddy



Brown-Eyed Woman - Grateful Dead


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2011)

marcski said:


> Brown-Eyed Woman - Grateful Dead



American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 28, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> American *Woman* - The Guess Who



*American* Squirm-Nick Lowe


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 29, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *American* Squirm-Nick Lowe




I'm Afraid of Americans - Bowie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 29, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> I'm Afraid of Americans - Bowie



South *American*-Brian Wilson


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 30, 2011)

souths gonna do it again - charlie daniels band


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 31, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> souths gonna do it again - charlie daniels band



Do It Again - Steely Dan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Do It Again - Steely Dan



Why Don't We *Do It* In The Road?-The Beatles


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

DON'T take your guns to town - johnny cash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 1, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> DON'T take your guns to town - johnny cash



*Gun*smoke- Outlaws


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

SMOKE on the water - deep purple


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 1, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> SMOKE on the water - deep purple



Madman Across The *Water*-Elton John


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

cool WATER - marty robbins


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Madman Across The *Water*-Elton John





powpig2002 said:


> cool WATER - marty robbins



The *Water* Song - Hot Tuna (Burgers is one of my favorite Albums!).


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Madman Across The *Water*-Elton John



*water*fall- carly simon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 1, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *water*fall- carly simon



Ripplin' *Water*s-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

love that dirtyWATER- the standells


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> love that dirtyWATER- the standells



*Dirty* Work-Rolling Stones


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

DIRTY deeds done dirt cheap - ac/dc


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> DIRTY deeds done dirt cheap - ac/dc



Poor Old *Dirt* Farmer-Levon Helm


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

POOR, POOR pitiful me - warren zevon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> POOR, POOR pitiful me - warren zevon



just listened to Zevon's eponymous first album this morning...great stuff!

Someone To Lay Down Beside *Me*-Linda Ronstadt


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

i'm DOWN - beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> i'm DOWN - beatles



Come On Baby, Let's Go *Down*town-Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 3, 2011)

LET'S work together - canned heat


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 4, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> LET'S work together - canned heat



*Work*ing In A Coal Mine-DEVO


----------



## tomcat (Feb 4, 2011)

Canary in a Coal Mine- The Police


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 4, 2011)

tomcat said:


> Canary in a Coal Mine- The Police



I, Me, *Mine*-The Beatles


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 5, 2011)

MINing for gold - cowboy junkies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 7, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> MINing for gold - cowboy junkies



Sister *Gold*en Hair-America


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 7, 2011)

SISTER morphine - rolling stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 7, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> SISTER morphine - rolling stones



*Sister* Disco-The Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sister ray - velvet underground


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 8, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> Sister ray - velvet underground



Little *Sister*-Ry Cooder (covering Elvis)


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Little *Sister*-Ry Cooder (covering Elvis)




Sister Havana - Urge Overkill


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 9, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Sister Havana - Urge Overkill



really reaching now....

*Sister* Mary Elephant-Cheech & Chong


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mary, Mary - the monkees


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 10, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> Mary, Mary - the monkees



Now *Mary*- White Stripes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 10, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Now *Mary*- White Stripes



*Mary* Pickford-Katie Melula


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 11, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Mary* Pickford-Katie Melula



Pick up the Pieces - Avg White Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 11, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Pick up the Pieces - Avg White Band




*Piece* Of My Heart-Erma Franklin, Aretha's sister....but later made famous by Janis Joplin


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 11, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Piece* Of My Heart-Erma Franklin, Aretha's sister....but later made famous by Janis Joplin



Heart of the sunrise.....YES.


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 11, 2011)

HEART of gold - neil young


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 11, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> HEART of gold - neil young



golden lady....stevie wonder.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 11, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> golden lady....stevie wonder.



Who's That *Lady*-The Isley Brothers


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 11, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Who's That *Lady*-The Isley Brothers


Lady of the island...CSN&Y


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 11, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Lady of the island...CSN&Y




Canteloupe Island - Herbie Hancock


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 12, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Canteloupe Island - Herbie Hancock



Island of lost souls....Blonde.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 12, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Island of lost souls....Blonde.



Back To The *Island*-Leon Russell


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 12, 2011)

BACK in the saddle - aerosmith


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 12, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> BACK in the saddle - aerosmith



back in black...ac/dc


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 12, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> back in black...ac/dc



*Back* In My Baby's Arms-Popa Chubby


----------



## tomcat (Feb 12, 2011)

A Day IN the Life       The Beatles


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 12, 2011)

tomcat said:


> A Day IN the Life       The Beatles



"The ancient" giants under the sun...YES... that will give us more words.


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 14, 2011)

land down UNDER - men at work


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 14, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> land down UNDER - men at work



*Under* A Raging Moon-Roger Daltry


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Under* A Raging Moon-Roger Daltry



Cats Down Under the Stars   JGB


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Cats Down Under the Stars   JGB



Cool For *Cats*-Squeeze


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 14, 2011)

stray CAT strut - stray cats


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 15, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> stray CAT strut - stray cats



*Cat*'s In The Cradle-Harry Chapin


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Cat*'s In The Cradle-Harry Chapin



CAT Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 15, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> CAT Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent



The Year Of The *Cat*-Al Stewart


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 16, 2011)

going to KATmandu - bob seger


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 16, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> going to KATmandu - bob seger



Going down the road feeling bad...Grateful Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 17, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Going down the road feeling bad...Grateful Dead



Livin' On The Open *Road*-Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 17, 2011)

thunder ROAD - THE BOSS(one of top ten best songs EVAH!!!!!!)


----------



## bigbog (Feb 17, 2011)

Country *Road*s - Bill Danoff/Taffy Nivert, sung - J.Denver( successful pop singer but never a flight instructor)


----------



## marcski (Feb 17, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Country *Road*s - Bill Danoff/Taffy Nivert, sung - J.Denver( successful pop singer but never a flight instructor)



On the Road Again - Grateful Dead:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> On the Road Again - Grateful Dead:



Lean *On* Me-Bill Withers


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 18, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lean *On* Me-Bill Withers



me and my uncle...Grateful dead (John Phillips)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 18, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> me and my uncle...Grateful dead (John Phillips)



*Me And* Julio Down By The Schoolyard-Paul Simon


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm DOWN - beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 18, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> i'm DOWN - beatles



*Down* In A Rabbit Hole-Bright Eyes....just so happens to be on the CD that on top of the pile on my desk today


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 18, 2011)

white RABBIT - jefferson airplane


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 19, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> white RABBIT - jefferson airplane



White Room ....CREAM


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 19, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> White Room ....CREAM



*White* Light/*White* Heat-Velvet Underground


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 19, 2011)

china WHITE - little feat


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 19, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> china WHITE - little feat



china cat sunflower... the dead.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 19, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> china cat sunflower... the dead.



Good Day *Sun*shine-The Beatles


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good Day *Sun*shine-The Beatles



Sunshine on Leith... the proclaimers.


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 20, 2011)

born ON a bayou - creedence clearwater revival


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> born ON a bayou - creedence clearwater revival



I believe it's Born on THE Bayou....fwiw...

Fiyo on the Bayou - The Neville Bros.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 21, 2011)

marcski said:


> I believe it's Born on THE Bayou....fwiw...
> 
> Fiyo on the Bayou - The Neville Bros.



Zydeco on the Bayou...great song by a great friend and grammy winner Terannce Simien.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 21, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Zydeco on the Bayou...great song by a great friend and grammy winner Terannce Simien.



Blue *Bayou*-Roy Orbison


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 22, 2011)

don't it make my brown eyes BLUE - crystal gayle


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 22, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> don't it make my brown eyes BLUE - crystal gayle



Suite: Judy *Blue Eyes*-Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

BLUE moon - the marcels


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 23, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> BLUE moon - the marcels



*Moon* Just Turned *Blue*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Moon* Just Turned *Blue*-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



All Blues - Miles Davis


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2011)

Hill farmers *blues* - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 24, 2011)

Terry said:


> Hill farmers *blues* - Mark Knopfler



Poor Old Dirt *Farmer*-Levon Helm


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 25, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Poor Old Dirt *Farmer*-Levon Helm



*Dirt*y *old* town - pogues


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Dirt*y *old* town - pogues


:beer:

love the name of the cd "rum, sodomy and the lash"
 my little TOWN - paul simon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> :beer:
> 
> love the name of the cd "rum, sodomy and the lash"
> my little TOWN - paul simon



Other Side Of *Town*-John Prine


----------



## marcski (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Other Side Of *Town*-John Prine



The *Other* One - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 28, 2011)

marcski said:


> The *Other* One - Grateful Dead



*One* Way Or An*other*-Blondie


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 28, 2011)

can't find my WAY home - blind faith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 1, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> can't find my WAY home - blind faith



I *Can't* Stand It-Eric Clapton


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 2, 2011)

STAND - sly and the family stone


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 2, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> STAND - sly and the family stone



*Stand* By Your Man-Tammy Wynette


----------



## ubskitech (Mar 2, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Stand* By Your Man-Tammy Wynette



I'll Be Your *Man*- The Black Keys:beer:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 2, 2011)

ubskitech said:


> I'll Be Your *Man*- The Black Keys:beer:



I wanna be your man...Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I wanna be your man...Beatles



*Man* On The Moon-R.E.M.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 3, 2011)

i'm a MAN - spencer davis group


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> i'm a MAN - spencer davis group



*I'm* The *Man*-Joe Jackson


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

i'm waiting for the MAN - velvet underground with nico


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 4, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> i'm waiting for the MAN - velvet underground with nico



*Waiting* On A Friend-Rolling Stones


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Waiting* On A Friend-Rolling Stones


waiting in vain...Bob Marley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 4, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> waiting in vain...Bob Marley



*In* the *waiting* line- Zero 7


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 5, 2011)

IN THE still of the night - five satins


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 5, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> IN THE still of the night - five satins



Still the one - Orleans


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Still the one - Orleans



*Still* Crazy After All These Years-Paul Simon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Still* Crazy After All These Years-Paul Simon



*Crazy* fingers- Dead


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 5, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Crazy* fingers- Dead



Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 5, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Crazy - Patsy Cline



she drives me *crazy*- Fine young cannibals


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 5, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> she drives me *crazy*- Fine young cannibals



I can't drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> I can't drive 55 - Sammy Hagar



*Drive* All Night-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Drive* All Night-Bruce Springsteen



Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Night Moves - Bob Seger



The *Night* They Drove Old Dixie Down-The Band


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 5, 2011)

in the still of the NIGHT - five satins


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 5, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> in the still of the NIGHT - five satins



*Still* aint had enough- Billy Price


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Still* aint had enough- Billy Price



*Had Enough*-The Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 8, 2011)

just can't get enough - depeche mode(had to google it)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 9, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> just can't get enough - depeche mode(had to google it)



We Gotta *Get* Outta This Place-The Animals


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> We *Gotta* Outta This Place-The Animals



Gotta Jibboo - Phish


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 9, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Gotta Jibboo - Phish



I've *Got* You Under My Skin-Frank Sinatra


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've *Got* You Under My Skin-Frank Sinatra



Down *Under* - Men at Work


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 9, 2011)

DOWN in a hole - alice in chains


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 10, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> DOWN in a hole - alice in chains



30 Days In The *Hole*-Humble Pie


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

hard DAYS night - beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 12, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> hard DAYS night - beatles



The *Hard* Way-Owsley

RIP Will


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 12, 2011)

THE deal - jerry garcia


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> THE deal - jerry garcia



Monty Got A Raw *Deal*-R.E.M.

remembered the song title but couldn't remember the song...finally the light bulb went on and had to dig out my old cassette copy of the album to substantiate


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

janies GOT a gun - aerosmith


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> janies GOT a gun - aerosmith



*Gotta* Serve Somebody-Bob Dylan


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

we GOTTA get out of this place - animals


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> we GOTTA get out of this place - animals



Tune In, Turn On, Drop *Out* With Me-Cracker


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 18, 2011)

help ME make it thru the night- kris kristofferson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 19, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> help ME make it thru the night- kris kristofferson



You *Make Me* Feel Like Dancing-Leo Sayer


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 19, 2011)

save the last DANCE-the drifters


----------



## Terry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Dance* Little Jean -  Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 20, 2011)

LITTLE queenie - chuck berry


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 22, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> LITTLE queenie - chuck berry





Acid Queen - The Who


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 22, 2011)

mississippi QUEEN - mountain


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 22, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> mississippi QUEEN - mountain



Killer *Queen*  - Queen


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 22, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Killer *Queen*  - Queen



Hard Time Killing Floor Blues - Chris Thomas King (covered on O Brother Where Art Thou?)


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 22, 2011)

HARD days night - beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 23, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> HARD days night - beatles



What Ever Gets You Through The *Night*-John Lennon


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 23, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What Ever Gets You Through The *Night*-John Lennon




Tonight's the Night - Neil Young


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 24, 2011)

goodNIGHT sweetheart - the spaniels


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 24, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> goodNIGHT sweetheart - the spaniels



(It's All Da-Da-Down To) *Goodnight* Vienna-Richard Starkey (featuring Dr. Winston O. Boogie)


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 24, 2011)

GOODNIGHT saigon - billy joel


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 24, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> GOODNIGHT saigon - billy joel



*Goodnight* Ladies-Lou Reed


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Goodnight* Ladies-Lou Reed




Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John



Another Brick In the Wall (pink floyd)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Another Brick In the Wall (pink floyd)



Just *Another* Night-Ian Hunter


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just *Another* Night-Ian Hunter




Just Because - Elvis Presley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 25, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Just Because - Elvis Presley



*Because* The Night-Patti Smith


----------



## marcski (Mar 26, 2011)

One more saturday night -- Grateful Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 26, 2011)

marcski said:


> One more saturday night -- Grateful Dead



Almost *Saturday Night*-Dave Edmunds (covering John Fogerty)


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 27, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Almost *Saturday Night*-Dave Edmunds (covering John Fogerty)




Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting - Elton John


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 27, 2011)

another SATURDAY NIGHT - sam cooke


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 28, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> another SATURDAY NIGHT - sam cooke



One Way Or *Another*-Blondie


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 28, 2011)

ANOTHER one rides the bus - weird al


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> ANOTHER one rides the bus - weird al



I missed the *BUS*- Kris Kross :smash: (remember those kids that wore their pants backwards)

btw I've never seen this music video before. It is really ridiculous.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> I missed the *BUS*- Kris Kross



I Got Stoned And I *Missed* It-Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show

.....just saying


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Got Stoned And I *Missed* It-Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show
> 
> .....just saying




I Got the Blues - The Rolling Stones


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm your captain - grand funk railroad


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 29, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> I'm your captain - grand funk railroad



(*I'm* Not *Your*) Stepping Stone-The Monkees


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> (*I'm* Not *Your*) Stepping Stone-The Monkees




Too Rolling Stoned - Robin Trower


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 30, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Too Rolling Stoned - Robin Trower



Like A *Rolling Stone*-Bob Dylan

...best song Al Cooper ever played on


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Like A *Rolling Stone*-Bob Dylan
> 
> ...best song Al Cooper ever played on




Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 30, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues - Bob Dylan



*Just Like* A Woman-Robert Zimmerman


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Just Like* A Woman-Robert Zimmerman



*A* Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall - Dylan (How long can we keep this up?)


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 31, 2011)

A day in the life - beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> A day in the life - beatles



*Life*'s Been Good-Joe Walsh


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Life*'s Been Good-Joe Walsh




Awwww - you guys broke the Dylan chain thing.......re-starting it......


What *Good* am I? - Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Awwww - you guys broke the Dylan chain thing.......re-starting it......
> 
> 
> What *Good* am I? - Dylan



*I Am* A Building-The Wallflowers

close enough?


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 2, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *I Am* A Building-The Wallflowers
> 
> close enough?




Aaaah - we probably couldn't go for much further anyway.....even with Dylan's catalog, it's still too limited.


But maybe just one more - 


All *I* Really Want to Do (Is Baby Be Friends with You)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Aaaah - we probably couldn't go for much further anyway.....even with Dylan's catalog, it's still too limited.
> 
> 
> But maybe just one more -
> ...



This Is Where *I* Get Off-Robbie Robertson

from new album that drops today


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> This Is Where *I* Get Off-Robbie Robertson
> 
> from new album that drops today




(Hey You) Get Off My Cloud - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> (Hey You) Get Off My Cloud - The Rolling Stones




Say *Hey*(I Love You)-Michael Franti And Spearhead

dare you not to want to dance....


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 7, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Say *Hey*(I Love You)-Michael Franti And Spearhead
> 
> dare you not to want to dance....




Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) - Elton John


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 8, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) - Elton John



*Johnny*'s *Garden*-Manassas


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Johnny*'s *Garden*-Manassas




Bye Bye Johnny - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 9, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Bye Bye Johnny - The Rolling Stones



*Bye Bye* Baby-Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 10, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Bye Bye* Baby-Big Brother And The Holding Company



*Bye Bye Baby*- G.Love & Special Sauce


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Bye Bye Baby*- G.Love & Special Sauce



Everybody's Trying To Be My *Baby*-The Beatles


----------



## marcski (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Everybody's Trying To Be My *Baby*-The Beatles



It's All Over Now, Baby BLUE.  - Dylan.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2011)

marcski said:


> It's All Over Now, Baby BLUE.  - Dylan.



I Don't Care About Your *Blue* Wings-East River Pipe

another quirky album from FM Cornog. Good stuff.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I Don't Care About Your *Blue* Wings-East River Pipe
> 
> another quirky album from FM Cornog. Good stuff.




Blue Wind - Jeff Beck and Jan Hammer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 12, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Blue Wind - Jeff Beck and Jan Hammer



*Wind*ow *Blue*s- Band of horses


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Wind*ow *Blue*s- Band of horses



Hasten Down The *Wind*-Warren Zevon


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hasten Down The *Wind*-Warren Zevon




The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi



Easy *Wind* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2011)

marcski said:


> Easy *Wind* - Grateful Dead



*Easy* To Be Hard-Three Dog Night


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Easy* To Be Hard-Three Dog Night



*Easy to* slip- Little feat


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 13, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Easy to* slip- Little feat




Kid - The Pretenders


(Great vid of Pigpen and the Dead btw.....)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 14, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Easy to* slip- Little feat





ChileMass said:


> Kid - The Pretenders
> 
> 
> (Great vid of Pigpen and the Dead btw.....)



not quite sure of the "connection" here....but understand, not sure is a common state for me....

*Slip Kid*-The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> not quite sure of the "connection" here....but understand, not sure is a common state for me....
> 
> *Slip Kid*-The Who



Rich* kid *blues- Rconteurs


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 15, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Kid - The Pretenders





Dr Skimeister said:


> not quite sure of the "connection" here....but understand, not sure is a common state for me....
> 
> *Slip Kid*-The Who



Uh, yeah - that's my bad....I was actually thinking of Slip Kid and couldn't stop myself I guess....damn brain damage from the 70s and 80s..... 





Moe Ghoul said:


> Rich* kid *blues- Rconteurs





Young Man Blues - The Who


----------



## marcski (Apr 15, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Uh, yeah - that's my bad....I was actually thinking of Slip Kid and couldn't stop myself I guess....damn brain damage from the 70s and 80s.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forever *Young* - Mr. Dylan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 15, 2011)

marcski said:


> Forever *Young* - Mr. Dylan



*Young*blood-Leon Russell


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Young*blood-Leon Russell




Blood and Roses - The Smithereens


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 16, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Blood and Roses - The Smithereens



Coming Up *Roses*-Owsley


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 16, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Coming Up *Roses*-Owsley



*Rose*garden funeral of sores- Bauhaus


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 17, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Rose*garden funeral of sores- Bauhaus



*Funeral* For A Friend-Elton John


----------



## marcski (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Funeral* For A Friend-Elton John



Waiting on a *friend* - the Stones


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2011)

marcski said:


> Waiting on a *friend* - the Stones



Can't Hardly *Wait*-Justin Townes Earle

Steve Earle's son.....named after Townes Van Zandt....doing a great cover of The Replacements


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Can't Hardly *Wait*-Justin Townes Earle
> 
> Steve Earle's son.....named after Townes Van Zandt....doing a great cover of The Replacements




Yes - Justin Townes Earle is terrific....



I Can't Stand Up (For Falling Down) - Elvis Costello


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 19, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> I Can't Stand Up (For Falling Down) - Elvis Costello



Sit down, *stand up*- Radiohead


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sit down, *stand up*- Radiohead



Get *UP, STAND  UP. - *Bob Marley.  (and the natural Hat trick!)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 19, 2011)

marcski said:


> Get *UP, STAND  UP. - *Bob Marley.  (and the natural Hat trick!)



Falling *Up*-Rikki Lee Jones


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Falling *Up*-Rikki Lee Jones



That *Falling* feeling- Phil manzanera


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 20, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That *Falling* feeling- Phil manzanera



You've Lost *That* Lovin' *Feeling*-The Rightous Brothers


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You've Lost *That* Lovin' *Feeling*-The Rightous Brothers




I've Got a Feeling - The Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 20, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> I've Got a Feeling - The Beatles



*I got *the* feelin'*- James Brown


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 21, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *I got *the* feelin'*- James Brown



*Feelin'* Alright-Traffic


----------



## marcski (Apr 21, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> I've Got a Feeling - The Beatles



This is one of my favorite Beatles song.  Partucularly, the live version from the rooftop concert.   



Dr Skimeister said:


> *Feelin'* Alright-Traffic



The Kids are *Alright* - The Who


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 22, 2011)

marcski said:


> This is one of my favorite Beatles song.  Partucularly, the live version from the rooftop concert.
> 
> 
> 
> The Kids are *Alright* - The Who



Silly *Kids* games-  The Damned


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 22, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Silly *Kids* games-  The Damned



*Games* People Play-King Curtis/Duane Allman


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 23, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Games* People Play-King Curtis/Duane Allman



*Games* without Frontiers- Pete Gabriel


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 25, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Games* without Frontiers- Pete Gabriel




(Can't Live if Living is) Without You - Harry Nilsson


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> (Can't Live if Living is) Without You - Harry Nilsson



*Living* In The Material World-George Harrison


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Living* In The Material World-George Harrison




The World is a Ghetto - War


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 25, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> The World is a Ghetto - War



Welcome to *the* third *world*- Dandy Warhols


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 25, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Welcome to *the* third *world*- Dandy Warhols



One *World* (Not Three)-The Police


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> One *World* (Not Three)-The Police




Three Steps to Heaven - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 26, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Three Steps to Heaven - Eddie Cochran



Gimme *Three Steps*-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Gimme *Three Steps*-Lynyrd Skynyrd



*Three* Little Birds.  - Bob Marley


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 27, 2011)

marcski said:


> Three Little *Birds*.  - Bob Marley



Bird Song - Grateful Dead


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 27, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Bird Song - Grateful Dead




Firebird Suite - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 27, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Firebird Suite - Mahavishnu Orchestra



great song...listened to John McLaughlin/Chick Correa live set from last year (?) recently...guy is such an under-appreciated guitarist

Danger *Bird*-Neil Young


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> great song...listened to John McLaughlin/Chick Correa live set from last year (?) recently...guy is such an under-appreciated guitarist
> 
> Danger *Bird*-Neil Young



Clear and Present *Danger*- Mattafix


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 28, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Clear and Present *Danger*- Mattafix




The Adventures of Nick Danger (3rd Eye) - The Firesign Theatre

OK, it's not a song, but it was a (relatively) hit record way back when.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 28, 2011)

chilemass said:


> the adventures of nick danger (3rd eye) - the firesign theatre



*adventures* in failure- mc 900 foot jesus


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *adventures* in failure- mc 900 foot jesus



Rudy Can't *Fail*-The Clash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rudy Can't *Fail*-The Clash



Capital (It *fail*s us now)- gang of 4


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 28, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Capital (It *fail*s us now)- gang of 4



Right *Now*-Mark Knopfler/Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Right *Now*-Mark Knopfler/Emmy Lou Harris




Swing to the Right - Utopia


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 29, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Swing to the Right - Utopia



*Right* by your side- Eurythmics


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Right* by your side- Eurythmics



*Right* Place Wrong Time-Dr. John


----------



## marcski (Apr 29, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Right* Place Wrong Time-Dr. John



The *Time* of The Season - The Zombies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> The *Time* of The Season - The Zombies



Comes A *Time*-Neil Young


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 30, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Comes A *Time*-Neil Young




Here Comes the Sun - George Harrison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 30, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Here Comes the Sun - George Harrison



As sure as *the sun*- BRMC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> As sure as *the sun*- BRMC



That Lucky Old *Sun*-Brian Wilson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 2, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That Lucky Old *Sun*-Brian Wilson



*Luck* of the draw- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## ChileMass (May 2, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Luck* of the draw- Bonnie Raitt




Bad Luck Streak in Dancing School - Warren Zevon


----------



## marcski (May 2, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Bad Luck Streak in Dancing School - Warren Zevon



*Dancing* Fool - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 2, 2011)

marcski said:


> *Dancing* Fool - Frank Zappa



*Dancing* With Mr. D-Rolling Stones


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Dancing* With Mr. D-Rolling Stones




*Dancing* In The Streets - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 3, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> *Dancing* In The Streets - Martha and the Vandellas



Takin it to *the streets*- Doobies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 3, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Takin it to *the streets*- Doobies



*Streets* Of New York-Willie Nile


----------



## ChileMass (May 3, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Streets* Of New York-Willie Nile




Fairytale of New York - The Pogues

Just another love song.......


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 3, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Fairytale of New York - The Pogues
> 
> Just another love song.......



*Fairytale*- Enya


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Fairytale*- Enya



The Gringo's *Tale*-Steve Earle

remembered the song, couldn't remember who did it....


----------



## ChileMass (May 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Gringo's *Tale*-Steve Earle
> 
> remembered the song, couldn't remember who did it....




Gringo Honeymoon - Robert Earl Keen


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 9, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Gringo Honeymoon - Robert Earl Keen



*Honey* Bee-Lucinda Williams


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Honey* Bee-Lucinda Williams



I'm a King *Bee* - Slim Harpo 

(on a side note, perhaps you regulars in this thread will appreciate this: I am driving to work this morning and on WFUV I hear Gil-Scott's The Revolution Will Not Be Televised...followed right away by Zappa's I am the Slime....what other radio station plays that?  They stream online too!). Ok let the game continue.....


----------



## WoodCore (May 10, 2011)

marcski said:


> I'm a King *Bee* - Slim Harpo



Sun *King* - The Beatles


----------



## ChileMass (May 10, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Sun *King* - The Beatles




King for a Day - XTC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> King for a Day - XTC



*King* Of All The World-Old 97's


----------



## ChileMass (May 10, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *King* Of All The World-Old 97's




Sitting on Top of the World - Bob Wills/The Grateful Dead/Cream/etc


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Sitting on Top of the World - Bob Wills/The Grateful Dead/Cream/etc



Spit *On* A Stranger-Pavement


----------



## ChileMass (May 10, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Spit *On* A Stranger-Pavement




From the ridiculous to the sublime.....


Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra  ("doo-bee-doo-bee-doo.....")


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 10, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> From the ridiculous to the sublime.....
> 
> 
> Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra  ("doo-bee-doo-bee-doo.....")



*Night*swimming-R.E.M.


----------



## ChileMass (May 10, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Night*swimming-R.E.M.




Gardening at Night - REM


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 11, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Gardening at Night - REM



To*night*'s The Kind Of *Night*-Noah & The Whale


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> To*night*'s The Kind Of *Night*-Noah & The Whale



In the Mid*Night* Hour - Wilson Pickett, yes?


----------



## ChileMass (May 11, 2011)

marcski said:


> In the Mid*Night* Hour - Wilson Pickett, yes?



Inna-Gadda-da-Vita - Iron Butterfly


Hmmmmmm - which way you gonna go with this one - ?  :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> In-a-Gadda-da-Vita - Iron Butterfly
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm - which way you gonna go with this one - ?  :lol:



*In A* Bar-Hamell On Trial

took some editing liberty


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 12, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *In A* Bar-Hamell On Trial
> 
> took some editing liberty



*Bar*tender's Rag- Thin White Rope


----------



## marcski (May 12, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Bar*tender's Rag- Thin White Rope



Doin' that *Rag* - Garcia/Hunter


----------



## WoodCore (May 12, 2011)

marcski said:


> Doin' that *Rag* - Garcia/Hunter



*Rag* Momma *Rag* - The Band


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> *Rag* Momma *Rag* - The Band



D*rag*in' The Line-Tommy James (and the Shondells (?)-not sure if he was still with the group when he recorded this)


----------



## marcski (May 12, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> D*rag*in' The Line-Tommy James (and the Shondells (?)-not sure if he was still with the group when he recorded this)



Walk the *Line* - J. Cash


----------



## ChileMass (May 12, 2011)

marcski said:


> Walk the *Line* - J. Cash




White Line Fever - Merle Haggard


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> White Line Fever - Merle Haggard



Telephone *Line*-Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 13, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Telephone *Line*-Electric Light Orchestra



Hanging on the *telephone*- Blondie


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hanging on the *telephone*- Blondie



You Keep Me *Hanging On*-The Supremes


----------



## Terry (May 15, 2011)

Down *on* the farm - Joe Walsh


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 15, 2011)

Terry said:


> Down *on* the farm - Joe Walsh



Hang *On* Sloopy-The McCoys


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hang *On* Sloopy-The McCoys



*Hang* tough- Fluke


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Hang* tough- Fluke



*Tough* Love-Hamell On Trial


----------



## ChileMass (May 16, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Tough* Love-Hamell On Trial




(Ain't That) Tough Enough - The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> (Ain't That) Tough Enough - The Fabulous Thunderbirds



You *ain't* seen nothing yet- BTO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You *ain't* seen nothing yet- BTO



*Nothing* From *Nothing*-Billy Preston


----------



## pro2860 (May 18, 2011)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Nothing Else Matters - Metallica



It Doesn't *Matter*-Manassas


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 19, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It Doesn't *Matter*-Manassas



Truth* doesn't* make a noise- White Stripes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 26, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Truth* doesn't* make a noise- White Stripes



Tell The *Truth*-Derek And The Dominos


----------



## ChileMass (May 27, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tell The *Truth*-Derek And The Dominos




Tell Me Why - The Beatles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Tell Me Why - The Beatles



*Why* Does The Sun Shine?-They Might Be Giants


----------



## marcski (May 27, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Why* Does The Sun Shine?-They Might Be Giants



The Sounds of *Sunshine *- Michael Franti


----------



## ChileMass (May 27, 2011)

marcski said:


> The Sounds of *Sunshine *- Michael Franti




Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Sunshine Superman - Donovan



*Sunshine* Of Your Love-Cream


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 28, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Sunshine* Of Your Love-Cream



It could be *sunshine*- Love & Rockets


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It could be *sunshine*- Love & Rockets



Walking In *Sunshine*-Katrina & The Waves


----------



## ChileMass (May 31, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Walking In *Sunshine*-Katrina & The Waves




Walking in the Rain - Flash and the Pan


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 1, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Walking in the Rain - Flash and the Pan



*Walkin*' After Midnight-Patsy Cline


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Walkin*' After Midnight-Patsy Cline




Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur



*Midnight At The* Movies-Justin Townes Earle


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Midnight At The* Movies-Justin Townes Earle



*Midnight* Rider- Gregg Allman


----------



## marcski (Jun 12, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> *Midnight* Rider- Gregg Allman



I Know You *Rider* (traditional....various artists).


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2011)

marcski said:


> I Know You *Rider* (traditional....various artists).



*Rider*s On The Storm-The Doors


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *Rider*s On The Storm-The Doors




Ghost Riders in the Sky - The Outlaws


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Ghost Riders in the Sky - The Outlaws



Let It *Ride*-Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let It *Ride*-Bachman Turner Overdrive




Let it Grow - Bob Weir/Grateful Dead


----------



## marcski (Jun 14, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Let it Grow - Bob Weir/Grateful Dead



*Let* it Be.  The Beatles.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 15, 2011)

marcski said:


> *Let* it Be.  The Beatles.



Let it Rock - Chuck Berry


----------



## marcski (Jun 15, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Let it Rock - Chuck Berry



Rock & Roll  -  The Velvet Underground.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 16, 2011)

marcski said:


> Rock & Roll  -  The Velvet Underground.



Rock & Roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## marcski (Jun 16, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Rock & Roll - Led Zeppelin



Rock With You - Michael Jackson


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> Rock With You - Michael Jackson



Weather *with you*- Crowded House


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 30, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Weather *with you*- Crowded House



Weather Report Suite - Bob Weir/Grateful Dead


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 30, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Weather Report Suite - Bob Weir/Grateful Dead



Crunchy granola* suite*- Neil Diamond


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 1, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Crunchy granola* suite*- Neil Diamond




Crunch Time - Les Claypool


----------



## marcski (Jul 1, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Crunch Time - Les Claypool


*
Time *of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 5, 2011)

season of the witch - al cooper


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 8, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> season of the witch - al cooper



Witchy Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Witchy Woman - The Eagles



We gotta get you a *woman*- Rungren


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

I *gotta *feeling - black eyed peas


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

*Black *hole sun - soundgarden


----------

